# بعد 11 سنة تفوقاً.. نتيجة «مريم» فى «الثانوية»: صفر%



## philanthropist (27 يوليو 2015)

تعرضت طالبة بالثانوية العامة لحالة من الظلم الشديد، بعد ظهور النتيجة، وحصولها على صفر% رغم تفوقها على مدار سنوات التعليم منذ المرحلة الابتدائية، وحصولها على المركز الأول فى امتحانات الصف الأول والثانى بالثانوية العامة، واتهم أشقاؤها القائمين على «الكنترول» بتبديل أوراق إجابتها لصالح طالب آخر. مريم ملاك ذكرى تادرس، حصلت على المركز الأول فى امتحانات الصف الأول بمدرسة صفط الخمار الثانوية بالمنيا. وقال الدكتور مينا، شقيق مريم: كنا نراجع كل مادة مع المدرس المختص فور خروج مريم من الامتحان، وكانت إجاباتها نموذجية فى جميع المواد، بشعبة علمى علوم، ولكننا صُدمنا بعد ظهور النتيجة. وأضاف: «تقدمنا بتظلم فى مقر «الكنترول» بمدرسة التربية الفكرية، واكتشفنا أن نماذج الإجابة لا تخصها، والخط مختلف تماماً عن خطها، ومن المؤكد أنه تم تبديل أوراق إجابتها لصالح طالب فاشل».

وقالت «مريم»: «واثقة من حصولى على الدرجات النهائية فى معظم المواد، وأتحدى الجميع، وعندما اطلعت على أوراق الإجابة اكتشفت أن الإجابات ليست بخط يدى، وجميعها غير الإجابات التى قمت بحلها فى الامتحانات، وأناشد الرئيس السيسى ووزير التعليم سرعة التدخل».​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يوليو 2015)

*فضيحة كنترول الثانوية العامة*

* بعد 11 سنة تفوقاً.. نتيجة «مريم» فى «الثانوية» صفر%



 نقلا عن الوطن 
 تعرضت طالبة بالثانوية العامة لحالة من الظلم الشديد، بعد ظهور  النتيجة، وحصولها على صفر% رغم تفوقها على مدار سنوات التعليم منذ المرحلة  الابتدائية، وحصولها على المركز الأول فى امتحانات الصف الأول والثانى  بالثانوية العامة، واتهم أشقاؤها القائمين على «الكنترول» بتبديل أوراق  إجابتها لصالح طالب آخر. مريم ملاك ذكرى تادرس، حصلت على المركز الأول فى  امتحانات الصف الأول بمدرسة صفط الخمار الثانوية بالمنيا. وقال الدكتور  مينا، شقيق مريم: كنا نراجع كل مادة مع المدرس المختص فور خروج مريم من  الامتحان، وكانت إجاباتها نموذجية فى جميع المواد، بشعبة علمى علوم، ولكننا  صُدمنا بعد ظهور النتيجة. وأضاف: «تقدمنا بتظلم فى مقر «الكنترول» بمدرسة  التربية الفكرية، واكتشفنا أن نماذج الإجابة لا تخصها، والخط مختلف تماماً  عن خطها، ومن المؤكد أنه تم تبديل أوراق إجابتها لصالح طالب فاشل».
وقالت «مريم»: «واثقة من حصولى على الدرجات النهائية فى معظم المواد،  وأتحدى الجميع، وعندما اطلعت على أوراق الإجابة اكتشفت أن الإجابات ليست  بخط يدى، وجميعها غير الإجابات التى قمت بحلها فى الامتحانات، وأناشد  الرئيس السيسى ووزير التعليم سرعة التدخل». 

*


----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2015)

دى كارثة لو الموضوع اتحقق من صحتة


----------



## philanthropist (28 يوليو 2015)

الحكاية دى بتحصل فعلا و حصلت مع ناس انا اعرفهم بس مش بالبشاعة دى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2015)

فعلا الموضوع دا حصل لناس اعرفهم
 يا رب تاخد حقها


----------



## النهيسى (28 يوليو 2015)

http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/775870

فعلا دى كارثه كبيره


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أثبات الخطأ سهل جداً بمُضاهاة الخطوط *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لو اللى حصل دة فى جمييييع المواد ما يبقاش خطأ أبداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تعمد تزوير – ونبقى أمام عصابة مش مجرد موظف أخطأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش بياخد صفر % ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تيجى أزاى يعنى دى ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## philanthropist (28 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أثبات الخطأ سهل جداً بمُضاهاة الخطوط *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لو اللى حصل دة فى جمييييع المواد ما يبقاش خطأ أبداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تعمد تزوير – ونبقى أمام عصابة مش مجرد موظف أخطأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش بياخد صفر % ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تيجى أزاى يعنى دى ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



المشكلة انها مش هتقدر تثبت ان الورقة دى مش بتاعتها يقولولك ماهى لازم تنكر الخط و تقول دى مش ورقتى لانهم بيقطعوا الجزء اللى فيه البيانات و بيحطوا مكانه رقم سرى انت متعرفوش لكن مكانه بيكون موجود على غلاف ورقة الاجابة و عشان يضاهوا الخطوط دى مسالة صعبة لان ده معناه انهم هيجيبوا ورق الدفعة كلها يضاهووه ببعضه و ف كل المواد الموضوع صعب فعلا وواضح ان التزوير ده كان عمدى فعلا لكن ربنا مابسيبش حق المظلوم ابدا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> و عشان يضاهوا الخطوط دى مسالة صعبة لان ده معناه انهم هيجيبوا ورق الدفعة كلها يضاهووه ببعضه و ف كل المواد الموضوع صعب فعلا وواضح ان التزوير ده كان عمدى فعلا لكن ربنا مابسيبش حق المظلوم ابدا


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ مش صعبة ولا حاجة ...هيجيبوا أوراق البنت نفسها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتحانات سابقة أى كراسة ليها ..ويطابقوا الخط اللى موجود بخطها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حصل تعسف يبقى بلاغ للنيابة والطب الشرعى يفصل بسهولة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2015)

*ياما ناس اتظلمت ولقت الورق مش بتاعها وفى الاخر يبقى الوضع على متهو عليه
لان المعروف ان اى خطأ فى تسلسل الرقم السرى فى اى كنترول يكشف عن سلسله من الاخطاء وبالتالى يكون العلاج الوحيد هو المثل القائل اكرام الميت دفنه بمعنى تهدئه الاجواء بكلام معسول من قبل مسئولين بل اعلى المسئولين والايام كفيله بتسرب كل امل فى الوعود وبنسيان الناس 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nraHkgf9YK8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2015)

*
قال الدكتور باسم ملاك شقيق الطالبة مريم التي تم التلاعب بأوراق اجاباتها  لـ/إم سي إن/، إن نيابة أسيوط استدعت شقيقتي اليوم لسماع أقوالها في اتهام  الكنترول بالتلاعب في أوراق أجاباتها وعقب انتهاء التحقيق أمرت النيابة  باستدعاءمدير كنترول أسيوط لسماع أقواله في الواقعة ومن المقرر أن يتم عرض  كرسات الأجوبة بعد غد على لجنة التزييف والتزوير. 

يذكر أن الدكتور باسم ملاك، شقيق الطالبة "مريم"، الحاصلة على صفر بالمئة  بالثانوية العامة، رغم تفوقها بالأعوام الماضية، قال من قبل إنه "كان مقرر  لشقيقته لقاء رئيس كنترول قطاع أسيوط؛ لحل المشكلة، وفور الاتصال به؛  فوجئوا بتعنيفهم بشدة؛ لمجرد أنهم لجأوا إلى نشر مشكلتهم لدى وسائل  الإعلام، ثم أغلق الهاتف في وجههم".

نقلا عن إم.سي.ان
*


----------



## grges monir (29 يوليو 2015)

بس صفر فى % دى صعبة قوى
اللى م بيكتب حاجة فى الورقة بياخد  درجة  والهى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]النيابة الإدارية تحقق فى حصول طالبة بأسيوط على صفر% بالثانوية العامة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
أمر المستشار سامح كمال رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، بفتح تحقيق عاجل *​​ *[FONT=&quot] بشأن واقعة حصول الطالبة مريم ميلاد ذكرى، على مجموع صفر% [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنتيجة الصف الثالث الثانوى بالمرحلة الثانوية العامة، وما تضمنته إفادتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من وجود نماذج إجابات لا تخصها واستبدال أوراق إجابتها بكنترول محافظة أسيوط.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتكلف نيابة أسيوط الإدارية بمباشرة التحقيق وكشف ملابسات الواقعة، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والوقوف على مدى صحة ما جاء بإفادة الطالبة من عدمه، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتحفظ على أوراق إجابتها ومضاهاتها مع خط الطالبة وصولا للحقيقة، وإعلان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتيجة التحقيق فى أسرع وقت حرصًا على مستقبلها التعليمى.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

كله هيبان ...بس برضه صفر % دى عجيبة جدااااااا[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (29 يوليو 2015)

أولاً صفر دية تثير الربية لأنها مستحيلة !!!! ده لو طاب كتب اي كلام مش بيدوله صفر ممكن على الأقل لو ساب الورقة معظمها فاضي وكتب اي كلام يا خد على الأقل 5 درجات في كل امتحان على أساس التنظيم فقط... لكن صفر % !!! ايه كان غايب والا راح في غيبوبة....​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2015)

*اه بالنسبه لتفصيل الدرجات 1.5 من ثمانين فى اللغه العربيه وباقى المواد لاشئ
*


----------



## peace_86 (29 يوليو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اه بالنسبه لتفصيل الدرجات 1.5 من ثمانين فى اللغه العربيه وباقى المواد لاشئ
> *



*بلاها كان أحسن :budo: 

عموماً كويس إن الخبر هذا بالذات سهل حله.. وهي ليست مشكلة معقدة صعبة ولها أبعاد وجوانب عديدة..

البنت شاطرة في المدرسة.. ومتفوقة.. وأي دليل بسيط سيثبت صدقها..

وستُنصف بالنهاية :new8:*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *بلاها كان أحسن :budo:
> 
> عموماً كويس إن الخبر هذا بالذات سهل حله.. وهي ليست مشكلة معقدة صعبة ولها أبعاد وجوانب عديدة..
> 
> ...


*مشاكل الكنترول بيبقى صعب جدا حلها عموما فى حالة اتخاذ اجراء يتم التغطية على الموضوع فى مقابل ترضية الطالبه بشرط التكتم على الموضوع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2015)

*أمر المستشار سامح كمال رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية،  بفتح تحقيق عاجل فيما تداولته الصحف والمواقع الإخبارية الإلكترونية، بشأن  واقعة حصول طالبة على مجموع صفر%.
  حصلت الطالبة مريم ميلاد ذكرى على صفر بنتيجة الصف الثالث الثانوي بالمرحلة الثانوية العامة.
  وقالت الطالبة إنها وجدت نماذج إجابات لا تخصها واستبدال أوراق إجابتها بكنترول محافظة أسيوط.
  وتم تكليف نيابة أسيوط الإدارية بمباشرة التحقيق وكشف ملابسات الواقعة،  والوقوف على مدى صحة ما جاء بإفادة الطالبة من عدمه، والتحفظ على أوراق  إجابتها ومضاهاتها مع خط الطالبة وصولا للحقيقة، وإعلان نتيجة التحقيق فى  أسرع وقت، حرصًا على مستقبلها التعليمي بحسب مبتدا
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يوليو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مشاكل الكنترول بيبقى صعب جدا حلها عموما فى حالة اتخاذ اجراء يتم التغطية على الموضوع فى مقابل ترضية الطالبه بشرط التكتم على الموضوع*


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا مافهمش فى أعمال الكنترول ...لكن طالما فيه تحقيق نيابة إدارية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع شوية أهتمام من المسئول ثق تماماً أن لو البنت ليها حق هتاخده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالترضية بقى بالتعتيم...الأهم هو الحق الضايع الآن وتلحق البنت التقديم للجامعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين يبقوا يصلحوا أى تسيب أو أستهتار أو أهمال أو فساد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو صلحوا يعنى ..!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يوليو 2015)

أنا عمري ما سمعت عن حد ياخد صفر الا لو مراحش أصلا 
انا بجد متضايقة اوي علي البنت من اول ما قريت الخبر ، المشكله انها ممكن يجلها حقها بس الموضوع هياخد وقت والتقديم علي الجامعة هيكون خلص 
امنيتي بعد إثبات حقها انشاء الله ان الجامعات الكبيرة الخاصة زي البريطانية او الالمانية تقدملها منحه مثلا ، بالشكل ده ممكن تلحق التقديم ، لان متهيألي الجامعات ديه التقديم فيها بيكون وقته أطول ، او يمكن انا فاهمه غلط 
المهم الواحد بجد حاسس بيها اوي ، لانه يا ما دخل امتحانات وتعب وبعد كل امتحان بيستني يشوف نتيجة تعبه ، تجيله الصدمة كده ، ياريت حتي مجموع قليل ، لكن صفر؟ يعني كأن تعبها ده لم يكن؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2015)

*. صاحبة "صفر الثانوية" باكية: "كنت بذاكر 15 ساعة يومياً"

*​* 



 نقلا عن صدي البلد 

                            دخلت الطالبة مريم ميلاد ذكرى تادرس، بالصف  الثالث الثانوى العام  بمدرسة صفط الخمار الثانوية، في حالة من البكاء  الشديد علي الهواء بعد ظهور  النتيجة، وحصولها على صفر% رغم تفوقها على  مدار سنوات التعليم منذ المرحلة  الابتدائية.

وأضافت "مريم"، خلال حوارها مع الإعلامية لبني عسل، في  برنامج«الحياة  اليوم»المذاع عبر فضائية«الحياة»، إنها "كانت تذاكر لمدة 15  ساعة يومياً"،  لافتة إلي انها "تتعجب للغاية من حصولها علي صفر علي الرغم  من إنها قامت  بحل الكثير من الإسئلة"، ومتأكدة من ذلك بعد مراجعة الإجابة. 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bSwp9ZkSCrE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qEXO0-qdEcg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ontarian (1 أغسطس 2015)

محمد سعد المشرف على امتحانات الثانوية العامة أكد إن كل إجاباتها غلط و أنه هيقدم أوراق إجابتها لنيابة اسيوط عشان تعاين الاوراق دة اثناء مداخلة ليه مع احد برامج التوك شو و بيتكلم بقلب أوي، يعني مسنود

طبعاً كلكم عارفين ان ورقها اتبدل، وسهل جداً تخيل المجموعة اللي والد الشخص اللي ورقها اتبدل معاه ده من ضمن أنهي مجموعة!

وكده كده محلب بيقول لها تشتغل سواقة توك توك.....حتى لو متفوقة، المناصب العليا محجوزة....واللي متابع الأخبار عارف محجوزة لمين

نرجع ونقول من تاني:   من يتنازل عن حريته من أجل الأمان، سيفقد الحرية والأمان وكل شيء!


----------



## peace_86 (1 أغسطس 2015)

*من حظها الجميل إن اللي عمل العملة السودة خلاها تجيب 0% ..

يعني لو كان نسبتها النهائية هي 90% (بدلاً من 98%) .. او 85% ..
كان من الصعوبة إن حد يشك بحكاية تبديل الأوراق.. يعني بطريقتهم هذه انقلب السحر على الساحر..

والأيام بيننا... والبنت هتاخذ حقها وزيادة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2015)

*نقلا عن المصرى اليوم
أرسلت النيابة العامة بأسيوط، الأحد، أوراق إجابات 7 مواد، امتحنت بها الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، صاحبة «صفر الثانوية العامة»، للطب الشرعي للفحص، بعد استكتاب الطالبة بمعرفة خبير الخطوط لأخذ نموذج من خطها وطريقتها في الكتابة.
وكانت النيابة العامة بأسيوط قد استدعت الطالبة وشقيقها، صباح السبت، لأخذ أقوالهما في المحضر المحرر من قبلهما، يتهمان فيه مجهولاً بالتزوير والتلاعب بأوراقها الامتحانية، بعد أن اكتشفا ما وصفاه بالتبديل المتعمد للأوراق الداخلية في كراسات إجاباتها، عندما تم عرض الأوراق عليها أثناء فحص تظلماتها المقدمة لوزارة التعليم.


وقال باسم ملاك ذكري، طبيب وشقيق الطالبة، إن النيابة قامت بالتحفظ المؤقت على أوراق إجابات شقيقته، على ذمة التحقيقات، وأنها عرضت أوراق 7 مواد امتحانية على شقيقته، وهي أوراق اللغة العربية، واللغة الإنجليزية، واللغة الفرنسة، والكيمياء، والفيزياء، والأحياء، الجيولوجيا.


وأضاف «ملاك» أن شقيقته أوضحت لوكيل النيابة أن كل الخطوط المدون بها داخليًا بكراسات الإجابات السبعة غير مطابقة لخطها تمامًا، ولكنها لشخص واحد، وهي تختلف عن خط مريم المدون به البيانات من الاسم ورقم الجلوس واسم المدرسة على الغرف الخارجي لكراسات الإجابة.


ولفت «ملاك» أن الشخص الذي انتحل صفة شقيقته، وتمكن من تبديل إجاباته معها كان حريصًا على عدم انكشاف أمره، بدليل أنه قام بكتابة الأسئلة فقط في كل المواد السبعة، ولم يجب عن سؤال واحد، لذلك كانت محصلة عملية التصحيح صفرًا.


وأكد «ملاك» أن ذلك الشخص المجهول كان يدرك أنه لو تم تسليم ورقة خالية دون إجابات، لكان لزامًا أن يرفق بها محضر للطالبة، بأنها امتنعت عن الإجابة، وهو ما كان يحرص الفاعل على تجنبه بكتابة الأسئلة فقط.


ولفت ملاك أن شقيقته التي يحمل مشوارها التعليمي كله سمات ودلائل التفوق، من المستحيل أن تترك سؤالاً واحدًا دون إجابة، مشددًا على أن كتابة الأسئلة فقط بهذا الشكل الغريب دليل على التخطيط واستهداف شقيقته عمدًا لأنها طالبة متفوقة.


وكشف «ملاك» إلى أن هيئة النيابة الإدارية طلبت شقيقته لأخذ أقوالها بعد مثولها أمام النيابة العامة في البلاغ المقدم منه، يوم السبت، ومن المقرر أن تمثل أمام النيابة الإدارية، الإثنين.​​*


----------



## ontarian (2 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> أنا عمري ما سمعت عن حد ياخد صفر الا لو مراحش أصلا
> انا بجد متضايقة اوي علي البنت من اول ما قريت الخبر ، المشكله انها ممكن يجلها حقها بس الموضوع هياخد وقت والتقديم علي الجامعة هيكون خلص
> امنيتي بعد إثبات حقها انشاء الله ان الجامعات الكبيرة الخاصة زي البريطانية او الالمانية تقدملها منحه مثلا ، بالشكل ده ممكن تلحق التقديم ، لان متهيألي الجامعات ديه التقديم فيها بيكون وقته أطول ، او يمكن انا فاهمه غلط
> المهم الواحد بجد حاسس بيها اوي ، لانه يا ما دخل امتحانات وتعب وبعد كل امتحان بيستني يشوف نتيجة تعبه ، تجيله الصدمة كده ، ياريت حتي مجموع قليل ، لكن صفر؟ يعني كأن تعبها ده لم يكن؟؟



هي مش واخدة صفر غتاتة....ورقها متبدل مع حد من أبناء "الطبقة الحاكمة"....وسهل تخيل انهم اختاروا ورقة من الصعيد، عائلة عادية مالهاش ضهر، ومسيحية (نصرانية كافرة) وكان الرهان ان الموضوع مش هيكبر....

بس كده كده سهل نجيب لها حد يقول لها: "مش وقت حقوق الإنسان دلوقتي، إحنا بنحارب الإرهاب" (افتكر مين اللي قالها)


----------



## كليماندوس (3 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نقلا عن المصرى اليوم
> .....
> وأضاف «ملاك» أن شقيقته أوضحت لوكيل النيابة أن كل الخطوط المدون بها داخليًا بكراسات الإجابات السبعة غير مطابقة لخطها تمامًا، ولكنها لشخص واحد، وهي تختلف عن خط مريم المدون به البيانات من الاسم ورقم الجلوس واسم المدرسة على الغرف الخارجي لكراسات الإجابة.
> 
> ...


اتمنى ان اكون غلطان ... 

معلشى اصل الموضوع دا قاهرنى قوى 

دعونا نركز شويتين و " نحلل ما هو امامنا من داتا و معلومات " 

- عيل " طالب " بالثانوية العامة - لعب و ما ذكرشى او ما بيفهمشى او متدلع و ابوه غنى او خروف من الاتباع / او فى مركز ...

لجا الى احدهم للتفكير فى مخرج للوله التلفان ابنه - فا احدهم ( و لابد ان يكون بمطبخ التربية و التعليم و على علاقة وثيقة بشئون الامتحانات ) لان هؤلاء فقط هم من يعلمون التفاصيل الدقيقة و الحيل و الالاعيب و المداخل و المخارج من اجدعها ورطة ... الخ )
فهل يعقل ان العيل التلفان دا - عقله يجيبة الى انه  " فى الثانوية العامة " يكتب الاسئلة فقط بورقة الاجابة ؟ 
الكلام دا ما يخشش على عقل عاقل على الاطلاق - بل سيحاول الغش بكل السبل الممكنة و الغير ممكنة و لن يترك ورقة الاجابة " بيضاء " طوال مدة الامتحان - و لان فى حالة تركة الورقة بيضاء سيكتتب بمحضر انه لم يجيب بمحض ارادته

يعنى و بالبلدى الواد متفطن و متسلط و متوعى بفكر ليس بمخيلة اى طالب فى سنه  " و لا يخطر ببال احد " من قبل بداية الامتحانات


 - معرفة مفتاح الرقم السرى هى بيد رئيس الكنترول شخصيا وليس بيد اى احد غيره " على الاطلاق "  - فيستطيع و بكل سهوله و فى اى وقت يفك الدبوس و يبدل " كيفما يحلو له " 
و ما حدش يقول لا دى مسئلة ضمير / لان اللى بيحصل دا مصالح تدوس على اجدعها ضمير

يعنى مرحلة التنفيذ و المتابعة و كذلك تظهر مدى الاصرار

و بناء على الداتا ( ما تقدم ) كيف نقرا المشهـــــد ؟

1 - تم التفكير و التكتكه من فتره قبل الامتحانات بوقت كاف

2 - لتصبح الفكره هدف " قابل للتنفيذ على ارض الواقع و ليس اوهام "  لابد من ايجاد الضحيه " الهدف " 

3 - على اى اساس سيتم اختيار الضحيه ؟ و ما مواصفات من يصلح لهذا ؟

و لماذا فلان / فلانه و ليس عللان / عللانه 

4 - هناك انتقاء و اختيار بدقة وراءه (( خلفيات ))

هذا هو مربط الفرس 

س لماذا مريم المتفوقة بالذات ؟

و من اللى رشحها و اختارها لهذا الهدف ؟

جلا جلا جلا 

و بعد ما لمعت مرايتى المسحورة و المكسورة رايت فيها :

الموضوع حا يتطرمخ و حا ينتهى ان الخط خطها فعلا بعد خبير الخطوط فى النيابة و مريم " و احنا معاها و متمثلين فى شخصها " حندفع التمن موررررر
و حنظل 

لان ببساطه - هل يوعقل ان تنتصر مريم القبطية على رئيس الكنترول (( واللى بيخدمه )) عشان سواد عيون العداله ولا احنا ؟

ما اظنش - ان مرايتى المسحوره و المكسوره بتكدب عليا 

و تانى تانى 

يا رب اطلع غلطان عشان اكسر و ادشدش مرايتى المسحورة المكسورة 
يا رب


----------



## كليماندوس (3 أغسطس 2015)

فيه نقطة كمان نسيتها فى التحليل :

لازم الضحية " الهدف " تكون بنت - لماذا ؟

حتى يهون الموضوع - لانو حا يقولك البنت فى الآخر حاتتجوز و ما لهاشى غير بيتها و عيالها و اسرتها - موش زى الولد اللى لازم يتسلح بشهادة حتى يقدر يفتح بيت و يعمل اسرة


يا رب انصف المظلوم

س هل هذا الموضوع هو رساله موجهة الينا ؟


----------



## philanthropist (3 أغسطس 2015)

وزير التربية والتعليم يكشف نتيجة استكتاب صاحبة «صفر الثانوية العامة»
كتب: أماني أبو النجا 


قال الدكتور محب الرافعي، وزير التربية والتعليم، إنه تم استكتتاب الطالبة مريم ملاك، الحاصلة على صفر بالمائة في الثانوية العامة، وأكد الخبراء تشابه خط الطالبة بنظيره الذي وجد بأوراق الإجابة.

وأضاف هاتفيًا لبرنامج "العاشرة مساء"، المذاع على قناة "دريم 2"، الأحد، أنه من المستحيل استبدال أوراق إجابة أي طالب بنماذج إجابة أخرى، حيث تتم عملية التصحيح بمراحل عدة وتمر على العديد من المصححين الذين يجلسون في غرفة واحدة، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يحدث هذا الأمر، على حد قوله.

وأوضح أنه بالرغم من استكتتاب الطالبة إلا أنه تم تحويل الأمر للنيابة العامة للتحقيق فيها، قائلا: "النيابة العامة هي الفيصل وإذا ثبت أن لها حق ستأخذه وسيتم تحويل المسؤولين عن الكنترول للنيابة فورًا، ولكن إذا كشفت النيابة عكس ذلك فسيتم اتخاذ إجراءات قانونية بحق الطالبة".

يذكر أن الطالبة مريم ملاك قد تقدمت بتظلم على نتيجة امتحانات الثانوية العامة الخاصة بها، مؤكدة أنه تم استبدال أوراق إجاباتها بنماذج اخرى لا تخصها.http://almogaz.com/news/crime/2015/08/03/2062054


----------



## ontarian (3 أغسطس 2015)

بيستهبل....هو خصم أساساً عايز يبقى القاضي كمان...

نرجع ونقول...ورقها اتبدل لصالح حد....ويارب الناس تبتدي تفكر ان حقوقها أهم من الأمان!


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2015)

هو بس الوزير مش وضح يعني ايه طالب يجيب صفر % !!!! صرف النظر بقى شاطر والا بليد، أصل صفر % معناها أن الورقة فاضية أو تم نقل الأسئلة فيها كما هي بدون اي إجابة نهائياًً فيعني ايه صفر % اللي عمرنا ما سمعنها عنها !!!​


----------



## Maran+atha (4 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا للموضوع 

ربنا موجود 

فلو لم تجد هذة الانسانة من البشر من يرد لها حقها 
فنعلم جيدا ان الهنا القدوس موجود ويري ويعمل وسيرد لها حقها 

لأن الله لا يرضى بالظلم ابدا ابدا ابدا 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## كليماندوس (4 أغسطس 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> وزير التربية والتعليم يكشف نتيجة استكتاب صاحبة «صفر الثانوية العامة»
> كتب: أماني أبو النجا
> 
> 
> ...



1 - الوزير ( بيمهد ) للطرمخة 

( راجع مشاركتى رقم " 28 " و ما رايته بمرايتى المسحورة المكسورة ) و التى كان تاريخها و زمن تدوينها " سابق " عن الاقتباس هذا 

2 - كلام الوزير ( غلط ) لان رصد الدرجات و المراجعة لا تتم امام المصححين بل اعضاء الكنترول و رئيس الكنترول فقط 

3 - الوزير فى الخبر بيقول ( اكد الخبراء ) - و هوا عرف منين ؟ طالما الموضوع مع النيابة و ليس معه ؟

 ايه ؟ بيمهد للطرمخه ؟

4 - على اى اساس بيتم عقاب المضار من شكواه ؟
 معنا بالمنتدى من هم على علم بالقانون - فإذا كان ما يدعية الوزير صحيحا - فا هناك مبدا بيقول (( لا يضار المشتكى من شكواه )) او ما معناه هكذا " لا تحضرنى المقولة حرفيا حاليا " ...

اليس كاف ما لحق بالطالبة من ضرر - و كمان يريد عقابها ؟
لم اسمع اطلاقا ان الطالب المشتكى بيعاقب على شكواه - إلا فى هذا الموضوع !!!


----------



## كليماندوس (4 أغسطس 2015)

*سكرتير المجمع المقدس معلقا على حديث وزير التعليم عن "صفر مريم": "لا تصدقوه"​*
علق الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس، على تصريحات الدكتور محب الرافعى وزير التعليم، التى أكد فيها أن الطالبة مريم هى صاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة، قائلا:" لا تصدقوا وزير التعليم لأن الأمر كله فى يد النيابة الآن". وأضاف سكرتير المجمع المقدس على صفحته بـ"فيس بوك" :" يبدو أن وزير التعليم سيحسم بتصريحاته المتعجلة صفر الثانوية العامة لموظفيه وليس لصالح مريم"، مختتمًا:" قلبى معك يا مريم".

المصــــــــدر : من *هــنــــــــــــــــا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أغسطس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> فا هناك مبدا بيقول (( لا يضار المشتكى من شكواه )) او ما معناه هكذا " لا تحضرنى المقولة حرفيا حاليا " ...


 *لايُضار الطاعن بطعنه وليس ( الشاكى بشكواه )*
*[FONT=&quot]
*​​ *حسب الخبر **لو ثبت أنه خط البنت ( من خلال الطب الشرعى ) يبقى خطها وأنتهينا*​ *[FONT=&quot]تصرف النيابة – برضه حسب المكتوب فى الخبر – سيكون حفظ التحقيق *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى المتضرر اللجوء للقضاء أو للنائب العام – على حسب *​

*[FONT=&quot]فيه هنا نيابتين بيحققوا 
– نيابة أدارية لأثبات الخطأ الأدارى والتحقيق فى فساد أو أهمال أو خطأ إدراى جسيم غير مقصود*​

*[FONT=&quot]- نيابة عامة للتحقيق فى جناية تزوير فى أوراق رسمية ( إذا أستدعى الأمر )[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يعنى الدولة مش مقصرة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وزير التعليم  يقول اللى هو عايزه والفيصل هو الطب الشرعى[/FONT]*​ 


كليماندوس قال:


> *سكرتير المجمع المقدس معلقا على حديث وزير التعليم عن "صفر مريم": "لا تصدقوه"​*



*[FONT=&quot]سؤال *​*[FONT=&quot]: هو تعليق الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس تعليق شخصى وألا رسمى ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (4 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لايُضار الطاعن بطعنه وليس ( الشاكى بشكواه )*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​


*شكرا استاذ / عبود على التصويب 
و ايضا شكرا على توضيح انه هناك نيابتين بيحققوا 

و اسمحلى - هل من حق الوزير - كما زعم ان يحيلها الى التحقيق حتى لو قال خبير الخطوط بالنيابة انه خطها ؟
هل هذا قانونى ؟
و ما هى الحجة ؟*

 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سؤال**: هو تعليق الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس تعليق شخصى وألا رسمى *



*لقد ذكرت المصـــدر بالخبر ..*[/FONT]


----------



## philanthropist (4 أغسطس 2015)

ان شاء الله ربنا هيظهر حقها


----------



## كليماندوس (4 أغسطس 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> ان شاء الله ربنا هيظهر حقها


*
قلبى " مقبوض " و موش مستريح من نتيجة خبير الخطوط و النيابة 
و ايضا بعدما نظرت فى مرايتى المسحورة المكسورة ...

يا ريت اطلع غلطان - يا ريت 

اتصرف يا رب من عندك و هات العواقب سليمة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2015)

*سوزان فايق*
*العصابة اجتمعت وتشاوروا ، هنقدر نقنع الناس ازاي بالغلطة دي ؟؟ البنت مش عايزة تسكت وقدمت شهادات تقدير للسنين اللي فاتت ولو عدلنا النتيجة لصالحها واعطيناها حقها كل الطلبة هتشك في نتائجها واولياء امورهم مش هيسكتوا *
*بس يا فندم مستحيل طالب ثانوية ياخد صفر ده محصلش قبل كدة ، ممكن يعني يجيب مجموع ضعيف لكن صفر ؟؟؟؟؟ *
*اخرس يا مسئول عايزني افتح فاتحة علي الوزارة يتشال فيها الوزير ويثور الناس واحنا علي وشك استقبال وفود ٨٠ دولة للاحتفال باهم انجاز للريس ؟؟ *
*عايز سمعتنا العلمية تبقي في الارض قدام العالم ؟؟ *
*المشكلة يا فندم ان البنت قبطية وهيقولوا ان في اضطهاد للاقباط حتي في مستقبلهم *
*بفكر اننا نعلن رسوبها وان دي اجاباتها وان ده خطها وتخبط راسها هي واهلها في اعلي حيطة يعني هيعملولنا ايه وكمان هنرفع قضية عليهم لانهم طعنوا في شرفنا وامانتنا هيجروا اهلها علينا يبوسوا ايدينا ورجلينا وسيب وانا اسيب !!*

*لمي ورقاتك يا بنتي المتفوقة وخدي اهلك واقفلي الباب وروحي دولة تحترم آدميتك وتعطيك حقك ومتنسيش تاخدي بثأرك لما تكوني قادرة *
*غيرك علماء واطباء هربوا بجلدهم واحلامهم من الظلم وضياع مستقبلهم في بلدهم *
*سيادة الرئيس السيسي مش ناوي تلغي نظام الثانوية العامة الفاشل ؟؟ مصر جابت صفر في الامانة والحق والعلم وانت موجود*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2015)

*قال محمد عيسى، والد الطالبة “مروة” بمدرسة ثانوية بإدارة فوه التعليمية بكفر الشيخ، إن ابنته حصلت على “صفر” فى جميع مواد السنة الثالثة، مشيرًا إلى أنها متفوقة، وحصلت على 93% بالصف الثانى الثانوى، و95% فى الشهادة الإعدادية. وأشار الأب إلى أنه وكيل مدرسة محمد شريف، بقرية منية الأشراف، بإدارة فوه التعليمية بمديرية التربية والتعليم بكفر الشيخ.
وأوضح محمد عيسى: “هل يعقل أن أكون أنا القاتل والمقتول والجانى والمجنى عليه؟ فابنتى قتلت ومن قتلها أنهم أهل مهنتى وزملاء المهنة وكيف أواجه أبنائى التلاميذ بعد اليوم؟ وأنا أحد أبناء المهنة المتهمين بظلم طالبة، واحتار أمرى.. لمن أشكو؟ مع العلم أن مروة لها شقيقة متفوقة أيضًا بكلية التجارة قسم اللغة الإنجليزية، بجامعة الإسكندرية، وشقيق بالثانوية من المتفوقين أيضًا”.
ولى أمر الطالبة: “وجدنا أثناء المراجعة فى الكنترول تغيّر الخط” وأضاف ولى أمر الطالبة: تأكدت بنفسى فى حضور ابنتى أثناء مراجعة أوراق الإجابات السبع داخل كنترول مدرسة نبوية موسى بمحافظة الإسكندرية الخاصة بمحافظات الوجه البحرى، ووجدنا أن الخط المكتوب بأوراق الإجابة فى المواد السبع، ليس خط ابنتى ومختلف، ويمكن لأية جهة التأكد من كلامى عن طريق استكتاب ابنتى”. وأشار إلى أن ابنته تمر بحالة نفسية سيئة، لكونها متفوقة دائمًا فى جميع مواد الصفين الأول والثانى الثانوى، ما يؤكد وجود تلاعب واضح فى أوراق الإجابات الخاصة بها، موضّحًا أنها كانت تأخذ دروسًا خصوصية فى جميع المواد، وكان المدرسون يشيدون بمستواها العلمى.
فيما ناشدت الطالبة الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى، قائلة: “بابا عبد الفتاح، أنت ستفتح قناة السويس الجديدة لتكون خيرًا على مصر، وأنا أريد أيضًا أن أفتح حياتى الجديدة وأبدأها بدخولى عالم جديد، وهو الجامعة، ليكون خيرًا علىَّ، وعلى أسرتى، وأهل قريتى، وأكون نافعة لبلدى”. الطالبة: كيف أحصل على الدرجة النهائية فى “التربية الوطنية” وصفرا فى المواد العلمية؟
وأضافت: “أناشد أيضًا كل من يعنيهم أمر التعليم بمصر.. لا أريد إلا الإنصاف ومراجعة أوراق إجاباتى، فقد اكتشفت أنها لا تخصنى على الإطلاق، حصلت على صفر فى جميع المواد السبعة الأساسية، رغم حصولى على الدرجات النهائية فى مواد لا تحتسب فى المجموع، ومنها التربية الوطنية إذ حصلت على 25 من 25، فأى عقل يصدق هذا؟.. الدرجة النهائية فى التربية الوطنية، وصفر فى كل المواد العلمية؟”.
ورفع والد الطالبة دعوى عاجلة بمجلس الدولة، حملت رقم 17961 لسنة 2015، وتقول الطالبة إن عيد الفطر قد مضى على أسرتها فى حزن، ولم تفرح أو تخرج لقضاء العيد مع زميلاتها، متوارية عن أهل قريتها، وتتمنى أن يحل عيد الأضحى لتفرح ويكون العيد عيدين.


[YOUTUBE]SQBjaRfihNs[/YOUTUBE] *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2015)

للمرة الثانية .. الطب الشرعي يستدعي "مريم" لاستكتابها مجدداً


​



للمرة  الثانية  استدعت جهات التحقيق،   طالبة المنيا “مريم ملاك ذكري” صاحبة  “صفر الثانوية العامة، لاستكتابها مرة اخري أمام  خبير الخطوط، بمقر الطب  الشرعي بقسم التزوير والتدليس بمحافظة أسيوط  كما استخرجت جهات التحقيق  استمارة الثانوية العامة ورقم الجلوس الخاصين بمريم لفحصهما والمضاهاة  بخطها وقال مينا ملاك طبيب بشري وشقيق الطالبة مريم، أننا لا نعرف سبب  الاستدعاء مرة اخري، ولفت ملاك الي ان الحالة الصحية لشقيقته غير مستقرة،  وهي تقريباً ممتنعه عن تناول الطعام ومعلق لها المحاليل الطبية اللازمة  عبر”الكانيولا”  

 وكانت النيابة العامة بأسيوط، أرسلت امس الاول الأحد أوراق إجابات 7 مواد  امتحانيه، امتحنت بها مريم صاحبة “صفر الثانوية العامة” للطب الشرعي للفحص،  بعد استكتاب الطالبة في المرة الأولي، بمعرفة خبير الخطوط لأخذ نموذج من  خطها وطريقتها في الكتابة. وكانت النيابة العامة في أسيوط قد استدعت  الطالبة وشقيقها، صباح السبت،

لأخذ أقوالهما في المحضر المحرر من قبلهما، يتهمان فيه مجهولاً بالتزوير و  التلاعب بأوراقها الامتحانية، بعد أن اكتشافهما ما وصفاه بالتبديل المتعمد  للأوراق الداخلية في كراسات إجاباتها، عندما تم عرض الأوراق عليها أثناء  فحص تظلماتها المقدمة لوزارة التعليم.و قال باسم ملاك ذكري، طبيب وشقيق  الطالبة، أن النيابة قامت بالتحفظ المؤقت علي أوراق إجابات شقيقته، علي ذمة  التحقيقات، و أنها عرضت أوراق سبع مواد امتحانية علي شقيقته وهي أوراق  مواد: اللغة العربية، اللغة الإنجليزية، اللغة الفرنسة، الكيمياء،  الفيزياء، الأحياء، الجيولوجيا.وأضاف ملاك أن شقيقته أوضحت لوكيل النيابة  أن كل الخطوط المدون بها داخليا بكراسات الإجابات السبعة غير خطها تماما،  ولكنها لشخص واحد، وهي تختلف عن خط مريم المدون به البيانات من الاسم ورقم  الجلوس واسم المدرسة علي الغرف الخارجي لكراسات الإجابة.

 ولفت ملاك أن الشخص الذي انتحل صفة شقيقته، وتمكنت من تبديل إجاباته معها  كان حريصا علي عدم انكشاف أمره، بدليل أنه قام بكتابة الأسئلة فقط في كل  المواد السبعة ولم يجب عن سؤال واحد، لذلك كانت محصلة عملية التصحيح صفرا.

وأكد ملاك أن ذلك الشخص المجهول كان يدرك أنه لو تم تسليم ورقة خالية دون  إجابات، لكان لزاما أن يرفق بها محضر للطالبة بأنها امتنعت عن الإجابة، وهو  ما كان يحرص الفاعل علي تجنبه بكتابة الأسئلة فقط.ولفت ملاك أن شقيقته  التي يحمل مشوارها التعليمي كله سمات ودلائل التفوق، من المستحيل أن تترك  سؤالا واحدا دون إجابة، مشددا علي أن كتابة الأسئلة فقط بهذا الشكل الغريب  دليل علي التخطيط واستهداف شقيقته عمدا لأنها طالبة متفوقة .

وكشف ملاك إلي أن هيئة النيابة الإدارية طلبت شقيقته لأخذ أقوالها بعد  مثولها أمام النيابة العامة في البلاغ المقدم منه، يوم أمس الأول السبت،  ومن المقرر أن تمثل أمام النيابة الإدارية اليوم الاثنين.و كانت أسرة  الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، طالبة الثانوية العامة، المقيمة بإحدى قري مركز  المنيا، قد أكدت أن تبديلا متعمدا لأوراق إجابات الطالبة تم لصالح طالبة أو  طالب فاشل،

 مما تسبب في حصول الطالبة علي صفر %، رغم تفوقها اللافت طوال مشوارها  الدراسي، مدللين علي ذلك باختلاف الخط داخل كراسات الإجابات المنسوبة  للطالبة عن خطها الحقيقي والذي دونت به بياناتها علي كراسات الغلاف الخارجي  لكراسات الإجابة.و قررت هيئة النيابة الإدارية برئاسة المستشار سامح كمال،  رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، فتح تحقيق عاجل بشأن واقعة حصول الطالبة مريم  على مجموع صفر% بنتيجة الصف الثالث الثانوي بالمرحلة الثانوية العامة، وما  تضمنته إفادتها من وجود نماذج إجابات لا تخصها واستبدال أوراق إجابتها  بكنترول محافظة أسيوط.

نقلا عن وطني


----------



## peace_86 (4 أغسطس 2015)

*أستغرب بجد أن الموضوع كبر بهذه الطريقة..

كنا متفائلين جداً .. وكنا على نياتنا... لكن لم نتوقع أن الموضوع طلع منظم ومرتب ومجهز..

هل من الممكن أن يكون هذا طريقة لتهجير المسيحيين بشكل غير مباشر؟.. في بداية الموضوع لم أتطرق أبداً أبداً لربط الموضوع بالدين.. بل إنني لم أكن أعرف في بداية الامر بأن البنت مسيحية.. وحتى لما عرفت لم يخطر في بالي هذا الأمر..


لكن لماذا لم يحل الموضوع إلى اليوم؟
الموضوع مش معقد وواضح!!.. الواحد لو تف على الورقة هياخذ أي درجة.. مش لهالدرجة يعني!!!*



> لمي ورقاتك يا بنتي المتفوقة وخدي اهلك واقفلي الباب وروحي دولة تحترم آدميتك وتعطيك حقك ومتنسيش تاخدي بثأرك لما تكوني قادرة
> غيرك علماء واطباء هربوا بجلدهم واحلامهم من الظلم وضياع مستقبلهم في بلدهم
> سيادة الرئيس السيسي مش ناوي تلغي نظام الثانوية العامة الفاشل ؟؟ مصر جابت صفر في الامانة والحق والعلم وانت موجود



*أعتقد وهذا ما يريدونه بالضبط... هجرة المسيحيين.. بعد أن يأسوا بتهجير مسيحيي مصر.. سيفعلون كل المستحيل ليتخذوا هم بأنفسهم قرار الهجرة.. يعني لو مش بالعافية.. بالرخامة

لكن هذه أرض المسيحيين التي مشى عليها يسوع ومعه القديسين العظيمين مريم ويوسف النجار..

ربنا يرحم من إنعدام الضمير..*


----------



## كليماندوس (4 أغسطس 2015)

يا رب تطلع مرايتى المسحورة و المكسورة غلط


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أغسطس 2015)

انا مبحبش اقرا اي خبر عن البنت ديه ومش هقرا اي خبر جديد الا لو حصلت معجزة وجالها حقها ، لكن غير كده قلبي بيوجعني اوي اوي عليها ، يمكن لأَنِّي انا درست وأمتحنت وشوفت مرار المذاكرة بشكل او بأخر فأنا حاسة بيها اوي اوي اوي وحاسة ان انا اللي في الموقف ، معرفش هي بتنام ازاي ولا بتتنفس ازاي ؟؟؟ 
اللي قاهرني بقا اكتر ، العصابة اللي عملت كده لما بيشوفوها كده بيعرفو ينامو ازاي ؟ للدرجة ديه بقيتو اقل من الحيوانات؟ ايه البلد ديه؟ ايه الفساد ده؟ يعني حتي ابسط الحقوق اللي هي درجات امتحان محدش عارف ياخدها صح ، هما ازاي كده؟ وإزاي اي حد يتطمن وينام مرتاح في البلد ديه لما ممكن فجأة حياته تتقلب علشان واحد فاشل حيوان كل الميزة اللي عنده انه معاه فلوس او معاه مركز؟؟ 
تقولولي قانون؟ هي ديه بلد؟؟؟ بلد فاشلة وهتفضل فاشلة طول ماهي فيها الأشكال ديه اللي بتبيع آي حاجة علشان المركز او الفلوس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> هل من الممكن أن يكون هذا طريقة لتهجير المسيحيين بشكل غير مباشر؟.. *
> *أعتقد وهذا ما يريدونه بالضبط... هجرة المسيحيين..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]تهجيررر ؟؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياراجل ياطيب ...أنا أمبارح كنت باتابع نتيجة تنسيق الثانوية العامة مرحلة أولى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياخويا كل المسيحين أحتلوا نص كليات الطب والصيدلة والهندسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بناقص بنت ما دخلتش السنة دى طب زى أخوها تدخل السنة الجاية[/FONT]*
​:16:​ *[FONT=&quot]تهجير مسيحيين أية يا بيس بس !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى عمارتنا أربع عيادات دكتور بشرى وأسحق وأمير سيدهم وصمويل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعمارة اللى جنبى صيدلية " العهد الجديد "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أحتلال مسيحى 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين ما هو فيه حالة تانية مُشابهة أهى 
[/FONT]*​:download::download::download:​


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *قال محمد عيسى، والد الطالبة “مروة” بمدرسة ثانوية بإدارة فوه التعليمية بكفر الشيخ، إن ابنته حصلت على “صفر” فى جميع مواد السنة الثالثة،
> [*


 *[FONT=&quot]وألا إكمن أسمه " محمد " يعنى ومربى زبيبة ..!![/FONT]*​ 
:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> و اسمحلى - هل من حق الوزير - كما زعم ان يحيلها الى التحقيق حتى لو قال خبير الخطوط بالنيابة انه خطها ؟
> هل هذا قانونى ؟
> و ما هى الحجة ؟**.*



*[FONT=&quot]تصريح الوزير ...تصريح عبيط *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الموضوع أصلاً قيد التحقيق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو معندوش حد فى الشئون القانونية يغمزه فى رجله ويقوله*​​ *[FONT=&quot] الموضوع أدام النيابة معالييييك ...؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الوزير فى غيبوبة *​​ ​​​*
*​ *[FONT=&quot]سين سؤال لحضراتكم :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أفترضنا أن البنت صح 100% ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل إذا قال الطب الشرعى مش خطها ...هنقول يحيا العدل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإذا قال أنه خطها ...هنقول طرمخة وأتفاق وتهجير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كله هيبان ...لكن ثقوا أن اللى هيقوله الطب الشرعى هو الصح [/FONT]*​ ​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2015)

الطب الشرعى هيبين اذا كان خطها ولا مش خطها انا مريت بتجربة مرة زى كده والطب الشرعى انصفنى وقدروا يثبتوا انه مكنش خطى لكن المشكلة فيما بعد اثبات انه مش خطها هتحصل على درجاتها الحقيقية ازاى هيوصلوا لورقة اجابتها الحقيقية ازاى؟؟؟؟ وامتا اذا كان خلاص المرحلة الثانية للتنسيق انتهت يوم الثلاثاء!!!!!
هتعرف مجموعها الحقيقى ازاى وهتقدم امتا وفين ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الطب الشرعى هيبين اذا كان خطها ولا مش خطها انا مريت بتجربة مرة زى كده والطب الشرعى انصفنى وقدروا يثبتوا انه مكنش خطى لكن المشكلة فيما بعد اثبات انه مش خطها هتحصل على درجاتها الحقيقية ازاى هيوصلوا لورقة اجابتها الحقيقية ازاى؟؟؟؟ وامتا اذا كان خلاص المرحلة الثانية للتنسيق انتهت يوم الثلاثاء!!!!!
> هتعرف مجموعها الحقيقى ازاى وهتقدم امتا وفين ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


*أحييكى يا :t33: سول أنتى ولآيف :t33: على شهادة الحق
لو البنت طلعت مظلومة
المفروض وزير التعليم يستثنيها بقرار وزارى

اللى بيفهم فى التنسيق وأعمال الكنترول يا جماعة ياريت يوضح لنا 
*​


----------



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أحييكى يا :t33: سول أنتى ولآيف :t33: على شهادة الحق
> لو البنت طلعت مظلومة
> المفروض وزير التعليم يستثنيها بقرار وزارى
> 
> ...



تحية مقبولة  يا استاذ عبود ههههه
وزير التربية والتعليم ده مش بينزلى من زور ومظنش ابدا ان موقف حق زى كده ممكن يصدر منه من نفسه بدون ميكون فى شدة ودن من رئيس الجمهورية او رئيس الوزرا  اهو اى حد اكبر منه وخلاص  .. اول لحظة مسك فيها الوزاة  حسسنى انه هيغير التعليم وان الدنيا هتبقا ماشية زى الفل وهنلاحظ التغيير  وصدقنى السنة دى كانت اسوء عام دراسى مرينا بيه  الكتب اتاخرت جدا لدرجة ان كتاب الفرنش عند بنتى مستلمتهوش  اصلا لحد ممتحنت وبعض الكتب جات متاخر جدا ملحقوش يستعملوها و اعتمادنا طول السنة  على الكتب الخارجية
هو كده اللى بيتكلم كتير فعله قليل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> وزير التربية والتعليم ده مش بينزلى من زور ومظنش ابدا ان موقف حق زى كده ممكن يصدر منه من نفسه


 *[FONT=&quot]من غير ما تقولى ...واضح أنه مُغييب وعبى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك هنحولهم للنيابة ... ماهم أدام النيابة أوول ريدى يا أهبل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكرنى باللى قال الحِفاظ على حياة الخاطفين والمخطوفين 
[/FONT]*​​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (5 أغسطس 2015)

*صدقت - فعلا الوزير فى غيبوبة و بيسمع ما يقال له فى اذنه دون فهم معناه - واضح ان اللى حواليه بيغرقوه وهو غير ملم بحقيقة الامور *



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أحييكى يا :t33: سول أنتى ولآيف :t33: على شهادة الحق
> لو البنت طلعت مظلومة
> المفروض وزير التعليم يستثنيها بقرار وزارى
> 
> ...



*الموضوع له حالتين :
حالة عدم ثبوت التهمه - يعنى طلع خطها - مثلما قلت حضرتكم أ / عبود فا النيابة ستحفظ التحقيق  - الوزير قال انة سيتخذ الاإجرآت القانونية ضد الطالبة ( و هذا كان استفسارى من عقاب الطاعن بطعنة و على اى اساس العقاب من اصلة ) 
و بالطبع تصبح الطالبة " راسبة بإمتياز " و لها الحق فى الاعادة لمرة واحدة و ان احتاجت دور ثان فى بعض او كل مواد الرسوب - و فى حالة تكرار الرسوب لها بالدور الثانى حتى و لو مادة واحدة - فتحال الى نظام المنازل " مفتوح الرسوب و بمصروفات اعلى من الطالب العادى و ليس لها الحق فى استلام كتب من الوزارة - علاوة على لجان المنازل بتبقى غير آمنة للطلاب و ايضا بيقل درجاتها للقبول بالكليات و المعاهد فيما بعد "   

حالة ثبوت التهمة - يعنى طلع خطها - و هنا تقع كامل المسئولية على رئيس الكنترول و هذا امامه حل اوحد - انه يبحث " فى سيريال الارقام السرية على كراساتها سواء الاعلى رقم او الاقل او ازيد بمائة او اقل مائة او ارقام مشابهه لرقمها السرى مثل 3 التى بالعربية يمكن ان تقرا 2 او 5 التى ممكن ان تقرا صفر فى الارقام = يعنى سهل الوصول لها و لكن التبعات فهناك من قدم و قبل و فرح بمجموع ما يحلمشى بيه علاوه على الجزاء له +  شوية رش جزائات للى اعلى منه

و هنا نقطه غاية فى الدقه - ماذا لو احضر رئيس الكنترول كراسة رفضتها صاحبة الشكوى ؟

كذلك و على الهامش سيظهر آخرون متشككين فى درجاتهم مثل " مروة محمد " و الكثيرين = ليس العدد اللى حا يظهر بقليل اى كل من هب و دب - و ماذا عن مصداقية كنترول الثانوية العامة ؟ و ايضا صورة التعليم فى مصر ؟ 

و بناء على الضجة الاعلامية و الضحية بريئة و ليس لها ذنب فا يستصدر قرار " ايا كان مصدره " باخذ (( كامل الدرجات )) لجميع المواد اللى جايبة فيها الصفر = يعنى الفول مارك + و بناء على الضجة الاعلاميه قرار بالاستثناء لمواعيد و اعداد المقبولين بالكليات التى تتساوى مع درجاتها و " رغباتها "

و سيبقى رد الفعل (( على الكل و لكل المستويات )) و طبعا ما ننساشى الاخ المغيب *


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2015)

الموضوع  غريب قوى
تاخد فى كل المواد صفر  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
على فكرة الكنترول دة شىء صعب التلاعب فية وخصووصا الشهادات
دة كل سؤال بيصصححة مدرس بجانب هناك مراجع فى الاخر


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2015)

أحنا نخلينا في





أحسن .............................
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *الوزير قال انة سيتخذ الاإجرآت القانونية ضد الطالبة ( و هذا كان استفسارى من عقاب الطاعن بطعنة و على اى اساس العقاب من اصلة ) *


 *[FONT=&quot]للتوضيح ...فيه فرق بين ( أتهام ) بالتزوير و ( طعن ) بالتزوير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأتهام *​*[FONT=&quot]أنك تتقدم بشكوى تتهم فيها غيرك بالتزوير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطعن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو مستند بيتقدم ضدك لأثبات حق غير موجود تقوم (طاعن)عليه بالتزوير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البنت هنا مش (طاعن) – لأ – هى شكاية بأتهام بتزوير ورق أجابتها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يُضار طاعن بطعنه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= تعنى = أن لو حُكم صادر ضد شخص بالحبس سنة مثلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيستأنف ( طعن ) فى حكم أول درجة – ماينفعش ييجى قاضى الأستئناف يقوله لأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت تستحق سنتين مش سنة ...إما يأيد نفس الحكم أو يخفف أو يدى براءة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يزود ع الحكم لأ ..لا يُضار بطعنه سواء أستنأفياً أو نقض
[FONT=&quot]طبعا فيه شروحات كتيرة - لكن مش مجالها ولا مكانها [/FONT]
  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا وزير التعليم – لو ثبت كذب البنت – هيكون من حقه تقديم بلاغ كاذب ضدها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأننا بنتكلم عن أتهام بجناية تزوير مش لعب عيال هو ولا عياط ودموع وبرامج فضائية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عموماً كله هيبان .... [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الطب الشرعى هيبين اذا كان خطها ولا مش خطها انا مريت بتجربة مرة زى كده والطب الشرعى انصفنى وقدروا يثبتوا انه مكنش خطى لكن المشكلة فيما بعد اثبات انه مش خطها هتحصل على درجاتها الحقيقية ازاى هيوصلوا لورقة اجابتها الحقيقية ازاى؟؟؟؟ وامتا اذا كان خلاص المرحلة الثانية للتنسيق انتهت يوم الثلاثاء!!!!!
> هتعرف مجموعها الحقيقى ازاى وهتقدم امتا وفين ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


*الاخت الغاليه فى حالة اثبات ان الخط ليس لها يتم اعتبار اوراقها فى هذه الحالة فى حكم الضائعه ويتم بناء عليه حصولها على الدرجه النهائيه فىها ده قانون ضياع اى ورقة اجابة فى اى مرحلة تعليمية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2015)

*من وجهة نظرى ان التلاعب فى الاوراق تم اما داخل المدرسة التى تمتحن بها الطالبة او فى طريق نقل الاوراق الى كنترول الثانويه باسيوط فالتلاعب لا اعتقد انه تم باى حال من الاحوال داخل كنترول اسيوط ولكن خارجه اللى بياكد ظنى ده ان الموضوع اكيد حصل لصالح حد على معرفه بمريم وبالتالى يكون التبديل تم داخل بلدها بعيد عن الكنترول المركزى باسيوط
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الاخت الغاليه فى حالة اثبات ان الخط ليس لها يتم اعتبار اوراقها فى هذه الحالة فى حكم الضائعه ويتم بناء عليه حصولها على الدرجه النهائيه فىها ده قانون ضياع اى ورقة اجابة فى اى مرحلة تعليمية*


 *[FONT=&quot]الله يفتح علييييك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كدة لو ثبت ان البنت ليها حق – تاخد الدرجات النهائية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الله يفتح علييييك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كدة لو ثبت ان البنت ليها حق – تاخد الدرجات النهائية ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


*تاخذ 100% ويكون لها الحق فى التقدم للكلية التى ترغب بها وفقا لتنسيق المرحلة الاولى التى اغلقت ابوابها الاسبوع الماضى*[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (6 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> على فكرة الكنترول دة شىء صعب التلاعب فية وخصووصا الشهادات


هل هذه " خبرة ميدانية " ام مقوله سماعى ؟



grges monir قال:


> دة كل سؤال بيصصححة مدرس بجانب هناك مراجع فى الاخر


تمام كلامك سليم  - ولكن 

هل هذا اعمال كنترول  ام تصحيح  ؟

و تقبل ودى و احترامى ...


----------



## كليماندوس (6 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]للتوضيح ...فيه فرق بين ( أتهام ) بالتزوير و ( طعن ) بالتزوير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأتهام *​*[FONT=&quot]أنك تتقدم بشكوى تتهم فيها غيرك بالتزوير*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الطعن *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو مستند بيتقدم ضدك لأثبات حق غير موجود تقوم (طاعن)عليه بالتزوير*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]البنت هنا مش (طاعن) – لأ – هى شكاية بأتهام بتزوير ورق أجابتها[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يُضار طاعن بطعنه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= تعنى = أن لو حُكم صادر ضد شخص بالحبس سنة مثلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيستأنف ( طعن ) فى حكم أول درجة – ماينفعش ييجى قاضى الأستئناف يقوله لأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت تستحق سنتين مش سنة ...إما يأيد نفس الحكم أو يخفف أو يدى براءة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يزود ع الحكم لأ ..لا يُضار بطعنه سواء أستنأفياً أو نقض
> [FONT=&quot]طبعا فيه شروحات كتيرة - لكن مش مجالها ولا مكانها [/FONT]
> ...



*اولا : شكرا على التوضيح و الشرح كذلك الاهتمام و المتابعة

ثانيا : فى حالة ما اذا ثبت انه خطها و تقدم الوزير ( او من سيخلفة او من يمثل الوزارة )  بالاجراءات القانونية ضدها - فما هى العقوبة التى ستحل بها

و تقبل فائق شكرى و تقديرى   *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (6 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الاخت الغاليه فى حالة اثبات ان الخط ليس لها يتم اعتبار اوراقها فى هذه الحالة فى حكم الضائعه *


*اخى المبارك سمعان الاخميمى كيف تعتبر اوراقها ضائعه او مفقودة و قد تعرفت على خطها  "المتواجد " على غلاف كراسة اجابتها  ؟
اذن ورقتها هى موجودة  لكن استبدلت اوراقها من الداخل اى الاوراق بعد الغلاف ( هذا فى حالة ثبوت انه ليس خطها بداخل كراسة الاجابه - و هذا حتى تاريخه لم يبت فيه ) و هذا ( الفقد ) غير  متوافر فى حالتنا هذه لان الغلاف موجود و بالتالى فا الاوراق التى بعد الغلاف كذلك موجودة
 كما ان فى حالة الفقد بيتم عمل محضر بناء على احداث ... هروب الطالب من اللجنة بورقة الاجابة ... ماس ادى الى حريق او حريق بمكان تواجد الاوراق و بيثبت بمحضر شرطة و بالتالى نيابة وبصمات و تحريات ... الخ و هذا لم نسمع انه حدث و الا لكان اعلن عنه - و بالتالى فا الفقد ايضا غير متاح لان الغلاف موجود *


----------



## كليماندوس (6 أغسطس 2015)

*و نسيت ان اضيف - لو ثبت ان الخط ليس لها فا هناك تزوير و ليس فقد - و يجرى البحث عن ورقتها لكشف التزوير و الوصول للحقيقة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *اخى المبارك سمعان الاخميمى كيف تعتبر اوراقها ضائعه او مفقودة و قد تعرفت على خطها  "المتواجد " على غلاف كراسة اجابتها  ؟
> اذن ورقتها هى موجودة  لكن استبدلت اوراقها من الداخل اى الاوراق بعد الغلاف ( هذا فى حالة ثبوت انه ليس خطها بداخل كراسة الاجابه - و هذا حتى تاريخه لم يبت فيه ) و هذا ( الفقد ) غير  متوافر فى حالتنا هذه لان الغلاف موجود و بالتالى فا الاوراق التى بعد الغلاف كذلك موجودة
> كما ان فى حالة الفقد بيتم عمل محضر بناء على احداث ... هروب الطالب من اللجنة بورقة الاجابة ... ماس ادى الى حريق او حريق بمكان تواجد الاوراق و بيثبت بمحضر شرطة و بالتالى نيابة وبصمات و تحريات ... الخ و هذا لم نسمع انه حدث و الا لكان اعلن عنه - و بالتالى فا الفقد ايضا غير متاح لان الغلاف موجود *



*الاخ الغالى اكليماندوس اعتقد ان الوصول الى الجانى فى هذه المسأله يكون عير جدا وبالتالى سيكون الحل وقتها هو اعتبار الاوراق ضائعه لاحظ كلمة اعتبار هو امر اعتبارى فقط لحصول الطالبه على حقها الضائع .

*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الاخ الغالى اكليماندوس اعتقد ان الوصول الى الجانى فى هذه المسأله يكون عير جدا وبالتالى سيكون الحل وقتها هو اعتبار الاوراق ضائعه لاحظ كلمة اعتبار هو امر اعتبارى فقط لحصول الطالبه على حقها الضائع .
> 
> *


*
اخى المبارك " سمعان الاخميمى " - الكنترول فى داخله اشبه بخلية النحل من حيث النظام و الادوار ( لكل عضو ) به

و بيقوم ( كل عضو ) بالتوقيع على مستندات من ضمنها دوره (( المحدد بدقه و الزميل الذى معه بمجموعته " او على حسب ما وزع رئيس الكنترول الادوار المجموعة شخصين او اكثر - لكن فى العاده لا يقل عن اثنين" و كذلك عدد الاوراق و سيريالها من ... الى ... و كذلك بيحدد رقم مجموعة العمل " المجموعه الثانية / الثالثه ... الخ " )) قبل البدا فى اى عمل بالكنترول - هذا اساسى
فا " اذا كنت انا فهمت " انك تقصد ( عسير جدا )  - فتحديد الشخصين المسئولين عن رقمها السرى ( المسريل و ليس وضع السرى لها هذا للتدقيق و التوضيح ) - هما محددين بدقه مسبقا بالاسم و الوظيفة و مكان العمل الدائم و الهاتفين الارضى و المحمول 
لكن الذى فى الصورة هو الرئيس بإعتباره " المسئول " عن الكنترول كله 
- - - -
فتحديد المسئولين الاثنين - هما معلومين جيدا جدا و متحددين كمان و بالطبع طالما هناك تحقيقات - فا هم الثلاثة راحو سواء نيابة ادارية " و " نيابة عامة

لكن اللى فى الصورة دائما ( الى الخارج  ) هو الرئيس بإعتباره المسئول 

و فى الاخير تقبل ودى و احترامى *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> اخى المبارك " سمعان الاخميمى " - الكنترول فى داخله اشبه بخلية النحل من حيث النظام و الادوار ( لكل عضو ) به
> 
> و بيقوم ( كل عضو ) بالتوقيع على مستندات من ضمنها دوره (( المحدد بدقه و الزميل الذى معه بمجموعته " او على حسب ما وزع رئيس الكنترول الادوار المجموعة شخصين او اكثر - لكن فى العاده لا يقل عن اثنين" و كذلك عدد الاوراق و سيريالها من ... الى ... و كذلك بيحدد رقم مجموعة العمل " المجموعه الثانية / الثالثه ... الخ " )) قبل البدا فى اى عمل بالكنترول - هذا اساسى
> ...


*يا استاذى الغالى اعتقادى الراسخ هو ان الامر برمته خارج عن نطاق كنترول الثانوية العامة لانه ببساطه كنترول دقيق جدا على مر السنين الامر اعتقد كما ذكرت سابقا انه تم اما فى كنترول المدرسة المسئول عن جمع الاوراق وارسالها لاسيوط او فى المسئولين عن عملية النقل نفسها ارجو ان تكون الرؤيه وصلت حضرتك*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يا استاذى الغالى اعتقادى الراسخ هو ان الامر برمته خارج عن نطاق كنترول الثانوية العامة لانه ببساطه كنترول دقيق جدا على مر السنين
> *


*اوكى حاضر ، حا اعديها *



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> الامر اعتقد كما ذكرت سابقا انه تم اما فى كنترول المدرسة المسئول عن جمع الاوراق وارسالها لاسيوط او فى المسئولين عن عملية النقل نفسها ارجو ان تكون الرؤيه وصلت حضرتك[/B]


*اخى المبارك* " سمعان الاخميمى " :
*الغرض من حوارنا هذا هو (( محاوله )) استشفاف ما تم بحق مريم - تمام
و كما هو الحال - فمن هو بعيد عن الميدان ، فمن الطبيعى ان يتفكر بطرق لتفسير ما هو حادث حتى نستطيع تفهم الوضع مما يسهل علينا الحيـــاه و نشعر بالرضا

بالقطع انت و انا و الكثير هنا - (( نفسنا تطلع الحقيقه " كما نتمناها " )) و تنصف البنت و تاخذ حقها " زى ما بيقولو تالت و متللت " تمام

- و بعدما قرات مشاركتك اللى اخذت اقتباسها هنا و اعدت قراءة مشاركاتك و بدايه توضيحى للامور - وجدت :



 بمشاركتكم رقم 57 تعرضت الى نقطة انه حال ثبوت الخط ليس لها فيتم " اعتبار " ورقتها ضائعه



 بمشاركتكم رقم  65 تعرضت الى نقطة اخرى لا علاقه لها بسابقتها و الخاصة بعسر الوصول للجانى



 بمشاركتكم رقم 67 تعرضت الى نقطة جديدة غير سابقتيها و الخاصة " بتوقعك " لمرحلة تبديل الورقة

و قمت سيادتكم مشكورا " بربط النقاط ببعضها بطريقة لتبدو منطقية " = ماشى الحال
يعنى لا اعتراض  لاننا لسنا خصمين - لكننا بنجتهد لفهم الامور - اوكى

لكن اسمحلى - توقع حضرتك الاخير الخاص بمرحلة النقل من المدرسة الى الكنترول - اسمحلى اعترض عليها تماما و كليا لإستحالة حدوثها من اصلة

لماذا ؟ - ها انا اوضح 

لان بعدما يستلم كنترول المدرسة كراسات الاجابة من المراقبين " و ليس الملاحظين " (( لا يكون هناك فردا بمفرده فى هذه العملية - بل اكثر من ثلاثة ان لم يكن اكثر علاوه على ضيق الوقت جدا و عدم استطاعة احد على الاطلاق فتح ورقة بعينها ))
ثم يتم تشميع المظاريف و يكتب عليها من الخارج كافة البيانت الخاصة بمحتواه كا ارقام من كذا الى كذا و للجنه كذا و عدد ورقات كذا (( كذلك محاضر فتح مظاريف الاسئلة و فتح مظاريف كراسات الاجابات - كذلك اى محاضر من المراقب الاول و رئيس الكنترول و اى محاضر لرئيس اللجنه " موش عايز اصدع دماغكم " )) و كل هذا فى مظاريف متشمعة  بالشمع الاحمر و ممضى عليها بلجنة و رئيس الكنترول و مختومة بختم شعار الجمهوريه و ختم آخر خاص برقم اللجنه = الموضوع غاية فى الدقة و التعقيد و كل دا لضمان الحيادية الكاملة

ثم تاتى مرحلة تشميع الشوال و كتابة حافظه لكل اللى فات فى مظروف بلون مميز الى داخل الشوال - و برضو نفس الاجرات و الشمع الاحمر و الختم مع التاكد اولا من جودة و سلامة الشوال بلجنة و توقيعات من الكل كليلة و التسليم الشوال مغلق و متشمع بالشمع الاحمر و مختوم بالشعار مع مخصوص ( احد الملاحظين و ليس من اعضاء الكنترول على الاطلاق برضو لضمان الحيادية  )

و تسليم الشوال والمخصوص كلاهما بمحضر الى سيارة الشرطة و تمضى الشرطة " البوكس " على محضر تسلم الشوال  والمخصوص وفق المواصفات السابق ذكرها "  كانه ضمن العهده "
-
ها زهقتو من القرايه ولا لسه ؟   

ثم عند التسليم فى الكنترول بيدقق جيدا برخامة على كل اللى فات و لو لقى حاجة بيرفض الاستلام الا فى حضور رئيس الكنترول و بمحضر و مغالطات و تانى يوم بياتى للجنه مناقضات يعنى تحقيق و هاتك يا تلكيك و بالتالى رشه جزءات  هذا بالاضافة لحفظ الكنترول لهذا المحضر تحسبا الى ميعاد اعلان النتيجة النهائية

فا بالطبع انا عازر " كل اللى بعيد عن الميدان " 

لا يتم التبديل الا فى حاله واحــــــده هى ان يكون الشخص متطمن تماما مع الاوراق و عارف رقمها السرى " بدقة " و عارف او متسلط على الضحية الهدف و لديه وقت كافى حتى لا تتمزق الورقة اثناء فك الدبوس و تنهار 


آه - كويس انى افتكرت - 
لو الورقة اتبدلت و للمعلومية عند رص كراسات الاجابه على بعضها تمام - يلاحظ تغيير مكان الدبوس من ورقة الى اخرى  بطريقة غير متشابهه و غير متطابقه
فا لو موضوع تبديل - فا الكراسة البديلة سيختلف مكان الدبوس و بالتالى مكان اختراق الدبوس للورقة فى المكان الجديد و حا تبان بسهولة 



و يبقى اخيرا الاحتمال اللى كلنا موش عايزينة ولا عايزين نسمعه حتى لا ننقهر او نشعر اننا خدعنا !!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أغسطس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *اولا : شكرا على التوضيح و الشرح كذلك الاهتمام و المتابعة
> ثانيا : فى حالة ما اذا ثبت انه خطها و تقدم الوزير ( او من سيخلفة او من يمثل الوزارة )  بالاجراءات القانونية ضدها - فما هى العقوبة التى ستحل بها
> و تقبل فائق شكرى و تقديرى   *


 *[FONT=&quot]عقوبة البلاغ الكاذب حبس وغرامة أو إحداها ...آآآه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( على رأى الباز أفندى )[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
​ *[FONT=&quot]غالباً ( لو معندوش دم ) وقدم فيها بلاغ هتنتهى بغرامة ليست أكثر من 200 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مراعاة لسنها ومستقبلها وأنعدام القصد الجنائى من الأساس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ماتقصدش التشهير بأحد أو الأساءة له [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2015)

*طبعا اخى كليماندوس كلنا نتمنى صالح مريم وكلنا فى هذا التوبيك نحاول التفكير بصوت عالى لعلنا نصل للحقيقة 
بالنسبة لاحتمال ان تكون الدرجات اللى قدمتها الوزاره تمت بصله لمريم وبتطبيق قواعد علم الاحتمالات والمنطق الرياضى سنجد ان معامل الاحتمال سيصل الى صفر اى مانسميه بالاحتمال المستحيل

بالنسبه لحدوث تبديل للورق الداخلى فى كراسات مريم مع ورق شخص اخر لنيه خبيثه فى نفس محدثها امر ايضا واقع وفقا لاقوال مريم بتعرفها على خطها فى الغلاف مع عدم حدوث ذلك للاوراق الداخلية.
السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الان ليس هو من المستفيد انما 
من قام بهذه الفعله؟
كررها مع كم حاله اخرى؟
مامدى استفادته الماديه التتى تحصل عليها مقابل هذا العمل الخسيس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2015)

*كشف المسكوت عنه في قضية «صفر الثانوية»*

*الرجوع للصفحه الرئيسيه*
*




*​​*





نقلا عن الاهرام

حصلت "بوابة الأهرام" على تفاصيل "مثيرة" فيما يخص قصص الادعاء بتبديل أوراق الإجابة في الثانوية العامة، خاصة بعد القضية التي أثارت الرأي العامة مؤخرا، والتي كانت بطلتها الطالبة "مريم" ابنة محافظة المنيا، وقيل إنها حصلت على "صفر"، وقال المهندس إبراهيم محلب، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إنه يتابع قصتها بنفسه، ثم تلا ذلك خروج وزير التربية والتعليم، محب الرافعي، ليؤكد على أن أوراق إجابات الطالبة"مريم" لم تتبدل، وأنها بالفعل حصلت على "صفر".

لكن المفاجأة التي توصلت إليها "بوابة الأهرام" في هذه القضية، أنه كانت هناك "مريم" أخرى خلال العام الماضي، في نفس محافظة المنيا، وقالت آنذاك إن أوراق إجاباتها تبدلت، وأنها تستحق درجات أكثر من الموجودة في أوراق الإجابة المنسوبة إليها، لكن وبعد تحقيقات موسعة أجرتها الشئون القانونية بوزارة التربية والتعليم، انتهى الأمر أن "مريم 2014"، كانت تدّعي تبديل أوراق إجاباتها، وانتهى الأمر بحفظ الواقعة، ورضخت الطالبة لما انتهت إليه التحقيقات في هذا الشأن.

المثير في الأمر، بحسب المعلومات التي حصلت عليها "بوابة الأهرام" في هذه القضية، منذ عدة أيام، أن محافظة المنيا- وهي المحافظة التي تعيش فيها صاحبة صفر الثانوية- شهدت خلال العام الماضي 5 حالات ادعاء لطلاب قالوا إن أوراق إجاباتهم تبدلت، وانتهت التحقيقات أيضا إلى حفط القضية بعدما أثبتت الشئون القانونية أن الإجابات تخصهم، ولم يكن هناك أي تبديل للأوراق.

لم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد، بل إن العام الماضي شهد 38 حالة ادعاء بتبديل أوراق الإجابات، وتحتفظ "بوابة الأهرام" بجميع أسماء الطلاب الذين ادعوا ذلك، لكنها تتحفظ على نشرهم، لكن فقط ستنشر أسماء الإدارات التعليمية التابعين لها، والتي جاءت على النحو التالي:

إدارة سمطا، سنورس، العمرانية، الوراق، السيدة زينب، الوايلي، النزهة، شبين الكوم، البساتين، الباجور، تلا، قويسنا، المنتزة، إدكو، رشيد، دمنهور، العجمي، الجمالية، بني عبيد، غرب المنصورة، أبوحماد، العاشر منرمضان
	
، فاقوس، المنيا، مطاي، ملوي، قنا، طهطا، سوهاج، المراغة، ساقلتة، صدفة.

واكتسحت الطالبات عدد حالات الادعاء خلال العام الماضي، حيث بلغ عددهن 27، بينما كانت عدد حالات الادعاء بين الطلاب 11 فقط.

ومن بين ما توصلت إليه "بوابة الأهرام" في هذه القضية، أنه خلال العام الحالي، وبعد قصة مريم "صاحبة صفر الثانوية"، وقولها إن أوراق إجاباتها تبدلت، قام 25 طالبًا آخرين بترديد نفس العبارة، وتقدموا بشكاوى وتظلمات إلى وزارة التربية والتعليم، مطالبين بالبحث عن أوراق إجاباتهم الحقيقية، في تكرار لسيناريو العام الماضي، ليرتفع عدد الحالات في العامين (2014 و2015) إلى 64 طالبا قالوا إن أوراقهم تبدّلت.
*

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]حالات نفسية مسئول عنها أولياء الأمووور *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بكل جدارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الضغط العصبى والنفسى الذى يقع على الطلبة من قبل الأهالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لازمن ( طب – صيدلة  ) لازمن ( هندسة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد – رأييى الشخصى – أن مريم 2015 حالة نفسية مُقلِدة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2015)

*من نيافة الأنبا أغاثون أسقف مغاغة والعدوة*

*

*​*نقلا عن /إم سي إن/ 
قال نيافة الأنبا أغاثون، أسقف مغاغة والعدوة، إن "حق التظلم مكفول لطلاب وطالبات الثانوية العامة، على نتيجة الامتحانات، بمن فيهـم الطالبة مريم ملاك بولس، والقانون المصري يلزم الجهـات المختصة بوزارة التربية والتعليم بذلك، وإذا لزم الأمر يتحول التظلم للنيابة العامة والقضاء في حالة التأكد من الظلم"، مشددا على أن من ينتقد حق "الطالبة مريم" في التظلم هو شريك لمن ظلمها. 

وأضاف نيافته في بيان للمطرانية، امس: "نطلب من العدل الإلهي إنصاف (مريم)، وإظهار حقها، وقد رأينا وسمعنا في الأعوام الماضية، وهـذا العام، بأن هـناك تظلمات كثيرة جدا قُدِّمت من طلاب المدارس الحكومية والخاصة، للجهـات المختصة، وأنصف أصحابُهـا؛ لأنهـم كانوا أصحاب حقوق، والسؤال هـو لماذا ينتقد البعض تظلم الطالبة مريم ملاك بولس على نتيجتهـا، بالرغم من أن القانون أعطى حق التظلم على النتيجة لجميع الطلاب المصريين، وغير المصريين، الذين يدرسون بمدارسنا". 

وتابع: "في اعتقادي أن من ينتقد المظلوم في حق التظلم، هـو شريك للظالم الذي ظلم بعمد أو بغير عمد، أو ميَّز عن معرفة أو غير معرفة"، مسائلا "لماذا تسرع بعض المسؤولين وأعطوا آراء للإعلام، قبل أن تقول الجهـات المختصة رأيهـا وقرارهـا؟ وكان يجب على المسؤولين أن لا يعطوا رأيا إلا بعد آراء وقرارات الجهـات المختصة؛ لأن رأيهـم قد يؤثر على الفصل في حل المشكلة، وعلى حيادية الفصل بين السلطات". 

وأوضح الأنبا أغاثون أن "كل هـذا قد يعطي المظلوم والمجتمع إحساسا، ليس في محله، بأنه لا فائدة من اللجوء للجهـات المختصة في الفصل بين المواطن وموظفي الجهـات الحكومية، التي قد تكون ظلمته، وضيعت حقه ومستقبله". 

وقال ختاما: "نطلب من العدل الإلهـي إنصاف مريم، وإظهـار حقهـا؛ لأن مصر في حاجة شديدة لطلابهـا المتفوقين؛ لأن بهـم وبعلمهـم ترجع مصرلمكانتهـا، وتكون في صفوف الدول المتقدمة، ونتعشم في سماع أخبار سارة بشأن مشكلة الابنة مريم؛ لكي نفرح معهـا، وتفرح مصر بهـا، وتزداد ثقة المواطن في مؤسسات الدولة والمسؤولين".*​​


----------



## soul & life (7 أغسطس 2015)

حد قريبى  عمل تظلم ل3 مواد وطلع ناجح فى مادتين من التلاتة  عاوزة اقول انه ساعات كتير بيكون فى ضغط كبير على المصحيين والقائمين بعملية المراجعة والتصحيح واذا حصل بالفعل وتظلم عدد الطلاب دول ولا هو عيب او حرام دول بيدفعوا على المادة المراد اعادة تصحيحها150 جنيه  تقريبا  وبغض النظر عن الفلوس اللى بتدفع ده اصلا حقهم والقلم بيغلط والمصححين كمان بيغلطوا وبينسوا واصحاب النفوس الضعيفة كتير فمن حق اى طالب يتظلم ويطلب اعادة تصحيح ورقته و الخطأ محتمل يعنى ممكن يكون بالفعل الطالب على حق وتطلع درجاته مش مظبوطة او ورقته مغلوطة زى مريم ليه لا ؟! كل شىء وارد فى بلادنا الفساد للركب والاهمال والامبالاة كانت سمة العصر على مر سنين طويله ومازالت !!!

 فحرام نقول ان الطلاب دول بيتهيألهم وانهم بسبب ضغط الاهل بيحاولوا يقولوا كده والسلام دا مجهود سنة كاملة هدت حيل ووروح وتعالى دروس ومذاكرة   بصراحة ربنا يعيينهم ويعيين اهاليهم


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أغسطس 2015)

طبعا المقال ده بداية الطرمخة مش كده؟؟؟ 
يعني هنقول انها حالة نفسية ، معرفش يعني الصراحة يعني ايه  حالة نفسية ، احنا عندنا بردو ناس كتير في امتحانات كتير هنا بتطلب اعادة تصحيح رغم ان الامتحان أصلا بيبقا كمبيوتر وبيطلع ليها درجات ناقصة وبتاخدها ، ده حق اي حد انه يشكك في الدرجات ويطلب يشوفها ، مش بيقولو عليهم حالات نفسية خالص ، معرفش احنا بس اللي بنخترع مصطلحات ولا ليها اي لازمة علشان بس نبرر للنظام الفاسد 
المهم لو طلع فعلا انها مجاوبتش كويس ومش من حقها درجات عاليه ، الكلام ده انا ممكن أصدقه لو هي مثلا جابت 70٪ وهي بتقول انا كان مفروض اجيب 90٪ مثلا يعني ، لكن ازاي صفر؟ ازاي؟ وفي كل المواد ؟ ده اي طالب فاشل مفتحش كتاب هيعرف يقول اي كلمتين في اي مادة ، طيب تاخد صفر في ماده واحدة ولا اتنين لكن كلهم؟ ازاي؟؟ وبعدين اللي قريته ان الورقه اللي بيقولو بتاعتها الطالب كاتب الأسئلة زي ما هي ومش مجاوب ، وفي موضوع لتعبير مشخبط اي شخبطة ده حاجة منظمة بقا ومخططه مش طالب مش عارف يجاوب، أصل اللي انا اعرفه اللي يعمل كده في امتحان بيبقا يا اما  عنده حالة نفسية او هستيرية او حاجة منظمة ومقصودة ، يا اما يكشفو عليها ويشوفو هل فعلا بيجيلها حالات هيستيرية تحت الضغط العصبي ولا الموضوع فيه ان كبيرة؟؟ 
بجد كفاية حرام ، مش علشان نبرر للنظام نتهم الناس وخلاص ، الطلاب مش ناقصين قرف بجد ، وبعدين انا اللي شايفاه انها من أسرة بسيطة ، يعني مفتكرش لو ملهومش حق فعلا هيكونو قادرين انهم يعملو الضجة ديه كلها وهما مش وراهم ضهر في البلد الفاشلة ديه في كل المجالات


----------



## كليماندوس (7 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> حد قريبى  عمل تظلم ل3 مواد وطلع ناجح فى مادتين من التلاتة ...  واذا حصل بالفعل وتظلم عدد الطلاب دول ولا هو عيب او حرام ...  فمن حق اى طالب يتظلم ويطلب اعادة تصحيح ورقته


*و هل طلع لهم الوزير ساعتها و قال " اذا ثبت عدم صحة شكواهم ، سيتخذ ضدهم الاجراءات القانونية " - مثل حالتنا هذه  ؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عقوبة البلاغ الكاذب حبس وغرامة أو إحداها ...آآآه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( على رأى الباز أفندى )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:
> ​ *[FONT=&quot]غالباً ( لو معندوش دم ) وقدم فيها بلاغ هتنتهى بغرامة ليست أكثر من 200 جنيه*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مراعاة لسنها ومستقبلها وأنعدام القصد الجنائى من الأساس *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ماتقصدش التشهير بأحد أو الأساءة له [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*شكرا أ / عبود  على الاجابة  و التوضيح
- و هوا لو كان بيحس ولا عنده دم كان قال هذا الكلام من اصله ؟ - هذا بإعتباره الاب الاكبر لجميع الطلاب ؟

 المشكلة بعد ذلك فى مطالبة كل من رئيس الكنترول و كذلك عضوى الكنترول " الفردين او اكثر " فى " توجيه الإتهام " لبنتنا ليصبح لكل واحد عضه  
هل توقعى هذا فى محله " من الناحية القانونيه " ام انه لا يصح تكرار نفس الاتهام لنفس الضحيه من اشخاص تانيين لكن على اتصال بنفس الموضوع - كحالتنا هذه ؟

و تقبل منى فائق التقدير و الاحترام  *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> المشكلة بعد ذلك فى مطالبة كل من رئيس الكنترول و كذلك عضوى الكنترول " الفردين او اكثر " فى " توجيه الإتهام " لبنتنا ليصبح لكل واحد عضه
> هل توقعى هذا فى محله " من الناحية القانونيه " ام انه لا يصح تكرار نفس الاتهام لنفس الضحيه من اشخاص تانيين لكن على اتصال بنفس الموضوع - كحالتنا هذه ؟
> 
> و تقبل منى فائق التقدير و الاحترام  *


 *[FONT=&quot]مبدئياً وأصلاً لا يصح لأى شخص يطلع يفتى على النيابة قبل ماتنتهى من تحقيقها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فما بالك بقى براجل مسئول ووزير تعليم ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول الموضوع أمام النيابة ويسكت ولا يعلقش – بدل السقطة اللى وقع فيها دى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ محدش يقدر يوجه أى أتهام من دولى للبنت من الأساس
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها لم تتهم أحد بشخصه أو بأسمه ( أنعدام معرفة أسم الجانى أو ذكره )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لايعطيه الحق فى العودة على المُبلِغ ضده بالتعويض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن هنا الأتهام على المشاع لمسئولية مشتركة بين عدة أفراد أستوجبتها مهام الوظيفة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]*****
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: التظلم من درجات أحد المواد أو بعضها غير القصة الموجودة أمامنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## red333 (7 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حالات نفسية مسئول عنها أولياء الأمووور *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بكل جدارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الضغط العصبى والنفسى الذى يقع على الطلبة من قبل الأهالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لازمن ( طب – صيدلة  ) لازمن ( هندسة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد – رأييى الشخصى – أن مريم 2015 حالة نفسية مُقلِدة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*اهدا شويه يا عوبد

احنا فى مصر   يعنى العفانه والفساد هى الصفه المميزه لكل شىء

والثانويه العامه مجال زى باقى المجالات فى الدوله يعنى منقوع فى الفساد
ومش من النهارده ده  من سنين طويله

فى عام 1995 اسمع يا سيدى
شريف نجم ابن الفنان محمد نجم كان فى الثانويه العامه
شريف وصله  نموزج امتحان ماده  بالايجابه ليلة امتحان الماده 
طبعا كانت ماما شاريه له نماذج امتحان الثانويه العامه من مدرسين ليهم سكه فى المطابع وخلافه
بمبلغ 6 الاف جنيه للماده

ولان الواد شريف طلع  عيل اهبل
عمل ايه راح لف على كل اصحابه وبدا فى تصوير النموذج
وطبعا فى ظرف ساعات كان النموذج ملاالقاهره ووصل لايد مدرسين وقدموا بلاغات 
وكانت فضيحه تم الطرمخه عليها كالاعاده

انت مش فاكر الايام ال كان فيها ناس بتجيب مجاميع 110  فى الميه
طبعا المفروض الناس دى كان زمانهم من عباقرة المجتمع
بعد تتبع مسيرتهم  لقوهم افشل خلق الله وكتير منهم رسب فى سنوات الجامعه

المزبله ال اسمكها مصر يا عوبد كل شىء بيدور فيها لخدمة الطبقه ال ----

اما الغلبان ابن الغلبان  ال اهله بيوفروا من  لقمه ال بيكلوها  عشان ابنهم يتعلم
والواد  يتفلق مذاكره   يتاكل حقه عادى

ما شوفتش محافظ اسكندريه الامريكانى  لغى المدارس التجريبى العربى  وحولها كلها لغات
يعنى للمعاه بس

عمرها ما هتنضف يا عبود لان ال بيحكموها عايزنها كده
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

red333 قال:


> *
> وكانت فضيحه تم الطرمخه عليها كالاعاده
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أولا حمد لله على سلامتك وسعيد برؤيتك مرة أخرى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو ياريت بس حضرتك تشرح لى الحتة دى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف تم ( طرمخة ) حكم بثلاث سنوات صادرمن محكمة جنايات الأسكندرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على السيدة المذكورة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى أتطرمخ على حكم محكمة الجنايات ؟ أفهمها يعنى !!
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى كانت قضية رشوة عادية زيها زى أى قضايا رشوة حول العالم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سمعت عن رشاوى ( الفيفا ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين ماهو وجه أعتراضك أنه (ربما) تكون البنت غير صادقة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما أتمنى أنها تاخد حقها لو ليها حق[FONT=&quot] باطرح فكرة 
[FONT=&quot]الضغط النفسى والعصبى الذى يسببه أولياء الأمور لأبنائهم 

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقرتش عن البنت ( ندى ) اللى أدعت أنها ماتت وأختها قالت أيوة دفناها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطلعت نصابة أصلا  !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والبنت اللى أدعت ان البوليس خطفها وأصحابها لقيوها بتشترى بيض من البقال اللى تحت بيتها ؟؟[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]كل شئ وارد يا عمنا ...وياما شوفنا 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]روح أقرا ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طبعا اخى كليماندوس كلنا نتمنى صالح مريم وكلنا فى هذا التوبيك نحاول التفكير بصوت عالى لعلنا نصل للحقيقة
> *


*
لن نصل لاى حقيقة لاننا لا نملك تحت ايدينا جسم الجريمة " كراسة / كراسات " الاجابة للطالبة ، كما اننا لسنا خبراء فى التزوير و ايضا لسنا جهه بت و ابرام 
فكيف نصل لاى حقيقة ؟ و على اى اساس ؟


سمعان الاخميمى قال:




بالنسبة لاحتمال ان تكون الدرجات اللى قدمتها الوزاره تمت بصله لمريم وبتطبيق قواعد علم الاحتمالات  

أنقر للتوسيع...


علم الاحتمالات هذا لن ينتهى ، و لن نصل لاى نتيجة ترضى اى طرف


سمعان الاخميمى قال:




سنجد ان معامل الاحتمال سيصل الى صفر اى مانسميه بالاحتمال المستحيل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا عزيزى – الحكم المطلق بالاستحاله لحالتنتا هذه فى غير محله :
بنت عمتى – طالبة فاااااائقة طوال سنين دراستها – كانت بتخلص جميع المواد قبل نهايه الاجازة بشهرين او على اقصى تاخير شهر و نصف قبل بداية العام الدراسى الجديد
و كانت بالطبع بتحصل على الدرجات النهائية لجميع المواد لكل الشهور ،  و اذا حدث ان حصلت فى احد الامتحانات على 49 من 50 بتبقى ليلة سودا و بتحزن و تكتئب وتمتنع عن الطعام ثلاث الى اربعة ايام  – و كان زوج عمتى و الذى هو والدها – كان  كلما يذهب ليلا اليها ليشقر عليها يجدها مسطحة على الفراش شاخصة الى السقف ولا تنام – ليالى كثيرة
و حضرت بنفسى زميلاتها احضروها يومين متتالين مغما عليها من عدم الاكل
و عزم والدها عدة مرات و صرح بذلك ان يخرجها من التعليم لان البنت ( حا تضيع منه ) فا بلاها تعليم اللى حا يقضى عليها ..." على حد قولة "   لكن العائلة تصيح فيه و تعنفه بشده ...
و بالطبع حينما نمتحن و ناتى لاهلنا بدرجات ...   يهرونا نقورة بيها
وعند ظهور نتيجة الثانوية العامة - صدمت الكل ( كل العائلة ) بمجموع صاااااادم
و لم نصدق هذا و كانت العائلة " يمين و شمال " مصدومة و غير مصدقين لما نسمعه
و عادت الثانوية تحسين و جابت اقل من العام السابق بـ 1 % و شبطوها بالعاافية فى معهد فنى تجارى و اخذت السنه فى سنتين و بقينا نضرب كف على كف موش فاهمين دا يطلع ايه ؟

و ها هى الاستحالة قد حدثت و فى عيلتنا – فما الذى يمنع من تكرارها ؟

- - - -
و اسمحلى : اليست مريم بنت زى بقية البنات ؟ و فى مرحلة سنية خطرة ؟ اليس من المكن ان يكون احدا فى حياتها ؟ و جميعنا نعلم جياشة المشاعر للبنات فى هذه المرحلة العمرية
و انه يمكن ان تتخذ قرارا مصيريا ؟ و بنسمع عن حالات كثيرة ...
فا حين تسال عن صفر الثانوية الشهير – فبماذا ترد ؟
لماذا علم الاحتمالات لا ياتى لهذه الجهه ؟

لماذا لم نفكر فى انه ربما هناك ضغوط عليها للحصول على مجموع الى كلية محدده ؟
   و بالطبع طالما هناك ضغط فهناك على الجانب الاخر رفض و عند و غل
لماذا علم الاحتمالات لا ياتى لهذه الجهه ؟

لماذا لا نفكر ان (( ربما )) يكون وراء هذه الاحداث حاجات بنات ؟
ليه لا ؟
لماذا علم الاحتمالات لا ياتى لهذه الجهه ؟
لماذا علم الاحتمالات ياخذ اتجاها واحدا ( ون واى ) ويترك الجهات الاخرى ؟



سمعان الاخميمى قال:




بالنسبه لحدوث تبديل للورق الداخلى فى كراسات مريم مع ورق شخص اخر لنيه خبيثه فى نفس محدثها امر ايضا واقع وفقا لاقوال مريم بتعرفها على خطها فى الغلاف مع عدم حدوث ذلك للاوراق الداخلية.
السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الان ليس هو من المستفيد انما 
من قام بهذه الفعله؟
كررها مع كم حاله اخرى؟
مامدى استفادته الماديه التتى تحصل عليها مقابل هذا العمل الخسيس ؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا لم يثبت  انه حدث ... حتى تاريخه و حتى لا نظل نضرب اخماسا فى اسداسا لاحداث لم تحدث

استفساراتى من الاستاذ / عبود – ماذا يفهم منها ؟
و لماذا انا الوحيد فى هذا الاتجاه ؟ 

احب ان اضيف //
من مميزات المنتدى و من حسن و جودة اختيار الترويسة له – ان جميع المواضيع و كذلك الردود و المشاركات مثبته بالتاريخ و الساعه و الثانية

سبق و ان قام خبراء الخط باستكتاب الطالبه " مرتين " على مرحلتين – ما معنى هذا ؟
و ايضا سبق لى ان تصورت انه بدايه طرمخه او هكذا استنتجت ( آن ذاك )

لكن و بعد شوية تفكير بتركيز توصلت الى :
تم تشكيل لجنه من كفائآت و فيها ناس مشهود لهم بالكفاءة وتاريخ مميز بتحليل خطها و توصلوا الى نتيجه كذا ..
ثم تم تشكيل لجنه ثانيه بعد ان انتهت اللجنه الاولى من وضع تقريرها – و ايضا تم تكليف ناس مثاقل و فيهم " كفائات على اعلى مستوى "  و تم تحليل الخط بعدة طرق واستخدام احدث ما لديهم و توصلوا فرادا او مجمهم الى قرار كذا 
ثم تم عرض التقريرين على كبير او مسئول كشف التزوير  و عليه قدمه او سيقدمه الى النيابة 
 ( نظرا لكبر القضيه و اهتمام رموز الدوله بها و منهم رئيس مجلس الوزراء – وفق تصريحاته ) و هذا ليس بالشان الهيين ابدا ابدا !!!
( ليس لانه قال هذا حتى و لو تصور البعض انه مجرد كلام فى الهوا او على سبيل التهدئة – فلمجرد انه قال انه متابع الموضوع فهناك زلازل  "جمع  زلزال " و صواعق بتتم من جراء ما قاله )
ستقوم النيابة باسؤال جهة اعطائها التقرير " المعذرة لانى موش متاكد من اسمها بدقة " على اى اساس اقر بنية مطمئنه الوصول لهذا التقرير
و ساعتها (( و ها انا اسجل بالتاريخ و الساعه و الثانيه )) انه :
سيعلن على الملا انه تم تشكيل لجنه من فلان و فلان سيذكر  مؤهلاته و تاريخه و كشفة لحقائق التذوير فى قضايا هزت الراى العام فى الماضى  و توصلوا الى نتيجه كذا و بعدها تم تشكيل لجنه ثانية فيها " افضل الكفاءات و اكبر الخبرات "  و استخدموا احدث الوسائل الحديثة فى هذا العلم و توصلوا الى ((( نفس النتيجه ))) و عليه ارسل التقرير (( بنفس راضية و اطمئنان كامل ))
الموضوع كبير جدا جدا و اخذ مساحه موش هينه على الاطلاق  

لا يسعنى الا ان اقف وراء راى الاستاذ / عبـــــود



عبود عبده عبود قال:




كله هيبان ...لكن ثقوا أن اللى هيقوله الطب الشرعى هو الصح​ ​ ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YDpqtqeP6XQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2015)

*بالنسبة للأستكتاب مرتين دة عادى وبيحصل فى قضايا كتير*​ *يعنى لا تحمل أية دلالات أضافية فى قضية مريم *​


----------



## كليماندوس (9 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ محدش يقدر يوجه أى أتهام من دولى للبنت من الأساس
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها لم تتهم أحد بشخصه أو بأسمه ( أنعدام معرفة أسم الجانى أو ذكره )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لايعطيه الحق فى العودة على المُبلِغ ضده بالتعويض *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ [/CENTER]


*اعجبتنى فطنتكم لانها لمست بدقة - الوتر الذى اعنيه

شكرا استاذ / عبــــود​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2015)

*  الطالبة مريم ملاك تقول لوزير التربية والتعليم أنا لست فاشلة يا سيادة الوزير 



 بقلم : مريم ملاك                                     خاص صوت المسيحى الحر
 أنا مريم ملاك ذكري حاصلة علي 290 من 300 في الصف الثالث الإعدادي و  289.5 من 300 في الصف الأول الثانوي و 252.5 من 260 في الصف الثاني  الثانوي. حافظت علي مركزي الأول طوال سنوات دراستي ولك أن تستدل علي ذلك من  أساتذتي.
  سيدي الوزير تعبي ومجهودي لن أرضى لا أنا ولا إخوتي بضياعه مهما كانت التضحيات ومهما كلفنا ذلك.
 تعبي يساوي حياتي.
 هل أقبل بظلم وأنا أحصل علي صفر بالمئة بعد ما يقرب من 20 ساعة مذاكرة طوال العام ومن بدايته؟!.. مستحيل..
 إصراري علي موقفي وتمسكي به نابع من إنني مظلومة. هذا الورق المنسوب إلى لا يخصني،وهذا ليس خطي بالمرة.
 أسألك كيف تقول للإعلام أن هذا خطي؟!
 لماذا لم تتحري الدقة؟ لماذا لم تستمهل حتي تظهر نتيجة الطب الشرعي وخبير الخطوط ؟
 هل تخاف علي موظفيك من المسائلة القانونية؟ فلماذا لا تخاف الله، هؤلاء لن ينفعوك.
 سيدي الوزير ثق تماماً أن الله لن يرضى بظلمي وغداً ستظهر نتيجة الطب  الشرعي وسيظهر لك ولمصر وللعالم كله أنني ظلمت وأنكم لم تنصفوني بل سارعتم  لإظهار أن هذا الخط المنسوب إلي هو خطي وحفظ ماء وجهكم أمام الإعلام.
 أخيراً.. أقول أنني أثق بعدالة السماء وأن الله لن يضيع تعبي.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2015)

اصدرت مطرانية مغاغه  والعدوة بيانا ردا على انتقادة من قبل قناة " ten " بشأن البيان الذى  اصدرته المطرانية تعليقا على ازمة الطالبة مريم ملاك الحاصلة على صفر  الثانوية العامة حيث انتقد الاعلامى رامى رضوان تدخل المطرانية ووصف الامر  بالضغط على وزارة التربية والتعليم 

وقالت المطرانية " اتقد الاستاذ رامي رضوان ، أحد مذيعي قناة ( تن )  الفضائية بيان مطرانية مغاغة والعدوة ، الصادر بخصوص نتيجة الطالبة مريم  ملاك زكري بالثانوية العامة ، محاولًا بالزج بالبيان في اطار وسائل  للمحاولات للضغط على وزارة التربية والتعليم.

وان الرد على الإنتقاد ، استفسر المذيع بعد ذكر جزء من البيان قائلًا "هنا  اتسائل ، هل هي محاولة للضغط على وزارة التربية والتعليم؟" ، وهنا نتسائل  نحن أيضًا ، هل ذُكرت مادة ما بالدستور المصري تمنع المؤسسات الدينية أو  غير الدينية ، الجماعات أو الأفراد بالتعبير عن رأيهم المشروع، بالطرق  المشروعة؟ أليست حرية الرأي مكفولة للجميع؟ لماذا هناك محاولات للزج  بالآراء في إطار ما غير الإطار المرغوب فيه؟

نقلا عن اقباط متحدون


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2015)

*رسالة الدكتور مينا ملاك (شقيق مريم) للرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي..*
*سيدي الرئيس ما يدفعنا إلى الدفاع المُستميت عن حق الطالبة مريم هو الإيمان التام بأنها ظُلمت ظلمًا [COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]بينًا.*​​
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*سيدي الرئيس نحن لا نُطالب إلا بأن تأخذ مريم حقها وتحصد نتيجة تعب ومذاكرة واجتهاد عامًا كاملاً.*
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*هل يُعقل سيدي الرئيس أن طالبة حصلت علي المركز الأول طوال فترات تعليمها الابتدائي والاعدادي والثانوي، تُكلل كل هذه السنوات بصفر في الثانوية العامة؟!*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*هل يُعقل سيدي الرئيس بعد أن كان يُشار اليها بأنها الطالبة المتوقع لها أن تكون من أوائل الثانوية العامة لعام 2015 تحصل علي صفر في المئة، وتعيش الأن وهي لا تعرف نفسها حية أم ميتة.*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*سيدي الرئيس أنا أثق في عدالة السماء وعدالتكم، وأنكم لن ترتضو أن تُظلم بنت من بناتكم.*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*أُناشدك يا سيدي بسرعة التدخل في أسرع وقت، لأنني كطبيب أعرف أن الحالة الصحية لابنتك لا تسمح بالمزيد من الوقت والمماطلة.*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*سيدي الرئيس كنا نتمني أن يكون السيد وزير التربية والتعليم هو طرف الحياد الذي نحتكم إليه لكنه سارع إلى تكذيبنا وادعاء أن الخط المنسوب لمريم هو خطها، بل وصل به المطاف بأنه سوف يقاضينا!*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*سيدي الرئيس.. عهدك هو عهد العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية، هو عهد العدل والمساواه، فنرجوك سيدي بسرعة التحرك لإنقاذ مستقبل إنسانة لا تُطالب بأكثر من حقها في أن تحصد ثمار سنوات من التعب والكفاح.*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر ووافر الاحترام.*[/FONT][/COLOR]
[/FONT][/COLOR]​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2015)

بنت عمتك جابت مجموع صادم بالنسبه لتفوقها يعني مجموع ضعيف
بس في النهايه جابت رقم لكن في احد يجيب صفر؟ حتى لو مظغوط
حتى لو مشاعره جياشه ويحب حتى لو عنده ميت  في البيت 
المصيبه في الصفر.. مايدخل العقل.. سمعت الفديو تقول السنه الماضيه
جابت مجموع عالي وماعجبها وعادت السنه عشان تجيب مجموع اعلى
والسبب وفاة والدها وهي عندها حالة وفاة جابت 252 من 260 اشلون
الحين تجيب صفر بسبب حاله نفسيه ولا عاطفيه؟اذا كلام الوزاره والمسؤلين 
صحيح وكلامها صحيح في احتمال ان حد اشتغلها في السحر حد غيران مثلا .
.طبعا تقولون عني متخلفه بس على
الاقل عصرت مخي وجبتى احتمال ممكن يحصل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2015)

*صدقينى هيفاء مش محتاجه عصر مخ *
*دى عامله زى 1+1 مستحيل تساوى صفر*
*اى حد تجرد من اى عوامل هيحكم فورا فى الموضوع لصالح البنت*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2015)

*قال الدكتور باسم ملاك، شقيق الطالبة مريم، التي حصلت على “صفر بالمئة” بالثانوية العامة، إنه “تم نقل مريم إلى مستشفى المنيا الجامعي لسوء حالتها الصحية”، وتابع: “قمنا بإجراء عدت إشاعات وتحاليل لها؛ للاطمئنان على صحتها بوجه عام”.*
*وأضاف في تصريح خاص لـ/إم سي إن/، أن “حالتها الصحية سيئة للغاية؛ نتيجة الأحداث الأخيرة، وما تتعرض له من ضغوط نفسية وعصبية”.*
*وأشار إلى أن “آخر مرة تم استكتاب مريم في أبحاث التزيف والتزوير بأسيوط كان يوم الإثنين الماضي”، وقال: “توجه اليوم شقيقى مينا إلى النيابة بأسيوط؛ لمعرفة آخر تطورات القضية، وأسباب تأخر صدور التقرير حتى الآن”.*
*فيما أكَّدت الناشطة الحقوقية الدكتورة “إيفا شنودة”، إحدى مؤسسي “حركة تمرد”، في تصريحات خاصة للوكالة، أن “واقعة مريم لا يمكن أن يقتصر الاتهام فيها على كنترول أسيوط فقط، إنما المتهم الأول والأساسي (المَدرسة) التي أدت مريم بها اختباراتها؛ فلماذا لم تستدعِ سلطات التحقيق مراقب الدور، ورئيس اللجنة؛ للتحقيق معهم، خاصة أنهم أحد العناصر الأساسية التي تتحكم في كراسة إجابة الطالبة، منذ تركها مع نهاية الوقت، وحتى وصولها إلى الكنترول الرئيسي بأسيوط”.*
*وأشارت الناشطة القبطية، إلى أن “تدشين مظاهرة إليكترونية على الفيس بوك؛ للمطالبة بسرعة التدخل لحل مشكلة مريم ليس كافيا، إنما لابد من دعمها بشكل أكبر، خاصة وأن وسائل الإعلام الحكومية بدأت في شن حملة إعلامية شرسة ضد الطالبة؛ ما يؤكد أن ذلك تمهيد للرأي العام لقبول قرار صحة كراسات مريم؛ بهدف إغلاق القضية تماما، وحماية عدد من المسؤولين الكبار الذين يمكن أن يكونوا متورطين في الواقعة”.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إ*
> *فيما أكَّدت الناشطة الحقوقية الدكتورة “إيفا شنودة”، إحدى مؤسسي “حركة تمرد”، في تصريحات خاصة للوكالة، أن “واقعة مريم لا يمكن أن يقتصر الاتهام فيها على كنترول أسيوط فقط، إنما المتهم الأول والأساسي (المَدرسة) التي أدت مريم بها اختباراتها؛ فلماذا لم تستدعِ سلطات التحقيق مراقب الدور، ورئيس اللجنة؛ للتحقيق معهم، خاصة أنهم أحد العناصر الأساسية التي تتحكم في كراسة إجابة الطالبة، منذ تركها مع نهاية الوقت، وحتى وصولها إلى الكنترول الرئيسي بأسيوط”.*


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا أقولك لماذا يا ناشتة ياحكوكية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياست الداكتورة سلطات التحقيق بتتأكد الأول من صحة البلاغ ( خطها وألا مش خطها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين – بعد التأكد من صحة البلاغ  – يا حكوكية – تبتدى بقى سُلطات التحكيك تحكك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يجيبوا بقى مشرف الدور ..رئيس الكنترول ..شالله يجيبوا فراش المدرسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى ضرب جرس فسحة الأمتحان [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (12 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بس على الاقل عصرت مخي وجبتى احتمال ممكن يحصل


*جميع الاحتمالات قائمة و ممكن تحصل ، و لا يوجد استثناء​*


----------



## grges monir (12 أغسطس 2015)

انا بقى عندى احتمال افتكاسة
البت دى من كتر الضغط العصبى عليها جات تحل اول مادة لاقت نفسها مهزوزة وهى فى دماغها مش ينفع تحل وخلاص  راحت سايبة الورقة من غير اجابات 
كدة بقى حتى لو جابت  الدرجة النهائية فى كل المواد الباقية ملهاش لازمة
راحت مكملة نفس المنوال
الاحتمال دة على اساس الطب الشرعى يطلع يقول دة خطها  ويكون مصدر ثقة هذا الكلام


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا بقى عندى احتمال افتكاسة
> البت دى من كتر الضغط العصبى عليها جات تحل اول مادة لاقت نفسها مهزوزة وهى فى دماغها مش ينفع تحل وخلاص  راحت سايبة الورقة من غير اجابات
> كدة بقى حتى لو جابت  الدرجة النهائية فى كل المواد الباقية ملهاش لازمة
> راحت مكملة نفس المنوال
> الاحتمال دة على اساس الطب الشرعى يطلع يقول دة خطها  ويكون مصدر ثقة هذا الكلام



أنا اعرف واحدة بيقولو عملت كده ، بس مجابتش صفر ، هي كانت شاطرة جدا ، بس جات في الامتحان ومحلتش كويس ، كانت تبقا عارفه الإجابة ومش قادرة تحل كويس ، ده كان بسبب موت حد عزيز عليها 
لكن في النهاية بردو مجابتش  صفر ، لكنها جابت مجموع ،اعتقد كان 80٪ او حاجة كده ، يعني اقل من مستواها او المتوقع منها ، لكن بردو مش صفر


----------



## grges monir (12 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> أنا اعرف واحدة بيقولو عملت كده ، بس مجابتش صفر ، هي كانت شاطرة جدا ، بس جات في الامتحان ومحلتش كويس ، كانت تبقا عارفه الإجابة ومش قادرة تحل كويس ، ده كان بسبب موت حد عزيز عليها
> لكن في النهاية بردو مجابتش  صفر ، لكنها جابت مجموع ،اعتقد كان 80٪ او حاجة كده ، يعني اقل من مستواها او المتوقع منها ، لكن بردو مش صفر


اوك بس انا بقول ان الضغط العصبى الناتج ملهوش  عوامل غير التفوق وبس
ماهو  الصفر دة بق هو الافتكاسة ههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اوك بس انا بقول ان الضغط العصبى الناتج ملهوش  عوامل غير التفوق وبس
> ماهو  الصفر دة بق هو الافتكاسة ههههه



هههههه ما انا مش عارفه بصراحة ، لان دفاعها المستميت عن حقها ده ليه احتمالين يا اما هي في حالة denial انها محلتش وسابت الامتحانات فاضيه فلسه مصممة ومقتنعة انها ليها حق 
او انها ليها حق فعلا 
بس ورقه إجابتها مكتوب فيها الاسئله متعاده تاني بس من غير اجابات ، يعني اللي كلّف نفسه وكتب الاسئله تاني ده حد عنده حالة نفسية؟ ولا ده حد فاهم هو بيعمل اي والنتيجة هتكون ايه ومتخطط لإيه ؟ 
معرفش


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2015)

*قال مينا ذكرى سلامة، شقيق الطالبة مريم الحاصلة على «صفر» فى نتيجة الثانوية العامة للعام الحالى، إن شقيقته دخلت المستشفى، أمس، بعد تعرضها لانهيار عصبى نتيجة الأحداث الفترة الماضية، ومتابعتها لتصريحات بعض المسئولين بشأن قضيتها المعروضة على النيابة العامة حاليا.
وأضاف سلامة لـ«الشروق»، أن النيابة العامة لم تصدر تقريرها بشأن مريم، حتى ظهر أمس، وهو ما يجعل الأسرة كلها تعيش حالة من القلق، خاصة بعد تصريحات وزير التربية والتعليم محب الرافعى، بأنه سيقاضى مريم فى حال عدم ثبوت صحة ما قالته بشأن أوراق الإجابة الخاصة بها فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة.
ودعا شقيقها إلى تدخل رئيس الوزراء المهندس إبراهيم محلب لحل المشكلة والنظر فى قضية شقيقته، لاسيما وأنها ستواجه مشكلة مع مكاتب التنسيق إذا ثبت صدق ما قالته عن أوراق اجابتها، حيث إن جميع مكاتب التنسيق أغلقت أبوابها، إضافة إلى ما وصفه بتعنت وزير التربية والتعليم ضد شقيقته ومهاجمته لها فى أكثر من تصريحات متلفزة وصحفية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2015)

*16 محامي يتطوعون للدفاع عن مريم صاحبة الصفر في الثانوية العامة*
*1-حمدى الأسيوطى
2-نبيل محروس
3-أمير وليم عبد السيد[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]
4-ناجح صمؤئيل ساويرس
5-ناجى عياد تادرس ومحمد محمد على الشيت
6-هانى رمسيس
7-فايز فوزى سلامة
8-رامى صبرى
9-مجدى صابر
10-عاطف سعد رياض
11-باسم داوود
12-راندا رشاد توفيق
13-شرين غالى
14-ماجد بشاى عزيز
15-اميل نظير
16-باسم زاهر*​​
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*نقلاً عن الأستاذ مجدى خليل المحامى القبطي بأمريكا ورئيس منتدى الشرق الأوسط 
*
[/FONT][/COLOR]​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *16 محامي يتطوعون للدفاع عن مريم صاحبة الصفر في الثانوية العامة*​
> ​





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ​[/COLOR]


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*هى خدت إعدام وألا حاجة ؟؟
*:new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/COLOR]


----------



## grges monir (15 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *هى خدت إعدام وألا حاجة ؟؟
> *:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


دول محامين فاضين وعاوزين يشتهروا على قفا البت ههههه
هو اصلا الموضوع محتاج محامى
دة قرار طب شرعى خطها ولالا وخلصت
هو ينفع يطعن على قرار الطب الشرعى يا عوبد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> هو ينفع يطعن على قرار الطب الشرعى يا عوبد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ينفع بس مش أدام النيابة ...فنيتو لامويزيكا 
شئ شرحه يطول ...وبصراحة المنتدى هنا أيده ناشفة أوى
:new6::new6::new6:

منشوف الستاشر أستاذ هيعملوا أية 
آدينا ناطرين بنتسلى 
*​


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2015)

ينهارنن 16 محامي بيدافعوا ده حسني مبارك بذات نفسيته مش جاب العدد ده أصلاً
هي اخدت حكم بالسجن والا القضية قلبت قتل واحنا مش واخدين بالنا !!!!
​


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2015)

نقلا عن مصر فايف
 قصة الطالبة مريم الحاصلة على صفر في جميع المواد في الثانوية العامة،  أثارت ضجة وجدلاً كبيراً وشغلت الرأي العام، غموض لم يتم معرفتها وآراء  تعددت، وبعدما أن طالب أهل الطالبة من التربية والتعليم أن يتم استكتاب  مريم لمعرفة الفرق بين خط يدها والخط المكتوب في أوراق الإجابة، مع العلم  انه تم متابعة قضية الطالبة مريم من قبل وزير التعليم بذات بنفسه، وكان  الرد الأخير بعدما أن تم استكتابها بأن مريم لا تستحق علامة اكثر من الصفر،  لاستحالة سرقة أوراق الإجابة لأنها تحتوي على رقم سري لا يعرفه الطالب ولا  حتى المراقبين في لجنة المراقبة ولا حتى المصححين لأوراق الامتحانات.
 ولكن بعد هذه التحقيقات والآراء الكثيرة اتضح عب ما نشرته بوابة الأهرام  الإخبارية بأن مريم صاحبة الصفر في الثانوية العامة تم الخلط بينها وبين  مريم أخرى من نفس محافظة المنيا التي تقيم فيها مريم، وتم التوضيح بأنه  يوجد مريم أخرى بنفس الاسم، وحسب ما نشرت الصحيفة أن مريم الأخرى تم  استبدال أوراقها في العام الدراسي السابق، وبعدما أن تحرت النيابة من تلك  الواقعة تحفظت وزارة التربية والتعليم على أوراقها دون حصول الطالبة على  درجتها الحقيقة، ويقال بأنه توجد عدة حالات ادعت استبدال أوراق إجابتها في  محافظة المنيا.
 وحسبما نشرت الأهرام، إن ما توصلت إليه النيابة العامة هو حفظ أوراق  الطالبة مريم حتى لا يتم إثبات الادعاء كما حصل مع طالبة تحمل نفس الاسم في  العام الماضي، إلا انه في نهاية المطاف يفر المتسبب بفعلته ويحصل على  نتيجة لا يستحقها لطالب مجتهد تم سرقة أوراق إجاباته.
 إلا أن وزارة التربية والتعليم ما تزال تتمسك في ردها الأخير بأنه لا  يمكن سرقة أوراق الإجابات لإحتوائها على كود سري لا يمكن لاحد معرفته، وأن  مريم لا تستحق اي علامة إضافية اكثر من صفر%​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2015)

هل يا ترى ستبقى قصة مريم لغزا؟


----------



## كليماندوس (18 أغسطس 2015)

أمة قال:


> هل يا ترى ستبقى قصة مريم لغزا؟


*شقيق طالبة صفر الثانوية : علامات استفهام حول تأخر صدور تقرير الطب الشرعى لشقيقتى*​
*قال الدكتور مينا ملاك شقيق الطالبة مريم الحاصلة على صفر الثانوية العامة أن هناك علامات استفهام حول تأخر صدور تقرير الطب الشرعى وخبير الخطوط لشقيقتى حتى الان ، وهو أمر يثير الكثير من الشكوك حول محاولات التعتيم على جريمة وقعت فى حق شقيقتى .

واضاف مينا ان تحقيقات النيابة متوقفة حتى الان لعدم ورود تقرير الطب الشرعى لمعرفة وكشف الخط الوارد بكراسة الاجابات بالامتحانات وخط شقيقتى ، ورغم استكتاب شقيقتى لاكثر من اسبوعين الا ان التقرير مازال معتم عليه وهو ما يهدد مستقبل شقيقتى لاسيما ان مراحل التنسيق للكليات انتهت .

واكد مينا ان مريم ارسلت برسالة للرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى لطلب تدخله لحل ازمته فى ظل تعنت وزارة التربية والتعليم بعد التصريحات المتسرعة التى اصدرها وزير التربية والتعليم ضد مريم قبل صدور تقرير الطب الشرعى ، وناشد مريم روح الابوى فى الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى لاتخاذ موقف للتدخل من أجل حسم قضيتها 

أكدت "مريم ملاك" تمسكها بحقها إلى النفس الأخير، مُعتبرةً أن ضياع حقها معناه تحول مصر من وطن يحتضن أبنائه إلى وحش يفترسهم وينهش في لحمهم.

واكدت أن وقوع الخطأ وارد، والظلم أيضاً وارد، ولكن لكل ظلم حدود، والظلم الذي تعرضت له عن طريق الكنترول ثم من خلال تصريحات الوزير نفسه، لا يمكن أن يتكرر من خلال خبير الخطوط أو النيابة، لأن حدوث ذلك معناه أن مصر قد تحولت فعلياً لغابة لا وطن.


*


----------



## aymonded (18 أغسطس 2015)

*أنا مش عارف هايعملوا ايه مع البنت دية حتى لو جابوا حقها
لأن التنسيق هايعملوا فيه ايه، أخروها قوي ولسه الموضوعه مش باين له ملامح خالص
ده عقبال لما يظهروا حقها وبعدين يشوفوا تدخل كلية ايه تكون السنة خلص نصها
يعني هيضيعوا منها السنة دية، يعني الظلم مضاعف جداً في كل الأحوال
حتى لو عادت السنة برضو هايكون ضاع منها كتير
غير انها مش هاتقدر تذاكر تاني
مش عارف ليه البرود ده
*​


----------



## soul & life (18 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> *أنا مش عارف هايعملوا ايه مع البنت دية حتى لو جابوا حقها
> لأن التنسيق هايعملوا فيه ايه، أخروها قوي ولسه الموضوعه مش باين له ملامح خالص
> ده عقبال لما يظهروا حقها وبعدين يشوفوا تدخل كلية ايه تكون السنة خلص نصها
> يعني هيضيعوا منها السنة دية، يعني الظلم مضاعف جداً في كل الأحوال
> ...



سمعت حوار لوزير التربية والتعليم بيتكلم فيه عن الولاد والبنات اللى اتظلموا  فكان بيقول اذا مجامعيهم اترفعت فاماكنهم محفوظة  كل واحده على حسب التنسيق منزل وحسب مجموعه يعنى لو مجموعه اصبح مثلا 95% مكانه محفوظ فى الهندسة وهكذا

المشكلة بقا يا جماعة والكارثية كمان انه فى ولاد كتير بدأوا بالفعل دروس الثانوية العامة من اول الشهر تقريبا  المفاجأة بقا ان الوزير بذات نفسه قال ان ثلثين مناهج الثانوية اتغيرت وجارى طبعها فى المطابع  السناتر والدروس الخصوصية اللى شغاله نهب من الاهالى الحصة تتراوح ما بين ال 40 وال 60 جنيه  بياخدوا الفلوس دى على ايه وبيدرسوا ايه؟؟؟؟
 الاجمل كمان ان اغلب السناتر بتاخد مبلغ حجز مكان ومبلغ وقدره لمذكرات طول العام الدراسى وده مقدما  وبناء على كلام وزير التربية والتعليم جارى غلق جميع السناتر او المراكز التعليمية  اللى بيتسمى سنتر وبالفعل تم غلق 8 بمحافظة القاهرة  طيب السناتر دى لما تتقفل هيرجعوا فلوس الناس اللى اخدوها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كليماندوس (18 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> سمعت حوار لوزير التربية والتعليم بيتكلم فيه عن الولاد والبنات اللى اتظلموا  فكان بيقول اذا مجامعيهم اترفعت فاماكنهم محفوظة  كل واحده على حسب التنسيق منزل وحسب مجموعه يعنى لو مجموعه اصبح مثلا 95% مكانه محفوظ فى الهندسة وهكذا


و بعد دا تصريح من صاحب المعالى الاستاذ الدكتور الافندى - جعلنى اتاكد تماما ان الوزرا فى بلدنا شوية طرابـ *** و بزر كمان و مغيبين تماما و اللى بيملوا لهم الكلام فى ودانهم شوية منتفعين من اماكنهم على حساب الطربـ ** اللى محطوط على الكرسى 
ازاى اماكنهم محجوزة و الكليات اغلقت على الاعداد التى لديها ؟ 



soul & life قال:


> الوزير بذات نفسه قال ان ثلثين مناهج الثانوية اتغيرت وجارى طبعها فى المطابع


دليل " مكرر على ما ذكرته بالاعلى = اللى اتغير هو 20% فقط من المناهج و تم الطبع على كدا !!!!!
و نزل فى الاسواق بالكتب الخارجية قبلما يشرف فى بعض المدارس اللى جارى استكمال بقيتها حاليا 
الوزير دا عايش فيين ولا جاى منين و حا يتولاه المولى امتى ؟
مش حتى يعقل هوا بيقول ايه ؟ 



soul & life قال:


> وبناء على كلام وزير التربية والتعليم جارى غلق جميع السناتر او المراكز التعليمية  اللى بيتسمى سنتر وبالفعل تم غلق 8 بمحافظة القاهرة  طيب السناتر دى لما تتقفل هيرجعوا فلوس الناس اللى اخدوها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من وراء السناتر هنالك مصالح و اتباع و شغل جامد جدا من تحت الطرابيزات و مصالح رايحه و جاية و اتصور لو راجل بن راجل يعملها يا رب و حاتكون دى سبب طيرانه فى الهوا - 
اما بالنسبة للفلوس للسناتر فا ليه يرجعوها " طالما ورد اليهم التحديثات بالمناهج " و حتى لو مستقبلا جد جديد فا سيتم تعديل بعض الوريقات او الصفحات و استبدالها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أغسطس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> * هناك علامات استفهام حول تأخر صدور تقرير الطب الشرعى وخبير الخطوط لشقيقتى حتى الان ، وهو أمر يثير الكثير من الشكوك حول محاولات التعتيم على جريمة وقعت فى حق شقيقتى .
> *


*تقارير الطعن بالتزوير أو أتهام بالتزوير 
بتاخد حوالى ( شهر ) حسب الدور والأولويات وأزدحام القضايا
وفى بعض الدوائر تمتد لـ ( شهرين )
مش معاك 11 محامى لأختك ؟؟
محدش منهم شرح لك دى ؟
وألا هما عايزين أسمائهم تتكتب وخلاص ؟
وألا أحتمال قناة فضائية تلقطهم يرغوا ويلوكوا ؟!!!!! 


*

​


----------



## كليماندوس (18 أغسطس 2015)

كان بيساورنى اسئل حضرتكم - هل المده و حتى تاريخه - و بخبرتكم لهذا النوع من القضايا ، يعتيبر عادى ام ان هناك فى الامر إشى 
لكن بتوضيحكم " نورت المحكمة " ....

شكرا اســــــتاذ  / *عبـــــــــود* على التوضيح


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2015)

[FONT=&quot]نتقد الإعلامي جابر القرموطي، بطء وزير التعليم الدكتور محب الرافعي، في حسم أزمة الطالبة مريم ذكري، صاحبة نتيجة "الصفر" في الثانوية العامة، مشيرا إلى أن القضية لا تستحق سوى يوما واحدا للفصل فيها. وعرض القرموطي، خلال برنامجه "مانشيت" المذاع على شاشة قناة "أون تي في" الفضائية، اليوم، الاثنين، طالبت -باكية- فيه الرئيس السيسي أن يعتبرها أحد أبنائه ويحل مشكلتها. وانفعل القرموطي، على وزير التعليم، قائلا: "أنت بتبت في إية؟؟" لافتا إلى أن الطالبة ناشدت السيسي بصفته "أبا" لأنها بالتأكيد ناشدت الوزير بهذه الصفة و"نفض"، مشيرا إلى أن الطالبة كانت متفوقة خلال الفترة الماضية. وأضاف القرموطي، "انت مهما هتعمل من خطط هتفضل فاشل.. ليه؟؟ لأن إنت فاشل".

[FONT=&quot]شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من [/FONT]الأقباط متحدون[FONT=&quot] في الرابط التالي http://www.copts-united.com/Article.php?I=2359&A=219877[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [FONT=&quot]نتقد الإعلامي جابر القرموطي، بطء وزير التعليم الدكتور محب الرافعي، *في حسم أزمة الطالبة *مريم ذكري،


*يا عم القرموطى مال وزير التعليم ومال القضية ؟
هو أى فتى ؟ القضية أمام النيابة يتدخل أزاى يعنى ؟
هو كل واحد عنده كاميرا بيتنطط وخلاص ؟
وزير فاشل أوكييه ...مُغييب ماشى
لكن مالوش علاقة بالقضية يا إعلام فاشل أنت كمان
*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2015)

*استاذ عبوووووووووود هو يقصد فاشل لان اصدر حكم فى الموضوع قبل القضاء كمان اظهر محاوله لتخويف البنت للتراجع عن المطالبه بحقها ايضا بسبب تصريحاته الخايبه عن طريقتة الحلزونيه اللولبيه الميتافيزيقيه الخزعبليه فى نظام جديد للصف الثالث الثانوى
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *استاذ عبوووووووووود هو يقصد فاشل لان اصدر حكم فى الموضوع قبل القضاء كمان اظهر محاوله لتخويف البنت للتراجع عن المطالبه بحقها ايضا بسبب تصريحاته الخايبه عن طريقتة الحلزونيه اللولبيه الميتافيزيقيه الخزعبليه فى نظام جديد للصف الثالث الثانوى
> *


*ما أحنا متفقين أن الوزير تسرع وأنه مُغيب وأنا أنتقدته بالفعل هنا
لا يجوز أبداء رأيه فى قضية أمام النيابة العامة للتحقيق
لكن أعيب على القرموطى أيضاً هذا التعليق
*​


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [FONT=&quot]نتقد الإعلامي جابر القرموطي، *بطء وزير التعليم الدكتور محب الرافعي، في حسم أزمة الطالبة *مريم ذكري، صاحبة نتيجة "الصفر" في الثانوية العامة، مشيرا إلى* أن القضية لا تستحق سوى يوما واحدا للفصل فيها.*


*أولاً : ليس بيد الوزير حسم القضية لأنها - كما قلنا - أمام النيابة العامة
ثانياً : مين اللى قال للقرموطى أن القضية لا تستحق سوى يوم واحد ؟
القرموطى له حلقات أعجبتنى بالفعل
ولكن لا يمنع من أنتقاده ووصفه بالفشل هو الآخر
أذا خرج عن الأداء وأفتى وعامل فيها حقوقى 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2015)

لو فيه قضية حلها كان في يوم واحد؛ مش كان حد غلب وكلنا عملنا حفلة 
ولكن من المستحيل على وجه الإطلاق أي قضية ولو كانت صغيورة جداً تاخد يوم واحد
ده مستحيل، وده مش في مصر فقط ده على مستوى العالم كله
تخيل كده لو قضية اخدت يوم واحد فقط
ده حتى مش هايلحقوا يكحوا ولا يعطسوا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> لو فيه قضية حلها كان في يوم واحد؛ مش كان حد غلب وكلنا عملنا حفلة
> ولكن من المستحيل على وجه الإطلاق أي قضية ولو كانت صغيورة جداً تاخد يوم واحد
> 
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأننا بنتعامل من منطلق العاطفة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: ما هو وجه أستعجال النيابة للتحقيق فى قضية أتهام بتزوير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: علشان البنت - لو ليها حق - تلحق التنسيق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: ومال النيابة العامة ومال التنسيق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل التحقيق فى قضية تزوير أم فى قضية تنسيق ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س تانى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لماذا نُطالب رئيس الوزرا ورئيس الجمهورية بالتدخل فى تحقيق قانونى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لأن القضية على أهوائنا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: هل هذا يعنى أنه من حقهما التدخل فى عمل القضاء والنيابات ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لأءة ...بس يستعجلهم علشان مستقبل البنت  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: هل معنى الأستعجال أن يُصدِر ( أوامر عُليا ) أم ( توجيهات )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نترك لكم حرية الأجابة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأننا بنتعامل من منطلق العاطفة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]س *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]: ما هو وجه أستعجال النيابة للتحقيق فى قضية أتهام بتزوير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: علشان البنت - لو ليها حق - تلحق التنسيق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: ومال النيابة العامة ومال التنسيق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل التحقيق فى قضية تزوير أم فى قضية تنسيق ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س تانى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لماذا نُطالب رئيس الوزرا ورئيس الجمهورية بالتدخل فى تحقيق قانونى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لأن القضية على أهوائنا
> 
> ...



طب يا خويا يتجاوب على الأسئلة دية ازاي
من فوق والا من الشمال، من الأول والا من الآخر
أميجو والا اديداس
​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (19 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأننا بنتعامل من منطلق العاطفة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: ما هو وجه أستعجال النيابة للتحقيق فى قضية أتهام بتزوير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: علشان البنت - لو ليها حق - تلحق التنسيق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: ومال النيابة العامة ومال التنسيق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل التحقيق فى قضية تزوير أم فى قضية تنسيق ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س تانى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لماذا نُطالب رئيس الوزرا ورئيس الجمهورية بالتدخل فى تحقيق قانونى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لأن القضية على أهوائنا
> 
> ...



اشمعنا السؤال الاخير اللى سايبلنا فيه حرية الاجابة انت جاوبت على كله جاات على ده يعنى:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أغسطس 2015)

أخر التطورات في قضية [FONT=Tahoma !important]â€«#‏[COLOR=inherit !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]صفر_مريمâ€¬​https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/صفر_مريم?source=feed_text&story_id=1114885455206805https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/صفر_مريم?source=feed_text&story_id=1114885455206805[/FONT]​
استدعاء "مريم" للاستكتاب للمرة الثالثة اليوم السبت بمصلحة الشرعي بأسيوط، واستكمال الاستكتاب يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء المقبلين.
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]واستخراج أوراق إجابات "مريم" للصف الأول الثانوي والثاني الثانوي بأمر النيابة لمُضاهاتها بأوراق الإجابة المنسوبة لها عن العام الحالي وبنتيجة الاستكتاب.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]"مريم" تُكافح من أجل حقها، وتُحارب معركتها مع الفساد والتزوير بسلاح القانون، مُتزرعة بالصبر والإيمان بأن الحق حتمًا سينتصر.
[/FONT][/COLOR]​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2015)

متاااااابع النتيجة وربنا يدى كل واحد حقة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2015)

*التحفظ على أوراق الصفين الأول والثاني لطالبة صفر الثانوية العامة وإعادة استكتابها*

الأحد, 23 أغسطس, 2015, 12:30 مFacebookTwitterGoogle+Print






المنيا ـــ أمير الراوي:

شهدت التحقيقات القضائية التي تجريها النيابة العامة بأسيوط، حول بلاغ الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، التي عرفت إعلاميا بصاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة، تطورات مثيرة بعد أن قررت النيابة طلب أوراق امتحانات نهاية العام الخاصة بالصفين الأول والثاني الثانوي، والتحفظ عليها رفقة التحقيقات مع أوراق الصف الثالث الثانوي محل التحقيق.

وأحالت النيابة العامة الطالبة لإدارة التزييف والتدليس بهيئة الطب الشرعي، لاستكتابها للمرة الثالثة، بعد أن تم استكتابها أمام خبراء الخطوط مرتين من قبل.

وقال مينا ملاك ذكري، طبيب بشري وشقيق الطالبة، إنه تم استدعاء شقيقته الطالبة مريم، من قبل أحمد السروجي رئيس النيابة العامة، والذي طلب من مريم أن تخضع للاستكتاب بمعرفة خبير الخطوط للمرة الثالثة لصالح التحقيقات.

وكشف مينا ملاك أن النيابة عرضت على شقيقته أوراق امتحاناتها بالصفين الأول والثاني الثانوي، وأن خبير الخطوط قام بإملائها عبارات كاملة من إجاباتها لتكتبها بكلتا يديها.

وأضاف ملاك أن جهات التحقيق أخبرتهم أن شقيقته سيتم استكتابها هذه المرة على مدار ثلاثة أيام، هي أيام أمس السبت واليوم الأحد وغدا الاثنين. 

وتابع ملاك قائلا إنه رغم ما أصاب شقيقته من تداعيات مرضية بسبب الحزن وتكرار الانتقال لأسيوط للتحقيق، إلا أن الجدية التي تبديها جهات التحقيق النزيهة أعادت الأمل للأسرة، التي لم تفقد ثقتها في نزاهة القضاء ورجاله.

وأكد ملاك أن تكرار الإجراءات وإرفاق أوراق ثلاثة أعوام دراسية بالقضية، يدل على أن القضية أخذت منعطفا شديد الأهمية، لافتا إلى أنه لو كان خط شقيقته تطابق مع الأوراق الغريبة المنسوبة لها، على حد تعبيره، لما كانت جهات التحقيق اتخذت كل هذه الإجراءات والتدابير. 

وكانت أسرة الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، طالبة الثانوية العامة، المقيمة بقرية "صفط الشرقية" في مركز المنيا، أكدت أن تبديلاً متعمدًا لأوراق إجابات الطالبة تم لصالح طالبة أو طالب فاشل، ما تسبب في حصول الطالبة على صفر%، رغم تفوقها اللافت طوال مشوارها الدراسي.

وكان باسم ملاك ذكري، طبيب بشري والشقيق الأكبر للطالبة، تقدم ببلاغ رسمي لنيابة قسم ثانِ أسيوط، يتهم مجهولا بتبديل أوراق إجابات شقيقته، ويتضرر من عرض أوراق غريبة عليها أثناء فحص تظلمها من قبل كنترول أسيوط، وبناء على البلاغ أخضعت النيابة العامة القضية للتحقيق.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2015)

*طالبة صفر الثانوية تهدد باللجوء للمحكمة الدولية



 نقلا عن مصر العربية
 في تطور جديد بقضيه طالبه المنيا مريم ملاك ذكري الحاصله علي صفر في امتحانات الثانوية العامة قررت النيابة العامة اليوم دعوتها للاستكتاب مره اخري مع التحفظ علي كراسات الاجابه الخاصه بها للصفين الاول والثاني .
 وقالت الطالبه، انها خضعت للاستكتاب مره ثانيه بكلتا يديها لعرضها علي  خبراء الخطوط باداره التزييف والتدليس بمصلحه الطب الشرعي للتاكد من مطابقه  خطها بالخط الموجود دخل كراسات الاجابه من عدمه .
 واضافت في تصريحات لـ"مصر العربيه " انه تم الاستعانه باوراق الاجابه  الخاصه بالصفين الاول والثاني الثانوي ومقارنتهم بالخط المتواجد بكراسه  الاجابه لهذا العام.
 وطالبت "مريم" رئيس الجمهورية بالتدخل لحل ازمتها قائله ""يا  سيسي هاتلي حقي لانك مكان ابويا اللي مات ومترضاش بالظلم " مؤكده ان كراسات  الاجابه المنسوبه لها لم تخصها ، وان المتواجد بداخلها مختلف تماماً عن خط  يدها.
*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طالبة صفر الثانوية تهدد باللجوء للمحكمة الدولية
> *


*
انا موش موافق و معترض على الفكره دى

سبق و ان استفسرت من الاستاذ / عبـــود عن الوقت و المده للموضوع هذا و وضح سيادته بان مثل هذه القضايا تاخذ شهر او اكثر - و يوجد 16 محامى لطالبتنا فى الموضوع هذا - و ها النيابة تستكتبها للمرة الثالثة = اى ان النيابة بتتابع القضية و العمل يسير على قدم و ساق و بجدية 
فا لماذا اذن اللجوء " للتهديد " بالمحكمة الدولية قبلما يقول الطب الشرعى و النيابة كلمتهم ؟

الا يعد ذلك تسرعا " غير مبرر " ؟*


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

يعني هو اللجوء للمحكمة الدولية هايتعمل في يوم وليله، او حتى هايحل المشكلة في اسبوع واحد، مهو برضو هاتاخد وقت والله واعلم قد ايه !!! اصل الموضوع مش سلق بيض والا كلمتين ده لازم يتبحث بدقة وبالتفصيل علشان لما يصدر حكم مش يكون اي كلام والسلام أو يكون فيه ظلم لأي شخص.. فكل شيء له أصول ولازم ياخد وقته بتدقيق شديد... ربما الواحد عايز الأمور تمشي بسرعة لأنه بيتكلم من ناحية عاطفية وحسب مشاعره كأب، لكن المحكمة مش كده، مش بتمشي ورا المشاعر بل ورا الحقائق...
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 أغسطس 2015)

اليوم السابع
الرئيسيةأخبار عاجلة 40 طالبا حصلوا على صفر فى الثانوية العامة.. وزير التعليم: سننفذ حكم القضاء بقضية "صفر" مريم.. ونعتذر حال ثبوت حقها الثلاثاء، 25 أغسطس 2015 - 12:20 م الدكتور محب الرافعى وزير التربية والتعليم المنيا ــ حسن عبد الغفار قال الدكتور محب الرافعى وزير التربية والتعليم فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الوزارة تحترم القضاء وقراره فى قضية الطالبة مريم زكى الحاصلة على صفر فى الثانوية العامة. وأضاف الرافعى على هامش افتتاح الوزير مدرستين بقرية أبو عياد بمركز المنيا، أنه سينفذ قرار النيابة العامة، وسيتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد من تسبب فى ذلك، بالإضافة إلى تقديم اعتذار رسمى من الوزارة للطالبة، وسيحول كل المتسببين إلى النيابة فورا. وأوضح الرافعى أن هناك إجراءات قانونية فى حالة ثبوت أنه ليس لها حق فيما قامت به، مشيرا إلى أن الشئون القانونية كان لديها قراءة للورقة فى البداية ودعنا نترك الأمر للقضاء . وأشار وزير التربية والتعليم أن حالة مريم هى الحالة رقم 40 من بين الطلاب والطالبات الحاصلين على صفر فى الثانوية العامة، وأن من بينهم 33 طالبا تراجعوا عن شكاويهم واعترفوا بأن أوراقهم التى حصلت على صفر هى نفس أوراق إجاباتهم، فيما تبقى 7 حالات من بينهم مريم جارى التحقيق فيهم وفى حال ثبوت حق لها ستعتذر الوزارة رسميا لها وتنفذ قرار القضاء. وأضاف الرافعى:"وقفنا معها ونعلم أنها تمر بظروف صعبة ولن تتضرر بأى حال من الاحوال


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]محكمة دولية أية يا جدعان بس ؟؟
:new6::new6:
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هى المحاكم الدولية [FONT=&quot]هتفصل*​* فى الثانوية العامة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو تلاقى واحد من الستاشر اللى معها قالها تقول كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو الصحفى بيولع الدنيا وخلاص

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]من الثانوية للدولية 
[FONT=&quot]والمجموع قرب ع المية 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]:new6:[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:new6:*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]محكمة دولية أية يا جدعان بس ؟؟
> :new6::new6:
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هى المحاكم الدولية [FONT=&quot]هتفصل*​* فى الثانوية العامة ؟؟؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هو تلاقى واحد من الستاشر اللى معها قالها تقول كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو الصحفى بيولع الدنيا وخلاص
> 
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]من الثانوية للدولية
> [FONT=&quot]والمجموع قرب ع المية
> ...



يا سيدي خليك مع الفشار لغاية باب الدار، وماله محكمة دولية زي بعضو، وماله خليها ترفع يا صديقي... وتورينا هايتحكم فيها ازاي أو هايتحدد جلسة ازاي.. أنا من المشجعين انها ترفعها دولية، وإقليمية، ومحلية :spor22:​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (26 أغسطس 2015)

التهديد باللجوء الى المحكمة الدولية ورد فقط في عنوان الخبر ولا ذكر له في الخبر نفسه. يعني عنوان لجلب القراء.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أغسطس 2015)

بمناسبة سالفة مريم .. اخويا خلص الثانويه هذه السنه.. 
وكان يتوقع يجيب في الرياضيات a ستار.. ولما طلعت النتيجه جاب a
وطلب يعملو ريمارك  ناقص بس خمس درجات  عشان يجيب a ستار
فالهم صححو مره ثانيه يمكن تطلع لي درجه من هنا وهناك.. وصلحو
وماطلع له شي .. وقعد الولد ينافخ وعامل زعلان.. حكيت له قصة 
مريم واشلون ان في شخص ضاعت اوراقه ودرجاته وانت تنفخ علينا 
بسبب كام درجه عايز تتفشخر بها .
. مو مصدق اخونا اللي يشوف مصيبة غيره تصغر بمصايبه..
اللي يحط على لسانها تهدديها للدوله واحد مايبي لها خير
ان كان محامي ولا صحفي.. 
انصفوها يامصريين والله ماكانت تغيب من بالي كلما كنت اشوف
اخويا وهو متلخبط ومو نايم وقبل نتيجه قاعد على اعصابه افتكرها
اشلون قعدت تنتظر وبعدين انهدم حلم السنين


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 أغسطس 2015)

بشرة خير 
http://www.albawabhnews.com/1464924

المسكينة دي هاتتنصف ان شاء الله​


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

يااااه محكمة دولية حتة واحده ؟؟؟؟ هو الموضوع كبر اوى كده


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

أنا كل اللي غايظني في الموضوع في الخبر يا ياسر يا خويا الكلمتين دول:
 وقال الوزير إن العام الدراسى الجديد سيشهد ولأول مرة *إمكانية اختيار الطالب للمعلم* :spor2:، وذلك من خلال المحاضرات التى سيقوم فريق :t13: من المعلمين بإعطائها للطلاب :t32:​


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أنا كل اللي غايظني في الموضوع في الخبر يا ياسر يا خويا الكلمتين دول:
> وقال الوزير إن العام الدراسى الجديد سيشهد ولأول مرة *إمكانية اختيار الطالب للمعلم* :spor2:، وذلك من خلال المحاضرات التى سيقوم فريق :t13: من المعلمين بإعطائها للطلاب :t32:​



ولا تزعل ولا تغتااااظ ههههههههههههههههه ده الراجل ده بيحلم ولا شكله عايش فى دنيا تانية  انا اقولك الحكاية  اصلى شوفت اللقاء ده وهو بيشرح الحل السحرى اللى هيطور بيه التعليم فى مصر

هو هيعمل نظام مثلا النهاردة فلسفة لو المدرسة فيها 5 فصول ثانوية الخمسة لمده ساعة ونص هيدوا فلسفة وكل مدرس فى فصله والطالب يختار بقا يحضر مع فلان ولا علان  
راح المذيع قله طيب افرض التلاميذ كلهم اقبلوا على مدرس واحد او اثنين والباقى فضلوا ينشوا هههههههههههههه هنتصرف ازاى قله المدرسين دول بقا يرجعوا يدرسوا لاولى وثانية  ومش لازم يدرسوا لثالثة  واليوم الدراسى هيكون من 8 ونص صباحا حتى الثانية عشر ظهرا  ويتخللهم فترة رياضية مدتها نصف الساعة وباقى اليوم نظام المحاضرة الساعة ونص زى ما قولتلك كده
ايامنا هتبقا فُن الفُن بإذن الله


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

هههههههههعههعهه

طيب مممكن يتطبق على جميع المراحل الدراسيه 
هههههههه
اشمعنا ثانوى بس


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههعههعهه
> 
> طيب مممكن يتطبق على جميع المراحل الدراسيه
> هههههههه
> اشمعنا ثانوى بس



ماهو من ضمن الانتقادات الكتيرة للوزير ده انه حاصر كل مراحل التعليم فى الثانوية العامة تحسى انها عملتله هو عقدة هههههههههههههه تخيلى كذا لقاء له فى القنوات مبيتكلمش عن اى حاجة غير الثانوية العامية  حتى موعد الدراسة مجبش سيرته شكله هيقعد كل العيال فى البيوت ويشغل المدارس لثالثة ثانوى بس :t31:


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

ياريت يا نيفو 

بس المواعيد تقريبا بعد الاضحى 26 / 9 
او 3/ 10 
لسه مفيش نشره رسمى بس فى الحدود دى


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

اه ما انا سمعت المواعيد دى بس كده مش هيكون العام الدراسى بادىء متأخر ؟!!


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أغسطس 2015)

النيابة: أوراق إجابة "طالبة الصفر" مزورة.. و"الرافعي": "هنعتذر لها"



نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
وزير التعليم: لا صحة لمنع الحجاب بالمدارس.. وإغلاق 1250 مركزًا للدروس الخصوصية
تاكيدا لما انفردت به «البوابة» فى عددها الصادر الخميس الماضى، بتزوير نتيجة مريم ملاك طالبة الثانوية العامة المعروفة بـ«طالبة الصفر»، كشفت تحقيقات النيابة العامة ثبوت التلاعب بالمستندات المقدمة إليها من الكنترول، وإلزام التربية والتعليم بمحاسبة المتورطين فى التلاعب ومعاقبتهم إداريا وجنائيا.
من جانبه شدد الدكتور محب الرافعى، وزير التربية والتعليم، على احترام القضاء، مؤكدا، فى تصريح خاص، أنه سينفذ قرار النيابة العامة، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد من تسبب فى ذلك، بالإضافة إلى تقديم اعتذار رسمى من الوزارة إلى الطالبة.
وقال الرافعى إنه سيتم منح الطالبة درجات إضافية وفق ترتيبها التصاعدى فى نتائج الشهادتين الابتدائية والإعدادية من خلال لجنة من مستشارى الوزير وأحد أعضاء لجنة التعليم برئاسة الجمهورية، بعد الانتهاء من جميع التحقيقات.
وتابع: «مريم ليست الحالة الوحيدة، فهناك ظ¤ظ  حالة أخرى تقدمت بتظلمات، وتراجع منها ظ£ظ£ حالة، ونعلم مدى الظروف التى تمر بها الطالبة، وبأى حال من الأحوال فلن تُضار».
من ناحية أخرى قال «الرافعى»، خلال زيارته لمحافظة المنيا أمس: «إن الوزارة رصدت ظ،ظ©ظ£ مدرسة بالمنيا تقع فى أماكن خطرة، فى حين تم إغلاق ظ،ظ©ظ ظ  مدرسة على مستوى الجمهورية، لإجراء أعمال صيانة، وستدخل الخدمة مع بداية العام الدراسى الجديد»، مؤكدًا رصد ظ،ظ¢ظ¥ظ  مركزا للدروس الخصوصية بالمنيا وحدها، وسيتم إغلاقها، مشيرًا إلى وضع الوزارة بدائل للقضاء على مراكز الدروس الخصوصية بالمحافظة باعتبارها من أكبر مراكز الدروس الخصوصية على مستوى الجمهورية.
وقال الوزير إن العام الدراسى الجديد سيشهد ولأول مرة إمكانية اختيار الطالب للمعلم، وذلك من خلال المحاضرات التى سيقوم فريق من المعلمين بإعطائها للطلاب، كما أن ظ£ظ ظھ من امتحانات الثانوية العامة ستعتمد على مهارات التفكير، وهى أقل النسب العالمية، وستكون هذه النسبة البداية لنصل إلى النسب العالمية 60 فى الميه .


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

عموماً ده بقى عامل زي اللي جاي رايح واللي رايح جاي برضو
وكلها سمك لبن تمر هنداوي وعجبي
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ا
> نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
> 
> تاكيدا لما انفردت به «البوابة» فى عددها الصادر الخميس الماضى، *بتزوير **نتيجة مريم* ملاك طالبة الثانوية العامة المعروفة بـ«طالبة الصفر»، كشفت تحقيقات النيابة العامة ثبوت التلاعب بالمستندات المقدمة إليها من الكنترول،
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]معلهش ... دور الطب الشرعى هنا فقط يقتصر على ثبوت أو عدم ثبوت مضاهاة الخط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنه أبداً لا يحكم ( بتزوير ) مش أختصاصه 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة له ( بنتيجة مريم ) 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يحكم بتلاعب – وكلمة بألزام دى مش صحيحة نهائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النيابة تقوم بأستدعاء المسئولين وفتح تحقيق جديد على ضوء ما أسفر عنه قرار الطب الشرعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه ببساطة وزارة التربية والتعليم لا تملك أدانة ( جنائية ) تأديبية آه جنائية أزاى يعنى ؟؟!!
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( جنائية ) دى النيابة العامة وتتحول قضية للقضاء بأسماء وصحيفة أتهام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تطلب فيه أقصى عقوبة بناءاً على المادة رقم كذا بقانون كذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لذا أشك فى صحة الخبر أو على الأقل
 طريقة تحريره فيها حاجة غلط [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

هو صحيح الأوراق هاتتحول لفضيلة مُفتي الديار المصرية امتى يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!! اصل انا حاسس ان الموضوع هايتقلب لجناية بقدرة قادر كده من كتر كلام الإعلام فيه ومش بعيد يكتبوا الخبر ده أن اوراق المدعية اتحول لفضيلة مفتي الديار هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أنا كل اللي غايظني في الموضوع في الخبر يا ياسر يا خويا الكلمتين دول:
> وقال الوزير إن العام الدراسى الجديد سيشهد ولأول مرة *إمكانية اختيار الطالب للمعلم* :spor2:، وذلك من خلال المحاضرات التى سيقوم فريق :t13: من المعلمين بإعطائها للطلاب :t32:​


الله ... وماله ياخويا !! يختار ، ميختارش ليه هو صغنن
وعقبال ميختار العروسة بقي كمان ونفرح ... آه
المهم البشارة والتلميذة طلعت بريئة .. والعرسان شافوها 
.




​


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الله ... وماله ياخويا !! يختار ، ميختارش ليه هو صغنن
> وعقبال ميختار العروسة بقي كمان ونفرح ... آه
> المهم البشارة والتلميذة طلعت بريئة .. والعرسان شافوها
> .
> ...




آها انا كده فهمت أخيراً الوزير عمل كده ليه
هههههههههههههههه:t31:ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## philanthropist (26 أغسطس 2015)

الحمدلله انه اظهر الحق المفروض بقى الوزير يستقيل لانه فاشل و التعليم هيخرب على ايديه اكتر نفسى افهم يعنى ايه الطالب هو اللى يختار المعلم و ايه علاقة ده بنظام المحاضرات ما احنا بناخد محاضرات ف الكلية يعنى كنا بنختار الدكاترة يعنى ده ايه التخلف اللى احنا فيه ده و كمان مش عايز يوضح ملامح النظام الجديد ايه عاملها مفاجاة


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (26 أغسطس 2015)

من نصدق البوابة ام اليوم السابع ماهذه اللخبطة؟
http://m.youm7.com/story/2015/8/26/...-إجراءات-التحقيق-بقضية-ص/2321116#.Vd36ycmEbqA


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> من نصدق البوابة ام اليوم السابع ماهذه اللخبطة؟


*يا باشا ما أنا شرحت الخبر بتاع البوابة



*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2015)

أنا مش فاهمه؟ هي النيابة كدت اقرت ان ده مش ورقها؟ ولا لِسَّه التحقيقات شغالة ولا ايه؟ يعني الخبر ده كدب ولا بجد ؟ هو ليه الواحد مبيعرفش يعرف معلومة واحدة في البلد ديه؟ 
طيب ولو ثبت انه مش ورقها ، هيجيولها نتيجتها ازاي دلوقتي؟


----------



## كليماندوس (26 أغسطس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> نقلا عن البوابة نيوز
> 
> وزير التعليم:
> وقال الرافعى إنه سيتم منح الطالبة درجات إضافية وفق ترتيبها التصاعدى فى نتائج الشهادتين الابتدائية والإعدادية من خلال لجنة من مستشارى الوزير وأحد أعضاء لجنة التعليم برئاسة الجمهورية



*يعنى ايه ؟
اللى فهم حاجة من العبارة دى يفهمنى 
والا هوا يقصد :*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * طريقتة الحلزونيه اللولبيه الميتافيزيقيه الخزعبليه
> *


----------



## كليماندوس (26 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> أنا مش فاهمه؟ هي النيابة كدت اقرت ان ده مش ورقها؟ ولا لِسَّه التحقيقات شغالة ولا ايه؟ يعني الخبر ده كدب ولا بجد ؟ هو ليه الواحد مبيعرفش يعرف معلومة واحدة في البلد ديه؟
> طيب ولو ثبت انه مش ورقها ، هيجيولها نتيجتها ازاي دلوقتي؟


كدا وفق الخبر ان الخط ليس خطها
و على ذلك فهناك تهمه تزوير و النيابه تحقق فى التزوير مع باقى الاطراف للوصول الى الجانى و بالتالى الى ورقها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> أنا مش فاهمه؟دلوقتي؟


 *[FONT=&quot]أفهمك ...قرار النيابة مالوش قوة تنفيذية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ماينفعش تقول للوزارة أعمل كذا وكذا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لازم يطلع قرار من المحكمة – فى وضع مريم – يبقى قاضى الأمور المستعجلة ( المفرو يعنى )
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين النيابة يتفرع تحقيق تانى فى واقعة تزوير لو فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو يرجع الورق للنيابة الأدارية للتحقيق فى واقعة أهمال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الخبر المكتوب بتاع نيوز دة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أما أنه مش صحيح 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أو ناااقص كتيررررر[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أغسطس 2015)

بعد ما الواحد فرح وقال خلاص الحقيقه بانت
 رجعوا قالوا لسه يا حول الله يارب


----------



## كليماندوس (26 أغسطس 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> الحمدلله انه اظهر الحق المفروض بقى الوزير يستقيل لانه فاشل و التعليم هيخرب على ايديه اكتر نفسى افهم يعنى ايه الطالب هو اللى يختار المعلم و ايه علاقة ده بنظام المحاضرات ما احنا بناخد محاضرات ف الكلية يعنى كنا بنختار الدكاترة يعنى ده ايه التخلف اللى احنا فيه ده و كمان مش عايز يوضح ملامح النظام الجديد ايه عاملها مفاجاة


*الكلام دا ليس بجديد = فلقد سمعناه العام الماضى انه سيقرر و حا يتابع من مكتب البيه الزير
لكن على ارض الواقع ما فيش حاجا
لافيه طلبه حضروا والجدول زى ما هوا مع اعاده تسمية الحصه محاضرة مع ضم حصتين زمنيا على بعض حتى يفلحوا هرتله الو- زير  
و كل تهجيصة على الفضائيات هو كلام ارتوازى احداسى يشكل رؤيه هندسية معمقه و لها رساله هادفه مباشره و غير مباشرة للظهور الى العامه بشكل محترم واعى فاهم هوا بيعك ايه - على طريقه هما عارفين شغلهم كويس وادى العيش لخبازه - دا من الخارج 

اما من الداخل فا الكل يعلم انه مزنوق فى الكرسى و لازم يطلع يقول حاجه - فا حا يقول ايييه ؟
و جميع العاملين بالميدان عارفين انه (( فاصل شحن و من زمان ))*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2015)

طيب انا كده فهمت من الناحية القانونية ، طيب من ناحية النتيجة بقا ، المفروض الوزارة في الحالات ديه تعمل ايه؟ يعني نتيجتها هتبقا ايه في حالة انهم معرفوش يوصلو للورق؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب انا كده فهمت من الناحية القانونية ، طيب من ناحية النتيجة بقا ، المفروض الوزارة في الحالات ديه تعمل ايه؟ يعني نتيجتها هتبقا ايه في حالة انهم معرفوش يوصلو للورق؟


 *[FONT=&quot]هيتوقف على قاضى الأمور المستعجلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى حد من الأساتذة الستاشر اللى معاها بيقدم طلباته فى عريضة الدعوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزى ما يطلب هيمشى – ليها ترتيبات طبعا – ومن أول جلسة بياخد حكم وبيتنفذ بمسودته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو عنده سابقة تصرف أو حكم نقض بيضعه أمام القاضى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خدى بالك – الكلام دة كله – لو – كان الخط مش خط مريم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هيتوقف على قاضى الأمور المستعجلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى حد من الأساتذة الستاشر اللى معاها بيقدم طلباته فى عريضة الدعوى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وزى ما يطلب هيمشى – ليها ترتيبات طبعا – ومن أول جلسة بياخد حكم وبيتنفذ بمسودته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو عنده سابقة تصرف أو حكم نقض بيضعه أمام القاضى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خدى بالك – الكلام دة كله – لو – كان الخط مش خط مريم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



آه يعني كده علي حسب ما هيطلب المحاميين قدام القاضي؟ يعني مش محتاجة لسه انهم يدورو علي الورق ويلاقوه او لا والكلام ده؟ 
الواحد بجد حاسس ان هو اللي في الموقف مش مريم ، أعصابي تعبت[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> آه يعني كده علي حسب ما هيطلب المحاميين قدام القاضي؟ يعني مش محتاجة لسه انهم *يدورو علي الورق* ويلاقوه او لا والكلام ده؟
> الواحد بجد حاسس ان هو اللي في الموقف مش مريم ، أعصابي تعبت


*لأ ...هنا - ودة طبعا حسب اللى بيتنشر - النيابة بتفصل دة ورقها وألا مش ورقها وبس
أنتهى دورها مع مريم 
أية اللى موجود فى الورق اللى أمام النيابة محدش يعرف
لأنك زى ما أنتى شايفة كدة المواقع الأخبارية بتهبل 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...هنا - ودة طبعا حسب اللى بيتنشر - النيابة بتفصل دة ورقها وألا مش ورقها وبس
> أنتهى دورها مع مريم
> أية اللى موجود فى الورق اللى أمام النيابة محدش يعرف
> لأنك زى ما أنتى شايفة كدة المواقع الأخبارية بتهبل
> ...



أنا فهمت ان النيابة مش هتدور علي الورق أكيد ، بس هل الوزارة مثلا هي اللي هتقوم بالدور ده؟ يعني مثلا هتدور علي الورق والمزورين ولا اللي بدلو الورق علشان يدوها نتيجتها ولا هيتعاملو  مع نتيجتها بطريقة مختلفة؟ علشان لو علي الوضع ده انهم لِسَّه هيدورو في الوزارة يبقا قدامنا 10 سنين كمان لغاية ما البنت يجيلها درجاتها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2015)

*شاهد.. التعليم لطالبة الصفر لا نستطيع أن نلقى بالتهم جزافا* 

*  شاهد.. التعليم لطالبة الصفر لا نستطيع أن نلقى بالتهم جزافا





نقلا عن الدستور
 قال هاني كمال، المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، "إن قضية الطالبة  مريم ملاك، والمعروفة إعلاميًا بطالبة "صفر الثانوية" قيد التحقيق في  القضاء"، مضيفًا: "إذا وجد أي مخالفة من أي شخص في حق مريم لا يمكن لوزارة  التربية والتعليم التستر عليه، قائلاً: "لا نستطيع أن نلقي بالتهم جزافًا،  وعلينا الانتظار حتى تظهر نتائج تحقيقات النيابة العامة". 

وأضاف، خلال مدخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامية فاطمة النجدي في برنامج "صباح أون"،  المذاع على فضائية "أون تي في"، "إن الوزارة تحترم أحكام القضاء، وإذا وجد  حق لأي طالب سيتم أخذه في حالة ثبوت ذلك".

وأوضح كمال إلى أن تحقيقات النيابة العامة إذا أثبتت أن مريم ليس لديها حق،  سيتم إعلان ذلك للرأي العام، مشيرًا إلى أن الوزارة لا تريد أن تسبق  الأحداث، ولكن إذا كان لمريم حق ستأخذ الوزارة كافة إجراءاتها لتضيق الخناق  على مجموعة تصحيح أوراقها، للوصول إلى مرتكب الجريمة".

[YOUTUBE]swv_ku9JFnI[/YOUTUBE]  *


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أغسطس 2015)

هى التحقيقات بطول كده ليه 
دى المدارس خلاص على وشك تبدأ 
 يبقى هى هتعيد السنه ولا هتقضيها تحقيقات 
 ولا ايه بالظبط رحمتك يارب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2015)

*نور فرحات يطالب بإقالة وزير التعليم بعد ثبوت تزوير أوراق الطالبة مريم*

*FacebookTwitterGoogle Plus*

* 26 أغسطس , 2015 - 1:41 م*



*



*​*طالب محمد نور فرحات، أستاذ القانون وعضو مجلس أمناء حزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، بإقالة الدكتور محب الرافعي، وزير التربية والتعليم، بعد أن أعلنت النيابة ثبوت تزوير أوراق الطالبة مريم زكي، الحاصلة على صفر في الثانوية العامة.*

*وقال -عبر منشور له على "فيس بوك"-: "لا بديل عن تقديم وزير التربية والتعليم استقالته بعد ثبوت تزوير أوراق إجابة مريم؛ لأنه سبق له أن صرَّح في وسائل الإعلام أن مريم كاذبة".*

*وأضاف: "وما صرَّح به أمس من أنه سيحترم قرار النيابة ويعطي الطالبة درجات تصاعدية هو نوع من العبث والهزل.. الوزير ووزارته المهترئة ملتزمان بالكشف عن الأوراق الحقيقية للطالبة، وإعادة الحق إلى أصحابه وإلا فليقدموا جميعًا للمحاكمة".*

*وكان وزير التربية والتعليم قد صرح بأن الوزارة تحترم القضاء وقراره فى قضية الطالبة مريم زكي الحاصلة على صفر في الثانوية العامة، مؤكدًا أنه سينفذ قرار النيابة العامة، بالإضافة إلى تقديم اعتذار رسمي من الوزارة للطالبة.*

*فيما صرح في وقت سابق بأن الوزارة أثبتت أن ورق إجابات الطالبة هو ورقها بعد الفحص، وبعدما قاموا بإستكتابها، ولهذا تقدم ببلاغ للنيابة العامة للفصل في الأمر.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2015)

*شقيق طالبة الصفر%: النيابة والمسئولين لم يؤكدوا صحة تزوير ورقة الإجابة*

[FONT=font_reg]أمس PM 02:30
[FONT=font_reg][FONT=font_Bold]كتب : إسلام فهمي[/FONT]





*الطالبه مريم الحاصله علي صفر% مع شقيقها الدكتور مينا*​[/FONT]


facebook0

twitter4

google+



*قال الدكتور مينا ملاك، شقيق الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكي، ابنة محافظة المنيا، والحاصلة على صفر% بنتيجة الثانوية العامة، إن شقيقته تم استكتابها للمرة الخامسة أمس، بمقر أبحاث التزوير والتزييف، ومازالوا في انتظار النتيجة النهائية، التي ستعلن عنها من خلال النيابة العامة بأسيوط لاحقًا.
وأضاف شقيق الطالبة، لـ"الوطن"، أن هناك أخبارًا تداولت اليوم، على عدد من المواقع الإخبارية تؤكد أن الخط الموجود بكراسات الإجابة هو ليس خط شقيقتي، وأن وزير التربية والتعليم سيقدم اعتذارًا رسميًا، ولكننا بعد أن تواصلنا مع النيابة العامة والمسؤولين في أسيوط لم يؤكدوا لنا صحة هذا الكلام.
وأوضح مينا، أن النتائج النهائية للاستكتاب الأخير، من المقرر أن تظهر خلال 10 أيام كحد أقصى، وأن شقيقته تعيش في حالة نفسية سيئة، لطول فترة الانتظار للإعلان عن الحقيقة، وأنها تحلم بالفرح مثل زملائها الذين ظهرت نتائجهم والتحقوا بالكليات.
كانت النيابة العامة بمحافظة أسيوط، استدعت الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري 18 سنة، والحاصلة على صفر% بالثانوية العامة، لإعادة استكتابها للمرة الخامسة بإدارة الطب الشرعي في أسيوط.
وكان الدكتور محب الرافعي وزير التربية والتعليم، علق على هامش زيارته للمنيا أمس؛ لافتتاح مدرستين للتعليم الأساسي، على مشكلة الطالبة مريم، قائلًا: "نحترم القضاء وعندما تصدر النيابة العامة القرار سوف يتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية، وستتقدم الوزارة باعتذار رسمي للطالبة في حالة ثبوت أنها صاحبة حق، سوف يتم تحويل المتسببين للنيابة ولكن في حاله ثبوت أن كلامها مخالف للحقيقة فسيتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضدها".
وأضاف الرافعي، أن مريم، ليست الحالة الوحيدة التي تقدمت بتظلم، بل أنها من بين 40 حالة منها 33 حالة تراجعت عن تظلمها، وتابع: "نقدر الظروف التي تمر بها الطالبة ولن تضار بأي حال من الأحوال".
*[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GiFwHNhXscM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> e+*شقيق طالبة الصفر%: النيابة والمسئولين لم يؤكدوا صحة تزوير ورقة الإجابة*
> *
> وأضاف شقيق الطالبة، لـ"الوطن"،
> ولكننا بعد أن تواصلنا مع النيابة العامة والمسؤولين في أسيوط لم يؤكدوا لنا صحة هذا الكلام.
> *


*طبعاً
ما هو من صياغة الخبر كان واضح - موقع أخبارى بيعمل فرقعة ( بجهل )
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

*الطب الشرعي أوراق إجابات طالبة صفر الثانوية العامة بخط يدها



  كشف تقرير مصلحة الطب الشرعي في شأن قضية الطالبة  مريم ملاك، الحاصلة على (صفر) في امتحانات شهادة الثانوية العامة لهذا  العام، أن الخطوط الواردة بأوراق إجابات الامتحانات الخاصة بها، تتطابق  تماما مع خط يد الطالبة المذكورة، ومن ثم فلا صحة لما تردد حول استبدال  أوراق إجاباتها بأوراق أخرى.

وقال الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد المتحدث الرسمي لمصلحة الطب الشرعي – في  تصريح له – إن التقرير النهائي المتضمن نتيجة فحص أوراق إجابات الطالبة  المذكورة في امتحانات الثانوية العامة بأعوامها الثلاثة، وعملية استكتابها  ومضاهاة الخطوط بمعرفة خبراء الخطوط بالطب الشرعي، تم تسليمه إلى النيابة  العامة ظهر "السبت".

وأوضح الدكتور عبد الحميد، أن الطالبة المذكورة تم استكتابها 3 مرات بمعرفة  خبراء الخطوط بمصلحة الطب الشرعي، بناء على طلب من النيابة العامة.

وتم طلب أوراق الإجابات الخاصة بها في امتحانات الصف الأول الثانوي والصف  الثاني الثانوي في 13 أغسطس الجاري، وأن تلك الأوراق وردت إلى مصلحة الطب  الشرعي في 22 أغسطس، حيث تم فحص كافة تلك الأوراق بمعرفة خبراء الخطوط  بالمصلحة.

وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي باسم الطب الشرعي، أنه تم مضاهاة خط يد الطالبة من  واقع عملية الاستكتاب الرسمية التي أجريت، والخطوط الواردة بأوراق إجاباتها  في امتحانات الصفين الدراسيين الأول والثاني الثانوي والتي تسلمتها مصلحة  الطب الشرعي، مع أوراق إجاباتها في امتحانات الصف الثالث الثانوي لهذا  العام، حيث تأكد تماما للطب الشرعي تطابق تلك الخطوط جميعا، وأنها تعود  للطالبة المذكورة.




 نقلا عن صدى البلد
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

*معك قلوبنا يامريم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]khSkL4YpCV8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Krz0jYEKwQA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2015)

قريت الخبر علي الفيس 
اتصدمت 
الله يكون بعونك يا مريم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سين سؤال لحضراتكم :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أفترضنا أن البنت صح 100% ؟!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل إذا قال الطب الشرعى مش خطها ...هنقول يحيا العدل ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وإذا قال أنه خطها ...هنقول طرمخة وأتفاق وتهجير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كله هيبان ...لكن ثقوا أن اللى هيقوله الطب الشرعى هو الصح [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حالات نفسية مسئول عنها أولياء الأمووور *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بكل جدارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الضغط العصبى والنفسى الذى يقع على الطلبة من قبل الأهالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لازمن ( طب – صيدلة  ) لازمن ( هندسة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد – رأييى الشخصى – أن مريم 2015 حالة نفسية مُقلِدة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]مش قلنا كله هيبان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مريم ) طلعت كداااااابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تزعلوش ...يا ما شفنا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وابقوا صدقونا مرة واحدة لأجل النبى 
[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

*قال  محمد سعد، رئيس عام امتحانات الثانوية العامة، رئيس الإدارة المركزية  للتعليم الثانوي والخاص، إن تقريرالطب الشرعي أكد أن خط الطالبة مريم ملاك،  الشهيرة بـ«طالبة الصفر» في الثانوية العامة، هو نفس الخط الموجود في  كراسات إجابة الطالبة التي ادعت أنه تم تبديل كراسات إجاباتها.

وأضاف «سعد» أن الوزارة تنتظر وصول التقرير بشكل رسمي من مصلحة الطب  الشرعي، غدا الأحد، مؤكدا أن التقرير جاء ليؤكد أن ثقة الوزارة في العاملين  بكنترول أسيوط كانت في محلها، وأن الوزارة تقدم الشكر لجميع العاملين  بكنترول أسيوط الذين تحملوا ضغطا نفسيا كبيرا في هذه القضية وظلوا ملتزمين  بضبط النفس.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

*هاجم مينا ملاك شقيق  "مريم الشهيرة بـ"طالبة صفر الثانوية العامة"، هيئة الطب الشرعى، محملا  إياها ما قد تتعرض له شيقته بعد إعلانها ما ورد فى تقرير شقيقته  بأن أوراق  الاجابات بالامتحانات مطابقة  لخطها وان النتيجة سليمة 100%.

وقال "مينا" فى مداخلة هاتفية مع فضائية " النهار"، اليوم السبت : ان من  مصلحة وزارة التربية والتعليم من مصلحتها التكتم وعلى قضية مريم، لانها  تفتح فساد التربية والتعليم واللى خد اوراق مريم حد كبير"، مشيرا إلى أن  التقرير المبدئى لخبير الخطوط قال إنه بنسبة 90 فى المئة هناك تغير فى  اوراق مرين.

وأشار إلى أنه ما يحدث لشقيقته "حرام وظلم"، مشددا على انه لن يسكت وسوف  يكمل مراحل التقاضى  لان وزراة التربية والتعليم من اول يوم قالت انها خطها  دون الرجوع للخبراء، قائلا:"انا اطالب الرئيس السيسى ..بنتك بتموت وانا  بحملك الرئيس المسئولية عن حياة مريم وما يحدث قمة الظلم".

وقال الدكتور هانى كمال المتحدث باسم وزارة التعليم فى مداخلة فى نفس  البرنامج، :"سمعنا كما سمعت ان هناك تقرير خرج من النيابة وان الوزارة لم  تتلقى اي تقرير من النيابة، مشيرا إلى ان الطب الشرعى هو ما صرح وهم مسؤلون  عنه، موضحا إنه اذا جاء تقرير الطب الشرعى بانه خط مريم فأن الوزراة ستعلن  فى بيان رسمى بما ورد له من قررا وسوف تعامل كأى طالب وسوف تعيد  الامتحانات كاى طالب راسب.

وكان قد قال الدكتور هشام عبدالحميد المتحدث باسم الطب الشرعي، أن النيابة  أرسلت ورقة إجابة الطالبة مريم ملاك -صاحبة أشهر صفر فى الثانوية العامة-،  للتأكد من مطابقة خط الطالبة بما كتبته في ورقة الإجابة.

وأضاف "عبدالحميد" في تصريحات خاصة لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم" مساء السبت، أنه  تم استكتاب مريم مرتين، موضحًا أن أبحاث التزييف والتزوير، طلبت ورقة  إجابة الطالبة في أولى وثانية ثانوي، وتأكدت اللجنة الثلاثية المشكلة لبحث  الورقة، أن الخط الموجود بالورقة هو خط مريم وبالتالي تصبح نتيجتها سليمة  100%.
 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zpxs7lJWJLE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

*
الحاصلة على «صفر» الثانوية العامة تفقد النطق عقب تقرير الطب الشرعي





صيبت الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكرى، بقرية صفط الخمار  بمركز المنيا، المعروفة إعلاميًا بالحاصلة على «صفر» في الثانوية العامة،  بفقدان النطق، وتدهور حالتها النفسية.

وتم نقلها إلى مستشفى المنيا العام، وذلك عقب إعلان خبر تقرير الطب الشرعى  الذي جاء عكس أقوالها في التحقيقات أمام النيابة العامة، وأثبت مطابقة خطها  للخط المكتوب بورقة الإجابة.
نقلا عن فيتو*​


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2015)

كنت متوقع دة
العكس هيفتح بلاوى


----------



## Maran+atha (29 أغسطس 2015)

*من الكتاب المقدس من سفر *عاموس 5: 13
*لذلك يصمت العاقل في ذلك الزمان لانه زمان رديء*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 أغسطس 2015)

http://m.elwatannews.com/news/details/795079


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2015)

كان عندي شويه أمل في البلد لما الطب الشرعي كان بيستدعوها كذا مرة قولت يمكن مرة حاجة واحدة تحصل صح في البلد ديه والمظلوم ياخد حقه ، لكن كالعادة تكتمو علي الموضوع علشان مش هيقدرو يعاقبو الجاني لان الجاني أكيد عمل كده لصالح حد كبير في البلد اللي هي مش بلد أصلا ، كان عندي أمل ان إدارة واحدة في البلد يبقا فيها شويه ضمير وحبه دم ، لكن مفيش فايده ، يموت الزمار 
واللي بيقول كدابه ، ده القضاء والنيابة والتحقيقات وكل الإدارات هي اللي كدابه وستين كدابه ومرتشيه وبلا ادني احساس او ضمير ، بقا فيه واحدة كدابه تروح ترفع قضيتها لأعلي المستويات الا اذا كانت عارفه انها ليها حق ؟ 
هو من أمته القضاء ولا النيابة ولا البلد كلها أصلا أنصفت مظلوم ؟ ده احنا اللي ياما شوفنا وسمعنا وعشنا كميه ظلم وقهر ، بس اللي أيده في الميه هو اللي يرمي البنت المسكينه اللي فقدت النطق واحتمال تفقد حياتها كلها بالباطل ويقول عليها كدابه كل ده انصافا للقضاء والتحقيقات المرتشين الكدابين وستين كدابين
البلد ديه عمرها ما هتتعدل طول ما مفيش فيها ضمير وطول ما فيها ناس بتدافع عن ده


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

*لو جبتولى الف عقل فوق عقلى مستحيل اصدق ان واحده متفوقه طول عمرها تاخد صفر
*


----------



## Maran+atha (29 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> كان عندي شويه أمل في البلد لما الطب الشرعي كان بيستدعوها كذا مرة قولت يمكن مرة حاجة واحدة تحصل صح في البلد ديه والمظلوم ياخد حقه ، لكن كالعادة تكتمو علي الموضوع علشان مش هيقدرو يعاقبو الجاني لان الجاني أكيد عمل كده لصالح حد كبير في البلد اللي هي مش بلد أصلا ، كان عندي أمل ان إدارة واحدة في البلد يبقا فيها شويه ضمير وحبه دم ، لكن مفيش فايده ، يموت الزمار
> واللي بيقول كدابه ، ده القضاء والنيابة والتحقيقات وكل الإدارات هي اللي كدابه وستين كدابه ومرتشيه وبلا ادني احساس او ضمير ، بقا فيه واحدة كدابه تروح ترفع قضيتها لأعلي المستويات الا اذا كانت عارفه انها ليها حق ؟
> هو من أمته القضاء ولا النيابة ولا البلد كلها أصلا أنصفت مظلوم ؟ ده احنا اللي ياما شوفنا وسمعنا وعشنا كميه ظلم وقهر ، بس اللي أيده في الميه هو اللي يرمي البنت المسكينه اللي فقدت النطق واحتمال تفقد حياتها كلها بالباطل ويقول عليها كدابه كل ده انصافا للقضاء والتحقيقات المرتشين الكدابين وستين كدابين
> البلد ديه عمرها ما هتتعدل طول ما مفيش فيها ضمير وطول ما فيها ناس بتدافع عن ده


 شكرا للمشاركة

بالعكس كان واضح جدا من اول تكرار الكتابة كان واضح ان الكوسة اشتغلت 
اى ان الطب الشرعي كان يضع لنفسه الوقت لكى يطبخ التقرير 
حضرتك الطب الشرعى فى احداث مسبيروا طبخ ايضا التقرير
الكذب يحتاج للوقت حتى يخرج بالطريقة التى لا تكتشف
وفى حالة مريم لو كان الطب الشرعى صادق لكان من اول كتابة لمريم كان اخرج التقرير فورا 

الذى يقول الحق لا يحتاج  الى وقت لان الحق واضح 
اما الذى يقول الكذب يحتاج للوقت حتى يكون غامض

ربنا يباركك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]s7rWiw1gz0Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> كنت متوقع دة
> العكس هيفتح بلاوى


بلاوي !!!
دا هايشكك في نظام التصحيح علي مستوي
مصر كلها ... 

فساد مؤسسات الدولة لا يوصف وهما عايزينها كده .. (هما مين ؟ الله اعلم انا مقلتش حاجة)
وبعدين يقاضو البنت المسكينة دي وتاخد حكم

يعني موت وخراب ديار

عظيمة يا مصر ​


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> بلاوي !!!
> دا هايشكك في نظام التصحيح علي مستوي
> مصر كلها ...
> 
> ...


تشكيك بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
دة هخايخلى اللى لية لازمة ومش لية يتنطط عليهم ويقولى حقى مهدور 
بجانب لو حصل الاثبات
هيتشد فيها مين القصة دى ؟؟؟؟ وس هيجيب ص وهلما جرا بجانب طبعا وضع وشكل الوزير والوزار نفسها
مستحيل كان يطلع القرار فى صالحها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

*«الطب الشرعي» 13 خبيرًا فحصوا أوراق طالبة «صفر الثانوية»





قال الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد، المتحدث باسم الطب  الشرعى، إن أوراق الطالبة مريم ملاك، المعروفة بـ«طالبة الصفر» في الثانوية  العامة، تم عرضها على 13 خبيرا اجتمعوا اليوم وقاموا بمقارنة الخطوط،  واتفقوا جميعا على أن الخط هو خط الطالبة «مريم».

وأكد «عبد الحميد»، في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج «العاشرة مساء» تقديم  الإعلامي وائل الإبراشى، المذاع على فضائية «دريم»، من حق الطالبة اللجوأ  لأى طرق قضائية للحصول عليه، مشيرا إلى أن عمل الطب الشرعى، يعتمد على  الحقائق.

ونفى تعرض الطب الشرعى لأى ضغوط من أحد لتزوير التقرير، كما يردد البعض، لصالح أحد أو لحماية شخص بعينه.
نقلا عن فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2015)

*ناشدت الطالبة مريم ملاك، المعروفة إعلاميا بطالبة «صفر الثانوية»، وزير التربية والتعليم بمساندتها فى الحصول على حقها.

وقالت فى مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج «العاشرة مساء» تقديم الإعلامى وائل  الإبراشى، المذاع على فضائية «دريم»: « لن أترك حقى حتى لو تطلب الأمر  إحضار خبراء من الخارج لفحص أوراق الإجابة وتحديد مطابقة خطى بها».

واستندت إلى تصريحات تليفزيونية لوزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور محب  الرافعى، والتى سبق وذكر فيها أن اللجنة القانونية التى شكلتها الوزارة  أكدت أن الخط ليس خطها.

*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> تشكيك بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دة هخايخلى اللى لية لازمة ومش لية يتنطط عليهم ويقولى حقى مهدور
> بجانب لو حصل الاثبات
> هيتشد فيها مين القصة دى ؟؟؟؟ وس هيجيب ص وهلما جرا بجانب طبعا وضع وشكل الوزير والوزار نفسها
> مستحيل كان يطلع القرار فى صالحها


المحامي بتاع البنت دي لو شاطر يطلب خبراء محايدين من خارج الطب الشرعي لان الدولة خصم له في هذه القضية ولها بعد سياسي 

بس كده البنت اتدمرت فعلا .. الا اذا خلوها تعيد واكرموها في الدرجات بعد كده عشان تسكت

اما لو كان قلبهم اسود .. تبقي البت ضاعت​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هاجم مينا ملاك شقيق  "مريم
> وقال "مينا" فى مداخلة هاتفية مع فضائية " النهار"، واللى خد اوراق مريم حد كبير"، *


 *[FONT=&quot]حد كبير *​*[FONT=&quot]؟! ..عندنا تلات *​*XL**[FONT=&quot] وأربع [/FONT]**XXL *​ *[FONT=&quot]ينفعوك دول يا أذكى أخواتك [FONT=&quot]؟ أنت وهى 

[/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الحد الكيير دهون مستنى ورق أختك ؟ وياعالم هتجيب مجموع وألا لأءة ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحد الكبير [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دة يا [FONT=&quot]نبيه [/FONT]يرفع سماعة التليفون : نجحوا الواد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاضر يا حد يا كبير – وأعطوه مجموع لذيذ كدة - حاضر يا حد يا كبير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبعدين يا دكتور ...النيابة فيها فساد ؟ أيون فيها فساد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مش للتافهين أمثال قضية أختك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عايز فساد كان تحقيق اختك دة قعد له أربع شهور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين شهر على مايبعتوا لك ...وشهرين كمان على ما يستكتبوها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين يترد تقرير الطب الشرعى للأعادة ...وتكوين لجنة ثلاثية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ثانوية عامة 2016 يمتحنوا ولسة ماتفصلش فى قضية أختك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الطب الشرعى فيه فساد ؟ أيووووون فيه فساد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس برضه مش للتافهة دى ...دة يغير له حرز تاجر مخدرات يعكش منه مليونين والا تلاتة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يغير حتة سلاح متحرزة فى قضية لحد كبير بحق وحقيقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
القضاء فيه فساد ؟ أيووووون فيه فساد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس برضه مش بالتفاهة اللى أنت بتتكلم بيها دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاضى المرتشى يبقى عينه على قضية أرض تمنها نص مليار يحكم لصاحبها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد كبير [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بحق وحقيقى عليه شيك محترم بدون رصيد يعطيه شهر حبس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الأستئناف ينزل لأسبوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مش تقولى بت فى ثانوية عامة مصابة بمرض نفسى هتتجند كل أجهزة الدولة ضدها ..!!![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> المحامي بتاع البنت دي لو شاطر يطلب خبراء محايدين من خارج الطب الشرعي لان الدولة خصم له في هذه القضية *ولها بعد سياسي *
> ​


:new6::new6::new6:
*حلوة ...عجبتنى أوى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2015)

الاستاذ عبود طول النهار بيتكلم في التخصصات ومحدش يتكلم في اللي ميعرفش فيه، بس اللي مكنتش اعرفه انك بتشتغل طبيب نفسي  ،وعرفت كده ان البنت مريضة نفسيا ، وده احتمال علي فكرة ، يبقا تتعرض بقا علي طبيب او لجنه  ونشوف الحكايه ديه علشان التهمه ديه اللي الوزارة أكيد هتلزقها في البنت زي ما انت عملت تتنفي عنها ونشوف أصل الموضوع ايه؟ 
أصل انت مسمعتش عن امتحانات الثانوية العامه اللي بتتسرق وكل ماده عليها سعر؟ ، يعني الحد الكبير ده معرفش يرفع سماعه التليفون ويقول نجحو ابني من غير ما نسرب امتحانات؟ الحد الكبير مش ضروري يكون مسئول في الدوله ممكن يكون حد معاه فلوس ودفع للي في الكنترول ،واللي خلي نتيجة التحقيق تطلع ضد مريم مش الرشوه في الطب الشرعي إنما الضغط عليهم علشان الوزاره متفتضحش بجلاجل بان فيها هذا ألكم من الفساد وكمان ده هيخلي كل الناس تشكك في نتايجها وهيخلي منظر الوزير وحش ، كل ده لازم يتفادوه بأنهم يكملو ظلم علي البنت الغلبانه 
وحياتك زي ما انت بتقول إننا أذكي اخواتنا ، وتقولوا استنو متتكلموش في اللي ملكوش فيه ومتتسرعوش نستني نتيجة التحقيق ، انت كمان متتهمش البنت الغلبانه بالمرض النفسي الا لما يكون عندك دليل يا أستاذ يا محامي يابتاع القانون والادلة ، اخر حاجة البنت الغلبانه ديه عايزه تقرأها او تسمعها ان حد متعرفهوش بعد كل اللي حصلها ده قاعد ورا شاشات الكمبيوتر مستريح وتقريبا اولاده متعلمين  في مدارس لغات ولا غالية ويمكن أصلا ما اخدوش ثانوية عامه من الأساس انه يتهمها بتهمه المرض النفسي عيب ، عيب اوي


----------



## أَمَة (30 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> المحامي بتاع البنت دي لو شاطر يطلب خبراء محايدين من خارج الطب الشرعي لان الدولة خصم له في هذه القضية ولها بعد سياسي
> 
> بس كده البنت اتدمرت فعلا .. الا اذا خلوها تعيد واكرموها في الدرجات بعد كده عشان تسكت
> 
> اما لو كان قلبهم اسود .. تبقي البت ضاعت​



أحلى كلام حيادي ومنطقي وبدون لت وعج.​

:018A1D~146:    :018A1D~146:    :018A1D~146:​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2015)

توضيح لكلامي لان واضح انه مكانش واضح بالنسبالك وانت فهمته غلط ، والتوضيح ده انا مش بعمله علشان كلامك ده ولا لأَنِّي اتأثرت بيه ، نهائي ، ولكن لأَنِّي مش بحب كلامي يتفهم غلط وخصوصا لو بشكل سيّء
لما قولت ان اولادك يمكن ما اخدوش ثانوية عامه واضح انك فهمتني اني اقصد انهم مش ناجحين مثلا او حاجة زي كده وده فعلا مكانش قصدي ، انا كان قصدي انهم أخدو الشهادات الموازية زي مثلا الدبلومة الامريكية او البريطانية وده مش هيقلل منهم بردو ، بس جايز مش هيخليهم يحسو بتجربة الثانوية العامه العاديه علي الرغم اني اعرف بردو ان الشهادات ديه بردو مش سهله ،  انا عارفه انهم في مدارس كبيرة وانا اعرف ان المدارس الكبيرة ديه بتقدم النوع ده من الشهادات ، لكن مكانش قصد كلامي انهم فاشلين ، انا عرفت انهم في مدارس كبيرة من غير ما تقول اسم مدارس ولا يغمي عليا ولا انا محتاجة اعرف ولا يهمني اعرف ولا هيغمي عليا  ، لكن انت اللي قولت في موضوع قبل كده مش فاكرة هو ايه  مدرسه ابنك عامله ازاي او الناس اللي فيها عامله ازاي حاجة زي كده مش فاكرة بالظبط
ده توضيح بسيط بعمله علشان نفسي اولا علشان مش بحب اتفهم غلط ولا حد يفهم اني بتهم حد بحاجة او بالفشل وانا أصلا معرفهوش 
اما باقي كلامك فأنا مش هرد عليه ولا يهمني اني أرد عليه ، لا الردود هنا ولا المواضيع ولا المنتدي يعنيني في اي شيء بس اللي يهمني أني متفهمش غلط وخصوصا ان انا فعلا مكانش قصدي علي اولادك اي شيء سيّء ولا ديه طريقة تفكيري ، ممكن تكون الصياغة كانت غلط خلتك تفهمها كده بس انت أكيد عندك حق في انك متحبش حد يجيب سيرة اولادك ، أكيد كلنا كده لو عندنا اولاد ، بس المهم انك تفهم اني فعلا مقصدش اي معني سيّء عليهم ممكن يكون وصلك بالغلط

سلام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2015)

يا جماعة الخير 
عايزين وزير بوازارة الكاملة تتحاكم 
وتظهر مصر عالميا انها فاشلة في التعليم 
وان سيادة الوزير اللي نجح ابناء القضاة ليكونوا قضاة وابناءىالمسئولين 
وابناء ردال المال والاعمال 
دة شعبيتة كبيرة تيجي ملايين 
لكن مريم ملاك مين ساندها 
اخوها ووالدتها وكم واحد غلبان 
مش مسنود 
هو اللي كنت متوقعة انا قولت الغلبانة دي ضاعت 
واتمني انها ما تفشلش 
ومرت بتجربة قاسية 
لكن نصلي ان تقوم من التجربة 
معك اللة يا مريم 
والحكاية مش عايزة خناق بين الاعذاء لان النتيجة معرفة من البداية 
طالب هيغلب وزير !!!!!!!!!!!!!
مستحيل طبعا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

*اللى بيقول مريم مريضه نفسيا بامارة ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
باماراة حضورها الذهنى والعقلى امام شاشات التلفزيون
بامارة تفوقها طول السنين
بامارة الصفر بالرغم من انها كانت بعد الامتحان بتراجع مع اساتذتها الاجابات وكانوا يباركولها على حصولها على النهائيه بسبب حلها النموذجى
بلاش تجنى على البنت..حرام عليكم مش ناقص الايظلمها كمان الشعب المطحون.
*


----------



## aymonded (30 أغسطس 2015)

هو ليه بناخد الموضوع بمحمل شخصي !!!!!!
يا ريت مش نخلي أي حاجة تطلع بره الإطار اللي هي فيه
كل واحد بيقول رأيه الشخصي بناء على ما قرأه في الإعلام
والله وأعلم الحقيقة فين لأن التحريات ولا الموضوع تحت أيدينا خالص
ومعظم ما في الإعلام فيه مبالغات تتوه أعظم الناس 
فمش ممكن يكون حُكمنا صح 100% 
لأن لا توجد حقائق كاملة بين أيدينا
​


----------



## Maran+atha (30 أغسطس 2015)

أتمنى نشر ورق امتحانات مريم على الانترنت مع ورق مكاتبها فى موقع معتمد لكى يكون الموضوع واضح للجميع
أيضا توضيح رأي كل من مريم والطب الشرعي بالأدلة والبراهين


----------



## soul & life (30 أغسطس 2015)

ونحن صغار، فتحوا لنا مدارسَهم على وسعها، وفتحوا لنا قلوبهم على وسعها. علّمتنا راهباتُهم الأخلاقَ والقيم. وفاض علينا معلّموهم من علمهم ومعارفهم. أفهمونا أن مصر وطنٌ لكل المصريين، وأن الأرضَ وطنٌ لكل البشر، وأن الإنسانية ناموسُ الأرض.

وأن المحبة قانونُ الحياة. لا فرق بين إنسان وإنسان إلا بقدر أخلاقه وعلمه ومساعدته للآخر. تربينا فى مدارس مسيحية، فلم نشعر بالتمييز بيننا وبين زملائنا المسيحيين. مدرستى المسيحية التى نشأتُ بها فى طفولتى، كانت تضم بين أسوارها مسجداً صغيراً أنيقاً ونظيفاً. نُصلّى فيه متى شئنا.

ونتناول من رفوف مكتبته ما شئنا من مصاحفَ وكتبٍ إسلاميةٍ تناسبُ أعمارَنا الصغيرة، مثلما كانت تضمُّ بين أسوارها كنيسة أنيقة. يدخلها زملاؤنا المسيحيون للصلاة متى شاءوا. وندخل حديقتها لنطارد الفراشات الملونة، ونقطف من أشجارها أوراق التوت الخضراء، لكى نُطعم دود القزّ الذى كنا نربيه فى أبريل. نسمع ترانيمهم الطيبة يمجدون فيها إله الكون الواحد.

الذى يعبده ستة مليارات إنسان يعمّرون هذا الكوكب، كلٌّ عبر منظومته التى اختارها، أو بالأحرى التى ورثها عن أبويه. تعلمنا معاً، مسلمين ومسيحيين، أن ندعو اللهَ أن ينثر المحبة والسلام بين الناس، لأن من يحبُّ اللهَ، لا يكره مخلوقات الله.

صغاراً كُنّا. أنبتتنا أرضٌ طيبة وترعرعنا فى بيئة صحية، فنشأنا صالحين؛ قلوبنا بريئة من البغض والحقد والحسد والعنصرية والتضاغن. كانت مصرُ آنذاك ما زالت نقية من سموم العنصرية التى هبّت علينا رياحُها من فضاءات غريبة لا تُشبهنا، فظننا أن النقاء والمحبة هى طبائعُ الأمور وقانون الأشياء. علّقنا معاً زينة رمضان فى شوارعنا.

وحملنا معاً الفوانيس الملونة لتضىء شموعُها ليالى القاهرة التى كانت تزغرد بالفرح. ما عرفنا أيَّنا مسلمٌ وأيَّنا مسيحىّ. فنحن إنسانٌ ونحن مصريون. علّقنا معاً زينات أشجار الكريسماس وتبادلنا هدايا العام الجديد، ونسينا أن نسأل: أيّنا مسلمٌ وأينّا مسيحى، فنحن إنسانٌ، ونحن مصريون.

وكبرنا معاً، وتزاملنا فى الجامعات ثم فى العمل. ونحن صغار، ما كنّا نحسب أن لحظةً مُرّة ستأتى على مصر لتخلعَ وجهها الذكىّ الطيب وتستبدل به وجهاً جهولاً عنصرياً. حاشاها مصر أن تبدّل وجهها! إنما وضعوا على وجهها، رغماً عنها، ذلك القناع البغيض الذى لا تحبُّ أن تعتمره.

صغاراً أبرياءَ كنّا. ما كنا نتخيل، فى أسوأ أحلامنا، أن يوماً قريباً سيحلُّ على مصر، ليغلق المسلمون فيه أبواب المدارس فى وجه المسيحيين الذين فتحوا لنا أبواب مدارسهم وأدخلونا قلوبَهم، وعلّمتنا راهباتُهم ومعلّموهم المعارفَ والأخلاق وحب الوطن!

هذا ناظر مدرسة فى سوهاج قالها بالفم الصريح يقطّر بُغضاً: «مفيش مسيحى هيدخل المدرسة طول ما أنا مسئول عنها!» وبالفعل، منع ثمانية عشر تلميذاً من الالتحاق بمدرسته رغم استيفائهم كافة الشروط المطلوبة.

بصفتى مواطنة مصرية، تعلّمت على يد أساتذة فضلاء مسيحيين فى مختلف سنوات دراستى، أطالبُ بالتحقيق الرسمى فى هذا الأمر، فإن ثبت ما قال كما سمعنا فى نشرات الأخبار، فأننى أتقدّم ببلاغ رسمى ضد المواطن: «عادل زين الدين»، ناظر المدرسة، الذى خالف الدستور واخترق القانون، ومن قبل ومن بعد، خالف قانون الجمال والتحضر.


فاطمة ناعوت .. 


احنا مبينضحكش علينا يا مستر عبود اللى بنشوفه وبنعيشه اكبر من اننا يكون مضحوك علينا 
الغريب اننا  متأكدين ان الفساد فى كل مكان وشايفيين اضطهاد  وتعصب تجاه مواطنين مش لاى سبب غير انهم مواطنين مسحيين درجة تانية  ومع ذلك مطالب نقول اننا مية فل و لو حصلت مشكلة هنا ولا هناك وابتدينا ندافع عن حقوقنا ونقول انا بنضطهد فى بلادنا يقال عننا   اصحاب عقد نفسية بداخلنا واننا مرضى نفسيين ومضحوك علينا !!!

اما بالنسبة باقى مشاركتك واسلوبك مع روز فأنا بصفتى عضوة بالمنتدى اولا ومشرفة ثانيا فأسلوبك غير مقبول ابدا و ميصحش تقولها  كده انا اصلا مش شايفة انه ينفع اصلا يكون دا اسلوبنا مع بعض ومن حضرتك كمان فدى صعبة اوى !!!
انا اسفة ليكى يا روز


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]المرض النفسى مش شتيمة ولا هو أنتقاص من حد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]زيه زى أى مرض – له أطباء وله علاجات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى واحد فينا – وانا أولكم  – ممكن نُصاب بيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضغط العمل – الدراسة – البيت – ظروف وفاة ..ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
جهود الدولة مش هتتضافر من أجل التعمية على نتيجة بنت ساقطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلنااااا عارفين ان التعليم محتاج ثورة وتنفيض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدولة ما بتنكرش دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
غاية ما فى الأمر أن البنت دى ماكانتش متوقعة أن الموضوع هيبقى كبير كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى ثورة أنفعال قالت ( مش خطى ) ولا جه على بالها نيابات ولا تعرف يعنى أية طب شرعى أصلا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلقفتها الفضائيات وعملت منها بطلة قومية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والستاشر محامى ( معرفش لية ) واللى أقنعها تقول هى وأخوها نلجأ للتحكيم الدولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] منتهى الأستخفاف بعقول الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل دول هيأوا الرأى العام وهيأونا  جميعاً أن البنت دى صح 100%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الطب الشرعى قال خطها – يبقى خطها وانتهت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والحقيقة الآن أنها راسبة وأنتهى الأمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش حاجة أسمها الدولة خصم ولا هى قضية سياسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا فيه حاجة أسمها خبراء من الخارج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنتى شركة بترول أجنبية بتنقبى عن بترول فى أرض مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان تقولى تحكيم دولى وخبرا من الخارج وقضية سياسية ؟! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
اللى عايزها قضية فساد ...ياخدها فساد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى عايز يصدق مريم يصدقها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى عايز يصدق أنه حد كبير أخد ورقها يصدق  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى عايز يصدق أنها حالة نفسية طرأت على البنت أثناء الأمتحانات يصدق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل واحد حر يصدق اللى يصدقه ويكدب اللى يكدبه

[FONT=&quot]لكن مش هنت[FONT=&quot]بادل الأهانات علشان بت ساقطة
[FONT=&quot]أو علشان [FONT=&quot]وز[FONT=&quot]ارة [/FONT][/FONT]فاسدة [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (30 أغسطس 2015)

اه فعلا المرض النفسى مش عيب ولا حرام  لكن لما اكون على حق وبدافع عن حقى  ويتقال عليا مريضة نفسيا وكل اللى يوقف مع الحق ويدافع عنه بينضحك عليهم ده اللى عيب وحرام ..

مفيش جهود للدولة اصلا ولو كان فى جهد مبذول فى القضية دى اساسا الجهد ده هيكون مبذول علشان  مساندة ناس تقيلة اتلطت فى الحكاية ومش عاوزينها تنكشف

من اول وزير التربية والتعليم لغاية موظف الكنترول اللى انهى عملية تبديل ورق الاجابات 
منظومة خربانة وبايظة وكلها كلام فاضى بيتقال ومفيش فعل ليه نستبعد انه يكون فى فساد  رغم اننا معترفين ولمسين وجوده ! 

علشان البت مسيحية وكل المسحيين متعاطفين معاها ؟! لو البنت دى بتكدب  مكنش جالها انهيار عصبى بسبب نتيجة الطب الشرعى كانت عادى مفرقتش معاها زى ما حصل وبيحصل مع كتير 
 البنت متفوقة فى اولى وثانية وتفوقها فى ثالثة مش خيال وده يخلينا نتعاطف معاها ونصدقها اللى مش منطقى وصعب نصدقه انها تكون متفوقة فى سنتين  قبل كده والسنة دى تجيب صفر !


----------



## soul & life (30 أغسطس 2015)

القاهرة /إم سي إن/

تخبط في تصريحات وزير التربية التعليم بقضية مريم 


على مدار الأسابيع الماضية، شهد موقف وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور محب الرافعي في قضية الطالبة مريم والمعروفة "بطالبة الصفر" تخبطًا واضحًا، ففي بداية الأزمة صرح الوزير بأن هذه هي الدرجات الحقيقية لمريم، ومنذ عدة أيام وبعد أن كشفت تحقيقات النيابة العامة ثبوت التلاعب بالمستندات المقدمة إليها من الكنترول فيما يخص أوراق الطالبة مريم، شدد الوزير على احترام القضاء، مؤكدًا "أنه سينفذ قرار النيابة العامة" واليوم وبعد صدور نتيجة الطب الشرعي بتطابق خط مريم يصرح الوزير بأنها راسبة وستعيد العام الدراسي، مضيفًا "أن أعضاء الكونترول الذين تم الإساءة إليهم لهم الحرية فى أن يحصلوا على حقهم بالطريقة القانونية إذا رغبوا فى ذلك!"

حيث قال الدكتور محب الرافعى وزير التربية والتعليم "إن الطالبة مريم ملاك صاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة تُعد راسبة وعليها إعادة العام الدراسي مثل أي طالبة"، رافضًا التعليق على نتيجة اكتتاب الطالبة، قائلا "لا تعليق على أحكام القضاء ونحترمها".

وأضاف في تصريحات لـ" اليوم السابع"، "أن أعضاء الكنترول الذين تم الإساءة إليهم لهم الحرية في أن يحصلوا على حقهم بالطريقة القانونية إذا رغبوا فى ذلك"موضحًا "أن الوزارة تدرس خلال الفترة المقبلة وضع عقوبة على الطالب الذي يدعي كذبًا أن ورقة الإجابة ليست كراسته".


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

*
 نقلا عن الشروق
 قرر بسام  العادلي وكيل نيابة ثان اسيوط باشراف المستشار عصام عثمان رئيس  النيابة  والمحامي العام بالانابة اخطار الطالبة مريم ملاك زكري الطالبة  بالصف  الثالث الثانوي العام بمدرسة الخياط بالمنيا والمشهورة اعلاميا  بطالبة  "الصفر" بتقرير قسم ابحاث التزييف والتزوير بمصلحة الطب الشرعي  والذي اثبت  مطابقة خط الطالبة صاحبة البلاغ بوجود تلاعب في كراسات واوراق  الاجابة  بخطها داخل كراسات واوراق الاجابة.

 وكشفت تحقيقات النيابة ان النيابة  العامة تسلمت التقرير في ساعة متاخرة  من مساء السبت وتم اخطار الطالبة  صاحبة البلاغ بما يحتوي علية تقرير الطب  الشرعي من مطابقة خطوط استكتاب  الطالبة بمعرفة النيابة العامة لما هو  مكتوب بكراسات الاجابة الخاص  بالطالبة

 واشارت التحقيقات انه في اطار حفظ  القضية وما تحتوية من تحقيقات جنائية  بالنيابة العامة عقب اعداد تقرير  ورفعه الي المستشار احمد فتحي المحامي  العام لنيابات جنوب اسيوط

*


----------



## aymonded (30 أغسطس 2015)

هو في الحقيقة اننا مش عارفين الحقيقة بكاملها، وليه مش عارفين، لأن مش بين ايدينا الأدلة والبراهين ولا شفنا حاجة خالص ولا عارفين تفاصيل وما وراء الأحداث على وجه التدقيق، فمنين هانأكد والا ننفي الموضوع، وليه بناخده بمحمل شخصي جداً في حوار دفاع وهجوم ونبقى ضد بعض، ربما نختلف في التحليل وكل واحد له وجهة تظر مختلفة وبيدافع عنها وده مش غلط ولا حرام، لكن في الواقع احنا فعلاً مش نعرف الوقائع والإعلام شاطر أنه يقوم الناس في قضية معينة ويلفت النظر فيها ويركز عليها لأسباب الله واعلم ايه اللي وراها برضو، فممكن يكون الموضوع ده له ملابسات كتير جداً، لكن مين يقدر يفصل ويحكم في الموضوع بالتفصيل وتدقيق غير جهات التحقيق والطب الشرعي، وبخاصة اننا مش جهة تحقيق وليس بين ايدينا اي مستندات غير كلام الإعلام والتصريحات اللي الواحد مع خبرة السنين مش بيصدق منها إلا 10% فقط... فيا إخوتي كلنا نتمنى أن نتيجة التحقيقات في صف البنت، وكلنا بسبب الإعلام وضعنا تصور سابق على التحقيقات وحكمنا أنها صح 100% مع أننا لا نعرفها ولا نعرف شيء عنها سوى ما قرأناه كلنا، واعتبرناه صح 100% بدون أي معرفة حقيقية بالشخصية ولا الاطلاع على ما حدث بالتفصيل وعن قرب شديد...

ربما يكون هناك فساد، وده وارد وطبيعي أنه يكون موجود زي أي مؤسسة وفي أي مكان؛ فربما يكون اتظلمت فعلاً، وربما تكون على خطأ أو هناك شيء ما آخر، فكلها تخمينات وميل رأي ورفض الاخر.. والله وأعلم في النهاية مين صح ومين غلط !!!! 
المهم بلاش نبص للموضوع على مسيحي ومسلم ولا ننحاز ليها بسبب عقيدتها، ولا نبص للموضوع من هذه الزاوية، وكمان مش نبص للموضوع انها صح 100%، ولا أنها غلط، ولا على انها ظالمة ولا مظلومة، لأن كل كلامنا مجرد آراء وتخمينات فقط لا غير...​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ا
> مفيش جهود للدولة اصلا ولو كان فى جهد مبذول فى القضية دى اساسا الجهد ده هيكون مبذول علشان  مساندة ناس تقيلة اتلطت فى الحكاية ومش عاوزينها تنكشف
> من اول وزير التربية والتعليم لغاية موظف الكنترول اللى انهى عملية تبديل ورق الاجابات
> !


 *[FONT=&quot]ممكن برضه *​*[FONT=&quot]...ناس أتلطت أوم النيابة تتفق معاهم ومع الطب الشرعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى أنتى بنفسك قلتى ( أنه أنصفك ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا و ( قاعدة عامة أنا عارفها كويس ) أن لو الحكم فى صالحنا يبقى مُنصف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو غير كدة يبقى طبيخ وناس تقيلة وفساد وناس مرتشية[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ودة العادى 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتفق الكل من اول وزير التعليم لغاية أصغر موظف فى الكنترول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعاهم النيابة الأدارية والنيابة العامة والطب الشرعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا لسة المستشار محامى عام أسيوط هيكمل معاهم الخلطة السحرية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] والله كله جايز ...لية لأ ؟ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> علشان البت مسيحية وكل المسحيين متعاطفين معاها ؟! لو البنت دى بتكدب  مكنش جالها انهيار عصبى بسبب نتيجة الطب الشرعى كانت عادى مفرقتش معاها زى ما حصل وبيحصل مع كتير
> البنت متفوقة فى اولى وثانية وتفوقها فى ثالثة مش خيال وده يخلينا نتعاطف معاها ونصدقها اللى مش منطقى وصعب نصدقه انها تكون متفوقة فى سنتين  قبل كده والسنة دى تجيب صفر !


ايه علاقة ان البت مسيحية والمسيحيين متعاطفين معاها ، دي مصر كلها ياماما متعاطفه معاها  !!!!!
قلبنا هايضعف مثلا وتصعب علينا (تصعب ع الكافر) لما تكون مسيحية هههههههه

انا سبب عدم تصديقي هو رقم صفر في كل المواد
البنت كاتبة في ورقة الاجابة ولو عندها امراض الدنيا النفسية كلها مش هاتاخد صفر متين في كله طالما كتبت ..



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هو في الحقيقة اننا مش عارفين الحقيقة بكاملها، ​


 *[FONT=&quot]بص يا أيمن ...هو مافيش آراء*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه تحقيق تم الفصل فيه ...وأنتهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يرفض يرفض ...واللى يوافق يوافق واللى يثور يثور واللى يشتم يشتم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واقع الأمر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... أنه أتفصل فى الموضوع وأحنا رافضين نستوعب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس كدة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بص يا أيمن ...هو مافيش آراء*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه تحقيق تم الفصل فيه ...وأنتهى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يرفض يرفض ...واللى يوافق يوافق واللى يثور يثور واللى يشتم يشتم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واقع الأمر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... أنه أتفصل فى الموضوع وأحنا رافضين نستوعب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس كدة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



مش قصدي يا غالي انا باتكلم علينا احنا ومناقشتنا، قصدي احنا مش عارفين تفاصيل علشان نأكد او ننفي حكم، لأن ولا واحد فينا قاضي ولا حتى محامي اطلع على الموضوع خالص لا من بعيد ولا من قريب، فحُكمنا كله على تصريحات مكتوبة الله واعلم مصدرها ايه، لأن لو فيه تصريح مباشر من قاضي أو تقرير رسمي مختوم من الطب الشرعي أو حكم صادر معلن وواضح متصور، في تلك الساعة الواحد يصدق التصريحات لكن تصريحات مكتوبة كده انا باعتبرها بطيخ هههههههههههههه لأنه كلام مرسل والحقيقة مش واضحة برضو... بس كده مع الشكر والتعليل هههههههههههه ولو اني مش فاهم يعني ايه العبارة دية بس اهي تمشي برضو ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ما تحلميش ولا تطولى تربى عيالك زيهم
> *​​


​ ​ 

> *[FONT="]فبلاش الأسلوب دة يا دكتورة[COLOR=Red] بدل ما أوجعك[/COLOR] وهعرف أعملها[/FONT][/B][/QUOTE][B][FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> 
> [CENTER][QUOTE][B][FONT="]بس خدوا بالكم لأنكم بينضحك عليكم فى حاجات كتيرة[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​


> *[FONT="]المرة الجاية لو جبتى سيرة ولادى [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][COLOR=Red][B][FONT="]هبهدلك[/FONT]*​





> *[FONT="]وأمسح بيكى الأرض[/FONT]*​



أخ عبود
لم أتوقع ان تصل ردودك لهذه المستوى.. مهما كان سوء الفهم تبقى هناك سلطة في المنتدى.. لسنا في غابة لكي يأخذ كل شخص حقه بيده. إن أخطأ أحد بحقك فبكل سهولة سنحذف المشاركة الخاطئة.. لكن ان يصل مستوى الحوار لهذه الدرجة فهو بصراحة شئ غير مقبول.

لحسن الحظ ان الاخت Desert Rose من النوع الذي لا يهتم لإساءات الآخرين.. لكن لو كان عضو آخر لكان تصرفك هذا سبب في مشكلة وسبب في ترك عضو للمنتدى.

من جهة تدعوا لأن يبقى الأعضاء في المنتدى ومن جهة ترد بهذه الطريقة الغير مقبولة وتحاول ان تأخذ حقك بيدك. هذه التصرفات يا اخي هي احد أسباب ترك الأعضاء للمنتدى وسبب يدفعني بأن أحظر العضويات رداً لإعتبار المظلوم.

لا تعتبره تحذير او تهديد لكن انا مجبور على تطبيق القوانين على الكل. أتمنى عدم تكرار هذا الإسلوب تلافياً لأي مشكلة نحن في غنى عنها.
[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2015)

*استاذ عبود 
مشاركاتك الصراحة استغربتها جدااااااااا 
اولا ده رأيك وحضرتك اكيد حر فيه 
بس انت اكتر حد بتطالب اى حد لما يتكلم يتكلم ببراهين وانه يكون عنده دليل 
ايه دليلك انها مريضة نفسية !!! 
سيبك بقى من انها واحدة مسيحية واننا زعلانين عليها عشان كدا 
الموضوع غريب جدااا من بدايته يعنى بنت مريضة نفسيا 
مرضت فجاة كدا السنة دى بس !!! 
والسنة اللى فاتت واللى قبلها كانت متفوقة ومعاها ما يثبت 
ثانيا ودا الاهم دا لو كتبت اسمها بس كانت خدت اكتر من صفر
من رايى ودا برضوا رأيى وانا حرة فيه 
المريض النفسى هو اللى اداها صفر 
لانه مافيش منطق ولا عقل يخلى طالبة وصلت للثانوية العامة تاخد صفر 
لو هى ناوية ماتكتبش حاجة كانت وفرت ع نفسها التعب ومارحتش الامتحانات 
مش تتعب نفسها كل يوم فى عز الحر وتنزل عشان فى الاخر ماتكتبش حاجة 
حد هايقولى الله واعلم بالحقيقة فين 
هاقوله اكيد الله واعلم بس فى عقل ربنا ميزنا بيه 
يخلينا نفكر ونعرف 
انت كل اللى هامك دلوقتى ان البنت عاملة فرقعة اعلامية ووصلت الموضوع لمش عارف ايه 
ماهو دا شىء طبيعى لواحدة بتجرى ورا حقها 
وخصوصا انه تعب سنة كاملة وفى الاخر مستقبلها ضاع 
نيجى لاهم نقطة فى الموضوع وهو 
ان البنت دى تعيد السنة وتذاكر وتتعب 
وفى الاخر يدوها رقم صغير عشان يثبتوا انها فاشلة 
كدا البنت اصلا مستقبلها ضاااع 
بس لكل ظالم نهاية واكيد حقها هايرجع حتى لو بعد حين 
مافيش حرامى مابيسبش غلطة وراه 
واكيد هيبان غلطات من التزوير اللى حاصل 
ربنا معاكى يا مريم ولكى الله 
ف بلد كلها ظلم وافترا 
*​


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2015)

*واقع الامر انه عمل استكتاب لواحدة جايبه صفر  وبيقولك ان خطها مطابق لما هو مكتوب فى كراسات الاجابة  
مكتوب فى كراسات الاجابة ؟؟!!!!
اى حد مدرس هنا هيعرف انه طالما كاتب شئ مينفعش ياخد 0 اللى بيكتب الاسئلة بياخد 10 % من الدرجات !!!! 
واقع الامر انه الموظفين فى الكنترول تقدموا ببلاغ  بيتهموا فيه رئيس الكنترول انه رجع 12 واحد من المفصولين السنه اللى قبلها لانهم اتسببوا فى حالات تلاعب !!! 
واقع الامر انه اى حاجة عاوزنها تتعمل فى البلد دى لازم تتعمل طول ما وسطتك ضهرها عالى !!!! 
من لا يرى هذا الواقع عليه ان يلبس نضارة وتكون قعر كوباية 
*​


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2015)

*شكوى لوزير التعليم والنيابة الإدارية ضد كنترول الثانوية بأسيوط *

تقدمت مجموعة من أعضاء كنترول الثانوية العامة  قطاع أسيوط "ب"، بشكوى لوزير التربية والتعليم ومحافظ أسيوط ورئيس النيابة  الإدارية، ضد رئيس ووكيل الكنترول لاستبعادهم من لجنة التظلمات والاستعانة  بمجموعة أخرى كانت وقعت عليها جزاءات العام الماضي 2014 لقيامهم بالتلاعب  في كراسات إجابة بعض الطلاب المتظلمين للرفع من درجاتهم.
 وقال عبد الوهاب سعد، مشرف بكنترول "ب" بأسيوط  للثانوية العامة، وأحد الأعضاء الشاكين، إن بداية الأمر جاءت عندما تم  اكتشاف أحد التلاعبات التي لم يتم تصحيحها حتى الآن ما أدى إلى أن هؤلاء  الطلاب اكتسبوا درجات لا يستحقونها أهلتهم دخول كليات أعلى من مستوى  كلياتهم.
 وأوضح "سعد"، أن هذه الواقعة مثبتة ومعروفة والتي  بسببها تم مجازة 12 عضوًا من لجنة التظلمات عام 2014 كلهم من طاقم  الإشراف، وذلك عند لصق أحدهم بيانات طالبة حضرت للتظلم على كراسة إجابة  ليست كراسة إجابتها الفعلية وتحمل رقمًا سريًا مخالف للمدون على "التكت"،  وكانت كراسة إجابتها الفعلية تحمل درجة أقل من درجة الكراسة التي أطلعت  عليها لتزيد هذه الطالبة أكثر من 20 درجة وترتب على ذلك الخطأ حصول 12  عضوًا من لجنة التظلمات على جزاء وحرمان من أعمال الامتحانات.
 وقال أيمن الأمين، أحد الأعضاء الشاكين، "تحايلت  هذه المجموعة على القوانين والتفت حول وكيل الوزارة ورئيس الكنترول للتدخل  كوسيط بينهم وبين الإدارة العامة للامتحانات لرفع الحرمان وتخفيض الجزاء،  وتم بالفعل تخفيض الجزاء ورفع الحرمان من أعمال الامتحانات، علمًا بأن  الخطأ الذي قاموا به هؤلاء الأعضاء خطأ جسيم وفادح، حيث ترتب عليه أن هذه  الطالبة التحقت بإحدى الكليات التي ليست من حقها، كما لم يتم تصحيح هذا  الخطأ حتى تاريخه، ما أدى إلى أن هذه الطالبة انتهت من الصف الأول بإحدى  كليات القمة".


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2015)

انا مش عارف لية مش نقبل اختلاف وجهات النظر بسلاسة
انا ليا رايىء فى الموضوع وكذا ش وص وع
من يرى انها مظلومة فاهلا وسهلا
ومن يرى العكس اهلا وسهلا 
رايىء صواب يحتمل الخطا والعكس


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 أغسطس 2015)

ليس ضد او مع
لكن اذكر قول الجامعة
 إِنْ رَأَيْتَ ظُلْمَ الْفَقِيرِ وَنَزْعَ الْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ فِي الْبِلاَدِ، فَلاَ تَرْتَعْ مِنَ الأَمْرِ، لأَنَّ فَوْقَ الْعَالِي عَالِيًا يُلاَحِظُ، وَالأَعْلَى فَوْقَهُمَا. (جا 5 :  8¨)


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا مش عارف لية مش نقبل اختلاف وجهات النظر بسلاسة
> انا ليا رايىء فى الموضوع وكذا ش وص وع
> من يرى انها مظلومة فاهلا وسهلا
> ومن يرى العكس اهلا وسهلا
> رايىء صواب يحتمل الخطا والعكس







​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

*عاجل: نقل مريم طالبة الثانوية العامة إلى المستشفى، وأخيها: لن نترك طالب آخر يتمتع بدرجات شقيقتى.. وإتجاه لتدويل القضية*




​(كتب : فادى خليل – الاقباط اليوم)
تم نقل الطالبة “مريم”، الشهيرة بطالبة الصفر ، الي مستشفى المنيا العام ، اثر إصابتها بحالة من الإنهيار العصبى عقب إعلان خبر تقرير الطب الشرعى الذى افاد مطابقة خطها بالخط المكتوب بأوراق الإجابات الخاصة بها.
وقال الدكتور “مينا” ، شقيق “مريم”، إنهم لن يتركوا حق شقيقتهم ، وأضاف في تصريح خاص: “لا يمكن أن نترك طالبا آخر يتمتع بدرجات شقيقتي، ويذهب إلى كلية الطب، وسنقوم بالتصعيد حتى لو اضطررنا إلى تدويل القضية، فنحن على حق، وواثقين أن مريم تعرضت لظلم فادح”.
وأعتبرت الأسرة أن تقرير الطب الشرعى مسيس وهدفه سياسيا لتبييض وجه الوزير، والتغطية على ما وصفوه بـ جرائم تزوير وتلاعب بنتائج الطلاب لم تكن “مريم” أول ضحاياها ولن تكون الأخيرة. 
ومن جانبه أكد د.مجدى مرزوق ، خال الطالبة أنه منذ اليوم الأول لاستكتاب مريم ، أكد لهم أحد الخبراء بعد مقارنة الخطوط أن 90% ليس خطها لأن مريم تستخدم يدها اليسرى فى الكتابة وهو يختلف عن الخط المدون بالاوراق المقدمة من الكنترول.
وتسائلت الاسرة عن نتيجة التحقيق في الشكوى التى تقدم بها أعضاء كنترول الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط “ب”، لوزير التربية والتعليم ومحافظ أسيوط ورئيس النيابة الإدارية، ضد رئيس ووكيل الكنترول لاستبعادهم من لجنة التظلمات والاستعانة بمجموعة أخرى كانت وقعت عليها جزاءات العام الماضي 2014 لقيامهم بالتلاعب في كراسات إجابة بعض الطلاب المتظلمين للرفع من درجاتهم.
ووفقا لصحيفة الوطن في عددها الصادر بتاريخ 11 أغسطس الجارى ، اكد عبد الوهاب سعد، مشرف بكنترول “ب” بأسيوط للثانوية العامة، وأحد الأعضاء الشاكين، إن بداية الأمر جاءت عندما تم اكتشاف أحد التلاعبات التي لم يتم تصحيحها حتى الآن ما أدى إلى أن هؤلاء الطلاب اكتسبوا درجات لا يستحقونها أهلتهم دخول كليات أعلى من مستوى كلياتهم.
وأوضح “سعد”، أن هذه الواقعة مثبتة ومعروفة والتي بسببها تم مجازة 12 عضوًا من لجنة التظلمات عام 2014 كلهم من طاقم الإشراف، وذلك عند لصق أحدهم بيانات طالبة حضرت للتظلم على كراسة إجابة ليست كراسة إجابتها الفعلية وتحمل رقمًا سريًا مخالف للمدون على “التكت”، وكانت كراسة إجابتها الفعلية تحمل درجة أقل من درجة الكراسة التي أطلعت عليها لتزيد هذه الطالبة أكثر من 20 درجة وترتب على ذلك الخطأ حصول 12 عضوًا من لجنة التظلمات على جزاء وحرمان من أعمال الامتحانات.
وقال أيمن الأمين، أحد الأعضاء الشاكين، “تحايلت هذه المجموعة على القوانين والتفت حول وكيل الوزارة ورئيس الكنترول للتدخل كوسيط بينهم وبين الإدارة العامة للامتحانات لرفع الحرمان وتخفيض الجزاء، وتم بالفعل تخفيض الجزاء ورفع الحرمان من أعمال الامتحانات، علمًا بأن الخطأ الذي قاموا به هؤلاء الأعضاء خطأ جسيم وفادح، حيث ترتب عليه أن هذه الطالبة التحقت بإحدى الكليات التي ليست من حقها، كما لم يتم تصحيح هذا الخطأ حتى تاريخه، ما أدى إلى أن هذه الطالبة انتهت من الصف الأول بإحدى كليات القمة”.
وفى سياق متصل ، نفى الدكتور هشام عبدالحميد، المتحدث باسم هيئة الطب الشرعي تعرض الهيئة لضغوط لكتابة تقرير حول أوراق الطالبة مريم ، لإنقاذ وزير التربية والتعليم ، مشيرا الي  “الطب الشرعى” جهة محايدة ولا علاقة لها بأي وزير في الحكومة.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2015)

بعد قليل مريم علي قناة الحياة


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (30 أغسطس 2015)

يعني معقول ما في وﻻ سؤال حلته صح ؟؟؟ ققال صفر !! والله كلام ما بدخل العقل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بعد قليل مريم علي قناة الحياة


*ياريت لما تبدا تدينا علم*​


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2015)

انت متخيل لو كانت طلعت مش ورقتها كان ايه اللي هيحصل ..... 
كان لازم كام واحد يتحاكم ...... 
و كان لازم الباشا ينعرف ..... 
 وكام مسئول ينشال ...... 
انا مش متفاجئ بصراحة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2015)

علي قناة الحياة مع العلامية لبني عسل 
مريم صاحبة الصفر 
حد يعرف التردد علشان انزل القناة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

* ردا علي تقرير الطب الشرعي لـ”طالبة الصفر.. صحفي ينشر تفاصيل كارثية عن كنترول الثانوية العامة “ *

*August 30, 2015 | 10:24 am*
*


*
*

**أرشيفية**نشر الصحفي “احمد أبوالخير” عبر صفحته الشخصية علي موقع التواصل  الإجتماعي الفيسبوك تفاصيل لا توصف بأقل من أنها “كارثية” حول ما يحدث  داخل كنترول الثانوية العامة، كل عام تحت سمع وبصر وزارة التعليم.*
*ونونشر”ابوالخير” تفاصيل إحدي الوقائع خلال تصحيح أوراق الثانوية العامة  العام الماضي، وهي الوقائع التي رواها له السيد “إبراهيم قاسم” رئيس امن  كنترول الثانوية العامةبمحافظة المنصورة والأستاذ “عبدالخالق رمزى” مدير  توزيع الكنترول بنفس المنطقة، وهي المنطقة المسئولة عن الكنترول المركزي  لمنطقة شمال الدلتا.*
*وفي الرواية المنشورة يتضح حجم الفساد والمحسوبية في التلاعب في أوراق  إجابات الثانوية العامة من داخل الكنترول نفسه، فها هو رئيس أمن كنترول  ومدير توزيع كنترول يرويان ويشهدان علي أن الكنترول كان يتم فتحه بصفة  يوميه خصيصا لنجل شخصية أمنية كبيرة لإستخراج أوراق إجابته، ومراجعتها مع  نموذج المصححين ثم تعديلها لتطابق النموذج الرسمي للمصححين، وهو ما أدي  لحصول الطالب المذكور وقتها علي المركز الأول علي مستوي الجمهورية.*
*المدهش في الأمر وكما يروي الصحفي السابق بجريدة “صوت الأمة” أن  المسئولان تقدما ببلاغ ومذكرة وقتها لوزير التعليم بكافة التفاصيل  وبالأسماء، وعند ظهور النتيجة واجه الصحفيون وزير التعليم بالأمر، خاصة أن  “أبوالخير” كان قد نشر الموضوع في الصحافة قبل ظهور النتيجة بأسبوعين وتوقع  حصول نفس الطالب علي المركز الأول، غير أن وزير التعليم رد بأن الموضوع  سيتم التحقيق فيه.*
*وبالفعل تم التحقيق في الموضوع، فتم خصم مبلغ 500 جنية من مرتب رئيس أمن  الكنترول الشجاع لمدة 6أشهر وتخفيض وظيفته من مدير مدرسة إلي مدرس تاريخ،  كما تم إستبعاد الإثنين من أي أعمال لكنترول الثانوية العامة مرة ثانية.*
*ومن ضمن التفاصيل المرعبة في شهادة مسئولي الكنترول أيضاً، وهو ما  أشتملت عليه المذكرة المرفوعة وقتها لوزير التعليم، أن هناك تسعيرة لخروج  ورقة الاجابة لمراجعتها من قبل ابناء رجال الاعمال كي ينقلوا نموذج  الاجابة فى كراسة الاجبة الخاصة بالطلاب زى ابن القياده الامنيه بس ده  بفلوس وتسعيره الماده 10 الاف جنيه.*
*وفي النهاية اختتم “ابوالخير” تدوينته قائلاً: الخلاصه ان اللى يخرج ورق  الاجابه من الكنترول عشان ابناء الكبار …. سهل يزور ويغيير كرسات الاجابه  للمتفوقين لابناء الكبار يعنى فى مئات زى مريم ….
وتحيا مصر*
*الخلاصه ان اللى يخرج ورق الاجابه من الكنترول عشان ابناء الكبار …. سهل  يزور ويغيير كرسات الاجابه للمتفوقين لابناء الكبار يعنى فى مئات زى مريم  ….
وتحيا مصر*

*

*


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2015)

بخصوص الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري التي زورت لها وزارة التربية نتيجتها  وحصولها على صفر... حبيت بس اتكلم من منطق شغلي وعملي طوال 17 سنة في  الجامعة:
 1- أولا تقرير الطب الشرعي  صحيح.. لأن الورق من جوة فاضي ومفيهوش أي كلام ممكن مقارنته مع ما كتب على  وجه كراسة الأجابة اللي بنسميها احنا بلغتنا (المراية) يعني زي ما هو في  الصورة كمثال.. دي ورقة اجابة طالب في كلية علوم الفرقة الرابعة في امتحان  مادة الفيزياء النووية... هنلاحظ هنا ان الطالب هو اللي بيكتب بياناته بخط  ايده... وبعد ما بيسلم المراقب على اللجنة ورقته المراقب بيمضيه حضور  وانصراف وبعد نهاية الأمتحان بيسلمها للكنترول.. وهنا بيتهي دور المراقب.
 2- الكنترول أول حاجة يعملها انه يضع رقم سري على ورقة الطالب ويقص الربع  التحتاني اللي فيه رقم الجلوس ويكون الرقم السري للورقة من فوق هو هو نفس  الرقم السري على تيكت رقم الجلوس.
 3 – بيسلم الكنترول ورق الأجابة  للدكتور او المصحح اللي امتحن الطالب مادته... مثلا زي ما انا عامل كمثال  دي مادة مشترك فيها انا وزميل لي .. انا باصحح الجزء الخاص بي .. وزميلي  بيصحح الجزء الخاص به.. ولو المادة فيها دكتور واحد او مصحح واحد بيصححها  لوحده ويحط درجات كل سؤال كما هو مبين على مراية الكراسة من فوق دون معرفة  اسم الطالب... ويجمعها ويرجعها للكنترول تاني.
 4- هنا بقى اللعب كله...  لو حد في الكنترول عايز يخدم الطالب ده هايقوم شايل الدبوسين بتوع ورقة  اجابة الطالب ويحط مكانهم ورق فاضي مفيهوش اجابة ... يعني لو الطالب رفع  قضية كل اللي بيحصل ان بتتكون لجنة لرصد درجات مراية الكراسة من برة مع  دراجات الأجاية من جوة.. بس.. ده كل اللي بيحصل... اوعي تتخيل ان حتى لو  رفع قضية بيتصحح له تاني.
 يعني اللي شال ورقة البنت بتاعة الثانوية عضو  بالكنترول مش أي حد تاني... لأني طول حياتي في الجامعة عمري ما قابلت طالب  سايب كل ورق المواد اللي امتحنها فاضية... ده لو حمار هايرفس في الورقة  وهايبان مكان رفسه.. الطب الشرعي طبعا قارن خط مريم بالخط اللي مكتوب على  مراية الورقة من برة.. وطبعا طلع خطها.. ولأن مفيش أي كتابة من جوة ...  فمفيش دليل ولا كتابة ممكن تقارن بخط البنت مع خطها على المراية بتاعة  كراسة الأجابة.
 الموضوع ده تم في كنترول المدرسة اللي البنت امتحن فيها  لأن محدش يقدر يعمل كده غير حد في الكنترول... وحد له مصلحة او طالب تاني  كان بيغير له ورق مريم ويشيل وش كراسة مريم ويحطها على ورقة فاضية ويحط  كراسة مريم اللي مجاوبة فيها على كراسة الطالب اللي عايزه ينجح... صدقوني  طول عمري ما قابلت طالب سايب ورقته بيضاء.... ولو حصلت.. ودي نادرا ...  بتكون في ورقة واحدة من مجموع المواد كلها ... ده طلبة السجون اللي  بنمتحنها برغم اللي هي فيه مبتسبش ورقتها فاضية.. علشان كده لازم التحقيق  في موضوع البنت دي لأن ده تزوير رسمي ... واقل ما فيه يتقدم وزير التربية  والتعليم لمحاكة ويترمي في السجن.. وقبله كل اعضاء كنترول المدرسة اللي  الطالبة مريم كانت فيها... البنت دي اتظلمت ظلم كبير.. مش هايعرفه غير اللي  زينا مهنتهم التصحيح والمراقبات وشغل كنترولات.
 حرام عليكم ضعتوا مستقبل البنت يا فسدة 
 أساتذتي وزملائي الاعزاء هايفهموا كلامي .. أو كل واحد له علاقة بمهنة  التعليم هايفهم قصدي.. دي جريمة تزوير يجب ان يقال فيها وزير التربية  والتعليم
منقوووول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2015)

يا عم كانت مكتوبة الاسئلة فقط 
مش ورق فاضي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2015)

الان مريم علي قناة الحياة 
تردد122506
فرتكال
27500


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الان مريم علي قناة الحياة
> تردد122506
> فرتكال
> 27500


*شكرا ياغالى تم متابعة اللقاء وعجبنى وقوف ايهاب رمزى معاها وواضح جدا ان البنت اعصابها شبه منتهيه ربنا يكون معاها
فى ملحوظتين وده من باب ذكر الامر ليس اكثر
1- قناة الحياة موجوده فى كل بيت مصرى وبالتالى يكفى ذكر اسم القناة بدون تردد
2- التردد زايد رقم لان التردد دايما بيكون 5 ارقام.
وشكرا لتعاونك الكبير ياغالى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]h37FwRWJMcQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

*ق المستشار علي عمران النائب العام المساعد القائم بأعمال النائب العام، على قرار حفظ التحقيقات في القضية المعروفة إعلاميا بـ (صفر الثانوية العامة) وذلك بعد ورود تقرير قسم أبحاث التزييف والتزوير بمصلحة الطب الشرعي، والمتضمن فحص أوراق إجابات طالبتي الثانوية العامة مريم ملاك ذكري، و رضوى محمد علي، والذي انتهى إلى أن جميع الإجابات الواردة بكراسات الإجابة في امتحانات شهادة الثانوية العامة لهذا العام، بخط يد كل منهما، وعدم وجود أي تلاعب أو استبدال في الأوراق.*
*وترجع وقائع القضية إلى البلاغ المقدم من طالبتي الثانوية العامة مريم ملاك ذكري تادرس، ورضوى محمد علي أحمد، والذي ورد به قيامهما بأداء امتحانات الثانوية العامة للعام الحالي 2015 ، غير أن النتيجة الخاصة بهما جاءت متدنية، مما حدا بهما التظلم من النتيجة لإعادة التصحيح، غير أنهما فوجئتا أثناء عرض كراسات الإجابة عليهما، أنها لا تخصهما.*
*وأنكرت الطالبتان المذكورتان مضمون ما جاء بمحتوى كراسات الإجابة المعروضة عليهما، وأقرت كل منهما أن البيانات الخارجية الخاصة بهما، والمدونة على الغلاف الخارجي لكراسات الإجابة، تخصهما وصادرة عن خط كل منهما، وأنه تم استبدال أوراق الإجابات بأوراق أخرى مما أدى إلى حصولهما على نتائج متدنية في نتيجة هذا العام.*
*وقامت النيابة العامة باستدعاء رئيس لجنة النظام والمراقبة بوزارة التربية والتعليم، والذي قرر بأقواله باستحالة استبدال محتوى كراسات الإجابة، وذلك وفقا للإجراءات المتبعة في هذا الصدد، وعليه فقد تم التحفظ على جميع أوراق الإجابات الخاصة بالطالبتين في الصفين الأول والثاني الثانوي، بالإضافة إلى أوراق الصف الثالث الثانوي وإرسالهم إلى قسم أبحاث التزييف والتزوير بمصلحة الطب الشرعي لإجراء الاستكتابات اللازمة بمعرفة الطب الشرعي، وإجراء المضاهاة اللازمة، لبيان ما إذا كانت هذه الإجابات صادرة عن يد كل منهما من عدمه، وما إذا كان قد حدث بأي من أوراق إجابات الطالبتين تلاعب من عدمه.*
*وأفاد تقرير الطب الشرعي – الذي تسلمته النيابة - أنه باستكتاب الطالبتين المذكورتين ومضاهاة الخطوط، تبين أن جميع الإجابات الواردة بكراسات الإجابة، صادرة من يد كل منهما ولا يوجد ثمة استبدال أو تلاعب في أي من كراسات الإجابة الخاصة بالطالبتين، وهو الأمر الذي انتهت معه النيابة العامة في التحقيقات إلى استبعاد شبهة الجرائم المثارة في الأوراق وحفظ التحقيقات.*​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ونحن صغار، فتحوا لنا مدارسَهم على وسعها، وفتحوا لنا قلوبهم على وسعها. علّمتنا راهباتُهم الأخلاقَ والقيم. وفاض علينا معلّموهم من علمهم ومعارفهم. أفهمونا أن مصر وطنٌ لكل المصريين، وأن الأرضَ وطنٌ لكل البشر، وأن الإنسانية ناموسُ الأرض.
> 
> وأن المحبة قانونُ الحياة. لا فرق بين إنسان وإنسان إلا بقدر أخلاقه وعلمه ومساعدته للآخر. تربينا فى مدارس مسيحية، فلم نشعر بالتمييز بيننا وبين زملائنا المسيحيين. مدرستى المسيحية التى نشأتُ بها فى طفولتى، كانت تضم بين أسوارها مسجداً صغيراً أنيقاً ونظيفاً. نُصلّى فيه متى شئنا.
> 
> ...



اولا شكرًا علي المقال 
ثانيا ياحبيبتي متتأسفيش ، لان انا أصلا مزعلتش ولا يمكن أزعل ، مش علشان حاجة ، بس دائماً اللي بحاول أوضحه هنا ان انا مش بتعامل مع المنتدي بمشاعري خالص ، فأنا سايبه مشاعري بره المنتدي ، علشان كده لا بزعل ولا بتجرح  ولا بتهان  ولا بتوجع ولا بحس من اصله :t31: بجد صدقيني ، يمكن زمان اول ما دخلت المنادي كنت فعلا بزعل وبتعامل بمشاعري ، إنما بجد بعد ما رجعت المرة الاخيرة مبقاش عندي اي مشاعر من اي نوع بتعامل بيها في المنتدي وعلشان كده مش بحس بأي جرح ولا بزعل حتي لو حد شتمني شتيمه وحشه بردو مش بزعل :smil12: مش عارفه اشرحها بس هو انا بقيت كده دلوقتي 

توضيح كمان ، انا هتكلم عن نفسي عمري ما اتكلمت في موضوع ان البنت مسيحية او لا ، لا انا مش شايفه ان الموضوع اضطهاد ديني ، انا شايفاه فساد مش اكتر من كده ، وربنا يعلم لو كانت مسلمه كنت بردو هتعاطف معاها بنفس الشكل  وبنفس القوة ، لكن كل واحد بيشوف الحاجة والنَّاس وافكارهم بطريقته هو او يمكن بيقيس علي نفسه هو ، احنا مش مضطرين نوضح نوايانا لحد ولا نثبت احنا متعاطفين مع البنت ليه ، يكفي اننا متعاطفين معاها بأنسانيتنا والنوايا ربنا هو اللي يعرفها ويحكم فيها 
القضاء في اي حته في العالم فيه مشاكل وثغرات حتي في اكبر الدول ،وعندي قصص كتيره جدا عن ناس في أمريكا وصلو للإعدام واتعدمت وبعد سنين اكتشفو برائتهم يعني زي ما بيقولو بالمصري يا ما في الحبس مظاليم ، فحكم القضاء مهما كانت الدوله عادله لا يعني انه سليم 100٪ وخصوصا لما يكون فيه معطيات تخلينا نشك فيه ، منها ان البنت متفوقة ولم يثبت مرضها النفسي او تاريخ ليها في المرض النفسي مثلا 
المصيبه الأكبر في مصر هو اننا كلنا عارفين ولامسين الفساد المنتشر في كل اجهزة الدوله ، اشمعنا الكنترول مش هيصيبه الفساد وقبلها كان فيه فضايح تسريب الامتحانات ؟ وبلاوي كتير ؟ ايه اللي يخلي الطب الشرعي ميبقاش فيه فساد ؟ في دوله كل اجهزتها فاسده وكلنا عارفين ده؟ ايه اللي يخليني اثق في اي حكم قضائي او نتيجة تحقيق والدوله عمرها ما ادتني معطيات لتصديقها في اي شيء قبل كده؟ 
بالنسبه للمعطيات اللي تخلينا نصدق البنت فهي كتيره من تصريحات الوزير لتفوقها لمطالبتها بحقها بقوه لرد فعلها علي الظلم لعدم إمكانية ان حد حتي لو حمار مش بيفهم يجيب صفر في كل المواد 
لسنا مجموعه من السذج او صغار العقول علشان يبقا مضحوك علينا ،واحنا كمان متعلمين ومعانا شهادات وبنشتغل في مراكز عاليه وفوق ده كله عندنا عقل نميز ونحلل بيه 
سلام


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

*
كثيرون  منا ذاق طعم الظلم فى مواقف مرت عليهم وشعرو  كم هو مرٍ وكلما كانت المشكله  التى نواجهها كبيرة كلما ازداد معها  الأحساس بالمرارة والالم، وهذا ماحدث  مع مريم طالبة الثانوية العامه  وصاحبت أشهر صفر، بعد ان كانت كادت ان  تستنشق رائحة الحق والانتصار وعودة  حقها لها بعد ان نشرت البوابة نيوز  والمواقع الالكترونيه خبر يفيد بأن  تحقيقات النيابة العامة أثبتت انه تم   التلاعب بالمستندات المقدمة إليها  من الكنترول، وإلزام التربية والتعليم  بمحاسبة المتورطين فى التلاعب  ومعاقبتهم إداريا وجنائيا وقال وزير التربية  والتعليم انه سوف يقدم اعتذار  رسمى من الوزارة إلى الطالبة، ولكن فجأة خرج  علينا تقرير الطب الشرعى  الذى كان يمثل ضربة قوية من جبار لمريم ذات لجسد  النحيف، فلم تحتمل مرارة  الظُلم وهَول الصدمة، فخارت قواها وغابت عن الوعي.

غابت  عن الوعى وكأنها ترفض الواقع المرير فيما يحدث لها وهى لم تعد تحتمل  ما  تقدمه لها الدنيا وما تعاني منه فى بلدها، أعتقد كان هذا شعورها بعد ان   كانت تتعب وتستثمر كل وقتها فى المذاكره من أجل ان تحصل على مجموع به  تلتحق  بكلية الطب التى تحلم بها والذى تؤهلها لتأدية رسالتها الانسانية فى   الحياة، الانسانيه التى افتقدها هؤلاء المسؤولين فى بلدنا، فهى متيقنة   ومدركة وتعى جيداً ما كتبته فى كراسة الاجابة فى الامتحانات، لكنها لم   تستوعب ما يحدث لها !

ورغم من كل ماحدث ورغم احساس معظم المصريين  بالظلم الواقع على مريم، يبقى  لنا الأمل ويبقى لنا عدل من لايسهو ومن لا  ينعس ولا ينام والذى يعلم كل  شىء، فهوا عيناه تخترق استار الظلام ويعرف كل  تفاصيل ماحدث ونحن نثق فى  الله وننتظر عدله.

 يقول الكتاب المقدس فى  سفر الجامعة :"إِنْ رَأَيْتَ ظُلْمَ الْفَقِيرِ  وَنَزْعَ الْحَقِّ  وَالْعَدْلِ فِي الْبِلاَدِ، فَلاَ تَرْتَعْ مِنَ  الأَمْرِ، لأَنَّ فَوْقَ  الْعَالِي عَالِيًا يُلاَحِظُ، وَالأَعْلَى  فَوْقَهُمَا" (سفر الجامعة 5:  8)

أخيرا، يامريم تشددى وتشجعى انتى مثل داود الصغير الذى وقف امام  جليات  ليجابه الظلم، انتى حقاً بَطَلَة وقوية بالحق ونحن ننتظر عدل الله  الذى  يلاحظ والعالم بكل شىء وهو فوق الكل.

]   ابرام تاوضروس - كاتب ومدرب تنمية بشرية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gkuifdM16jI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

*مش ممكن خبراء الخطوط يبقوا مزورين كلهم 


و بعدين فيه كلام كتير 

1- البت صحتها فى داهية _ تانى يوم البت فى كل البرامج بتتكلم بربند فى الكلام 

2- الورقة فاضية - لا الورقة منقول فيها ورقة الاسئلة 

و هو ممنوع اصلا تسيب الورقة فاضية حيتعمل لها محضر دايركتلى 

3- البنت عايزة تطلع على كل الورج بتاع المدرسة _ كلام غريب 


ما أنا بفاهم 

بصراحة عندى إحساس إن البنت مريضة نفسيا *​


----------



## Maran+atha (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش ممكن خبراء الخطوط يبقوا مزورين كلهم *​
> 
> 
> *و بعدين فيه كلام كتير *​
> ...


 
شكرا للمشاركة 

بصراحة البنت مستحيل بعد ان كانت من الاوائل ان تصبح صفر 

اما ممكن جدا ان المسؤلين عن الخطوط تحت ضغط من مسؤل ان يكتبوا سهادة زور 
فكل خبراء الخطوط فى اسيوط تحت مسؤل ما وللأسف كلهم ملتزمين برضاء المسؤل 

نحن شعب يخاف من المسؤل اكثر من الله 
فلو قالت التعليمات لكل خبراء الخطوط بان يقولوا كلام كذب سوف يكذبوا بدون تردد 

الامر واضح ان خبراء الخطوط اخذوا تعليمات وناقشوا هذة التعليمات حتى يضمنوا امنهم 
ولكى ياخذوا الوقت كانوا يكرروا كتابة البنت حتى لا يشعر احد بما يحدث من خلف الامور

ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2015)

> *مش ممكن خبراء الخطوط يبقوا مزورين كلهم *
> 
> * و بعدين فيه كلام *
> *كتير *
> ...


 
*ايه الى خلاها مش ممكن ان كل خبراء التزوير يبقوا  مزورين كلهم!!!*
* هل كنتى معاهم يا ايرو ؟ هل دخلتى فى ضماير الناس!!*
* متقوليش مش ممكن لانه ممكن و ممكن جدا كمان فى ظل الفساد الى موجود دا..*
* وظل البلبله الى ممكن تحصل لو اثبتوا ان  البنت صح-- دى تقلب الدنيا و مش هيخلصوا--*
* وقاعده عامه لما شىء ممكن يعمل مشكله كبييره  علطول لازم هيتجهوا لظلم الفرض و التضحيه بيه --  كبش الفداء علشان الهدوء العام للبلد...*
* و لا محدش سمع عن الموضوع دا !*

*محدش قال بتموت صحتها فى داهيا.... دا  اكتئاب و حصره و بكاء على الى هى فيه- طبعا تموت و تبقى صحتها النفسيه فى ستين داهيا -*
* و طبيعى تبقى بربنط قدام الشاشات اعتقادا منها ان دى الوسيله الوحيده الى فاضله الى ممكن تجيب لها حقها و تعبها الى راح-- ليه متبقاش بربنت!*

*الورقه فاضيه او منقول فيها اسئله-- دا شىء لا يدينها-- بالعكس دا شىء يفضح ان فيه شىء خطاء ضدها--*
*  لو فعلا مكتوب الاسئله كانت اخذت درجه على الاقل--*

*هى قالت انها حله كل الاسئله و مراجعه الاجابات مع المدريسن و المدرسين هنوها على اجابتها يبقى النقطه دى  بتدينها فيه ايه؟-- دى تظهر  ان فيه شىء مش طبيعى منهم و انها صح .*

* تمام ممنوع تسيب الورقه فاضيا--  و يتعملها محضر--*
* فين المحضر الى اتعمل؟؟*
* و لا هما  افتكروا انها مش هتصعد الموضوع و لما طلبت راح اتعمل ورقه و اتكتب فيها الاسئله !! بس نسيوا ساعتها انهم مديين صفر!*
*دا شىء فى صالحها هى  -- مش ضدها!!*

* اما بئا للنقطه الاخيره مش فاهما يعنى ايه  الورج بتاع المدرسه هههههههههههههههههههههه*
* انا اعرف الورج بتاع الفرخه هههههههههههههههه الكلمه دى اول مره اسمعها -- محتاااجه شرح ههههه*

* و احساسك بردوا يا ايروا انتى حره فيه-- بس انا عن نفسى احساسى مجبنيش نحيه احساسك 0-- و دا شىء طبيعى ان احاسيس الناس تبقى مختلفه--*
* بس انا يمكن نظرتى للموضوع تبقى مختلفه  و دا خلى حكمى مختلف و احساسى مختلف--*
* و فى النهايه*
*بردوا محدش يقدر يعرف الحقيقه ايه-- *
* الموضوع غريب-- مسمعتش عن حد جاب صفر فى الثانويه! فى كل المواد--*
* بس سمعت عن تزوير درجات و تبديل اوراق اجابات و حالات حصلت قدامى و تسببت فى انهيار عصبى للطالب او الطالبه--*
* و محصلتش فى مسيحيين بس-- حصلت  فى مسلمين كتيير كمان و على يدى و شوفت الحصره-- و رغم ان كل شىء  صح بردوا مفيش شىء اتغير و البنت المتفوقه طوول حياتها جابت 60 % و التانيه الى بتعدى بملاحق طول حياتها جابت 99%*
* علشان بنت مسئول-- و رفعوا قديه و عملوا اللالى و لا حياه لمن تنادى--*
*دخلوها خاص و بعدين هجرت من البلد-- يعنى حصل و بيحصل و هيحصل--*


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ممكن برضه *​*[FONT=&quot]...ناس أتلطت أوم النيابة تتفق معاهم ومع الطب الشرعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى أنتى بنفسك قلتى ( أنه أنصفك ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا و ( قاعدة عامة أنا عارفها كويس ) أن لو الحكم فى صالحنا يبقى مُنصف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو غير كدة يبقى طبيخ وناس تقيلة وفساد وناس مرتشية[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ودة العادى
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتفق الكل من اول وزير التعليم لغاية أصغر موظف فى الكنترول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعاهم النيابة الأدارية والنيابة العامة والطب الشرعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا لسة المستشار محامى عام أسيوط هيكمل معاهم الخلطة السحرية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] والله كله جايز ...لية لأ ؟ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



أنا قولت فعلا  بناء على تجربة شخصية ان الطب الشرعى انصفنى وقدروا خبراء الخطوط يعرفوا الحقيقة  لكن كمان قولت ان اى مكان فى الدنيا متواجد تحت ادارة البشر قابل للفساد ووارد جدا يكون فيه فساد !!!

استاذ عبود  احنا لو شايفين بنت اصلا  بتاعة لف ودوران ومستواها الدراسى  مش اد كده كنا ممكن نكون مقتنعين اوى بالحكم واللى حاصل ده ازاى بنت شكلها دحيح ومتفوقة سنتين ورا بعض فى نفس المرحلة الثانوية وقادرين ببساطة تصدقوا فى 3 تجيب صفر مش حتى مجموع وحش لا صفر !!!


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ايه علاقة ان البت مسيحية والمسيحيين متعاطفين معاها ، دي مصر كلها ياماما متعاطفه معاها  !!!!!
> قلبنا هايضعف مثلا وتصعب علينا (تصعب ع الكافر) لما تكون مسيحية هههههههه
> 
> انا سبب عدم تصديقي هو رقم صفر في كل المواد
> ...




مقصدتش حكاية مسيحى ومسلم من ناحية التحيز ولا جات على بالى لحظة  الا من بعد مشاركة استاذ عبود وهو بيوصفنا بالمضحوك عليهم  وده لمجرد اننا مصدقين ان البنت اتظلمت  وهو بيدافع عن الفساد  وزى ميكون متأكد ان البنت مريضة نفسيا وكدبت كدبة كبيرة عليها ولاحظت انه بيلمح ان لو البنت دى مكنتش مسيحية الموضوع مكنش كبر كده ومكناش اتعاطفنا معاها وبالتالى هو كالعادة اخد الجانب الاخر من الدافع وحتى الفساد اللى دايما بنوصفه ومتفق على وجوده اصبح مش موجود واصبحت النزاهةة والشرف سمة من سمات اجهزة الدولة سواء  وزارة تربية وتعليم او طب شرعى او قضاء !!
علفكرة يا استاذ ياسر انا اصغر من انى اكون ماما :2: ده للتوضيح فقط


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش ممكن خبراء الخطوط يبقوا مزورين كلهم
> 
> 
> و بعدين فيه كلام كتير
> ...



اه فعلا مش ممكن يكون خبراء الخطوط كلهم مزورين وفاسدين لكن الاعلى منهم وفىى ايده التقرير النهائى ممكن  كمان لو حضرتى امبارح كانت متواجده مع المستشار ايهاب رمزى واخوها  قال انه اثناء استكتابها فى بعض الخبراء اكدولهم ان الخط بعيد عن خطها وده كان فى حضور محامى معاها وسمع الكلام ده بنفسه !

كمان مش هى اللى عاوزة تشوف الورق يا ايرينى البنت مصدومة وحالتها تحت الصفر دى بتنطق بالعافية متكلمتش ولا قالت اشوف ولا مشوفش ده اقتراح اقترحه اخوها والمستشار ايهاب  وده كان لقاء مع لميس الحديدى

واللى اكده اخوها وطلب انه يكون فى تحقيق وناس تشهد اللى معاها فى اللجنة والمدرسين بتوعها اللى كانوا بيراجعوا معاها الامتحانات يوميا بعد اللجان 

اللى معاها باللجنة شايفينها وهى بتكتب ومش بتسيب القلم غير عند انتهااء الوقت  ومدرسينها بيرجعوا معاها يوميا وفى يوم الاحياء كانت منهارة لانها كانت متلغبطة فى نقطة من سؤال ولما رجعت مع المدرس طلعت صح  يعنى فى ادلة وشهود ولو كان فى شوية جهود مبذولة زى ما بيقال فعلا كان اقلها يكون فى تحقيق وسماع شهادة مدرسينها !! مش كده ولا ايه ؟!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> علفكرة يا استاذ ياسر انا اصغر من انى اكون ماما :2: ده للتوضيح فقط


طب نقول اُختشى الزوغننة :blush2:
تمشي كده :flowers:​


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> طب نقول اُختشى الزوغننة :blush2:
> تمشي كده :flowers:​



طبعا يا استاذ ياسر يكون ليا  الشرف :flowers:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اه فعلا مش ممكن يكون خبراء الخطوط كلهم مزورين وفاسدين لكن الاعلى منهم وفىى ايده التقرير النهائى ممكن  كمان لو حضرتى امبارح كانت متواجده مع المستشار ايهاب رمزى واخوها  قال انه اثناء استكتابها فى بعض الخبراء اكدولهم ان الخط بعيد عن خطها وده كان فى حضور محامى معاها وسمع الكلام ده بنفسه !
> 
> كمان مش هى اللى عاوزة تشوف الورق يا ايرينى البنت مصدومة وحالتها تحت الصفر دى بتنطق بالعافية متكلمتش ولا قالت اشوف ولا مشوفش ده اقتراح اقترحه اخوها والمستشار ايهاب  وده كان لقاء مع لميس الحديدى
> 
> ...


*
مين الل بتنطق بالعافية ؟؟

ديه بربند فى الكلام و كلامها منظم جدا 

مين الل معاها باللجنة اللى قالوا كدة ؟؟؟ 

كل اللى بتقوليه لا أدلة و لا شهود : دا كلام و خلاص 

حتى لو شهادة مدرسينها : المرض النفسى ما لوش دعوة بالتفوق 

ممكن تكون متفوقة جدا لكن بعد ما أبوها مات إتغيرت حالتها النفسية و برضوا متفوقة 

إيه الل خلاها ما تدخلش إمتحان الثانوية العامة السنة اللى فاتت : مش برضوا موت أبوها ؟؟؟

أنا عاصرت تلات حالات زميلاتى فى كلية الهندسة حصلهم دروب بعد موت أبوهم 

و كلية هندسة يعنى مجاميع ثانوية عامة عالية جدا

وصلوا لرسوب تلات مرات و رفت​*


----------



## peace_86 (31 أغسطس 2015)

*مريم ليست مريضة نفسياً.. لكن بعض الإعلاميين سيردد هذا الكلام طوال الوقت

فوق مصيبتها الأولانية إنها أخذت صفر.. وغير مصيبتها التالية لما تأخر التحقيق

ثم يأتي أحدهم وبكل بساطة يقول عنها مريضة نفسياً .. مما سيسفر لاحقاً عن إصابتها بمرض نفسي حقاً

عتبي على المتنورين الذين يتمسكون بالحيادية.. في ظل المواقف التي تتطلب رأي واضح وصريح يقف مع مظلومية البنت والبقاء بجانبها حتى يثبت العكس.. وهذا العكس أصلاً غير موجود*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ايه الى خلاها مش ممكن ان كل خبراء التزوير يبقوا  مزورين كلهم!!!*
> * هل كنتى معاهم يا ايرو ؟ هل دخلتى فى ضماير الناس!!*
> * متقوليش مش ممكن لانه ممكن و ممكن جدا كمان فى ظل الفساد الى موجود دا..*
> * وظل البلبله الى ممكن تحصل لو اثبتوا ان  البنت صح-- دى تقلب الدنيا و مش هيخلصوا--*
> ...


*
لا يا حبو لا كنت معاهم و لا كنت معاها 

اصل الل عايز يخلى واحد يجيب مجموع و فيه فساد : سهلة أوى 

يحلوا له فى ورقة إجابته مش شغلانة يعنى 

إيه لزومها التبديل ؟؟

ثانيا : إزاى يعنى تبقى ناقلة ورقة الاسئلة و تاخد درجة ؟؟

طبعا صفر و صفر و صفر كمان 

ثالثا : ورج يعنى ورق مش ورك :new6:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا للمشاركة
> 
> بصراحة البنت مستحيل بعد ان كانت من الاوائل ان تصبح صفر
> 
> ...



*ما فيش إستحالة و لا حاجة​*


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2015)

مقترح لحصول “طالبة صفر الثانوية” على شهادتها من إحدى سفارات الدول الآخرى !

تقدم سامح عبود المحامي والكاتب، باقتراح بشأن الطالبة مريم ملاك الملقبة بـ”طالبة صفر الثانوية العامة”، حيث اقترح أن تقدم للحصول على شهادة الثانوية أو مايعادلها عبرسفارة أي دولة آخرى غير مصر ماأسماهم بـ”البلاد المحترمة”.
وطرح عبود اقتراحه، عبر صفحته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي “فيس بوك”، حيث كتب: “بقترح على فتاة الصفر المتفوقة أنها تدى شلوت لنظام التعليم المصري ووزارة التربية والتعليم ولا تزعل نفسها.. ما فيش حاجة تستاهل تزعل عليها ولا دى دولة تستحق أن حد يطالبها بحاجة ولا يرفع عليها دعوى ولا يعبرها لأن الفساد مش بس فى وزارة التعليم لا ده فى القضاء كمان ومش محتمل تاخد حقها حتى لو عادت السنة .. اقتراحي المحدد إنها طالما هي شاطرة ومتفوقة تقدم لامتحان للحصول على شهادة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها عبر إحدى سفارات البلاد المحترمة أو بالمراسلة، وإذا كانت فقيرة أو تنقصها بعض الدراسات فعلى الشخصيات والمنظمات المتعاطفة معها أن تكتتب ماليا لمساعدتها بشتى الطرق وتقول لوزير التعليم طز فى شهادتك التافهة التى لا تساوى أى شىء”.

وعقب الفقيه الدستوري نور فرحات، على الاقتراح، بطرح عدد من الاقتراحات الآخرى لتنفيذه، ذكرها عبر صفحته بـ”فيس بوك”، قائلاً: “بمناسبة اقتراح سامح عبود بخصوص حملة اكتتاب لتعليم مريم تعليمًا أجنبيًا .. اقترح الخطوات التالية :

 ظ،- أن تنشر على النت نتيجة مريم فى السنوات السابقة للتاكد من تفوقها، 

ظ¢- أن تتم مخاطبة مؤسسات رجال الأعمال المخصصة لتشجيع التعليم المتميز ( القلعة وساويرس) لتغطية النفقات، 

ظ£- أن يتم البحث عن نظم التعليم الأجنبى فى مصر ( أقصد بالأجنبى الخاضع لولاية وإشراف مؤسسات تعليمية دولية معترف بها مثل ال BRITISH COUNCI،

 ظ¤- فى حالة امتناع مؤسسات التمويل المصرية عن التمويل ( وهو زهيد) يتم فتح باب المساهمة التطوعية ويشرفنى أن أكون من المساهمين .. وشكرا”.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا حبو لا كنت معاهم و لا كنت معاها *
> 
> *اصل الل عايز يخلى واحد يجيب مجموع و فيه فساد : سهلة أوى *
> 
> ...


 بصى يا ايروا--
  موضوع التبديل دا حصل كتييييير فعلا--
  اصل بتختلف بين كل واحد و التانى من ناحيه التنفيز- -
واحد له القدره انه يحل امتحان كامل و يحط الاجابه ماشى -- لكن الى بيسرق دا بيبقى عايز يعمل فى اسرع وقت الى هو عايزه -- علشان كل ما ناس تخش و تعرف كل ما الحقيقه ممكن تتفضح- دا غير نسبه الى هياخده هيتوزع-
 فبكل بساطه بيكون منشن على الشخص و فى لحظه جمع الورق بيبدل ارقام الجلوس-- او لهم تريقتهم...
و بقول لك حصلت حالات كتير و رفعوا قوادى و صوراوا الورق و مش خطهم و شوفته و كمان فيه واحده كان تشابه اسم-- يعنى نهى محمد حسن متكرر مثلا -- اتبدل الورق--
 يعنى فكره التبديل موجوده و بتحصل-- الى معندوش ضمير بيبقى عايز فلوس باقل تعب -- مش هيقعد يحل----- و مش هيعرف حد انه عمل كدا علشان تخوفا ان الى قدامه يبقى عنده ضمير-- 

 لزومها التبديل لانها اسرع طريقه .... و اتعملت كزه مره  

 اما عن الصفر مشوفتهاش فى حياتى  دا لو كاتب جزء السؤال بياخد درجه--
 و غير كدا فين التحقيق الرسمى -- فين الشهود-- فين مراقبين الامتحان-- مش بيعدوا مش بيشوفوا فين التحقيق معاهم لاثبات الحقيق-
 مين راقب يجى-- الطالبه الى كانت قاعده هنا كانت بتكتب و لا  عشر دقائق و خلاص--  المراقبين بيلفوا و يشوفوا و يسئلوا لو حد بيعيط بيساعدوا و يهدوا حد مش بيحل بيروحوا يشوفوا فيه ايه و يكلموه-- فين التحقيق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ورج يعنى ورق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك اتعاديتى منى-- خدى حقنه انتى لغه حبو  يا ايرو هههههه

و تانى بقول الله هو اعلم-- لكن بردوا الى ظاهر بالنسبه لى لا يدين البنت بل بالعكس تماما-


خطى صغير كدا ليه-- اشمعنى خطوطكم كبيره-- مش رادى يكبر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا يا حبو لا كنت معاهم و لا كنت معاها
> 
> اصل الل عايز يخلى واحد يجيب مجموع و فيه فساد : سهلة أوى
> ...


الموضوع مش تبع حد كبير ولا حاجة
الموضوع ممكن يكون بالفلوس ولناس عاديين ومن ورا لجنة الكنترول ... واللي عمل كده موظف واحد

وعمرو الليثي في برنامجه سأل وزير التعليم بعد الحكم في القضية سؤال محدد وقاله هي ورقة الاجابة كانت فاضية ولا مليانة ولو فاضية المطابقة كانت من الاسم اللي علي التيكت فقط ... تخيلي الوزير اللي مفروض عارف التفاصيل لانها قضية رأي عام .. اول ماجاوب سوح الكلام ، راح عمرو سأله تاني ، قاله مش عارف ...

هاشوف وارد عليك ... ممكن تتفرجي علي الحلقة

الموضوع مش طبيعي بالمرة ..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> وعقب الفقيه الدستوري نور فرحات، على الاقتراح، بطرح عدد من الاقتراحات الآخرى لتنفيذه، ذكرها عبر صفحته بـ”فيس بوك”، قائلاً: “بمناسبة اقتراح سامح عبود بخصوص حملة اكتتاب لتعليم مريم تعليمًا أجنبيًا .. اقترح الخطوات التالية :
> 
> ظ،- أن تنشر على النت نتيجة مريم فى السنوات السابقة للتاكد من تفوقها،
> 
> ...


 
يا ريت الموضوع دا يتنفز و ينجح--


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الموضوع مش تبع حد كبير ولا حاجة
> الموضوع ممكن يكون بالفلوس ولناس عاديين ومن ورا لجنة الكنترول ... واللي عمل كده موظف واحد
> 
> وعمرو الليثي في برنامجه سأل وزير التعليم بعد الحكم في القضية سؤال محدد وقاله هي ورقة الاجابة كانت فاضية ولا مليانة ولو فاضية المطابقة كانت من الاسم اللي علي التيكت فقط ... تخيلي الوزير اللي مفروض عارف التفاصيل لانها قضية رأي عام .. اول ماجاوب سوح الكلام ، راح عمرو سأله تاني ، قاله مش عارف ...
> ...



*شوفت الحتة ديه عل اليوتيوب 

و ما تستغربش 

لان الوزير مش حيسأل خبراء الخطوط : انتوا قارنتوا انهو حتة فى ورقة الاجابة ؟

صح ؟؟

ديه مش شغلته

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الموضوع مش تبع حد كبير ولا حاجة
> الموضوع ممكن يكون بالفلوس ولناس عاديين ومن ورا لجنة الكنترول ... واللي عمل كده موظف واحد
> 
> وعمرو الليثي في برنامجه سأل وزير التعليم بعد الحكم في القضية سؤال محدد وقاله هي ورقة الاجابة كانت فاضية ولا مليانة ولو فاضية المطابقة كانت من الاسم اللي علي التيكت فقط ... تخيلي الوزير اللي مفروض عارف التفاصيل لانها قضية رأي عام .. اول ماجاوب سوح الكلام ، راح عمرو سأله تاني ، قاله مش عارف ...
> ...



*و اذا كان زى ما بتقول موضوع فلوس 

و مش ناس كبيرة 

يبقى ايه مصلحة الطب الشرعى فى الكلام اللى بيقولوه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> مقترح لحصول “طالبة صفر الثانوية” على شهادتها من إحدى سفارات الدول الآخرى !
> 
> تقدم سامح عبود المحامي والكاتب، باقتراح بشأن الطالبة مريم ملاك الملقبة بـ”طالبة صفر الثانوية العامة”، حيث اقترح أن تقدم للحصول على شهادة الثانوية أو مايعادلها عبرسفارة أي دولة آخرى غير مصر ماأسماهم بـ”البلاد المحترمة”.
> وطرح عبود اقتراحه، عبر صفحته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي “فيس بوك”، حيث كتب: “بقترح على فتاة الصفر المتفوقة أنها تدى شلوت لنظام التعليم المصري ووزارة التربية والتعليم ولا تزعل نفسها.. ما فيش حاجة تستاهل تزعل عليها ولا دى دولة تستحق أن حد يطالبها بحاجة ولا يرفع عليها دعوى ولا يعبرها لأن الفساد مش بس فى وزارة التعليم لا ده فى القضاء كمان ومش محتمل تاخد حقها حتى لو عادت السنة .. اقتراحي المحدد إنها طالما هي شاطرة ومتفوقة تقدم لامتحان للحصول على شهادة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها عبر إحدى سفارات البلاد المحترمة أو بالمراسلة، وإذا كانت فقيرة أو تنقصها بعض الدراسات فعلى الشخصيات والمنظمات المتعاطفة معها أن تكتتب ماليا لمساعدتها بشتى الطرق وتقول لوزير التعليم طز فى شهادتك التافهة التى لا تساوى أى شىء”.
> ...



*بلاد محترمة ؟؟؟

و مصر مش محترمة يعنى ؟؟؟

دا يغور بكلامه اصلا

​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شوفت الحتة ديه عل اليوتيوب *​
> 
> *و ما تستغربش *​
> *لان الوزير مش حيسأل خبراء الخطوط : انتوا قارنتوا انهو حتة فى ورقة الاجابة ؟*​
> ...


 لو راجل قد مكانه و قد مسئوليته--
 كان  طلب انه يتطلع بنفسه على الورق و يشوفوا--
متقوليش دى مش شغلته
مين قال انها مش شغلته-- هو البند دا مش مكتوب فى ال Job description  مثلا علشان نقول مش شغلته!!
 لو بنته مكانها كان عمل ايه!
 فين التحقيق المترم-- فين الشهود فين --

اااه يا قلبى-- انا اروح اكمل شغل افضل 
دممى اتحرج زى ورج المدرسه كدا هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شوفت الحتة ديه عل اليوتيوب
> 
> و ما تستغربش
> 
> ...


افندم ... مش دا الوزير اللي افتي وقال مش خطها قبل النيابة متقول حاجة ... تقريبا خدها بالشبر
دا انا لو في مكانه وبنفس غباوته هاقول وروني كراسة اجابتها اشوفها ... ولو في نفس غباوته هانشر كراسة الاجابة علي الملأ امام الرأي العام تبرأة للوزارة ، واجيب دينا ترقص كمان 

الموضوع مش طب شرعي ، الموضوع ان مليون طالب السنة الجاية اللي مش عاجبه درجاته هايقولك وزارة فاسدة ... ومظاهرات يمكن تقلب ببلاوي ... مالك النهارده ياهندزة :flowers:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بصى يا ايروا--
> موضوع التبديل دا حصل كتييييير فعلا--
> اصل بتختلف بين كل واحد و التانى من ناحيه التنفيز- -
> واحد له القدره انه يحل امتحان كامل و يحط الاجابه ماشى -- لكن الى بيسرق دا بيبقى عايز يعمل فى اسرع وقت الى هو عايزه -- علشان كل ما ناس تخش و تعرف كل ما الحقيقه ممكن تتفضح- دا غير نسبه الى هياخده هيتوزع-
> ...



*موضوع التبديل الل حصل كتير : إنكشف يا حبو 

مش حد خبأ الموضوع : دا على حسب فكركم (فساد)


خطك صغير عشان إنتى عاملاه size 4 مش size 5

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> افندم ... مش دا الوزير اللي افتي وقال مش خطها قبل النيابة متقول حاجة ... تقريبا خدها بالشبر​دا انا لو في مكانه وبنفس غباوته هاقول وروني كراسة اجابتها اشوفها ... ولو في نفس غباوته هانشر كراسة الاجابة علي الملأ امام الرأي العام تبرأة للوزارة ، واجيب دينا ترقص كمان ​
> الموضوع مش طب شرعي ، الموضوع ان مليون طالب السنة الجاية اللي مش عاجبه درجاته هايقولك وزارة فاسدة ... ومظاهرات يمكن تقلب ببلاوي ... مالك النهارده ياهندزة :flowers:​



 
 يسلام يسلام على احلى كلام بيتقااال--
انت بتقول المضمون الى عايزا اقوله فى سطر او سطرين-- انا عماله ارغى فى 10- سطور علشان اقول مضمون سطر واحد من عندك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اللغه ليها ناسها بردوا ههههههههههههه

 بس انا مش معاك فى نقطه-- اعتقد لو جاب شاهينااار تبقى افضل من دينا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع التبديل الل حصل كتير : إنكشف يا حبو
> 
> 
> *


انكشفوا لان كان في الدراه ... في الخفا يعني 

اخبارك ايه يا ايريني فطارك النهارده كان كونتيننتل ولا فول :new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع التبديل الل حصل كتير : إنكشف يا حبو *
> 
> *مش حد خبأ الموضوع : دا على حسب فكركم (فساد)*
> 
> ...


 
 انهى تبديل الى انكشف ؟
الى انكشف يا ايروا متعملش فيه حاجه انا بتكلم عن تجارب شخصيه عن ناس اصحابنا و معارفنا--
و رغم ان كل شىء معاهم مفيش شىء اتعمل لهم-- رفعوا قوادى و طلبوا  و قلبوا الدنيا و مفيش فايده--
الموضوع المرادى كبر شزيتين علشان وصل للاعلام-- لكن النهايه واااحده

عن انهى تبديل انكشف تتكلمين


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2015)

> الموضوع مش طب شرعي  ، الموضوع ان مليون طالب السنة الجاية اللي مش عاجبه درجاته هايقولك وزارة  فاسدة ... ومظاهرات يمكن تقلب ببلاوي ... مال


]دى الخلاصة اللى شايف ان مريم مظلومة
بجانب كمان مش  موضوع طلبة
 هيفتح ملف كبير قوى اسمة اية اللى كان بيحصل قبل كدة ولولا البت دى كانت الدنيا هتفضل ماشية كدة ؟؟؟
منطقيا مستحيل البت دى تاخد حقها بالشكل دة
لولا الاعلام كان ممكن يحصل حاجة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2015)

> منطقيا مستحيل
> البت دى تاخد حقها بالشكل دة
> 
> 
> ...




تماااااام لو مكنش اتفضح اعلاميا بالشكل دا كان ممكن تاخد حقها او تتراضى-- لكن مش اكيد بردوا لانن الحالات الى اعرفها مخدوش لا حق و لا باطل -- الى منهم عاد و تفوق  تانى-- و الى منهم دخل كلياتبفلوس-- و الى منهم هاااجر و ساب البلد


----------



## Maran+atha (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما فيش إستحالة و لا حاجة​*


 
شكرا كثير للمشاركة 

البنت عاقلة 
من اسرة البنت اخوتها الاكبر منها دكاترة 
سامحينى اختى الغالية يوجد استحالة حقا 

لكن نعلم شىء واحد ان كان فى الارض ظلم فيوجد الله الذى قادر ان ينصف المظلوم 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انهى تبديل الى انكشف ؟
> الى انكشف يا ايروا متعملش فيه حاجه انا بتكلم عن تجارب شخصيه عن ناس اصحابنا و معارفنا--
> و رغم ان كل شىء معاهم مفيش شىء اتعمل لهم-- رفعوا قوادى و طلبوا  و قلبوا الدنيا و مفيش فايده--
> الموضوع المرادى كبر شزيتين علشان وصل للاعلام-- لكن النهايه واااحده
> ...



*اللا مش إنتى اللى بتقولى انكشف 

اتعمل باة ما اتعملش دا موضوع تانى 

لكن انكشف ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للمشاركة
> 
> البنت عاقلة
> من اسرة البنت اخوتها الاكبر منها دكاترة
> ...



*على فكرة فيه دكاترة عندهم امراض نفسية 

عاقلين يعنى 

انا ما قولتش مجنونة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انكشفوا لان كان في الدراه ... في الخفا يعني
> 
> اخبارك ايه يا ايريني فطارك النهارده كان كونتيننتل ولا فول :new6:​



*خلاص تستاهل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لو راجل قد مكانه و قد مسئوليته--
> كان  طلب انه يتطلع بنفسه على الورق و يشوفوا--
> متقوليش دى مش شغلته
> مين قال انها مش شغلته-- هو البند دا مش مكتوب فى ال Job description  مثلا علشان نقول مش شغلته!!
> ...



*أنا عمرى ما شوفت وزير بيراقب على طب شرعى ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> افندم ... مش دا الوزير اللي افتي وقال مش خطها قبل النيابة متقول حاجة ... تقريبا خدها بالشبر
> دا انا لو في مكانه وبنفس غباوته هاقول وروني كراسة اجابتها اشوفها ... ولو في نفس غباوته هانشر كراسة الاجابة علي الملأ امام الرأي العام تبرأة للوزارة ، واجيب دينا ترقص كمان
> 
> الموضوع مش طب شرعي ، الموضوع ان مليون طالب السنة الجاية اللي مش عاجبه درجاته هايقولك وزارة فاسدة ... ومظاهرات يمكن تقلب ببلاوي ... مالك النهارده ياهندزة :flowers:​



*مظاهرات ؟؟
:fun_oops:

معاك انا فى انه غبى ​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (31 أغسطس 2015)

ربنا  موجود


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

http://www.tahrirnews.com/posts/276233


----------



## soso a (31 أغسطس 2015)

"بوابة الأهرام" تنشر أوراق إجابة "مريم" صاحبة "صفر الثانوية"







تنفرد "بوابة الأهرام" بنشر أوراق إجابة الطالبة مريم، صاحبة قضية "صفر  الثانوية العامة"، بعد إعلان النيابة العامة ومصلحة الطب الشرعي، أن أوراق  الطالبة لم تتبدل. 

وحسبما كشفت أوراق الإجابات، فإن أحرف "اللام" و"السين" و"الكاف"  و"الميم" في اسم "مريم" متطابقة مع هذه الأحرف في الإجابات التي كتبتها في  الامتحان، كما أكد تقرير الطب الشرعي. 

وتنشر "بوابة الأهرام" أوراق إجابات مادتي اللغة العربية واللغة الإنجليزية.  

جدير بالذكر أن مريم قالت إن الخط المكتوب به الاسم "يخصها بالفعل"،  ولكن الخط الموجود بأوراق الإجابة "لا يخصها"، إلا أن الطب الشرعي وجد  تطابقًا في طريقة الخط المكتوب به الاسم مع الخط في أوراق الإجابات. 

























































































​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2015)

لا بجد مش فاهمه هي ديه اجابات ؟ انا شايفه اسئله مكتوبة 
فين الاجابات؟ طيب ده عربي وإنجليزي ، باقي المواد كان مكتوب فيها اي حاجة ولا الورقه كانت فاضية ؟


----------



## philanthropist (31 أغسطس 2015)

انا شايفة ان فى اختلاف ف الخطوط ولا انا غلطانة ولا ايه بالظبط


----------



## philanthropist (31 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن رابط الخبر بعد اذنك 
و على فكرة يا جماعة فى حاجة عايزة اقولكم عليها انا شايفة اجابات مكتوبة قد تكون صحيحة و قد تكون خاطئة لكن اللى انا اعرفه ان كلمة المدرس هى اللى تمشى ف التصحيح بمعنى ان لو الطالب مجاوب الاجابة النموذجية و المدرس عملها غلط يبقى المدرس على صواب و لو الطالب عمل تظلم يقولوا انت ليك درجات بس مش بياخدها حصلت مع ناس كتير من معارفى يعنى حتى لو الاجابات الموجودة صح طالما المدرس عاملها غلط يبقى هو صح ف نظر القانون .


----------



## philanthropist (31 أغسطس 2015)

*بالفيديو.. أحد المعلمين يكشف مفاجأة فى قضية مريم ملاك صاحبة الصفر*

[YOUTUBE]pP3Fs3I7Gmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (31 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع 
اختى الغالية soso 

الخط مختلف 100%

اللجنة كذابة 100%

ربنا موجود 
ربنا يرحمنا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2015)

*مش فاهمة حاجة مرة يقولوا ماتبتش حاجة 
وهنا الاسئلة منقولة 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مش فاهمة حاجة مرة يقولوا ماتبتش حاجة
> وهنا الاسئلة منقولة
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​



*اى كلام فى اى كلام 

كل اللى عايز يكتب يكتب 

​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2015)

*اللى انا شايفه عبارة عن محاولة لتقليد خط مريم داخل الورق بمعنى ان اللى كاتب الورق ده مش طالب انما حد بيقلد خطوط
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DwShd3I8bmk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2iDsTkySO_A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2015)

هام رامي جلال عامر يثبت أن أوراق الإمتحانات التي عرضتها الوزارة أنها لا تخص مريم بالإعتماد على الخط بالدليل، ويحرج الوزارة



 هام: رامي جلال عامر يثبت أن أوراق الإمتحانات التي عرضتها الوزارة أنها لا تخص مريم بالإعتماد على الخط بالدليل، ويحرج الوزارة




 تناول الكاتب رامي جلال عامر، الأوراق التي رعضتها وزارة التربية  والتعليم اليوم ونسبتها لمريم، حيث قالت الوزارة أن هذه الأوراق هي الأوراق  الحقيقية الخاصة بالطالبة مريم ملاك، وقام رامي بمقارنة الخط المكتوب على  الورقة الاولى لكراسة الإجابة والتي يكتب فيها الطالب بياناته الشخصية مثل  الإسم والصف ورقم الجلوس ..إلخ وقارنها مع المكتوب داخل كراسة الإجابة  نفسها، وأثبت رامي عن طريق أشكال رسم الحروف أن هذه الورقات ليست لمريم ولا  تمت لها بصلة من قريب او من بعيد، وهو الامر الذي أحرج وزارة التربية  والتعليم جداً وإليكم ما قاله:
 في الصورة غلاف إجابة “مريم ملاك” مع جزء من إجابتها المزعومة داخل الورقة (مادة اللغة العربية):
1- ورق إجابة مريم منقول فيه الأسئلة فقط بخط “الرقعة” المكتوب بيد يمنى. بينما مريم تستخدم اليد اليسرى وتكتب بخط “النسخ”.
2- أي طفل قد يلاحظ الفارق العام بين الخطين، ولذلك اقترح على مصلحة الطب الشرعي توظيف بعد الأطفال للمساعدة.
3- لهواة التسالي: لاحظ الفرق في الحالتين بين:
– حرف الراء (مثلاً كلمتي “مريم”فوق، و”المشروعات” تحت).
– حرف الخاء (مثلاً كلمتي “الخمار” فوق، و”التخطيط” تحت)
– حرف الكاف (مثلاً كلمتي “ذكري” فوق، والكبرى” تحت)
– حرف الصاد (مثلاً في كلمتي “صفط” فوق، و”الاصلية” تحت)
– التاء المربوطة (مثلاً كلمتي “الثانوية” فوق، و”الرؤية” تحت)


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2015)

*اخيرا وجدنا الحل لمشكلة اختنا مريم ملاك صاحبة صفر %



 الى وزير التربية والتعليم وكل قيادات وزارة التربية والتعليم
والى الطالبة مريم ملاك نقدم لكم حل عملى لمشكلة الطالبة "مريم فكرى"

لقد اُثيرت مشكلة اختنا الغالية الطالبة "مريم ملاك " صاحبة "صفر %"
والاحساس بالظلم شئ قاسى وفظيع واكيد فى سر خطير وراء هذه المشكلة وحل هذا  السر واللغز سهل جدا ولذلك نقدم لكم بعض الحلول العملية لحل لغز هذه  الطالبة 
1- هذه الطالبة واضح انها طالبة متفوقه وذلك من نتائجها فى الاعوام السابقة  ولكى نتأكد عملياً من ذلك نحضر احد الامتحانات لاى مادة قد امتحنتها ونطلب  منها ان تجاوب على هذا الامتحان بنفس الاجابات التى كتبتها فى ورقة  الاجابة وبعد ذلك نعمل لجنة تصحح الامتحان ونتعرف عملياً على مستواها  الحقيقى ومن اجابتها ممكن نتعرف على ورقة امتحانها الاصلى فقد تكون تبدلت  بدون قصد مع طالبة قبلها او بعدها ولو حصلت مريم على درجة كبيرة فى  الامتحان يبقى تستحق الاهتمام بمشكلتها وحلها 
2- نحضر بعض من زملاءها وزميلاتها الذين كانوا معها فى نفس اللجنة ونسألهم  عن مريم وهل كانت مركزة فى الامتحان وكانت مشغولة وبتجاوب ولا كانت مضطربة  وخائفة ولم تجاوب بل كتبت فقط الاسئلة لو كانت بتجاوب اكيد هتكون مشغولة  ومركزة طوال الوقت 
3- نحضر بعض زميلاتها المقربين اليها ونسألهم هل كانت مريم اخر كل امتحان  تتناقش معكم فى الامتحان وهل كانت هى تتحاور معكم وكانت تجاوب على الاسئلة  صح ام لا ؟ اكيد شهادة زملاءها هيبن مدى انا كانت بتجاوب صح ام خطأ
4- نراجع نتيجة كذا اسم قبل وبعد مريم فى ارقام الجلوس فقد يكون قد حدث خطأ  غير مقصد وتم تبديل الاوراق بطريقة خطأ ونتأكد هل كل واحد من الذين قبلها  وبعدها واخد درجة يستحقها ام فى واحد مستواه ضعيف واخذ درجة اكبر مما يستحق  وتكون دى نتيجة مريم
5- نسأل اختنا الطالبة مريم عن اى مادة كانت فيها علامة مميزة "شغابيط ,  رسمة معينة , اى شئ مميز وتقوله لاى احد مسئول دون ان يعرفه الكنترول ونسحب  مجموعة اوراق هذه المادة لارقام جلوس قبل وبعد رقم جلوس مريم ونبحث عن هذه  العلامة المميزة فقد نكتشف ورقتها بهذه العلامة
هذه بعض الافكار العملية البسيطة التى من خلالها نتأكد من مستوى مريم  الحقيقى ومنها نقدر نعرف نحل لغز هذه المشكلة ولذلك ادعوى المسئولين من  قراءة هذا الموضوع جيدا وحل هذه المشكلة بأسرع وقت لكى تأخذ الطالبة مريم  حقها 
اتمنى حد يوصل هذه الافكار للمسئولين لحل هذه المشكلة
فكرة "اسامة سمير" بالتربية والتعليم
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ntgit5z5Yuw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2015)

[FONT=Tahoma !important]*داً أكثر إشراقاً.. الأنبا سوريال أسقف كنيستنا في أستراليا يرحب باستضافة مريم لاستكمال تعليمها*​​​
[FONT=Tahoma !important]*مشاعر وطنية لا علاقة لها بالدين، وانحيازًا للحق الواضح كنور الشمس.. أسقف الكنيسة القبطية بملبورن يُرحب باستضافة "مريم" لاستكمال تعليمها في استراليا بوصفها "مواطنة مصرية".*​​[/FONT]​[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma !important]*وعبر الأنبا سوريال عن أسفه العميق قائلاً: إن ما يحدث في مصر لطالبة الثانوية العامة، مريم لهو عمل إجرامي وظلم كبير. ويجب إقالة وزير التعليم المصري على الفور. وسأكون في غاية السعادة لإستقبال هذة الطالبة المذهلة والمشرقة في أستراليا لإكمال تعليمها.*​​[FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*[FONT=Tahoma !important]
	
**https://www.facebook.com/KarasAlmuh....160186.60300495967/10154160521090968/?type=1*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*https://www.facebook.com/KarasAlmuh....160186.60300495967/10154160521090968/?type=1*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (1 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ophNa_YwQs8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 سبتمبر 2015)

aymonded قال:


> [YOUTUBE]ophNa_YwQs8[/YOUTUBE]​


خطير .. خطير .. خطير
شكرا ايمن ... الفساد للركب​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2015)

*تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"، مستندًا يثبت التلاعب في أوراق الطالبة "مريم ملاك" المعروفة إعلاميًا بطالبة "الصفر"، حيث قدّم الدكتور محب الرافعي وزير التربية والتعليم مستندًا إلى المهندس إبراهيم محلب رئيس الوزراء يوضح فيه أنه تبث بالفعل التلاعب في أوراق الطالبة.*
*
*
*وقال المستند نصا: "إيماءً إلى كتاب معاليكم رقم 574\8 بتاريخ 26\8\2015 بشأن الإجراءات المزمع اتخاذها حيال المسؤولين عن تزوير واستبدال الأوراق الخاصة بالطالبة مريم ملاك بكنترول محافظة أسيوط نحيط علم سيادتكم أنه بعد أن ورد لنا القرار الصادر من المستشار أحمد فتحي المحامي العام لنيابة جنوب أسيوط.. أثبت وأكد وجود تلاعب في جميع الأوراق الخاصة بالطالبة المذكورة".*

*وأضاف الخطاب: "فإنني وبحكم مسؤوليتي الكاملة تجاه المنظومة التعليمية أتقدم إلى معاليكم برغبتي في الاستقالة عن منصبي كوزيرًا للتربية والتعليم".. ولكن رئيس الوزراء رفض هذا الطلب حتى يتم استدعاء الوزير.*



*




*​*

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - بوابة الفجر: مستند.. "الرافعي" يعترف بالتلاعب في أوراق "طالبة الصفر".. ويعتذر لـ"محلب" عن منصبه 
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2015)

وزير التعليم ينفى  التقدم باستقالته.. ويؤكد: أمارس عملى بشكل طبيعى  الإثنين، 31 أغسطس 2015 - 11:55 م الدكتور محب الرافعى - وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور محب الرافعى - وزير  التربية والتعليم تطبيق آخر الأخبار من اليوم السابع   كتب محمود طه حسين نفى الدكتور محب الرافعى وزير التربية والتعليم، صحة ما تم تداوله عبر  صفحات مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى عن تقديمه استقالته، قائلا: "استقالتى لا  أساس لها من الصحة، وأمارس عملى بشكل طبيعى".  واستنكر وزير التربية والتعليم فى تصريحاته لـ"اليوم السابع" ما يحدث بشأن  قضية الطالبة مريم، قائلا: لماذا أتقدم باستقالتى، والنيابة قد برأت  الوزارة وأثبتت أن أوراق الطالبة تخصها.  وكان رواد التواصل الاجتماعى تداولوا منذ قليل قولهم إن الدكتور محب  الرافعى وزير التربية والتعليم تقدم باستقالته بسبب نتيجة الطالبة مريم  ملاك صاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة. 

http://m2.youm7.com/story/2015/8/31/%d9%88%d8%b2%d9%8a%d8%b1-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%aa%d8%b9%d9%84%d9%8a%d9%85-%d9%8a%d9%86%d9%81%d9%89-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%aa%d9%82%d8%af%d9%85-%d8%a8%d8%a7%d8%b3%d8%aa%d9%82%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%aa%d9%87-%d9%88%d9%8a%d8%a4%d9%83%d8%af--%d8%a3%d9%85%d8%a7%d8%b1%d8%b3-%d8%b9%d9%85%d9%84%d9%89-%d8%a8%d8%b4%d9%83%d9%84-%d8%b7%d8%a8/2328672#.VeWU-n1yZ41


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2015)

مجلس الوزراء: الخطاب المنسوب لوزير التعليم بواقعة صاحبة"صفر الثانوية" مزور الثلاثاء، 01 سبتمبر 2015 - 09:36 ص إبراهيم محلب رئيس مجلس الوزراء كتبت هند مختار أكد هانى يونس، المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس مجلس الوزراء، أن الخطاب المتداول والمنسوب للدكتور محب الرافعى، وزير التربية والتعليم، والذى يتضمن تقديمه استقالته على خلفية واقعة الطالبة مريم ملاك صاحبة "صفر الثانوية العامة" مزور ولا صحة له. وأضاف، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تواصل مع وزير التربية والتعليم الذى أكد له أن هذا الخطاب لا أساس له من الصحة، واصفا واقعة تزوير الخطاب بأنها "جريمة" . ولفت المستشار الإعلامى، إلى أن هذا الخطاب المزور ليس هو الواقعة الأولى من نوعها بل تكرر فى الخطابات المنسوبة لرئيس الوزراء وللوزراء أكثر من مرة، مناشدا وسائل الإعلام بعدم الانسياق وراء كل ما ينشر على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى أو الخطابات والأخبار التى لا أساس لها من الصحة والتى تهدف لزعزعة استقرار البلد. وكان خطاب متداول قد نسب لوزير التربية والتعليم يتقدم فيه باستقالته لرئيس الوزراء، بعد ثبوت واقعة التزوير فى أوراق الطالبة مريم ملاك.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/9/1/%D9%85%D8%AC%D9%84%D8%B3-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A1--%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%B7%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%86%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%A8-%D9%84%D9%88%D8%B2%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%B9%D8%A9-%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%AD%D8%A8%D8%A9%D8%B5%D9%81%D8%B1-%D8%A7/2329002#.VeWV1_fnW90


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2015)

*أكد الفنان محمد صبحي، أنه تلقى إتصالاً هاتفيًا من قبل مجلس الوزارء، يؤكد فيه لقاء مزمع بين المهندس إبراهيم محلب، والطالبة مريم ملاك صاحبة الصفر الأشهر بالثانوية العامة، والمحامي الخاص بقضيتها المستشار إيهاب رمزي.

وتوجه صبحي في مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية أون تي في، بالشكر للمهندس إبراهيم محلب، واصفًا إياه بـ الأب الحنون الذي يهتم بمشكلات أبنائه المصريين.

وفي سياق متصل ، كشف المستشار إيهاب رمزي، محامي الطالبة ، أن نجل نائب رئيس كنترول أسيوط كان يؤدي امتحانات الثانوية العامة بلجان يرأسها والده، بما يخالف القانون بشكل واضح وصريح ، مؤكدًا أن هناك تلاعبًا ما في القضية للتضحية بمريم أمام وزارة بأكملها.

وتسائل رمزى في مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية أون تي في : كيف للطب الشرعي أن يقوم باستكتاب الطالبة خمس مرات، هل الخبراء غير قادرون على حسم أمرهم من المرة الأولى.   

وأضاف : "أن الصفر الذي حصلت عليه مريم يعني أنها لم تكتب بأي مادة من السبع مواد كلمة واحدة ،لافتًا ، أن التلاعب الذي تم بورقة مريم حدث بغباء فاضح.

وطالب رمزي، النيابة العامة بإعادة فتح التحقيقات في هذه القضية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lDAipd0IYoY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2015)

*ال اللواء رفعت عبدالحميد، الخبير في العلوم الجنائية، إن أوراق إجابة الطالبة مريم ملاك، المشهورة بـ"طالبة الصفر" تم تزويرها.*
*وأضاف عبد الحميد أن الجناة اثنان لن يخرجا عن محيط اللجنة والجريمة تمت بانتظام بعد انصراف الطالبة بأسلوب النزع والاستبدال وإعادة التدبيس وتبديل المحتوى الصحيح بآخر غير صحيح.*
*وأشار عبدالحميد، خلال لقائه مع الإعلامي عمرو عبدالحميد، ببرنامج "البيت بيتك"، على شاشة قناة "TEN" الفضائية، مساء أمس الإثنين، إلى أن القضاة هم من يجب أن يحققوا في أوراق الطالبة وليس الطب الشرعي.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UAQWBZBOI9o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ال اللواء رفعت عبدالحميد، الخبير في العلوم الجنائية، إن أوراق إجابة الطالبة مريم ملاك، المشهورة بـ"طالبة الصفر" تم تزويرها.*
> *وأضاف عبد الحميد أن الجناة اثنان لن يخرجا عن محيط اللجنة والجريمة تمت بانتظام بعد انصراف الطالبة بأسلوب النزع والاستبدال وإعادة التدبيس وتبديل المحتوى الصحيح بآخر غير صحيح.*
> *وأشار عبدالحميد، خلال لقائه مع الإعلامي عمرو عبدالحميد، ببرنامج "البيت بيتك"، على شاشة قناة "TEN" الفضائية، مساء أمس الإثنين، إلى أن القضاة هم من يجب أن يحققوا في أوراق الطالبة وليس الطب الشرعي.*


ولاخ عبد الحميد دة شاف ورق الاجابة وخطها عشان يقول كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 سبتمبر 2015)

حالات متعددة من نفس كنترول مريم
اصحاب صفر
ع المحور الان


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2015)

*كبير المراسلين بمجلس الوزرا وكان مدرس عربى. سابق قابلها ع سلم رئاسة الوزاره وسألها فجأة فالنحو وشهدلها فى اجابتها عليه بانها متفوقه  رغم انه قال انه كان مقتنع انها جايبة صفر ولكن غير رايه  لتفوقها واجابتها الرائعه...والبنت جاوبتهم تانى بالتفصيل عالهوا ..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2015)

*هو لقائها مع محلب اتذاع ؟؟ 
طب لو اتذاع ياريت اللى يقدر ينزل الفيديو ينزله هنا *​


----------



## philanthropist (1 سبتمبر 2015)

التقى المهندس إبراهيم محلب، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء ، الطالبة مريم ملاك، وشقيقها، والمحامى الخاص بها، حيث أكد رئيس الوزراء فى بداية لقائه أن لديه ثقة بلا حدود فى النيابة العامة، وأنه سيساند الطالبة فى التظلم التى تقدمت به، وكأنها ابنته، حتى تظهر الحقيقة، فإن كان لها الحق ستحصل عليه كاملاً، وإن لم يكن لها حق سنخبرها بأنها ليس لها حق وبأسباب ذلك. وأكد رئيس الوزراء أنه يتابع تظلمها وكذلم تظلم طالبة أخرى فى نفس المدرسة تسمى "رضوى" وبعض الطلاب الآخرين، فهم أبناؤنا، وكل من له حق سيحصل عليه، مشيراً إلى أن وزير العدل وعد بتوفير أى عدد من الخبراء يُطلب لفحص الأوراق. مريم تشكر رئيس الوزراء.. ومحلب: هأجيب حقك من جانبها تقدمت الطالبة "مريم" بالشكر لرئيس الوزراء، لبحثه شكواها، مشيرة إلى أنها تُقدر هذا الموقف، وتعتبره مثل والدها، وستواصل جهودها بحثاً عن حقها. شعرت أننا فى دولة عدل وقالت الطالبة مريم ملاك، صاحبة واقعة صفر الثانوية العامة عقب لقائها بالمهندس إبراهيم محلب رئيس الوزراء إنه قال لها "أنا نفسى طويل ومعاكى لآخر لحظة والدولة كلها معاكى وهأجيب لك حقك". مشيرة إلى أن رئيس الوزراء خلال لقائه بها طمأنها وأكد لها أن حقها سيأتى لها، قائلة "شعرت أننا فى دولة عدل بعد لقائى برئيس الوزراء". وعلقت مريم على أوراق إجاباتها المتداولة بأن أوراق إجاباتها لم تكن فارغة ولكنها كانت تجيب إجابات نموذجية من الساعة التاسعة وحتى الثانية عشر قائلة "الطب الشرعى قالى فى الأول إن فيه تزوير وكنت مستنية أنه ينصفنى"، وقالت تعليقا على الاختبارات التى ستجرى لها على الهواء "رئيس الوزراء قالى امتحانات إيه ورئيس الوزراء موجود". وقال الدكتور إيهاب رمزى، محامى الطالبة مريم ملاك، صاحبة واقعة صفر الثانوية العامة، فى تصريحات صحفية له لمقر مجلس الوزراء، إن المهندس إبراهيم محلب رئيس الوزراء قال لمريم "لازم تثقى أن الدولة معاكى ولازم تبتسمى، مش هقدر أنام إلا لما أجيب لك حقك" .

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/9/1...العامة-ويؤكد--أثق-فى-الن/2330138#.VeYTmiVViko


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 سبتمبر 2015)

وبعد مقابلة المحور ورئيس الوزراء
تسكت تخميناتنا
ويارب يعود الحق لاصحابه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2015)

*البابا تواضروس يقابل مريم غداا ..*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 سبتمبر 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *البابا تواضروس يقابل مريم غداا ..*


يارب ميكونش فيها ان
وتوصية بالتنازل لاجل البلد
( نظرية المؤامرة)!!!!!!


----------



## كليماندوس (1 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [FONT=Tahoma !important]*داً أكثر إشراقاً.. الأنبا سوريال أسقف كنيستنا في أستراليا يرحب باستضافة مريم لاستكمال تعليمها*​​​
> [FONT=Tahoma !important]*مشاعر وطنية لا علاقة لها بالدين، وانحيازًا للحق الواضح كنور الشمس.. أسقف الكنيسة القبطية بملبورن يُرحب باستضافة "مريم" لاستكمال تعليمها في استراليا بوصفها "مواطنة مصرية".*​​





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ​





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [FONT=Tahoma !important]*وعبر الأنبا سوريال عن أسفه العميق قائلاً: إن ما يحدث في مصر لطالبة الثانوية العامة، مريم لهو عمل إجرامي وظلم كبير. ويجب إقالة وزير التعليم المصري على الفور. وسأكون في غاية السعادة لإستقبال هذة الطالبة المذهلة والمشرقة في أستراليا لإكمال تعليمها.*​​[FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*[FONT=Tahoma !important]
> 
> **https://www.facebook.com/KarasAlmuh....160186.60300495967/10154160521090968/?type=1*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*https://www.facebook.com/KarasAlmuh....160186.60300495967/10154160521090968/?type=1*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


*هوا دا الحل 
زى مجدى يعقوب

بلا مقابلة محلب  ، بلا  اختبارات على الهوا
ما سمعناش عن حد خد الثانوية العامة بإختبارات على الهوا*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (2 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]R1i8hBzP0yE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (2 سبتمبر 2015)

*نفى وزارة التربية و التعتيم* 

[YOUTUBE]UAQWBZBOI9o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> يارب ميكونش فيها ان
> وتوصية بالتنازل لاجل البلد
> ( نظرية المؤامرة)!!!!!!


 تمام كدا--
 انا الحقيقه الحقيقه--  رغم كل دا مش متفائله--
 يمكن  اتعقد من الى شوفته فى البنت الى اعرفها--
لانهم كانوا عملوا تحقيق و لقوا ورقها و عرفوا البنت الى راحت لها درجتها  و كل شىء-- و فى الاخر بردوا مخدتش حقها-- و المحاميين  من اول يوم قالوا لها خصوصا الموضوع دا محدش بياخد حقه فيه .....

 اعتقد حلها تسافر بره البلد زى ما عملت البنت الى اعرفها-- بره هتتفوق و هتتقدم
هنا حتى لو حصل  انه يجى حقها و بستبعد انه  يجى-- هتبقى له توابع وحشه جدا-- 

ربنا  يعينها و يديها حكمه


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تمام كدا--
> انا الحقيقه الحقيقه--  رغم كل دا مش متفائله--
> يمكن  اتعقد من الى شوفته فى البنت الى اعرفها--
> لانهم كانوا عملوا تحقيق و لقوا ورقها و عرفوا البنت الى راحت لها درجتها  و كل شىء-- و فى الاخر بردوا مخدتش حقها-- و المحاميين  من اول يوم قالوا لها خصوصا الموضوع دا محدش بياخد حقه فيه .....
> ...


ربنا موجود


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2015)

*البابا تواضروس يعتذر عن لقاء طالبة الصفر لارتباطه بزيارات عل مفاجئة ​*
http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/9/2...وية-لارتباطه-بزيارات-عمل/2330818#.VecLevmqqkq



:flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 سبتمبر 2015)

بيقولوا البنت اللى اعتذرت
ههههه( الموضوع فيه ان واخوتها    )
http://m.moheet.com/2015/09/02/2310920/اعتذار-الطالبة-مريم-ملاك-عن-لقاء-الب.html#.VecXc8mEbqA


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2015)

*«أقباط من أجل الوطن» لـ«رجال الدين المسيحي»: ارفعوا أيديكم عن «طالبة صفر الثانوية»







قال الاتحاد العام لأقباط من أجل الوطن ومقره الإسكندرية، إنه من الخطأ  الفادح اللعب بوتر الطائفية في قضية الطالبة مريم ملاك صاحبة صفر الثانوية  العامة، مشيرا إلى أنه من الواجب التعامل وفق معيار وطني فقط.

وأعرب كريم كمال مؤسس ورئيس الاتحاد، في  بيان إعلامي عن غاية قلقه من حالة الاستقطاب التي ظهرت في وسائل التواصل  الاجتماعي وتحول الأمر إلى منظور ديني بسبب ديانة مريم، لأن الكثير من  المسيحيين حققوا تفوقا في الثانوية العامة ودخلوا كليات القمة.

وطالب الاتحاد، رجال الدين المسيحي بالابتعاد عن قضية مريم ملاك، بوصفها مواطنة مصرية لها كل الحقوق والواجبات القانونية.

واعتبر كمال، أن استخدام الدين في حل أي  مشكلة غير دينية يقضي على الدولة المدنية ويحول الأقباط لأقلية، وهو أمر  مرفوض لأنهم جزء أصيل في النسيج الوطني، وليسوا أقلية دينية.

واختتم كمال، بمطالبته بتشكيل لجنة محايدة  لفحص أوراق الطالبة وإظهار الحقيقة في وقت سريع، كونها أصبحت قضية رأي عام،  مع محاسبة المسئولين عن ذلك في حالة ثبت صحة موقف الطالبة، ليكونوا رادعا  لأي فاسد أو مهمل.

نقلا عن الشروق
* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2015)

*
كيف رد "وزير التعليم" على طائفية قضية "مريم"؟







قال وزير التربية والتعليم محب الرافعي،  إن استخدام الطائفية في قضية مريم ملاك، الطالبة المعروفة إعلاميا بطالبة  الصفر ليس في مصلحة الوطن، مشيرا إلى أن الترويج لفيديوهات منتشرة على  الانترنت عن انتماء المتحدث باسم التربية والتعليم هاني كمال لمشروع النهضة  الإخواني ليس في صالح القضية.
وأضاف الرافعي، في تصريح خاص لـ"دوت مصر"،  اليوم الأربعاء، أن كمال ليس له أية علاقة بالقضية، مشيرا إلى أنه أيضا  توجد فيديوهات له وهو يوقع على استمارات تمرد، فلماذا لا تنتشر، قائلا أن  الإعلام ضخم من قضية الطالبة، وأنها كانت تظهر خلال سير التحقيقات في  الإعلام، مما أثر على تعاطف الناس مع القضية، بعكس أعضاء كنترول أسيوط،  اللذين لم يظهروا خلال سير التحقيقات.
وتابع الوزير أن اللعب بهذا الكارت  الطائفي ليس في مصلحة أي طرف من أطراف القضية، مشيرا إلى أنه يستبعد توجيه  دعوة من البابا تواضرس إلى الفتاة، مشيرا إلى أن البنت مواطنة مصرية، توجهت  لمؤسسات القضاء في الدولة وقد منحتها حقها، وإن من حقها التظلم بشكل  قانوني، قائلا "إحنا شعب عاطفي والناس تتعاطف مع الفتاة، لكن محدش شاف ورق  البنت وعرف الحقيقة".


نقلا عن دوت مصر
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2015)

*جبرائيل يطالب بإقالة وزير التربية والتعليم بسبب «طالبة الصفر»





 نقلا عن التحرير
  طالب الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان بإقالة   الدكتور محب الرافعي وزير التربية والتعليم بسبب واقعة الطالبة مريم ملاك   الحاصلة على صفرٍ في الثانوية العامة، المعروفة إعلاميًّا بـ"طالبة الصفر".

 وقال جبرائيل، في بيانٍ، الأربعاء: "ما تسير عليه وزارة التربية  والتعلم  من الإصرار على عدم  تبديل أو تزوير في أوراق إجابة الطالبة مريم  لا يتفق  مع الحد الأدنى من المعقولية إذ كيف تحصل الطالبة على صفر بعد أن  اجتازت  جميع مراحل التعليم بتفوق ووصلت إلى الثانوية العامة".
 وأضاف: "يجب إقالة وزير التربية والتعليم فورًا لإخفاقه في حل مشكلة   تعليمية أدَّت إلى تصدع مجتمعي، وكادت تفقد الثقة في أداء الوزارة، وانتداب   لجنة محايدة ويفضل أن تكون من أساتذة إحدى كليات العلوم المختصين في   مضاهات الخطوط، ومطالبة النائب العام بإعادة تحقيق وعدم اتفاق تقرير الطب   الشرعي وسؤال مراقب اللجنة ومراقب الدور ورئيس الكنترول والإطلاع على   الأوراق الدراسية والشهادات الحاصلة عليها الطالبة مريم  وإجراء تحريات عن   ظروف وملابسات الواقعة وبصفة خاصة عما إذا كان هناك تدليس أو غش وقع على   الطالبة وأدَّى الى تبديل أوراق إجاباتها بأوراق أخرى للوقوف على حقيقة   الموضوع".*


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *«أقباط من أجل الوطن» لـ«رجال الدين المسيحي»: ارفعوا أيديكم عن «طالبة صفر الثانوية»
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كلام رائع وفي منتهى التعقل.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2015)

* 
​ أمر  المستشار سامح كمال،  رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، بسحب أوراق قضية الطالبة  مريم ملاك ذكري،  المشهوره إعلاميا"بصفر الثانوية العامة" والمقيدة لدى  نيابة أسيوط  لتحقيقها بمعرفة المكتب الفني لرئيس الهيئة. 

صرح بذلك المستشار محمد سمير المتحدث الرسمي باسم هيئة النيابة الإدارية.​*


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2015)

ما هو المقصود من سحب أوراقها؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2015)

أمة قال:


> ما هو المقصود من سحب أوراقها؟


*اعتقد المقصود هو ملف القضيه وتحقيقاتها*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2015)

ما أنا فاهمة أنها أوراق ملف القضية. يعني لما يؤمر المستشار بسحب أوراق القضية معناه ان القضية مرفوضو والا إيه.  
اصلي نسيت العربي الدارج.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2015)

*لا معناه ان الورق هيتنقل لمكتب المستشار الفنى للبت تقريبا فى تحويله للنيابه العامه
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 سبتمبر 2015)

سيتم نقل اوراق القضية من جهة التحقيق الاولى الى جهة تحقيق أعلى وارفع شأنا


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا للأحبة سمعان وناجح على التوضيح


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 سبتمبر 2015)

موقع النيابة الادارية وفى الرئيسية الخبر كاملا
http://www.ap.gov.eg/


----------



## أَمَة (3 سبتمبر 2015)

الخبر يقول يا ناجح أن الطالبتان تظلمتا بعد "حصولهما على نتائج متدنية في نتيجة هذا العام"... الصفر قيمة متدنية؟!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 سبتمبر 2015)

بأقصد سحب الاوراق والتحقيق بواسطة المكتب الفنى

أمر المستشار سامح كمال رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، بسحب أوراق قضية الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، المشهورة إعلاميا بـ"صفر الثانوية العامة" والمقيدة لدى نيابة أسيوط لتحقيقها بمعرفة المكتب الفني لرئيس الهيئة.

...  
والباقى الصحفى بيسرد مايقال له
وسننتظر ماتسفر عنه لجان التحقيق
مع انى باشك فى خير من وراء ذلك
ربنا بستر


----------



## أَمَة (3 سبتمبر 2015)

كلامك صح! لم اقل أن المستشار قال. بل الخبر يقول.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*هاجم المستشار مرتضى  منصور ، رئيس  نادي الزمالك، الطالبة مريم، المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ«طالبة  صفر الثانوية »،  قائلًا: «مين مريم دي؟.. إيه البلد اللي بقت ضعيفة دي؟..  مين مريم دي اللي رئيس الوزراء يستقبلها ويقول لها حقك علينا يا بنتي؟».

وأضاف  «منصور»، في مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «اللعبة الحلوة مع بندق» على  قناة  «LTC»، مساء الأربعاء: «يا جماعة مينفعش البلد تبقى كده، البلد لازم  تفوق».*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*طلاب الثانوية يتجمعون أمام التعليم تضامنا مع الطالبة مريم 



 نقلا عن صدى البلد

 تجمع عدد من طلاب الثانوية العامة منذ قليل أمام مقر وزارة التربية والتعليم تضامنا مع الطالبة مريم، صاحبة "صفر الثانوية العامة".

وردد المشاركون فى الوقفة عددا من الهتافات المعادية لوزير التربية والتعليم، كما رفعوا عددا من اللافتات التى تحمل صور الطالبة.

*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

وهو ماله هو مدخل مناخيره فى كل حاجة ليه هو بتاع كورة ولا بتاع قانون ولا بتاع كوسة ولا ايه بالضبط اى حاجة يحشر نفسه ويرغى وخلاص  حاجة عجيبة اوى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*هههههههههه ملتزعليش يمكن طمعان فى منصب وزير التعليم*​


----------



## كليماندوس (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> وهو ماله هو مدخل مناخيره فى كل حاجة ليه هو بتاع كورة ولا بتاع قانون ولا بتاع كوسة ولا ايه بالضبط اى حاجة يحشر نفسه ويرغى وخلاص  حاجة عجيبة اوى



*و اخدها من باب انها موضوع الساعه فا بيلقى بدلوه فيها " من باب الشهره "

بس يا رب يبعد عنها فى مداخلاته لانه بيسوء سمعة اى شىء يفتى فيه ، و بتنقلب الآيه للضد*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هههههههههه ملتزعليش يمكن طمعان فى منصب وزير التعليم*​



هى ناقصة خراب


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *و اخدها من باب انها موضوع الساعه فا بيلقى بدلوه فيها " من باب الشهره "
> 
> بس يا رب يبعد عنها فى مداخلاته لانه بيسوء سمعة اى شىء يفتى فيه ، و بتنقلب الآيه للضد*




شخصية غريبة من غرائب العالم اللى بنعيشه  كان مع وائل الابراشى بسبب مشكلة الاهلى والزمالك علشان مشكلة اللاعب  احمد الشيخ ودخل من مشكلة اللاعب على الاغانى والمطربات واللى لابسة و اللى مش لابسة والمذيعات و محدش سلم من لسانه وفى الاخر محدش عارفله هو مين اصلا وبتاع ايه ؟!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]لم اتحدث في قضية صفر الطالبة (مريم) من قبل إطلاقا .. ليس لعدم إيمانى بصدق روايتها و لكن لايماني بأننا نعيش في دولة الظلم نفسه .. و كنت أري انها قصة من ملايين قص[FONT=Tahoma !important]ص الظلم التي نعيشها يوميا فى هذا الوطن الذي نحبة و لا يحبنا !!
لكن حين شاهدت هذة الصورة بالتحديد لمريم .. هزتنى هيئة تلك الفتاه البسيطة .. التي لا تحمل سوي عقل مستنير و قلب يحدوه الأمل في وطن أنتحر فيه الأمل
مريم تلك الفتاه البسيطة فى ملابسها و التى ترتدي نظارة تنتمي لنا نحن الشعب نحن البسطاء .. مريم التي تنتعل حذاء بسيط قد يكون اشتراه ابيها بجنيهات معدودة من معرض أو من محل بسيط .. 
مريم التى في الصورة .. ذاهبة لمقابلة رئيس وزراء مصر .. بشعرها الملموم كعادات بنات الصعيد .. و لبسها العادي جدا و البسيط جدا
.
مريم يا أبنتي .. لقد قتلتينا مرتين يا فتاه .. مرة بدموعك البرئية من وقع الظلم .. و مرة بمظهرك البسيط من وقع الفقر ... و ما انذبح إلا نحن البسطاء أخوانك في الفقر و المنسيين في هذا الوطن .. أما السادة البهوات و المسئولين فلا يملكون قلوب تجرح و لا مشاعر تنكسر
.
.
و الله يا بنتى علشانك أنتى و كل اللى زيك أحنا قولنا ثورة و بنعافر و نقاوم كل فساد و ظلم في البلد دى .. يارب مصر​​​[/FONT]
[COLOR=#5F5932 !important]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jNkbpIiYHcU[/YOUTUBE]
التقت «دوت مصر» عددا من مدرسي وزملاء مريم ملاك ذكري، طالبة الثالث الثانوي بمدرسة صفط الخمار بالمنيا والحاصلة على صفر في امتحانات الثانوية العامة لهذا العام، لمعرفة واقع نتيجة الصفر عليهم.
وقال _*يسري عبد المنعم عبد الفتاح مدرس أول اللغة الإنجليزية*_ بمدرسة صفط الخمار، إن مريم متميزة، ونتيجة الصفر توحي بوجود لغز، فهناك طلاب أقل منها علميا وحصلوا على 98%، ولم نكن نتوقع لمريم أقل من 99%، وأضاف: “مريم مظلومة لأنها شاطرة وكل المدرسين عارفين كده وبيشكروا فيها”.
وقال _*مدرس الكيمياء عشم عياد إن مريم من أكفء الطلاب بالمحافظة*_، وكانت تجيب على المسائل المعقدة والتي بها جدل أو صعوبة، وإن حقها ليس الحصول على 99,9%، وإنما أن تكون من بين العشر الأوائل على مستوى الجمهورية.
_*ماريان جرجس كلية الصيدلة*_ تقول: “أنا صديقة مريم منذ الابتدائية، وهي أكفأ مني علميا، ونصفها بالعملاقة، ولو أي مدرس أجاب إجابة مناقضة لإجابة مريم نصدق مريم لا المدرس”، واستطردت: “زميلتي من النوع اللي ما بيسبش حاجة وراه في المذاكرة، وقلتلها قبل النتيجة بيوم لو ما جبتيش 99.9% يبقي ما نعرفش حاجة”.
بسؤالها عن واقع نتيجة «الصفر» لدى المدرسين والطلاب، قالت إن الجميع لم يصدق كما أن مدرس أول اللغة الفرنسية عابدين سالم انهار دهشة من النتيجة.
مادونا ملاك تلتقط طرف الحديث لتقول: “مريم كانت تصحح للمدرسين أخطائهم، أعرفها منذ الابتدائية لكن أصيبت بالجنون والدهشة بنتيجة الصفر التي لم يصدقها عقل”.
وردا على أن مريم أصيبت بصدمة نفسية ردت “مادونا” : “لم نكن نراها بالشارع حتى في أيام الإجازة، ودائما كانت تستغل الأوقات للمذاكرة”.
حصلت مريم على نتيجة صفر في امتحانات الشهادة الثانوية للعام 2015، تقدمت بعدها بشكوى للنيابة العامة، وبعد انتداب لجنة مكونة من 13  خبير بالطب الشرعي تم استكتاب الطالبة 5 مرات، وانتهت نتيجة الاستكتاب إلى أن أوراق إجابة مريم مطابقة لخطها.
​


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

الحمد لله ادى شهود  بيشهدوا للبنت بالتفوق اهو يعنى ولا بتكدب ولا بليدة ولا  غشاشة 
ربنا معاكى ويرجعلك حقك


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]jNkbpIiYHcU[/YOUTUBE]
> التقت «دوت مصر» عددا من مدرسي وزملاء مريم ملاك ذكري، طالبة الثالث الثانوي بمدرسة صفط الخمار بالمنيا والحاصلة على صفر في امتحانات الثانوية العامة لهذا العام، لمعرفة واقع نتيجة الصفر عليهم.
> وقال _*يسري عبد المنعم عبد الفتاح مدرس أول اللغة الإنجليزية*_ بمدرسة صفط الخمار، إن مريم متميزة، ونتيجة الصفر توحي بوجود لغز، فهناك طلاب أقل منها علميا وحصلوا على 98%، ولم نكن نتوقع لمريم أقل من 99%، وأضاف: “مريم مظلومة لأنها شاطرة وكل المدرسين عارفين كده وبيشكروا فيها”.
> وقال _*مدرس الكيمياء عشم عياد إن مريم من أكفء الطلاب بالمحافظة*_، وكانت تجيب على المسائل المعقدة والتي بها جدل أو صعوبة، وإن حقها ليس الحصول على 99,9%، وإنما أن تكون من بين العشر الأوائل على مستوى الجمهورية.
> ...


*لالالا ...دول شوية كدابين ومرضى نفسيين مستحيل نصدقهمleasantr*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]jNkbpIiYHcU[/YOUTUBE]
> التقت «دوت مصر» عددا من مدرسي وزملاء مريم ملاك ذكري، طالبة الثالث الثانوي بمدرسة صفط الخمار بالمنيا والحاصلة على صفر في امتحانات الثانوية العامة لهذا العام، لمعرفة واقع نتيجة الصفر عليهم.
> وقال _*يسري عبد المنعم عبد الفتاح مدرس أول اللغة الإنجليزية*_ بمدرسة صفط الخمار، إن مريم متميزة، ونتيجة الصفر توحي بوجود لغز، فهناك طلاب أقل منها علميا وحصلوا على 98%، ولم نكن نتوقع لمريم أقل من 99%، وأضاف: “مريم مظلومة لأنها شاطرة وكل المدرسين عارفين كده وبيشكروا فيها”.
> وقال _*مدرس الكيمياء عشم عياد إن مريم من أكفء الطلاب بالمحافظة*_، وكانت تجيب على المسائل المعقدة والتي بها جدل أو صعوبة، وإن حقها ليس الحصول على 99,9%، وإنما أن تكون من بين العشر الأوائل على مستوى الجمهورية.
> ...




فيه اتنين منهم مسيحيين مينفعش نصدقهم علشان المسيحيين انت عارفهم ناس معندهاش ضمير :999: ده غير ان فيه احتمال يكونو مرضي نفسيين بردو leasantr


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> فيه اتنين منهم مسيحيين مينفعش نصدقهم علشان المسيحيين انت عارفهم ناس معندهاش ضمير :999: ده غير ان فيه احتمال يكونو مرضي نفسيين بردو leasantr



تؤتؤ دول قديسيين مزيفيين :999::999::999:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> تؤتؤ دول قديسيين مزيفيين :999::999::999:



جبنة نيستو يامعفنييييييين هههههههههleasantr


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> جبنة نيستو يامعفنييييييين هههههههههleasantr



:t13::t13::t13::t31::t31::t31:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

انا عندي سؤال علشان أبقا فاهمه لانه بيتكرر كتير ، ايه خط النسخ والرقعة؟ وايه الفرق بينهم ؟ وليه اللي بيكتب بالشمال مش بيعرف يكتب رقعه ؟


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

النسخ اللى هو الحروف العربية بشكلها زى اللى بناخدها فى كجى ال س بتلات سنون
وهكذا الرقعة بيكون ال س مثلا شرطة نقط حرف ال ش عبارة عن 8 صغنونة وهكذا الحروف لها شكل مختلف شوية الكتابة رقعة بتكون صعبة على الشملاوى


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> النسخ اللى هو الحروف العربية بشكلها زى اللى بناخدها فى كجى ال س بتلات سنون
> وهكذا الرقعة بيكون ال س مثلا شرطة نقط حرف ال ش عبارة عن 8 صغنونة وهكذا الحروف لها شكل مختلف شوية الكتابة رقعة بتكون صعبة على الشملاوى



أوكي افتكرتهم ، بس مكنتش اعرف ان اللي بيكتب بالشمال عنده مشكله في خط الرقعه ؟؟ ميرسي علي التوضيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2015)

أمة قال:


> ما أنا فاهمة أنها أوراق ملف القضية. يعني لما يؤمر المستشار بسحب أوراق القضية معناه ان القضية مرفوضو والا إيه.
> اصلي نسيت العربي الدارج.


 *[FONT=&quot]البداية يا ست الكل كانت عند النيابة الأدارية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما البنت قالت مش ورقى ( أتهام بالتزوير ) أصبح للقضية هنا شق جنائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة من أختصاص النيابة العامة – لأن هى الوحيدة اللى بتحرك الدعوى الجنائية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا فى حالة ثبوت صحة أقوال المُدعيّة ( أسمها كدة المُدّعى – المُدّعية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتحول ملف القضية إليها ويتم ( تعليق ) التحقيق الأدارى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه يجب الفصل فى الشق الجنائى الأول ومن بعدها يأتى الأدارى أو المدنى حسب طبيعة القضية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ويجوز ان يشمل الحكم الجنائى العزل من الوظيفة ( أنتهى هنا دور الأدارية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الا أذا كان هناك موظف عمومى لم يشمله حكم جنائى – ينتظره فقط محاكمة تأديبية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]معنى طلب الملف من النيابة العامة أنه أتفصل فى الشق الجنائى فى القضية وأنتهينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يرجع للأصل ( الأدارى ) لأستكمال التحقيق ومعرفة هل هناك مسئولية أدارية أو خطأ من موظف عمومى من عدمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل وارد عودة الملف الى النيابة العامة مرة أخرى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم وارد ... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى حالة ظهور أدلة جديدة أمام النيابة الأدارية تستحق المُسائلة الجنائية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما بأقوال جديدة أو ظهور مستندات غفل عنها التحقيق ( دة شغل المكتب الفنى - المراجعة )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل سيتم سؤال المُدعيّة مرة أخرى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : ليس أمام المكتب الفنى – لكن يُرسِل لرئيس النيابة الأدارية لأستكمال سؤال المُدعيّة اذا لزم الأمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دة ( مجرد شرح ) ولا علاقة له برأى أو أنحياز وميل لأى طرف[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (4 سبتمبر 2015)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أستاذ عبود على تعبك في الرد على سؤال بمشاركة واضحة ومفصلة.

سؤالي جاء بعد هذه المشاركة


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ​ أمر  المستشار سامح كمال،  رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، بسحب أوراق قضية الطالبة  مريم ملاك ذكري،  المشهوره إعلاميا"بصفر الثانوية العامة" والمقيدة لدى  نيابة أسيوط  لتحقيقها بمعرفة المكتب الفني لرئيس الهيئة.
> 
> صرح بذلك المستشار محمد سمير المتحدث الرسمي باسم هيئة النيابة الإدارية.​*



انا هنا ضعت لأني لم أفهم أين كانت الأوراق في الأساس والى اين انتقلت - لو كان سحب الأوراق معناه الإنتقال.

لم تقصر في المساعدة القانونية كعادتك. اعيد وأكرر شكري يا غالي.


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2015)

*اللى نفسه يقول حاجة للشىء دا يتفضل 
طلعوا كل اللى جواكم 
انا قولت كتير بس فى سرى
 ههههههههههههههه *​
 [YOUTUBE]nz09x_Ne7KE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (4 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اللى نفسه يقول حاجة للشىء دا يتفضل
> طلعوا كل اللى جواكم
> انا قولت كتير بس فى سرى
> ههههههههههههههه *​



*هوا موش عايز صوت يعلو على صوته ولا موضوع يشغل الراى العام غير مواضيعه والتى تلف و تدور حول موقعه و اهتماماته - فلذلك طالع لنا عشان يغير الموضوع الى مواضيعه " غيرة و حب ظهور "
كمان من ناحية تانية بيفكره بمجموعه فى الثانويه العامه " يعنى الجزور " ليه و اللى دخله الحقوق ... موش كليات القمه - كموضوعنا هنا و التفوق ... الخ
فا ده بيعكنن عليه ...*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *هوا موش عايز صوت يعلو على صوته ولا موضوع يشغل الراى العام غير مواضيعه والتى تلف و تدور حول موقعه و اهتماماته - فلذلك طالع لنا عشان يغير الموضوع الى مواضيعه " غيرة و حب ظهور "
> كمان من ناحية تانية بيفكره بمجموعه فى الثانويه العامه " يعنى الجزور " ليه و اللى دخله الحقوق ... موش كليات القمه - كموضوعنا هنا و التفوق ... الخ
> فا ده بيعكنن عليه ...T]*



*طب ينقطنا بسكاته بالزمة 
عشان اصلا شكله بيعصبنى وطريقة كلامه مستفزة 
بس العيب ان طلع من اهل العيب ميبقاش عيب *​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اللى نفسه يقول حاجة للشىء دا يتفضل
> طلعوا كل اللى جواكم
> انا قولت كتير بس فى سرى
> ههههههههههههههه *​
> [YOUTUBE]nz09x_Ne7KE[/YOUTUBE]​



هذا الشيء او هذا الكائن يعجز اللسان عن وصفه ، عايزه اعرف  هو اشتغل ايه بالظبط؟؟؟ 
انا خايفه يارورو لا يسجل عضويه في المنتدي كمان ويدخل يشتمنا هههههههه leasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هذا الشيء او هذا الكائن يعجز اللسان عن وصفه ، عايزه اعرف  هو اشتغل ايه بالظبط؟؟؟
> انا خايفه يارورو لا يسجل عضويه في المنتدي كمان ويدخل يشتمنا هههههههه leasantr


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تفتكشرى 
طب ادام كدا بقى 
دا رجل كويس جدا وكلامه جميل 
وبيفهم فى كل حاااجة 
مخه كبير اوووى 
بس هو جاله منين المخ دا :spor2:*​


----------



## soul & life (4 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هذا الشيء او هذا الكائن يعجز اللسان عن وصفه ، عايزه اعرف  هو اشتغل ايه بالظبط؟؟؟
> انا خايفه يارورو لا يسجل عضويه في المنتدي كمان ويدخل يشتمنا هههههههه leasantr



تصدقى مش يعيد يكون مسجل معانا وعمال يشتم فينا بس متخفى باسم تانى:t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## Maran+atha (5 سبتمبر 2015)

من مصراوي 
النيابة العامة تصدر قرارًا بإعادة فحص أوراق طالبة "صفر الثانوية"
ومن مصري اليوم
النيابة تشكل لجنة جديدة لفحص أوراق إجابة طالبة "صفر الثانوية"


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 سبتمبر 2015)

ردا علي مرتضي مهزوم

ردا على استفسار المستشار (السابق) والنائب (السابق) و السجين (السابق)  مرتضى منصور لما سأل : مين مريم دي اللي يقابلها رئيس الوزراء؟
 الإجابة هنا يا مرتضى ... 



 - مريم  هي طفلة مصرية مجنونة مصابة بحالة نفسية جعلها تتوهم أنها متفوقة لذلك  ادعت أنها من أوائل مدرستها طول العمر وادعت أنها تستحق مجموع كبير في  الثانوية العامة رغم حصولها على صفر!


  - مريم أيضا محتالة فهذا هو خط يدها الذي تدعي أنه ليس لها وقد قرر الجهاز  الإداري والقضائي الذي تنتمي له أو كنت ، أنه فعلا خط يدها


 - مريم أيضا فقيرة ومكسورة الجناح فلا محام لها ولا مدافع يرفع أمامك مخاصمة قضائية بتهمة سب الطفلة والتشهير بها


  - مريم أيضا صعيدية ب (كحكة) في رأسها ورداء مسكين ولا أعلم كيف سمحوا لها  أن تدخل الوزارة بهذا الكم من المصرية والصعيدية والغلب والكرامة في آن  واحد


 - مريم هي لا شيء ، لا أحد ، لا مستقبل، ولا أمل .... 
 استريحت؟؟؟


 رغم كل ده ، السؤال ليك يا بروفيسور 
 ليه قابلها رئيس الحكومة ؟ 
 وليه الحكومة كلها بتترعش؟ 
 وليه يخلوا امثالك، يطلعوا في التلفزيون يهينوا طفلة مصرية بتبحث عن حقها؟


  الحقيقة أن مريم البسيطة دي لفت شعب بحاله حوالين مصريتها وظلمها وجسدت  بلد وجيل كامل شاف فيها قضيته الشخصية فإن نصرها أنتصر وان خذلها انكسر ... 



 مريم النحيلة دي رفعت اسمنا لفوووق عشان كسرة خاطرها وتفوقها  المغتال في الوقت اللي انت كل يوم بتعر البلد وبتعر الزمالك وبتعر القضاء  وبتعر المحامين مع كل كلمة حقيرة بتخرج منك


 مريم الباكية دي أرجل  منك وأشرف منك وبكره تبني البلد وتقود الجيل .... ويسألوها : محطمكيش كلام  مرتضى منصور لما وقف ضدك وانتي مظلومة؟ 
 هترد وتقول : مين مرتضى منصور ده؟؟؟


من الفيس بوك


​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 سبتمبر 2015)

رجاء مشاهدة هذا الفيديو اخطر من صفر مريم
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1MU8ybEBKD4


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2015)

*محامي «طالبة الصفر» يتقدم بطلبين لمحامي عام أسيوط بعد «قبول التظلم»





قدم إيهاب رمزي، محامي الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري،  المعروفة إعلاميا بـ«طالبة صفر الثانوية»، السبت، بحافظة طلبات لمكتب  المحامي العام لنيابات جنوب أسيوط.

وقال «رمزي» في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم» إن الحافظة  تضمنت مطالب باستخراج أوراق استكتاب «مريم»، للعرض على استشاري، وتمكينها  من الاطلاع على أوراق الإجابة بلجنتها الامتحانية، لاستخراج أوراقها، ثم  مضاهته بخط يدها، وبالاستكتاب.

وأضاف: «تقدمنا بطلبين للنيابة العامة بأسيوط، أمام  مكتب المحامي العام لنيابات جنوب، وتضمنت الحافظة المقدمة مطلبين أولهم  بتمكين خبراء استشاريين من الاطلاع على أوراق إجابة الطالبة، والاستكتاب،  التي كانت أجرته النيابة العامة بأسيوط بإدارة الزييف والتدليس قبل إرسال  الأوراق للطب الشرعي بالقاهرة، ليتمكن الخبراء الاستشاريين من عمل  تقريرهم».

وتابع: «طالبنا في مطلبنا الثاني، بتمكين الطالبة  مريم ملاك من الاطلاع على كافة أوراق إجابات لجنتي مدرسة المنيا التجريبية  للغات، والتي أدت مريم امتحان الثانوية العامة بها للعام الحالي 2015،  لتستخرج أوراق إجاباتها من بينهم، والتي سرقت، ونسبت لآخر، وإرسال هذه  الأوراق، التي ستستخرج لأبحاث التزييف والتزوير بالقاهرة، لفحصها، ولبيان  عما إذا كانت الأوراق من خط الطالبة من عدمه»، حسب زعمه.

كان المستشار على عمران، النائب العام المساعد،  القائم بأعمال النائب العام، كلف نيابة استئناف أسيوط، بفحص التظلم المقدم  من محامي «طالبة الصفر»، والذي يحمل رقم «15620- عوارض النائب العام»، الذي  تم تقديمه في 31 أغسطس الماضي، حيث طالب بإعادة فحص أوراق الإجابات  المنسوبة الطالبة في امتحانات الثانوية العامة لعام 2015.

كما قررت النيابة تكليف لجنة خماسية من المختصين  بقسم أبحاث التزييف والتزوير، لإعادة مضاهاة الاستكتابات المحررة بمعرفة  الطالبة مريم ملاك، لبيان ما إذا كانت الطالبة هي المحرر لأي من البيانات  محتوى كراسات الإجابة الخاصة بها، وصادرة عن خط يدها من عدمه، مع الإفادة  بتقرير مفصل في أقرب وقت.
نقلا عن المصرى اليوم*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 سبتمبر 2015)

اشتباه فى تبديل اوراق مريم مع اوراق ابن رئيس كنترول اسيوط حسب
http://m.elwatannews.com/news/details/797438

طالب نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان، بإعادة التحقيق في واقعة "طالبة الصفر"، وإعادة تصحيح أوراق إجابة ابن نائب رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة في أسيوط، نظرا لأن الطالبة تقع في نفس كنترول المنطقة.

وقال خلال مؤتمر الصحفي لإعلان تفاصيل جديدة بشأن قضية طالبة "صفر" الثانوية العامة، إن لائحة التعليمات المسلمة للمراقبين في الامتحانات، تقضي أنه من حق المراقب تحرير محضر إثبات حالة، إذا وجد أوراق الإجابة بيضاء.

وتابع جبرائيل، أن حال امتناع أو تقاعس مراقب اللجنة عن عمل محضر إثبات حالة، فيحرر المختص بالكنترول عند وصول هذه الأوراق على النحو سالف، بعمل محضر إثبات حالة، وهو ما خلت عنه حالة الطالبة مريم إذا لم تكشف وزارة التربية والتعليم عن أوراق إجاباتها.

كما أشار إلى أن ابن نائب رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة في أسيوط والمنيا أشرف السيد، يمتحن الثانوية العامة ضمن لجنة محافظة أسيوط، أي نفس اللجنة التي تؤدي فيها مريم امتحانها.

وأوضح أن إصرار الوزير على عدم تبديل أو تزوير في أوراق إجابة الطالبة مريم لا يتفق مع الحد الأدنى من المعقولية، إذا كيف تحصل الطالبة على "صفر"، بعد أن اجتازت جميع مراحل التعليم بتفوق وصلت إلى الثانوية العامة.

وطالبت المنظمة، بإقالة وزير التربية والتعليم فورا لإخفاقه في حل مشكلة تعليمية أدت إلى تصدع مجتمعي، وكادت تفقد الثقة في أداء الوزارة، وانتداب لجنة محايدة ويفضل أن تكون من أساتذة إحدى كليات العلوم المختصين في مطابقة الخطوط، ومطالبة النائب العام بإعادة تحقيق، وعدم اتفاق تقرير الطب الشرعي، وسؤال مراقب اللجنة، ومراقب الدور، ورئيس الكنترول، والاطلاع على الأوراق الدراسية، والشهادات الحاصلة عليها الطالبة، وإجراء تحريات عن ظروف وملابسات الواقعة، وبصفة خاصة إذا كان هناك تدليس أو غش أدى إلى تبديل أوراق إجابتها بأوراق أخر.

كما أوصى بإعادة تصحيح أوراق إجابة نجل نائب رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة في أسيوط والمنيا إذا ثبتت صحة هذه الرواية


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 سبتمبر 2015)

حوار مع رئيس الكنترول عكس ماسبق
http://m.youm7.com/story/2015/9/1/ا...لى-كنترول-الثانوية-العام/2329200#.VetL4cmEbqA
ياحقيقة اظهرى وريحنا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]كشفت مصادر بوزارة التربية والتعليم ان الدكتور محب الرافعى تلقى خطاب سرى من مركز حقوقى تعليمى يطالبه بضرورة اعادة التحقيق فى في واقعة طالبة الصفر، وإعادة البحث عن اوراق اجاباتها المفقودة0وفق خطاب المركز) واشارت المصادر الى ان الخطاب السرى كشف خبايا جديدة فى قضية مريم ملاك زكرى مشيرا الى ان اوراق الطالبة تم تبديلها مع اوراق ابن شقيق رئيس كونترول اسيوط الطالب بنفس لجنة امتحان مريم.**
[FONT=&quot]وطالب الخطاب باعادة تصحيح اوراق الطالب (اشرف الس عادل ) نظرا لأن الطالبة تقع في نفس كنترول المنطقة.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وقالت المصادر ان المركز الحقوقى كشف فى خطابه ان الطالب المذكور تغيب ثلاث مرات عن امتحانات الثانوية العامة ,بالاضافة الى تكرار رسوبه فى سنوات النقل وبالرغم من ذلك حصل على 93 % فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة وطالب الخطاب باجراء تحقيق عاجل حول نتيجة الطالب والكشف عن اوراقه الحقيقية ومقارنتها بالاوراق التى من المفترض انها خاصة به ,واوضح الخطاب إن لائحة التعليمات المسلمة للمراقبين في الامتحانات، تقضي أنه من حق المراقب تحرير محضر إثبات حالة، إذا وجد أوراق الإجابة بيضاء,مما يؤكد ان مريم لم تترك اوراق الاجابة بيضاء .[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]و أن حال امتناع أو تقاعس مراقب اللجنة عن عمل محضر إثبات حالة، فيحرر المختص بالكنترول عند وصول هذه الأوراق على النحو سالف، بعمل محضر إثبات حالة، وهو ما خلت عنه حالة الطالبة مريم إذا لم تكشف وزارة التربية والتعليم عن أوراق إجاباتها.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]كما أشار إلى أن ابن شقيق نائب رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة في أسيوط والمنيا أشرف السيد، يمتحن الثانوية العامة ضمن لجنة محافظة أسيوط، أي نفس اللجنة التي تؤدي فيها مريم امتحانها.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وأوضح أن إصرار الوزير على عدم تبديل أو تزوير في أوراق إجابة الطالبة مريم لا يتفق مع الحد الأدنى من المعقولية، إذا كيف تحصل الطالبة على "صفر"، بعد أن اجتازت جميع مراحل التعليم بتفوق وصلت إلى الثانوية العامة.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وطالب خطاب المركز الحقزقى انتداب لجنة محايدة ويفضل أن تكون من أساتذة إحدى كليات العلوم المختصين في مطابقة الخطوط، ومطالبة النائب العام بإعادة تحقيق، وعدم اتفاق تقرير الطب الشرعي، وسؤال مراقب اللجنة، ومراقب الدور، ورئيس الكنترول، والاطلاع على الأوراق الدراسية، والشهادات الحاصلة عليها الطالبة، وإجراء تحريات عن ظروف وملابسات الواقعة، وبصفة خاصة إذا كان هناك تدليس أو غش أدى إلى تبديل أوراق إجابتها بأوراق أخر.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]كما أوصى بإعادة تصحيح أوراق إجابة ابن نجل نائب رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة في أسيوط والمنيا إذا ثبتت صحة هذه الرواية,,ووالتحقيق الفورى فى واقعة اختيار رئيس الكونترول فى تلك المهمة بالرغم من وجود قريب له من الدرجة الاولى بين طلاب الثانوية العامةّ!![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفى نفس السياق تجمهر امس الخميس عدد من طلاب الثانوية العامة امام وزارة التربية والتعليم يطالبون باعادة التحقيق فى قضية مريم مؤكدين تضامنهم معها . [/FONT]
*[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2015)

*نقلا عن مصراوي استدعت جهات التحقيق في القاهرة الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، المعروفة إعلاميًا بطالبة صفر الثانوية العامة، للمثول أمام الهيئة بعد غدٍ الثلاثاء لإعادة استكتابها.
وأكدت أسرة مريم ملاك ذكري أن مريم ستخضع لإعادة استكتابها أمام قسم أبحاث التزييف والتزوير، وذلك للمرة الأولى بعد فتح التحقيقات أمام اللجنة الخماسية من خبراء الطب الشرعي في القاهرة وليس أسيوط.
وكان المستشار علي عمران، النائب العام المساعد القائم بأعمال النائب العام، كلف نيابة استئناف أسيوط بفحص التظلم المقدم من المحامي الدكتور إيهاب عادل رمزي رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري تادرس، برقم 15620 عوارض النائب العام، الذي تم تقديمه يوم 31 أغسطس الماضي، وهو التظلم الذي طالب بإعادة فحص أوراق الإجابات المنسوبة الطالبة في امتحانات الثانوية العامة لعام 2015.
​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2015)

*
FacebookTwitterGoogle+**Print*

*




**الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري**المنيا ــ ريمون الراوي:*
*رفضت نيابة جنوب أسيوط الكُلية، طلبات دفاع الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، المعروفة بطالبة صفر الثانوية العامة، وبنت محافظة المنيا، يوم السبت، والتي تضمنت مطالب باستخراج أوراق استكتاب مريم للعرض علي استشاري، وتمكينها من الاطلاع على أوراق الإجابة بلجنتها الامتحانية لاستخراج أوراقها ثم مضاهتها بخط يدها وبالاستكتاب.*
*كما قررت نيابة جنوب أسيوط الكلية، إحالة الأوراق بالكامل للجنة الخماسية المشكلة من المختصين بقسم أبحاث التزييف والتزوير، التابعة لمصلحة الطب الشرعي بالقاهرة.*
*وكان الدكتور ايهاب رمزي محامي الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، تقدم اليوم بحافظة طلبات لمكتب المحامي العام لنيابات جنوب أسيوط، تضمنت مطلبين أولهم تمكين خبراء استشاريين من الاطلاع على أوراق إجابة الطالبة والاستكتاب التي كانت واجرته النيابة العامة بأسيوط بإدارة الزييف والتدليس، وذلك قبل إرسال الأوراق للطب الشرعي بالقاهرة، ليتمكن الخبراء الاستشاريون من عمل تقريرهم .*
*وتابع رمزي أننا طالبنا في مطلبنا الثاني، بتمكين الطالبة مريم ملاك من الاطلاع على كافة أوراق إجابات لجنتي مدرسة المنيا التجريبية للغات، والتي أدت مريم امتحان الثانوية العامة بها للعام الحالي 2015، وذلك لتستخرج اوراق اجاباتها من بينهم والتي سرقت ونسبت لأخر، وإرسال هذه الأوراق التي سوف تستخرج لأبحاث التزييف والتزوير بالقاهرة لفحصها ولبيان عما اذا كانت الاوراق من خط الطالبة من عدمه.*
*وكان المستشار على عمران، النائب العام المساعد، القائم بأعمال النائب العام، كلف نيابة استئناف أسيوط، بفحص التظلم المقدم من المحامي الدكتور إيهاب عادل رمزي، وكيل الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري تادرس، برقم 15620 عوارض النائب العام، الذي تم تقديمه يوم 31 أغسطس الماضي.*
*وهو التظلم الذي طالب فيه رمزي بإعادة فحص أوراق الإجابات المنسوبة الطالبة في امتحانات الثانوية العامة لعام 2015.*
*كما قررت النيابة تكليف لجنة خماسية من المختصين بقسم أبحاث التزييف والتزوير، لإعادة مضاهاة الاستكتابات المحررة بمعرفة الطالبة مريم ملاك، لبيان ما إذا كانت الطالبة هي المحرر لأي من البيانات محتوى كراسات الإجابة الخاصة بها، وصادرة عن خط يد الطالبة من عدمه، مع الإفادة بتقرير مفصل في أقرب وقت.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 سبتمبر 2015)

*قال مينا  ملاك، شقيق الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، الشهيرة إعلاميا بـ"طالبة صفر  الثانوية"، لـ"دوت مصر" اليوم الإثنين، إنه سوف يتوجه بصحبة شقيقته، غدا  الثلاثاء، إلى مصلحة الطب الشرعي بمشرحة زينهم بالقاهرة، ليتم استكتابها،  بعد أن تم إعادة فتح التحقيقات في القضية.
وكانت الطالبة مريم وشقيقها قد التقيا رئيس الوزراء، إبراهيم محلب، الأسبوع الماضي، ووعدهما بإعادة فتح التحقيق مرة أخرى.
من جانب آخر، قال محمد علي، والد الطالبة رضوى، ابنة  قرية صفط الشرقية، والتي قدمت تظلما أيضا مع طالبة الصفر في محافظة أسيوط  من نتائج الامتحان، إنه سوف يتوجه أيضا غدا إلى الطب الشرعي في القاهرة  ليتم استكتاب ابنته.
وأضاف والد رضوى، لـ"دوت مصر"، أن ابنته حصلت على  مجموع 66%، ورسبت في مادة الجيولوجيا، وأنه توجه إلى كنترول الثانوية  العامة بمحافظة أسيوط، وحرر محضرا لابنته حمل رقم 3921، وتم استكتابها 5  مرات، مثلما حدث مع طالبة الصفر.
وأوضح محمد علي أن ابنته اطلعت على أوراق إجابتها في  البداية، ووجدت أن الخط الموجود على "تيكت" الغلاف الخارجي يختلف عن  الموجود داخل كراسات الإجابة.
ونوه والد رضوى بأن المحضر الذي حرره بأسيوط هو نفس  المحضر الذي تم تحريره للطالبة مريم، لأنهما كانا معا، وجميع الخطوات  القانونية التي قامت بها طالبة الصفر قامت بها ابنته، وكذلك تم حفظ القضية  لهما، وعندما تم فتح التحقيقات فيها مرة أخرى للطالبة مريم، دخلت ابنته في  التحقيقات مرة أخرى، لأن المحضر يجمعهما.*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (7 سبتمبر 2015)

متابع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*Outrage After This Top-Ranked Student Received Zeros On All Of Her Final Exams*

To receive a zero, she would have had to leave the paper completely blank.
posted on Sept. 7, 2015, at 12:47 p.m.

Ryan BroderickBuzzFeed News Reporter








Tweet
Tumblr


*This is Mariam Malak. She’s one of Egypt’s top high school students, and regularly receives almost-perfect marks on her end-of-year exams. This year, however, she was shocked to learn she had scored zero on all seven of her final exams.*





_SAT7_

*“I was completely shocked,” Malak told the BBC. “I couldn’t hear anyone, I couldn’t speak. I thought how can that happen? How can I get zero?” To receive a zero, she would have had to leave the paper completely blank.*





_AL-Hayat TV / Via Facebook: pages_






_AL-Hayat TV / Via Facebook: pages_





*Malak and her family believe she’s the victim of corruption and bribery and that her scores were tampered with. Claims it was because she’s part of Egypt’s Coptic Christian community were later dismissed, the BBC reported.*





_Facebook: 719118411550096_

*The Egyptian Ministry of Education opened an investigation and made Malak take five different handwriting tests, ruling that the failing exams did belong to the high schooler.*





_SAT7_

*Malak took a handwriting test on live TV, however, and her writing was very different from what was on her exams.*





_SAT7_

*There’s a Facebook page called “Tears for Mariam,” which is currently collecting messages of support from all over the world. “We will not allow to just pass without punishment to the offenders if we want our country to be govern by low,” the group wrote.*




_facebook.com_

*There’s also a “I believe in Mariam” hashtag, with people sharing angry tweets and artwork.*

<img class="bf_dom progload-tweet lazy" id="anonymous_element_1" style="box-sizing: inherit; border: 0px;">
<img class="bf_dom progload-tweet lazy" id="anonymous_element_2" style="box-sizing: inherit; border: 0px;">
*Malk and her family met with Egypt’s prime minister recently, and he intends to look into their case. Before the controversy, Malak had plans of going on to medical school.*

*NEWS BUZZ LIFE*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*استمعوا إلى المفاجأة الكبيرة في صفر مريم ...
---------
رئيس لجنة إدارة امتحانات الثانوية العامة على مستوى الجمهورية السيد/ عبد الخالق رمزي خليل 
( ومسئول عن 11 محافظة كاملة ) قال كلاما خطيرا جدا في التليفزيون في لقاءه مع الإعلامي عمرو عبد الحميد على قناة Ten في برنامج البيت بيتك فاسمعوا ماذا قال :
لقد تم ترشيحي لإدارة امتحانات الثانوية العامة 2014 بعد أن اجتزت كل الاختبارات بما فيها تقارير الأمن أيضا... واشتغلت رئيس للكنترول وأديت عملي بكفاءة وإتقان ...
لقيت ناس بقالها 11 سنة موجودة في مطبخ اللجنة العامة على مستوى الجمهورية ولا يتم تغييرها أبدًا بل يتمسكون بوجودهم بضراوة وهؤلاء يعرفون كل كبيرة وصغيرة ويتحكمون في حركات المراقبين واللجان فرفضت أن يتم إدارة الأمر بهذا الشكل المريب وحين تم ترشيحي لهذا المنصب ( رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة ) طلبت من المسئولين تغيير هذا الأمر لأنه لا ينبغي أن يظل أشخاص طوال هذه الأعوام في ذات المكان ... 
إلى أن فوجئت أنهم يعرضون عليَّ تفصيل لجان ثانوية عامه على مقاس ناس معينيـن .. يعنى أرشح ناس مراقبين معينين لمراقبة لجنة معينة ... اللجنة المعينة دي بتضم مدارس تجريبية لغات الطالب بيدفع فيها 20 ألف جنيه فلازم تتفصل لجنة الامتحان والكنترول بتاعها على مقاسهم علشان النتيجة تطلع تليق بالمدرسة وعشان مستوى المدرسة يرتفع ... يعني مثلا لغات تجريبية المنصورة حنعملها لجنة معينة لأن فيها ناس معينة ومدفوع فيها المبلغ الفلاني وانت ليك حصة في كل لجنة تقوم بتفصيلها ( 2 مليون جنية قيمة الحصة لي أنا وحدي) وأنا أشرف على 9 محافظات ولك أن تتخيل لو قمت بتفصيل لجنة واحدة فقط في كل محافظة لصرت مليونيرًا في عام واحد .. وزيرالتعليم له حصة والمحافظ له حصة وأنا لي حصة أيضا ..فصُدمت ورفضت ذلك الأمر رفضا نهائيا وقاطعًا وذهبت لوكيل الوزارة واعتذرت عن ذلك وأرسلت شكاوى لكل المسئولين في الدولة ولم تحرك الدولة ساكنًا ... لو وافقتهم على تفصيل اللجان بالمقاس وصرت لصًا مثلهم لكنت أصبحت وكيلا للوزارة منذ عامين أو ثلاثة لأننا في مصر نرفع شعار ( كن فاسدًا ترتقي ) أما الشريف فتتم محاربته بشراسة وقد حاربوني فعلا بضراوة من جميع الجهات وحتى الآن ... وذهبت لوزير التعليم محمود أبو النصر حيث كان رئيسي المباشر في هذا العمل فلم أستطع مقابلته وأنا مسئول عن أمر خطير ( ثانوية عامه بحالها ) فذهبت للمحافظ عمر الشوادفي وجلست معه 4 مرات وأعطيته ملفات وقدمت محاضر وبلاغات فأغلقوا اللجنة الرئيسية عليَّ بالداخل ثم أقالوني في الفترة التي بدأوا فيها تفصيل اللجان قبل الامتحانات مباشرة والناس اللي شغاله في اللجنة بيتقاسموا معاهم الفلوس ( جبل دهب موجود ) وسبب فساد التعليم في مصر هو الثانوية العامة .... 
قضية مريم بالمقارنة بما واجهته أنا لا شئ يُذكر وهي قضية تساوي صفر فعلا إذا ما قورنت بما يحدث من أهوال ...​*


----------



## Maran+atha (8 سبتمبر 2015)

الطب الشرعي: إعلان نتيجة استكتاب طالبة "صفر الثانوية" الأسبوع القادم
من مصراوي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*أنهت مصلحة الطب الشرعي بالقاهرة، عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، إجراءات إعادة استكتاب الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، الملقبة إعلاميا بطالبة ''الصفر بالثانوية العامة''، أمام لجنة خماسية، ضمت في عضويتها 3 خبيرات سيدات، وتم استكتاب الطالبة لمدة ساعة ونصف.
وتخللت فترة الاستكتاب راحة بضع دقائق بطلب من الطالبة، و تقوم خلالها بكتابة عبارات عديدة وأرقاما بصورة مستمرة لإنجاز الأمر.
وقال نبيل حنين، عضو هيئة الدفاع عن الطالبة، إن الخبراء طالبوا مريم بكتابة عبارات محددة، وأرقام معينة، كما تم عرض كراسات إجابات الصف الثاني الثانوي، عليها وأكدت أنا تخصها، بينما تم عرض كراسات إجابات المواد الأساسية للصف الثالث الثانوي عليها، ما عدا مادة الكيمياء .
وشددت الطالبة في النفي أن تكون كراسات الإجابة المنسوبة لها في الصف الثالث الثانوي تخصها، لافتة إلي أن الغلاف الخارجي المدون عليه بياناتها بخط يدها يخصها، بينما تحمل كراسات الإجابة أوراق داخلية أصرت الطالبة أنها بغير خطها وأنها ليس إجاباتها.
ومن المقرر أن تتولى اللجنة الخماسية من خبراء الطب الشرعي، إجراء عملية فحص دقيق لخط الطالبة ثم تتم إعادة إجراءات مضاهاة خط الطالبة بالخط المدون به في أوراق الإجابات المنسوبة لها في امتحانات الثانوية العامة.
وتمثل إجراءات اليوم عودة للبداية، أو انطلاق من نقطة الصفر بالقضية، بعد أن سبق استكتاب الطالبة 3 مرات، علي مدار خمسة أيام متفرقة، خلال شهر أغسطس الماضي، وأعلنت هيئة الطب الشرعي أن أبحاث قسم التزييف والتدليس بإدارة الطب الشرعي في أسيوط ، انتهت لعدم إثبات وجود تزوير في الأوراق، وترتب عليه حفظ القضية من قبل النائب العام المؤقت.
ولما تقدم الدكتور إيهاب رمزي محامي الطالبة بتظلم للمستشار علي عمران، القائم بأعمال النائب العام، مشفوعا ببعد ملاحظات علي تقرير الطب الشرعي، تم قبول التظلم وتم تكليف نيابة أسيوط بإعادة استكتاب الطالبة أمام لجنة استشارية خماسية من هيئة الطب الشرعي بالقاهرة.
وقال مينا ملاك ذكري، طبيب بشري وشقيق الطالبة، أن النيابة أخطرتهم تليفونا، بوجوب مثول الطالبة أمام إدارة الطب الشرعي بمنطقة السيدة زينب، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء.
وأضاف ملاك أن أسرة الطالبة فهمت من الإخطار أن إجراءات إعادة استكتاب الطالبة ستبدأ اليوم الثلاثاء، وربما تمتد لأيام أخري.
وكان المستشار على عمران، النائب العام المساعد، القائم بأعمال النائب العام، كلف نيابة استئناف أسيوط، بفحص التظلم المقدم من المحامي الدكتور إيهاب عادل رمزي، رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري تادرس، برقم 15620 عوارض النائب العام، الذي تم تقديمه يوم 31 أغسطس الماضي.
وهو التظلم الذي طالب فيه بإعادة فحص أوراق الإجابات المنسوبة الطالبة في امتحانات الثانوية العامة لعام 2015.
وكانت قررت النيابة العامة تكليف لجنة خماسية من المختصين بقسم أبحاث التزييف والتزوير، لإعادة مضاهاة الاستكتابات المحررة بمعرفة الطالبة مريم ملاك، لبيان ما إذا كانت الطالبة هي المحرر لأي من البيانات محتوى كراسات الإجابة الخاصة بها، وصادرة عن خط يد الطالبة من عدمه، مع الإفادة بتقرير مفصل في أقرب وقت.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*شقيق طالبة صفر الثانوية يكشف تفاصيل جديدة تقلب موازين القضية

*​*




قال  الدكتور مينا ملاك، شقيق الطالبة مريم ملاك المعروفة إعلاميُا بـ«طالبة  صفر الثانوية العامة»، إن الطب الشرعي استكتب شقيقته اليوم أمام لجنة  خماسية «مكونة من 5 خبراء خطوط»، لافتًا إلى أنها كانت تستكتب قبل ذلك أمام  لجان ثلاثية

وأضاف «ملاك» خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج «90 دقيقة» المذاع عبر فضائية  «المحور»، الثلاثاء، أن شقيقته اطلعت على أوراق إجاباتها في الأعوام  السابقة، والتي يتم مضاهات الخط فيها مع أوراق إجابات الصف الثالث الثانوي.


وكشف شقيق «طالبة صفر الثانوية»، تفاصل جديدة في القضية، موضحًا أن ورق  إجابة امتحان الكيمياء للصف الثاني الثانوي التي تم إرسالها، لا تخص  شقيقته، متسائلًا: «لماذا يتم إرسال ورق لا يخص شقيقتي لمطابقته بأوراق  الصف الثالث، ومن صاحب المصلحة في ذلك؟».


وأكد على أنه لن يترك حق شقيقته، وأنهم مستمرون في القضية حتى تنكشف الحقيقة ويعود لها حقها.





نقلا عن بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية  
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كليماندوس (8 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *وتخللت فترة الاستكتاب راحة بضع دقائق بطلب من الطالبة،
> 
> 
> كما تم عرض كراسات إجابات الصف الثاني الثانوي، عليها وأكدت أنا تخصها، بينما تم عرض كراسات إجابات المواد الأساسية للصف الثالث الثانوي عليها، ما عدا مادة الكيمياء .*
> ...



*ارهقوا الطالبه لما قالت جاى من الكتابة و طلبت الرحمة " راحة " !!!
مش كان اولى بهم مضاهاة خطها بالصف الثانى بما هو منسوب اليها بالصف الثالث ؟
 و ما الجديد اذن ؟*[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> وكشف شقيق «طالبة صفر الثانوية»، تفاصل جديدة في القضية، موضحًا أن ورق  إجابة امتحان الكيمياء للصف الثاني الثانوي التي تم إرسالها، لا تخص  شقيقته
> *



:smil13::smil13::smil13:​
*ازاى يعنى ؟؟​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هاجم المستشار مرتضى  منصور ، رئيس  نادي الزمالك، الطالبة مريم، المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ«طالبة  صفر الثانوية »،  قائلًا: «مين مريم دي؟.. إيه البلد اللي بقت ضعيفة دي؟..  مين مريم دي اللي رئيس الوزراء يستقبلها ويقول لها حقك علينا يا بنتي؟».
> 
> وأضاف  «منصور»، في مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «اللعبة الحلوة مع بندق» على  قناة  «LTC»، مساء الأربعاء: «يا جماعة مينفعش البلد تبقى كده، البلد لازم  تفوق».*



وانتا مين يعنى عشان تقول رأيك فى مريم !!!!  

هو انتا مفكر ان رئيس الوزرا بيقابل الفاسدين بس :t33:!! ؟؟ 

على الاقل مريم مش .. من ضمن الفاسدين يا مرتضى .. وهى اللى هتنضف البلد من امثااااااااااااالك 

ولما رئيس الوزرا يقولها حقك علينا يبقا أعلن برائة مريم وفساد الكنترول


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 سبتمبر 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *ارهقوا الطالبه لما قالت جاى من الكتابة و طلبت الرحمة " راحة " !!!
> مش كان اولى بهم مضاهاة خطها بالصف الثانى بما هو منسوب اليها بالصف الثالث ؟
> و ما الجديد اذن ؟*





كليماندوس قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


*


لما إتأكدوا ان الخط مش بتاعها ، فبيدوروا على أى ثغرة يوقعوها فيها 

ربنا معاها وينقذها من فخاخ الصيادين*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

*ت الطالبة مريم ملاك، الحاصلة على  «صفر» في نتيجة امتحانات الثانوية العامة، اليوم الثلاثاء، إنه أثناء  استكتابها، لمعرفة ما إذا كان الخط الموجود بالورقة الخاصة بها مطابق من  عدمه، «قالولي إن ورقة إجابتي اتبدلت بورقة ابن مسئول كبير».

وأضافت مريم، خلال حوارها ببرنامج «البيت بيتك»، عبر  فضائية «تن»، «بعد انتهاء الاستكتاب، المحامي بتاعي ساءل الخبير عن  الموقف، قال له إنه بصفة مبدئية بنسبة 80 % يوجد تزوير».

وتابعت: «أكدوا أيضًا لنا أن ما تم تبديله هو الغلاف، واللي أخد ورقتي الأصلية ابن حد كبير في البلد».

ويذكر أن مريم خضعت اليوم لاختبار استكتاب في مصلحة الطب الشرعي، وبحضور 5 خبراء في الخطوط.
نقلا عن التحرير*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 سبتمبر 2015)

http://www.dar.akhbarelyom.com/issuse/detailze.asp?mag=
&akhbarelyom=
&field=news&id=186627

قال د. هشام عبدالحميد المتحدث باسم الطب الشرعي ان التقريرالنهائي الخاص بفحص أوراق الطالبة مريم ملاك المعروفة اعلامية بصاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة سيتم الانتهاء منه وارساله الي النيابة المختصة التي تتولي التحقيق في القضية الثلاثاء المقبل وانه تم أمس الأول الانتهاء من استكتاب الطالبة بمعرفة الخبراء في قسم التزييف والتزوير بالمصلحة.وأضاف ان اللجنة الخماسية التي تتولي إعداد التقرير تضم قيادات التزييف والتزوير .


----------



## كليماندوس (10 سبتمبر 2015)

*خلينا مع اسمو ايه لغاية باب  الدار !!!

لما نشوف آخرتها ... *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

*نقلا عن الفجر
   رفع المعلمون المتظاهرين الآن أمام نقابة الصحفيين، لافتات تضامنا مع طالبة الصفر مكتوب عليها "دموع مريم مش تروح هدرا" .



 وهتف المعلمون "ارحل يعنى امشى يلى مبتفهمشى "، "ارحل ارحل يا محب"  .."  المعلم والطالب ايد واحدة " .. " يسقط يسقط الوزير"، والجدير بالذكر أن   طلاب الثانوية العامة قد انضموا إلى وقفة المعلمين الآن مطالبين بتحسين   المنظومة التعليمية ونظام الثانوية العامة .












*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2015)

**
* و لا حياه لمن تنادى*
*ساكتين لحد ما الناس تزهق و تلاقى نفسها الناس انشغلوا كل واحد بحاله و كل واحد بمشاكله و مشاكل الدوله الاخرى و هيتقفل الموضوع و مش هتاخد حقها--*
*استكتبوها كام مره لحد دلوقتى!!*
* اشمعنى دلوقتى تتغير النتيجه--*
*النتيجه معروفه -- و هى غلبانه و مش عارفا ان القضيه دى بالذات ملهاش حل من اكثر من 12 سنه-- و غيرها حدث معهم  نفس الشىء مفيش سنه منغير ضحايه--*
*للاسف--*
*ربنا يحلها*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 سبتمبر 2015)

* العقيد صبرى ياسين ينشر وثيقة العار لحرامى الساعات (أمين بسيونى) ردا علي تصريحات تامر أمين المستفذه حول قضية طالبة الصفر *




​ *أستنكر  العقيد صبرى ياسين، رئيس النادى المصرى للمحاربين القدماء، تصريحات  الإعلامي تامر أمين حول قضية طالبة الصفر مريم ملاك، واصفًا إياه بـ  "أراجوز الإعلام الشاذ". *​ 

​ *وتابع  في بيان له منذ قليل، ما أكتبه هو ردًا على وقاحة وسفالة تامر أمين ضد  الطالبة المصرية الأصيلة مريم ملاك صاحبة صفر العار –على حد تعبيره-. وأضاف  في بيانه، أعيد نشر وثيقة العار لحرامى الساعات (أمين بسيونى) والده  المتطرف الذي قام بسرقة ساعة من استراحة الأمير نايف وزير الداخلية  السعودى، الرجل الذى أكرمه واستضافه بالمجان! وأختتم متساءلاً: تفتكروا  واحد بالشكل ده ممكن ابنه يكون إيه؟ *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 سبتمبر 2015)

*nser-Schülerin fأ¤llt durch Abschlussprüfungen: "Wie kann ich null Punkte haben?"*

*


**AFP*​*أ„gyptische Schülerin Mariam Malak: "Ich kأ¤mpfe gegen Korruption"*



*Sie war eine Einser-Schülerin - und dann das: Die أ„gypterin Mariam Malak fأ¤llt durch alle Abschlussprüfungen. Ihre Familie vermutet Manipulation. Nun kأ¤mpft die 19-Jأ¤hrige gegen die Korruption in ihrem Land - mit prominenter Unterstützung.*









*Für Mariam Malak geht es lأ¤ngst nicht mehr nur um Schulnoten. Die 19-jأ¤hrige أ„gypterin ist in ihrem Land zu einer jungen Ikone geworden im Kampf gegen die Korruption.*
*Es fing an mit einer riesigen Enttأ¤uschung: In allen sieben Abschlussprüfungen bekam Mariam Malak in diesem Jahr das denkbar schlechteste Ergebnis: null Punkte. Dabei hatte sie in den zwei Jahren zuvor stets Spitzennoten geschrieben, wie mehrere internationale Medien berichteten.**"Ich war total schockiert", sagte die Schülerin der britischen "BBC". "Ich dachte, wie kann das passieren? Wie kann ich null Punkte haben?" Ihre Familie glaubt, dass da etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zugegangen sei.*
*"Ich traute meinen Augen nicht, als ich die Prüfungsantworten sah, die ich angeblich gegeben haben soll", sagte die Schülerin der Nachrichtenagentur AFP. Sie habe so viele Seiten vollgeschrieben und ihre vermeintlichen Antworten hأ¤tten nur aus einigen Zeilen bestanden.*
*Die Familie vermutet, dass Mariams Prüfungen mit denen eines schlechteren Schülers vertauscht worden seien, der einflussreiche Eltern habe - und beschwerte sich bei der zustأ¤ndigen Schulbehأ¶rde. Doch erfolglos: Die Beamten machten zwar einen ersten Handschriftenvergleich - stellten aber angeblich keine Auffأ¤lligkeiten fest.*
*أ„gyptischer Premier stellt sich auf Mariams Seite*
*Mariam Malak, die zur christlichen Minderheit in أ„gypten gehأ¶rt und aus einem Dorf in der zentralأ¤gyptischen Provinz Minya kommt, gibt jedoch nicht auf: Die sanfte junge Frau hatte einen trأ¤nenreichen Auftritt im أ¤gyptischen Fernsehen, nationale Zeitungen berichteten über den Fall und eine Unterstützerseite auf Facebook hat inzwischen fast 40.000 Likes.*
*"Ich weiأں, dass ich gegen Korruption kأ¤mpfe", sagte Malak. Ihre gefأ¤lschten Prüfungsergebnisse seien ein Zeichen dafür, dass Korruption existiere. Nun hat sich auch der أ¤gyptische Premierminister Ibrahim Mahlab auf ihre Seite gestellt: Er wolle die Schülerin unterstützen, als ob sie seine eigene Tochter wأ¤re, sagte er laut der Zeitung "The Guardian".**Ein Expertenteam in der Hauptstadt Kairo soll die Handschriften jetzt noch einmal untersuchen. Das أ¤gyptische Bildungssystem hat keinen guten Ruf. Umfassende Reformen seien an staatlichen Schulen dringend erforderlich, schreibt das Auswأ¤rtige Amt auf seiner Webseite. "Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft und eine miserable Bildungssituation" machten es jungen أ„gyptern schwer, einen anstأ¤ndig bezahlten Job zu finden, heiأںt es in einem Aufsatz der Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung.*
*Mariam Malak würde gern أ„rztin werden. Und sie hat in den vergangenen Wochen so viel prominente Unterstützung gewonnen, dass sie diesen Traum wohl noch lange nicht beerdigen muss.*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 سبتمبر 2015)

الف مليون مبروك يا مريومة


----------



## كليماندوس (12 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الف مليون مبروك يا مريومة



*الكلام دا بجد ؟
و لا حايخدها الغراب و يطير

لو المصدر حتى نفرح بجد*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *الكلام دا بجد ؟
> و لا حايخدها الغراب و يطير
> 
> لو المصدر حتى نفرح بجد*



مش الخبر ده قديم ؟ الخبر الاول اللي تم تكذيبه ؟


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش الخبر ده قديم ؟ الخبر الاول اللي تم تكذيبه ؟



أيوة هو ذات عينه خبر قديم وتم تكذيبة
كل شوية خبر يطلع ويتم تكذيبه
والحقيقة تاهـــــــــــت​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أيوة هو ذات عينه خبر قديم وتم تكذيبة
> كل شوية خبر يطلع ويتم تكذيبه
> والحقيقة تاهـــــــــــت​



للأسف علشان البلد مفيهاش اي نوع من انواع الشفافية محدش عارف اي حاجة في اي حاجة


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> للأسف علشان البلد مفيهاش اي نوع من انواع الشفافية محدش عارف اي حاجة في اي حاجة



كلامك صح 100%، ده غير الناس اللي عمالة تنزل 
أخبار للجذب والشهرة على الفيس​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 سبتمبر 2015)

*عاجل بالمستندات.. .. خبيرة بـ"الطب الشرعي" تثبت براءة طالبة "صفر الثانوية"

​[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





في خطوة استباقية، قبيل صدور تقرير عن اللجنة الخماسية لخبراء الطب الشرعي، المُقرر أن تُسلمه اللجنة لجهات التحقيق الثلاثاء، كشفت أسرة الطالبة "مريم ملاك" المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ "طالبة الصفر" وفريق دفاعها، عن صدور تقرير فني استشاري يثبت وقوع التزوير في أوراق مريم، ويَدحض تقرير اللجنة الثلاثية لطب شرعي أسيوط المَعيب والخالي من أي أدلة فنية، الذي حَمل في طياته أدلة بطلانه وانحرافه عن الحقيقة، بحسب تصريحات أسرة "مريم".

ومن جهته أشار الدكتور مينا ملاك، شقيق مريم، إلى أن محاميها سيسلم التقرير الاستشاري، اليوم الأحد، لنيابة أسيوط، لإرفاقه بأوراق القضية، لأخذ ما جاء به بعين الاعتبار.

وأوضح أن التقرير الذي تطوعت لإصداره الدكتور منى الجوهري، أستاذ الطب الشرعي بكلية الطب، واستشاري الطب الشرعي المعروفة، والمُكون من 11 صفحة، يَخلص بعد الدراسة والفحص إلى أن "الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري تادرس"، لم تُحرر بخط يدها البيانات الثابتة بأوراق إجابة مادتي اللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية موضوع الفحص والمنسوب صدورها لها، وإنما تم تحريرها بيد كاتبة أخرى".

واستند التقرير إلى مضاهاة أوراق عبارة عن استكتاب الطالبة للألفاظ والعبارات المُناظرة لها في أوراق الإجابة المنسوبة لها، وبإجراء عملية الفحص الفني للأوراق المحررة باللغة الفرنسية، باستخدام العدسات المكبرة والميكروسكوبية، تبين أن جراتها الخطية تتميز بالسلاسة والانسيابية وتخلو من الشوائب الخطية وتصلح لإجراء المضاهة الفنية عليها.

وتابعت الجوهري في تقريرها:"هذا وقمنا بدراسة المميزات العامة والفردية الدقيقة لكل من ألفاظ الفحص والمُضاهاة والوقوف عليها جيدًا، وكان ذلك هو الأساس الذي قامت عليه عملية المضاهاة الفنية".

وبإجراء المُضاهاة الفنية بين الأفاظ المحررة باللغة الإنجليزية بورقة إجابة مادة اللغة الإنجليزية المنسوبة لها، وما يُناظرها باستكتابات الطالبة "مريم ملاك ذكري"، وكذا بين الأحرف اللاتينية بورقة إجابة اللغة الإنجليزية موضوع الفحص، وما يُناظرها باستكتاب الطالبة باللغة الفرنسية، تبين اختلافهما التام في الأسلوب الكتابي والمميزات الفردية الدقيقة.

وأشار التقرير إلى أنه يُلاحظ ارتفاع المستوى الكتابي لاستكتابات الطالبة "مريم"، عما يُناظره بأوراق الفحص المنسوبة لها، فضلًا عن اختلاف القاعدة الكتابية، حيث تحرر الأحرف داخل اللفظ الواحد باستكتابات الطالبة بطريقة متشابكة ومتلاصقة بصورة لا وجود لها إطلاقًا بأوراق الإجابة موضوع الفحص.

كما تختلف المسافات البينية الأفقية الفاصلة بين الألفاظ، حيث يلاحظ اتساع المسافات البينية الفاصلة بين الألفاظ بأوراق الإجابة موضوع الفحص، بصورة واضحة، لا وجود لها بالمضاهاة، وتختلف أيضًا المسافات البينية الأفقية الفاصلة بين الأحرف داخل اللفظ الواحد، حيث يُلاحظ ضيق المسافات البينية الفاصلة بين الأحرف باستكتابات الطالبة داخل اللفظ الواحد لحد الالتصاق، وهو أيضًا ما ليس له وجود بأوراق الإجابة موضوع الفحص.

وأكدت أن أهم مظاهر اختلاف المميزات الفردية الدقيقة بين ألفاظ الفحص والمُضاهاة، حيث اختلاف شكل وطريقة تكوين الأحرف، واختلاف شكل وطريقة اتصال الأحرف ببعضها البعض، واختلاف ميل الألفاظ على المستويين الأفقي والرأسي، واختلاف أشكال ومواضع التنقيط، وأخيرًا اختلاف مواضع الألفاظ بالنسبة لبعضها البعض.

واشتمل التقرير الصادر عن المركز الاستشاري الفني للطب الشرعي، بخصوص القضية رقم 3921 لسنة 2015، إداري قسم ثاني أسيوط، نيابة قسم ثاني أسيوط، على أوراق تتضمن تُظهر عملية الفحص الفني، والتي تخلُص إلى النتيجة المُشار إليها، والتي تقطع بواقعة التزوير واستبدال أوراق الطالبة.












































[/FONT]*


----------



## كليماندوس (13 سبتمبر 2015)

*,,,, ( واشتمل التقرير الصادر عن المركز الاستشاري الفني للطب الشرعي )

هل دا حكومى ام خاص ؟
بمعنى دا ضمن التقرير اللى شكلوه حديثا فى مصر ام اجتهاد ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 سبتمبر 2015)

*ده مكتب خارجى كما هو واضح من مضمون الخبر*​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ده مكتب خارجى كما هو واضح من مضمون الخبر*​



*شكرا على التوضيح - و يا ريت يخدو بيه فى القضيه " بعين الاعتبار " *


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 سبتمبر 2015)

تأكيد الخبر السابق من جريدة الاخبار
http://www.dar.akhbarelyom.com/issuse/detailze.asp?mag=&akhbarelyom=&field=news&id=186990


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 سبتمبر 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> *الكلام دا بجد ؟
> و لا حايخدها الغراب و يطير
> 
> لو المصدر حتى نفرح بجد*





Desert Rose قال:


> مش الخبر ده قديم ؟ الخبر الاول اللي تم تكذيبه ؟





aymonded قال:


> أيوة هو ذات عينه خبر قديم وتم تكذيبة
> كل شوية خبر يطلع ويتم تكذيبه
> والحقيقة تاهـــــــــــت​



ما هو الخبر القديم اللى تم تكذيبة هو الحقيقـــــــــــــــــة :new6:


http://www.dar.akhbarelyom.com/issuse/detailze.asp?mag=&akhbarelyom=&field=news&id=186990

تقرير الطب الشرعي بجامعة حكومية يبرئ طالبة «الصفر»

خط مريم في ورقتي الفرنسية والإنجليزية ليس خطها
​

13/09/2015 09:55:42 م


كشف التقرير الفني الصادر عن د.  مني الجوهري استاذ الطب الشرعي بكلية الطب بجامعة طنطا الحكومية الخاص بقضية الطالبة مريم ملاك والمعروفة بصفر الثانوية العامة ان البيانات المدونة والثابتة في أوراق اجابة مادتي اللغة الانجليزية والفرنسية موضوع البحث والمنسوب صدورها للطالبة ليست بخط يدها ولكن بخط يد اخرى


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2015)

تمام، عموما اللي يهمنا في النهاية الحقيقة تظهر
مهما ما كانت، المهم تبان وتُعلن إعلان رسمي نهائي
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 سبتمبر 2015)

​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 سبتمبر 2015)

نستنى لحد بكرة التقرير النهائى الرسمى ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 سبتمبر 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> نستنى لحد بكرة التقرير النهائى الرسمى ..


*دة أنا بس كنت باتسلى فى وقت فراغى 
بنموتوا فى الحاجات دى 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol::new6::fun_oops:


----------



## grges monir (14 سبتمبر 2015)

موضوع مريم دة فية هتش كتير
لسة كنت بتكلم فية  فى الشغل النهاردة
بقولهم حد ايدية طايلة كدة يكتب فى ورقة الواد ولا حد هايقول مين فين عمل اية


----------



## aymonded (15 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​



*هو في الحقيقة الواحد بقى مش مصدق حد خالص
الكلام بيتناقض وبعدين مرة تصريح ومرة تكذيب
وحاجات كده في بعضها مش حد فاهملها حاجـــة
والأدهى يقولك لقوا الأوراق بتاعتها كلها فاضية
طب بيستكتبوها على ايه لما هي فاضية
وبعدين يقولك مليانه وفيها إجابـــــات
هي ظهرت الإجابات فجأة كده :smil8: !!!
:11azy::hlp::99::close_tem:thnk0001:
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2015)

*بالمستندات.. تقرير جديد يؤكد تزوير أوراق طالبة صفر الثانوية 





 نقلا عن البواية نيوز

   أصدرت الدكتورة منى الجوهري، أستاذ الطب الشرعي بكلية الطب واستشاري   الطب الشرعي، تقريرًا جديدًا يتضمن نتيجة فحص مادتي اللغة العربية والكمياء   للطالبة مريم ملاك، المعروفة إعلاميا بطالبة "صفر الثانوية العامة"، قبل   ساعات من التقرير المنتظر صدروه عن اللجنة الخماسية لخبراء مصلحة الطب   الشرعي، وقالت "قالت يستحيل أن يكون بخطها".
جاء ذلك بعد يوم واحد من إصدارها تقرير فني استشاري يثبت وقوع التزوير في   أوراق الطالبة نتيجة فحص ودراسة دقيقة لأوراق مادتي اللغتين الإنجليزية   والفرنسية.
ويَخلُص التقرير إلى ذات النتيجة، حيث أثبت التقرير أن "الطالبة مريم ملاك   ذكري تادرس، لم تُحرر بخط يدها البيانات الثابتة بأوراق إجابة مادتي اللغة   العربية والكمياء موضوع الفحص والمنسوب صدورها لها، وإنما تم تحريرها بيد   كاتبة أخرى".
واستند التقرير إلى مضاهاة أوراق عبارة عن استكتاب الطالبة للألفاظ   والعبارات المُناظرة لها في أوراق الإجابة المنسوبة لها، وبإجراء عملية   الفحص الفني للأوراق، باستخدام العدسات المكبرة والميكروسكوبية، تبين أن   جراتها الخطية تتميز بالسلاسة والانسيابية وتخلو من الشوائب الخطية وتصلح   لإجراء المضاهة الفنية عليها.
وآشار التقرير إلى أهم مظاهر اختلاف الإسلوب الكتابي، حيث يُلاحظ ارتفاع   مستوى الكتابة لاستكتابات الطالبة "مريم ملاك ذكري تادرس" عما يُناظره   بأوراق الفحص المنسوبة لها، فضلًا عن اختلاف القاعدة الكتابية، حيث تحرر   الأحرف داخل اللفظ الواحد باستكتابات الطالبة بطريقة متشابكة ومتلاصقة   بصورة لا وجود لها إطلاقًا بأوراق الإجابة موضوع الفحص.
كما تختلف المسافات البينية الأفقية الفاصلة بين الألفاظ، حيث يلاحظ اتساع   المسافات البينية الفاصلة بين الألفاظ بأوراق الإجابة موضوع الفحص بصورة   واضحة لا وجود لها بالمضاهاة، وتختلف أيضا المسافات البينية الأفقية   الفاصلة بين الأحرف داخل اللفظ الواحد، حيث يلاحظ ضيق المسافات البينية   الفاصلة بين الأحرف باستكتابات الطالبة داخل اللفظ الواحد لحد الالتصاق،   وهو أيضًا ما ليس له وجود بأوراق الإجابة موضوع الفحص.
وأشارت إلى أن أهم مظاهر اختلاف المميزات الفردية الدقيقة بين ألفاظ الفحص   والمُضاهاة، حيث اختلاف شكل وطريقة تكوين الأحرف، واختلاف شكل وطريقة  اتصال  الأحرف ببعضها البعض، واختلاف ميل الألفاظ على المستويين الأفقي  والرأسي،  واختلاف أشكال ومواضع التنقيط، وأخيرًا اختلاف مواضع الألفاظ  بالنسبة  لبعضها البعض.
واشتمل التقرير الصادر عن المركز الاستشاري الفني للطب الشرعي، بخصوص   القضية رقم 3921 لسنة 2015، إداري قسم ثاني أسيوط، نيابة قسم ثان أسيوط،   على أوراق تتضمن عملية الفحص الفني، والتي تخلُص إلى النتيجة المُشار   إليها، والتي تقطع بواقعة التزوير واستبدال أوراق الطالبة.













*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> نقلا عن البواية نيوز
> وقالت "قالت يستحيل أن يكون بخطها".
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]هو مبدئياً كدهون ماينفعش حضرتها تطلع تقرير *​​ *[FONT=&quot]معنون برقم قضية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– لأن دة تدخل فى قضية لا تزال قيد التحقيق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة أن النيابة العامة لم تُكلفها بشئ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة فى حد ذاته فيها مسائلة جنائية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو كان التقرير صح  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفرو أنها تكتب تقريرها ( زى ما هى عايزة ) بُناءاً على طلب المدعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومحاميها يقدم التقرير فى حافظة مستندات بأسمه ومعنونة برقم القضية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن اللى هى عاملاه دة ( لو صح يعنى ومش متفبرك من البوابة نيوز ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خطأ غير عادى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا يجب أن يقع فيه أستاذ جامعى يُدرس مادة الطب الشرعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألف باء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( طب شرعى ) لا يجوز أبداء رأيك فى قضية بتقرير رسمى مختوم وموقع ما لم تُكَلف به من النيابة العامة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يجى لك تكليف ( مكتوب ) – بخلاف هذا يبقى تهريج وتهييج للرأى العام [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2015)

تسدق يا عبوود كنت لسا هسئلك فى الموضوع دا و اقول لك هل للمكتب دا الحق يكتب  تقرير للقضيه رقم كذا و مش عارفا ايه زى ما هى كاتبه ؟
شكرا على الاجابه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wa4VHMDsX1M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]y3Lsrii33Rc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RqfN_nOUjks[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 سبتمبر 2015)

المهم نتيجة اللجنة الخماسية فين
مش قالوا الثلاثاء وأدى الثلاثاء جه ومفيش لا حس ولا خبر


----------



## Maran+atha (15 سبتمبر 2015)

مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى امثال 17: 15
مبرئ المذنب ومذنب البريء كلاهما مكرهة الرب.

مريم بريئة والطب الشرعى يريد ان يجعلها مذنبة 
مريم ناجحة والطب الشرعى يريد ان يجعلها ساقطة 
مريم بنت المسيح سوف يرد لها المسيح حقها اجلا او عاجلا​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> المهم نتيجة اللجنة الخماسية فين
> مش قالوا الثلاثاء وأدى الثلاثاء جه ومفيش لا حس ولا خبر


*لاهم قالوا ان الثلاثاء هيتم تسليم قراراللجنة لنيابة اسيوط*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 سبتمبر 2015)

اه ع الخماسية اخت الثلاثية
مفيش فايدة
تصعيد
http://m2.youm7.com/story/2015/9/15...-طالبةالصفرمع-أوراق-الإج/2349616#.Vfh938mm3qA
كتب عبد الله محمود انفرد برنامج "البيت بيتك" بتقرير اللجنة الخماسية المشكلة من قبل مصلحة الطب الشرعى لفحص أوراق طالبة صفر الثانوية مريم ملاك، حيث كشف التقرير تطابق خط الطالبة مع الخط الموجود فى أوراق الإجابة التى قدمتها وزارة التربية والتعليم، وأن اللجنة أودعت تقريرها عصر اليوم بشأن الطالبة لدى النيابة العامة. ومن جانبه، أكد إيهاب رمزى محامى الطالبة، خلال لقائه بالبرنامج المذاع على فضائية "ten"، مع الإعلامى رامى رضوان، أنه كانت هناك عدة جهات مسئولة خالفت القانون وخرجت فى عدد من وسائل الإعلام وقامت بإعلان هذه النتيجة بما يخالف القانون ويدع مجالا للشك أن هناك تلاعب يحدث للتغطية على هذه الجريمة، مشيرا إلى أن اللجنة الخماسية أحبت ألا تغلط اللجنة الثلاثية وأن الحيدة لم تكن فى جانبها، مؤكدا أنه سيصعد الامر باتخاذ إجراءات قانونية تصعيدية بالطعن على اللجنة أمام النيابة العامة.

http://m2.youm7.com/story/2015/9/15...-طالبةالصفرمع-أوراق-الإج/2349616#.Vfh-f8mm3qB


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى امثال 17: 15
> مبرئ المذنب ومذنب البريء كلاهما مكرهة الرب.
> 
> مريم بريئة والطب الشرعى يريد ان يجعلها مذنبة
> ...



*و ليه ما تقولش الطب الشرعى هو الل برئ ؟؟

و تبقى انت مذنب البرىء و مبرئ المذنب ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> اه ع الخماسية اخت الثلاثية
> مفيش فايدة



*يعنى وزير يتمسك فى قضية فساد و يترفد من وظيفته بفضيحة 

القانون ماشى عل الكل 

و انت برضوا مصمم ان البنت مظلومة و ان اتبدل ورقها لصالح شخص ما  ؟؟

مش كفاية كدة ؟؟*


----------



## Maran+atha (16 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ليه ما تقولش الطب الشرعى هو الل برئ ؟؟​*
> 
> *و تبقى انت مذنب البرىء و مبرئ المذنب *​


 
الله اعطى لنا البصر والبصيرة 
فبنعمة البصر يمكن ان نشاهد فرق الخط 
وبنعمة البصيرة يمكن ان ندرك ان الخط المنسوب اليها ليس خطها 
بل ايضا من مشاهدتنا للاحداث ندرك انها مظلومة بسبب خوف الوزارة من اظهار حقها

الحقيقة واضحة ولكن تظل الوزارة رافضة للاعتراف بهذة الحقيقة 
فتكون النتيجة ان تؤثر على الطب الشرعى لكى يكذب لكى ينصر ظلم الوزارة ويضيع حق مريم 

ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى وزير يتمسك فى قضية فساد و يترفد من وظيفته بفضيحة
> 
> القانون ماشى عل الكل
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بضحك علي القانون اللي ماشي علي الكل :t33::t33:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 سبتمبر 2015)

aymonded قال:


> *هو في الحقيقة الواحد بقى مش مصدق حد خالص
> الكلام بيتناقض وبعدين مرة تصريح ومرة تكذيب
> وحاجات كده في بعضها مش حد فاهملها حاجـــة
> والأدهى يقولك لقوا الأوراق بتاعتها كلها فاضية
> ...



*ماينفعش المراقب يسيب الطالب بدون الكتابة بورقة الاجابة 
ولو الطالب اصر على عدم الكتابة 
..يبقا لازم يكون فيه محضر اثبات حاله مُقدم من المراقب وموقع من ملاحظين المادة ومدير اللجنة ومختوم بختم المدرسة وبيوقع علية الطالب  علشان مايجيش بعد كدة يقول الورق الفاضى دة مش بتاعى ( حماية لأعضاء اللجنة )*


*فلو قالوا اوراق الاجابة خالية من الكتابة ... يظهروا المحضر = والموضوع ينتهى *

*علشان كدة اضطروا يبدلوا ورقها الحقيقى بورق مضروب علشان أعضاء اللجنة ما تنضرش 

وانا برجح ان الورق اتبدل بلجنتها مش باللجنة العامة بالقاهرة 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]قرار النيابة لسة مطلعش وعن نفسى ماعنديش ثقة فى البرامج الفضائية دهين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بطلوا هرى لغاية ما يطلع قرار النيابة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*الطب الشرعى يسدل الستار على قضية مريم 





 نقلا عن اليوم السابع
 كتب محمود طه حسين ـ عبد الله محمود بعد مرور ما يقرب من شهرين  على ادعاء  حصول الطالبة مريم ملاك على صفر فى نتيجة الثانوية العامة فى  جميع المواد  سوى اللغة العربية، حيث حصد درجة ونصف، أسدلت أمس الثلاثاء  اللجنة  الخماسية المشكلة من قبل مصلحة الطب الشرعى لفحص أوراق الطالبة  الستار على  القضية، حيث كشف التقرير تطابق خط الطالبة مع الخط الموجود فى  أوراق  الإجابة التى قدمتها وزارة التربية والتعليم، وأن اللجنة أودعت  تقريرها  بشأن الطالبة لدى النيابة العامة. من جانبه، أكد إيهاب رمزى محامى   الطالبة، فى تصريحات له أمس مع الإعلامى رامى رضوان، أنه كانت هناك عدة   جهات مسئولة خالفت القانون وخرجت فى عدد من وسائل الإعلام وقامت بإعلان هذه   النتيجة بما يخالف القانون ويدع مجالا للشك أن هناك تلاعبا يحدث للتغطية   على هذه الجريمة، مشيرا إلى أن اللجنة الخماسية أرادت ألا تظهر اللجنة   الثلاثية بمظهر المخطئ، وأن الحيدة لم تكن فى جانبها، مؤكدا أنه سيصعد   الأمر باتخاذ إجراءات قانونية تصعيدية بالطعن على اللجنة أمام النيابة   العامة. وتعليقا على نتيجة تقرير الطب الشرعى الصادر من قبل جهات التحقيق،   قال هانى كمال المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، إن الوزارة   تحترم رأى النيابة، قائلا "الحكم ده اعتقد بيض وجه الوزارة خاصة بعد الهجوم   الشديد الذى طال الوزارة والمسئولين على الثانوية العامة خلال الفترة   الماضية، كما أنه برأ ساحة الجميع". وشدد المتحدث الرسمى على أنه من الصعب   بل المستحيل أن يحدث خطأ فى الكنترولات يؤدى إلى استبدال ورقة طالب بدل   آخر، مشيرا إلى أن الأخطاء الواردة والموجودة هو حدوث خطأ فى احتساب درجة   طالب الأمر الذى وجد من أجله التظلمات والتى تفتحها الوزارة عقب إعلان   نتيجة الثانوية العامة سنويا، مشيرا إلى أن قرابة الـ"8 آلاف طالب وطالبة   حصلوا على زيادات بعد تظلمهم"، لافتا إلى أن الوزارة تدرس الآن تشديد عقوبة   على الطالب الذى يدعى كذابا أن ورقة الأسئلة لا تخصه، بالإضافة إلى أنه   سيتم زيادة عدد المراجعين لكراسات الإجابة ليكون لكل سؤال أكثر من مراجع   لتقليل حدوث أخطاء. وأوضح هانى كمال أنه رغم الهجوم الذى طال الوزارة خلال   الفترة الماضية بشأن قضية الطالبة، فإن الوزارة ستتعامل مع الطالبة مثلها   مثل أى طالبة وتعتبرها ضمن أبنائها، مشيرا إلى أن موقف الطالبة الآن تعد   راسبة وعليها أن تعيد السنة الدراسية ونتمنى لها كل التوفيق . الطالبة مريم   ملاك ذكرى عرفت باسم طالبة الصفر بعد حصولها على تلك النتيجة فى الثانوية   العامة هذا العام، وهى طالبة بمدرسة صفط الخمار الثانوية العامة بالمنيا   بشعبة علمى علوم، واعتذرت عن دخول امتحانات الثانوية العامة العام السابق   بعد وفاة والدها ومرورها بحالة نفسية صعبة، وتعد قضيتها الأشهر إعلاميا فى   تاريخ وزارة التربية والتعليم والثانوية العامة، بالرغم من أن عددا من  طلاب  الثانوية العامة حصلوا على صفر فى الثانوية ولم يتم تسليط الضوء على   قضيتهم، بل وصل الأمر إلى تدخل رئيس الوزراء المهندس إبراهيم محلب رئيس   الوزراء فى حكومة تسيير الأعمال فى القضية، حيث قال محلب للطالبة فى مقر   مجلس الوزراء خلال لقائه بها لو كان ليكى حق هتاخديه. وأقامت الطالبة دعوى   أمام محكمة أسيوط ودعوى أخرى أمام القضاء الإدارى، حيث ادعت فى الأولى بأن   كراسة الإجابة تم استبدالها كما طالبت فى الثانية بعدم الاعتداد بنتيجتها   ومنحها الدرجات الكاملة فى جميع المواد، وتم استكتابها 5 مرات من أجل   التأكد من خطها، حيث تم استكتابها باليد اليسرى وبخط الرقعة. وفتحت نيابة   أسيوط التحقيقات فى القضية بالاستعانة بالطب الشرعى، للتأكد من صحة خطها،   وتم فحص أوراق مريم فى المرة الأولى من قبل 13 خبيرا، وأكدوا جميعا أن ورق   الامتحانات خاصة بالطالبة، حيث أحالت النيابة الطالبة لإدارة التزييف   والتدليس بهيئة الطب الشرعى، لاستكتابها للمرة الثالثة، بعد أن تم   استكتابها أمام خبراء الخطوط مرتين من قبل. 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*     قيادات كنترول أسيوط يدرسون مقاضاة «طالبة الصفر»


نقلا عن فيتو



     كشفت مصادر بوزارة التربية والتعليم، أن قيادات كنترول أسيوط "أ"  يدرسون حاليًا إقامة دعوى رد شرف ضد أسرة الطالبة مريم ملاك المعروفة  إعلاميًا بـ" طالبة صفر الثانوية العامة.

وكان تقرير اللجنة الخماسية للطب الشرعي أثبت كذب ادعاءات الطالبة المذكورة فيما يتعلق بدعوى تبديل أوراق إجاباتها.

وأكدت المصادر ذاتها، أن قيادات كنترول أسيوط سيلجأون للقضاء لرد اعتبارهم  بعد الإساءات التي وجهت إليهم اتهامهم بالتزوير، وهو ما ألحق بهم أضرار  نفسية بالغة، وتسبب في عدد من المشاكل لأسرهم.

وكانت قضية الطالبة مريم ملاك، شغلت الرأي العام، ووصل الأمر إلى تدخل رئيس  الوزراء المستقيل المهندس إبراهيم محلب، الذي طلب تشكيل لجنة خماسية من  الطب الشرعي لفحص أوراق الطالبة بعد استكتابها.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*



			كشفت  مصادر بوزارة التربية والتعليم، أن قيادات كنترول أسيوط "أ"  يدرسون  حاليًا إقامة دعوى رد شرف ضد أسرة الطالبة مريم ملاك المعروفة  إعلاميًا  بـ" طالبة صفر الثانوية العامة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا أولااااااااااااااااااااد التييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*أول تعليق لـ مريم بعد تقرير الطب الشرعي عبر صفحتها على فيسبوك 





 نقلا عن دوت مصر
 قالت الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، والمعروفة إعلاميا باسم "طالبة  الصفر" في  الثانوية العامة، "أنا بطمن كل الناس إني بخير، ورغم مرارة  الظلم، لكنه مش  ممكن ينال من عزيمتي وإصراري".
 وأضافت الفتاة، من خلال الصفحة الداعمة لها "دموع مريم"، اليوم  الأربعاء،  "وقفتكم جنبي بتسندني وتشجعني إني استمر في معركتي"، بحسب قولها،  وتضيف  "مش عشاني لوحدي، لكن عشان كل المظلومين اللي اعتبروا إن معركتي ضد  الفساد  هي معركتهم".
 يذكر أن محتوى التقرير الثاني من الطب الشرعي لأوراق إجابات مريم أوضح  أن  الأوراق التي حصلت فيها على صفر، هي أوراقها بالفعل، ولم يحدث فيها أي   تغيير، وذلك وفقا لما أعلن بالأمس في برنامج البيت بيتك.
 وكان وزير التربية والتعليم، محب الرافعي، ذكر سابقا، في تصريح خاص   لـ"دوت مصر"، إن وزارة التربية والتعليم تعامل الطالبة كأي طالبة، ومن حقها   إعادة السنة مرة أخرى كأي طالب راسب في أي عام دراسي.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]D3ebG-QCKu8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2015)

قولتها من اول يوم--
مهما عملت -- قبلها عملوا و مخدوش حاجه و فى الاخر اترفع عليهم قواضى--
 حلها تسافر--


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2015)

يعنى كانت متوقعة  ان الطب الشرعى هيغير كلام زمايلة هههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*كد الاتحاد الأوروبي للجاليات المصرية، أن تقرير اللجنة الخماسية للطب الشرعي، فيما يخص الطالبة مريم ملاك، صاحبة نتيجة "صفر" الثانوية العامة "لا يتفق مع العقل والمنطق". وأوضح أشرف فهيم، سكرتير الاتحاد، في بيان له، اليوم الأربعاء، أن هذا التقرير "يعكس منهجة الفساد والتزوير الذي تغلغل داخل جهات كنا لا نشك ولو لحظة واحده في نزاهتها". وأشار الاتحاد إلى التقرير الفني الاستشاري الذي أعدته الدكتورة منى الجوهري، الخبير بالطب الشرعي، وأستاذ مادة التزييف والتزوير بكلية الطب جامعة طنطا، والذي أكد تزوير أوراق مريم. وأكد الاتحاد: "التزمنا الصمت طوال فترة التحقيق فيما يخص الطالبة مريم ملاك، وفى انتظار قرار النيابة النهائي بعد ضمها للتقرير الفني الاستشاري الذي أعدته الدكتورة منى الجوهري للقضية"*

*شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من *الأقباط متحدون* في الرابط التالي http://www.copts-united.com/Article.php?I=2389&A=224245*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*سؤال لاعضاء المنتدى المؤيدين لراى الطب الشرعى ويرون ان مريم مدعيه وكاذبه لماذا تلبسون الباطل ثوب الحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*بعد تقرير الطب الشرعي.. النيابة تحفظ التحقيق فى قضية طالبة الصفر للمرة الثانية





نقلا عن الاهرام
قررت النيابة العامة حفظ التحقيق بقضية طالبة الصفر مريم، وذلك عقب ورود تقرير الطب الشرعى لها. 

وكشفت التحقيقات التى أجراها المستشار أحمد فتحى المحامى العام الأول  لنيابات جنوب أسيوط أن النيابة قررت حفظ التحقيق نتيجة لتأكيد تقرير الطب  الشرعى على سلامة أوراق الإجابات من التزوير، وأن الخط الموجود بها هو خط  الطالبة مريم. 

وتبين من خلال تقرير الطب الشرعى أن الإجابات جاءت بخط يد الطالبة. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*
طالبة «صفر الثانوية» تعقد غدًا مؤتمرًا صحفيًا على سلم نقابة الصحفيين






أعلنت الطالبة مريم ملاك، صاحبة صفر الثانوية  العامة، أنها إعتزمت عقد مؤتمر صحفي غدًا، علي سلم نقابة الصحفيين، لتوضيح  موقفها من قرار النيابة العامة، حول تطابق خطوطها مع أوراق الإجابة الخاصة  بها، مشدده علي أنها سوف تدافع عن حقها إلي أخر وقت.

وأضافت "ملاك"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "البيت بيتك"، والمذاع عبر  فضائية "ten"، أن فكرة إعادتها للثانوية العامة من جديد مرفوضة كليًا، ولن  تقبل بها، مشددة علي أنها قد أدت امتحاناتها بشكل جيد.
نقلا عن  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سؤال لاعضاء المنتدى المؤيدين لراى الطب الشرعى ويرون ان مريم مدعيه وكاذبه لماذا تلبسون الباطل ثوب الحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]مؤيدين أية ومعارضين أية ؟ ..هو أحنا فى أنتخابات ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين أنت كاتبها غلط *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ ٱلْحَقَّ بِٱلْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ ٱلْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش الباطل ثوب الحق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
شوف ياسيدى ...اللى قال على " مريمورتشيى" مُدعية وكدابة مش أحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دول لجنتين فى الطب الشرعى ...ومش أحنا اللى حولناها للنيابة دى هى اللى قدمت بلاغ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتضح أية ؟؟ ...أتضح كدب البلاغ .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا مصدق أنه بلاغ كاذب ...حلو ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حضرتك مُتعاطف معاها ...وماله ؟...أنا أية دخلى ؟ ..تعاطف زى ما تحب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مش فرض عين عليا أنى أتعاطف معاك و أسبح بحمد رأيك ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناقصنى أن أكن لك من الشاكرين ..حتى لآ تتهمنى بألباس الباطل ثوب الحق ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هو حضرتك تتعاطف معاها ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا مطلوب منى أميل على جنبى وأسقف لك زى كلب البحر ؟![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*[FONT=&quot]وأنا مطلوب منى أميل على جنبى وأسقف لك زى كلب البحر ؟!*​​


:625mn::625mn::625mn:
تحفة التعبير ده 

لو الموضوع مافيهوش تزوير وطبقا للعيال الناصحة
كانوا يقولوا لبعض لو جالهم امتحان مش هايعرفوا
يئفلوه ... اكتب الاسئلة وسيب باقي الصفح فاضية

عشان يعيد السنة والمادة تاني خصوصا لو جايب
نمر نهائية في سنة تانية ... وعشان يعيد السنة

فكان الواد يسقط نفسه في تلات مواد لا يجيله ملحق بنص الدرجة ..

كتير ع فكرة بيعملو كده ​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*اخ عبووووووووووووود محدش طلبب منك تغيير رايك فهو خاص بك وحدك وليس من حق احد اخر ان يختاره لك
ولكن عندما كتبت مداخلتى موضوع اقتباسك كانت بناء على طلب بناء ارائنا على معايير موضوعيه والبعد عن الذاتيه والتجرد من اى تاثيير خارجى
فمثلا اللى بيقول ان مريم مريضه نفسيا
فده من حقك بشرط انك تدينى اسم مرض نفسى يجعل طالب متفوق طوال عمره ياخذ صفر بالرغم من انه بتاكيده الشخصى وتاكيد زملائه وتاكيد مدرسيه اجاب اجابات تكفل له 50 من 50 فى كل ماده.

واللى بيقول الخط خطها 
فالسؤال هيكون ازاى يكون الورق الفاضى بخطها وزملائها رأوها تكتب بهمة ونشاط داخل كراسة اجابتها طول ثلاث ساعات كامله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كيف يكون خطها والبنت لاتكتب الا النسخ والورق مكتوب بخط الرقعه.
كيف يكون خطها واى شخص بسيط يرى الخطين يجزم بما لايدع مجال للشك انهما خطين لشخصين مختلفين
كيف يكون خطها وقد اكدت لجنة فنيه متخصصه فى الطب الشرعى ان التزوير واقع بنسبة مليون بالمائه وان الخط المنسوب اليها محالة ان يكون لها.
ناتى لركن الهدف اللى بيقول ان الخط خط مريم ياريت يقدملنا الهدف من المسلل الحمضان اللى اتعرض ده
هل مثلا البنت بامكانيات متواضعه لاتؤهلها لدخول كليه تطمح اليها وهذا محال لان شهادة مدرسيها وزملائها وماريناه على الاعلام المصرى يشير الى غير ذلك تماما.
هل وراثيا يستحيل ان تحصل على كليتها نقول كلا فهناك اثنان من اخوتها اطباء وبالتالى احتمال دخولها ذات الكليه وفقا لعلم الاحتمالات الرياضى ترتفع جدا.
لو كانت تطمح فقط الى دخول كلية الطب وتدرك داخلها انها ليس لها حق فيما تطلب فكيف لها ان ترفض عروض لدخول ارقى الجامعات فى العالم خارج مصر دون ان تتكلف اى مال وراينا جميعنا عرض الفنان القدير محمد صبحى وعرض ايبارشية استراليا .
اذا من يقول ان الورق المنسوب لها بخطها ان يدعم كلامه بالاسباب والايرسل كلاما فى الهواء على غير اساس.
ارجو على من يرد ان لا يقولنى مالم اقول فانا لم اقول على اى فرد انه مثل كلب البحر او غيره.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*
أفاد مصدر من رئاسة مجلس الوزراء، أنه تم رسمياً استبعاد الدكتور محب الرافعي من وزارة التربية والتعليم، ودمج وزارة التعليم الفني مع وزارة التربية والتعليم، وأصبح الدكتور محمد يوسف وزيراً للتربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني، ويعتبر وزير التربية والتعليم الجديد، من أفضل من قابلهم رئيس الوزراء المهندس شريف إسماعيل.
وأوضحت المصادر أن الأسماء النهائية التي رفعها المهندس شريف إسماعيل للرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي تتضمن كلًا من الدكتور أشرف العربي وزير التخطيط والمتابعة والتعاون الدولي، والدكتور محمد علي سلطان محافظ البحيرة وزيرًا للصحة والسكان، والدكتور محمد يوسف وزيرًا للتعليم الفني وزيرًا للتربية والتعليم ودمج الوزارتين معًا، والدكتور محمد حمزة عميد كلية الآثار بجامعة القاهرة وزيرًا للآثار.
*​​​*وأضافت المصادر أن القائمة تتضمن كلاً من الدكتور محمد عفيفي الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للثقافة السابق وزيرًا للثقافة، والمهندس طارق المُلا الرئيس التنفيذي للهيئة العامة للبترول وزيرًا للبترول، ومحمد فتحي عثمان رئيس هيئة الثروة السمكية وزيرًا للزراعة، والدكتور أسامة الأزهري مستشار الرئيس مرشحا لتولي حقيبة الأوقاف، والدكتور هاني سري الدين مرشحًا لوزارة الاستثمار.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*محامي الطالبة "مريم": سنلجأ لمكاتب أبحاث تزوير بالخارج





  نقلا عن دوت مصر
شكك  محامي الطالبة مريم ملاك، صاحبة "صفر الثانوية العامة"، الدكتور إيهاب   رمزي، في تقرير لجنة الطب الشرعي، والذي أكد تطابق خط الطالبة مع أوراق   الإجابة الخاصة بها، قائلا إن "التقرير لابد أن يقدم كل الوسائل الفنية   والفحص الفني، وأن يتم عرض هذا الفحص حتى يشعر الجميع بأنه حقيقي وعادل   وسليم"، حسب قوله.
  وأضاف "رمزي" خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي يوسف  الحسيني، عبر برنامج  "السادة المحترمون" على شاشة "أون تي في" أنه سيلجأ  إلى مكاتب أبحاث تزييف  وتزوير من خارج مصر لإثبات واقعة تزوير أوراق  "مريم"، مشيرا إلى أن سيقدم  طلبا للنيابة العامة لتشكيل لجنة من أساتذة  الجامعات للفصل في التقارير  المتناقضة بشأن الطالبة مريم، قائلا: "مش  مصدقين كل أساتذة الجامعات اللي  عندنا، وبالعافية عايزينا نقبل بتقرير  حكومي مفروض علينا".
وأشار إلى  أن مؤسسات الدولة تريد إغلاق ملف الطالبة مريم بكل سرعة كونه  أثار الرأي  العام، دون الالتفات إلى مستقبل الطالبة، قائلا: "ماشيين بنظام  أحكم بالظلم  علشان تشتغل بالعدل".* ​


----------



## كليماندوس (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*و السؤال هنا بقى - هل لو اساتذه الجامعات " كما الخبر بأعلاه " وجدوا ان تقرير الطب الشرعى به عوار - هل سيعلنو هذا ام سيتم تدخل اطراف من " جهات سيادية " لكتم الحقيقة و عدم احراج مؤسسات الدولة و العمل على سرعة قفل الموضوع الذى اثار الراى العام " وفق مقولتهم بالخبر ايضا " ؟
من رايى الا تضيع بنتنا مريم الوقت و المجهود و تلحق نفسها بإستكمال تعليمها بالخارج " زى مجدى يعقوب " و الا تصر بعدم ذكاء على محاولة اخذ حقها هنا - دا لو اخذته من اصله*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2015)

هى دى الخلاصه :
*من رايى الا تضيع بنتنا مريم الوقت و المجهود و تلحق نفسها بإستكمال تعليمها بالخارج " زى مجدى يعقوب " و الا تصر بعدم ذكاء على محاولة اخذ حقها هنا - دا لو اخذته من اصله* 

ممكن يكون دا ترتيب ربنا لها انها تسافر و يعوضها


----------



## كليماندوس (17 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ممكن يكون دا ترتيب ربنا لها انها تسافر و يعوضها



*عروض السفر لـ طالبة الصفر فشنك*​




​*نقلا عن دوت مصر*​*قالت أسرة مريم، الطالبة المعروفة إعلاميا باسم طالبة الصفر إن كل عروض المنح والسفر هي عروض إعلامية، ولم يصل أي منها بشكل جدي للطالبة أو أسرتها.
وأضاف شقيق مريم، في تصريح خاص لـ"دوت مصر"، اليوم الخميس، أن الطالبة تخوض معركة ضد الفساد وحيدة، إلا من دَعم مؤيديها، متسلحة بقوة الحق ضد دعوة المظلوم، بحسب قوله، وهو ما نشر أيضا على صفحةدموع مريم، المؤيدة لقضية الفتاة.
*
*
المصـــدر * 
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3853488


----------



## كليماندوس (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*منى الجوهري أتحدى مَن يخالفني في أن ما جاء بأوراق إجابات مريم هو خطها​*



*
القاهرة /إم سي إن/ من إيرين موسى
قالت د.منى الجوهري، رئيس قسم الطب الشرعى بجامعة طنطا، إنها "تتحدى مَن يخالفها في أن ما جاء في أوراق إجابات الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري هو خطها".

وأضافت في تصريح خاص لـ/إم سي إن/، أنها "شاهدت النتيجة النهائية لتقرير اللجنة الخماسية الخاصة بمريم، وأنها قامت بوضع تقريرين خاصين بإجابات أربع مواد لمريم، وتأكدت أن الخط الموجود في أوراق الإجابات ليس خط مريم، وهو واضح بالعين المجردة، ولا يحتاج لخبير كي يفرق الخط، ويفحص الأوراق".

وأشارت د. منى، أنها "قامت بالفحص على أسس فنية صحيحة، ووجدت أن الخط ليس خط مريم؛ وأنها بصفتها رئيس قسم الطب الشرعي بجامعة طنطا تدرس مسار اليد الكاتبة"، لافتة أنها "تتحدى من يخالفها أن الخط الموجود في الورق هو خط مريم".

وأضافت أنه "يمكن أن يتم ضم أوراق إجابات المواد التي لا تضاف للمجموع إلى أوراق القضية، مثل مادة (التربية الدينية، والتربية الوطنية، والاقتصاد)، وجميعهم حصلت فيهم مريم على درجات جيدة، ون طريقهم يمكن أن تتم مقارنة الخط أيضا؛ لمعرفة ما إذا كان الخط خط مريم أم لا".

كانت الدكتورة منى الجوهري، أستاذ الطب الشرعي بجامعة طنطا، واستشاري الطب الشرعي المعروفة، قد تطوعت لإعداد تقرير مُكون من 11 صفحة، خلُص بعد الدراسة والفحص إلى أن "الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري تادرس، لم تُحرر بخط يدها البيانات الثابتة بأوراق إجابة مادتي اللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية موضوع الفحص والمنسوب صدورها لها، وإنما تم تحريرها بيد كاتبة أخرى". *
*
المصـــــدر*

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3853497


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أخ سمعان *​*[FONT=&quot]دة مش رأييى ...دة رأى الطب الشرعى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]التزييف والتزوير (علم) مش شغل جلاجلا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المرض النفسى أسمه ( أكتئاب ) وهى اللى قالت مقدرتش تدخل أمتحان السنة اللى فاتت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ما انا جالى أكتئاب لما دفنت أخويا وأمى فى أقل من سنة ( أية المشكلة ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كيف يكون خطها ؟ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]زى ما قلت لك دة علم وله أجهزة حديثة بتكشفه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى ما سابتش الورقة فاضية ياريت تبقى تقرا بتركيز [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللجنة المتخصصة فى الطب الشرعى هى التابعة لوزارة العدل فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش تبع عم عبده البقال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تبع شوية دكاترة بيبيعوا تقارير مرضية للى يدفع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نسبوا خطها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتقرير مفصل مدعم بعلم وأدلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مافيش مسلسل حمضان ألا من مريمورتشيى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البروتسانتية التى فتح لها غبطة البابا تواضروس الكاتدرائية ليستقبلها بُناءا على طلبها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تركته ( بمنتهى الوقاحة ) ومشيت من غير ما تقابله بعد ما جت لها ( تعليمات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتروح تسمع البابا قال أية ( دى حلقة مسجلة مش خبر فى موقع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مين دى اللى تنفض للبابا وتمشى ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتقولوها عيب يا بت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...بدل ما أنتم ماسكين فى عبود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مش عاجبكم التقرير أنتم أحرار فى اللى تصدقوه وترفضوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش أحرار لما توصف اللى يخالفك فى عواطفك ورقة قلبك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنه يُلبس الباطل ثوب الحق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البت كدابة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...قُضىَّ الأمر الذى فيهِ ت[FONT=&quot]َ[/FONT]ستفتيان  [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*اخ عبووووووووووووود الطب الشرعى بشر فكيف نعصمهم خاصة ان هناك تقرير اخر للطب الشرعى مغاير تماما لمضمون التقرير الحكومى اعتقد ان الحكومه لايمكن ان تكون هى الخصم والحكم فى ذات الوقت لان هذا سيفقدها نزاهتها بكل تاكيد

اما بالنسبه للمرض النفسى وخاصة الاكتئاب كما ذكرت حضرتك يندر ان يوجد انسان على الكره الارضيه لم يصب به فى مرحله من مراحل حياته انا شخصيا اعيش به منذ اربعة سنوات وحتى الان بصوره متواصله بل ودخلت الى مستويات صعبه به لكن الاكتئاب لايمنعك من مواصلة حياتك لايؤثر على نتيجتك فى الحياة بصورة 100% لايسبب اوهام سمعيه وبصريه على استعداد ان اتحدث للصباح عن الاكتئاب كاضطراب نفسى من هنا للصباح وعن ادويته ووو وبالتالى اجزم بل اقطع انالمصاب به لن تهبط درته حتى تصل لصفر ولن يخرج  من الامتحان ليقدم اجابات نموذجيه لمدرسيه تستحق الدرجه النهائيه لا هذا ليس الاكتئاب اطلاقا بل ان المكتئب لايكون متفائلا لدرجة انه ينتظر كونه الاول على الجمهوريه
بصفتى استاذا بالتربيه والتعليم ودارس لعلم نفس مرحلة المراهقة التى تنهيها مريم ومن خبرة مايقارب خمسة عشرة عاما بالتربيه والتعليم لايوجد اى مرض نفسى يؤثر على الطالب بالامتحانات الا مايعرف برهاب الامتحانات وفيه ما ان يبدا الطالب الامتحان حتى يتوتر ويصاب بالتعرق البارد وضياع التركيز واحيانا شلل كلى للتفكير مايسبب انهياره داخل اللجنه الذى يظهر فى صورة بكاء او اغماء او محاولة الغش واى من هذه لم تحدث مع مريم بل بالعكس كل من شاهدها من زملائها اكد انها كانت تجيب بهمة ونشاط طوال مدة الثلاث ساعات

بالنسبه لقرار عدم ذهابها للبابا فهو قرار حكيم جدا وذلك حتى لاينظر الناس الى قضيتها نظره طائفيه ويخرج من ينادى بنعرة دولة الكنيسة ودولة داخل الدولة وحضرتك فاهم الباقى بقى
البنت صادقه  وربنا يولع فى اللى اذاها
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*مستند يكذب قرار اللجنة الخماسية في قضية طالبة الصفر





نقلا عن دوت مصر
حصل "دوت مصر" على مستند صادر عن نائب كبير الأطباء  الشرعيين لأبحاث التدليس والتزوير بمصلحة الطب الشرعي سابقا، يفيد بأن خط  الطالبة مريم ملاك، والمعروفة إعلاميا بـ"طالبة الصفر"، ليس مطابقا لأوراق  إجابتها.
وقال مصدر من لجنة الدفاع عن الطالبة، لـ"دوت مصر"،  اليوم الخميس، أن التقرير ربما يغير من نتيجة اللجنة الخماسية التي شكلتها  النيابة العامة، وذلك لأن النيابة لم تغلق التحقيقات في القضية حتى الآن.
**





وجاء في المستند أن التقرير الحكومي الصادر من  الإدارة العامة لأبحاث التدليس والتزوير، بني على أسس غير فنية وغير علمية،  بحسب ما جاء في التقرير.
جدير بالذكر أن اللجنة الخماسية في قضية الطالبة، أعلنت في بيان سابق لها أن خط الطالبة الوارد في أوراق إجابتها مطابقا لخطها.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*«جبرائيل» يكشف عن موقف البابا تواضروس بشأن قضية «طالبة الصفر»

*​*




هاجم  المستشار نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس الإتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان، الإعلامي مجدي  الطنطاوي، بعد قوله أن الكنيسة قد تدخلت لمساندة الطالبة مريم ملاك "طالبة  صفر الثانوية العامة"، قائلا: "إن البابا تواضروس بابا الاسكندرية وبطرياك  الكرازة المرقسية، لم يتدخل في قضية طالبة الصفر، ولم يقابلها في المقر  البابوي، لكي يساعدها في حل أزمتها مع وزارة التربية والتعليم، ولكنه ترك  مؤسسات الدولة المختصة تفصيل في المشكلة المطروحة.

وأضاف "جبرائيل"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "كلام جرايد"، والمذاع عبر  فضائية "العاصمة"، الخميس، أنه يجب أن ننظر للطالبة "مريم" على أنها مصرية  وليست مسيحية، مشددًا على أن البابا تواضروس كان حريص على أن لا يأخذ هذا  الموضوع منحني ديني، أو بعد طائفي، من خلال تحدث الكنيسة عن شأن وطني.





نقلا عن  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*مؤتمر طالبة الصفر ينتهي بعرض تقرير جديد لنائب بالأطباء الشرعيين سابقا





نقلا عن مصراوى
انته قبل قليل المؤتمر الصحفي الذي نظمته أسرة  الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري، الملقبة إعلاميا بطالبة "الصفر بالمائة في  الثانوية العامة، والذي عقدته وشقيقها ودفاعها علي سلم نقابة الصحفيين  بالقاهرة. 
وكشف الدكتور إيهاب عادل رمزي، رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن  الطالبة، خلال المؤتمر عن حصول هيئة الدفاع علي تقرير استشاري جديد لنائب  كبير الأطباء الشرعيين بهيئة الطب الشرعي سابقا، الدكتور ميلاد شاروبيم،  والذي يؤكد فيه أن أوراق الإجابات المنسوبة للطالبة ليست بخط يدها، بعد فحص  واستكتاب لخط مريم، في اللغة العربية، "بحسب أسرة الطالبة".
و لفت رمزي إلى أن تقرير شاروبيم هو التقرير  الاستشاري الثالث بعد تقريرين أعدتهما الدكتورة مني الجوهري، أستاذ ورئيس  قسم الطب الشرعي بكلية الطب جامعة طنطا، وهما التقريرين اللذان انتهت فيهما  الجوهري أن الخط المدون به في كراسات الإجابة المنسوبة للطالبة ليس خطها.
وخلال المؤتمر ردد العشرات من الطلاب والحقوقيين والمتعاطفين مع قضية مريم هتافات كان أبرزها : "حق مريم مش هيضيع".*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2015)

المناقشه في الموضوع ده مش ليها لازمه ، لان لا يمكن كانو هيقولو مش خطها لان ده معناه انهيار نظام الثانويه العامه كله والتعليم كله اللي هو أصلا منهار 
مش عارفه ليه استبعاد حدوث تزوير في الكنترول؟ علي اساس ان مكانش فيه امتحانات بتتسرب وبتتباع؟ ده تاريخ اسود من الفساد ايه اللي يستثني الكنترول ولا الطب الشرعي ولا اي مؤسسه في الدوله اللي مش باينلها حاجة ديه 
هو حد بيعرف حاجة في البلد ديه؟لما تحصل اي حادثه زي حادثة السياح المكسيكيين الاخيرة حد عارف ولا فاهم حاجة؟ حد بيعرف نتيجة تحقيق وصلت لفين؟ وعلي اي اساس؟ انا طبعا بتكلم في القضايا الكبيرة مش في القضايا الصغيرة 
مفيش اي شفافية، مصر في أسفل ترتيبات الدول في مستوي الشفافيه في المؤسسات وعايزنا نصدق طب شرعي ولا طب بيطري؟ علشان ايه؟؟؟

لو عندها عروض سفر ياريت تسافر وتريح نفسها 
مع الفارق طبعا ، بس هما عملو كده مع مجدي يعقوب وقالوله انت فاشل ومتننفعش جراح ودلوقتي بيبوسو التراب اللي بيمشي عليه 
ها قال طب شرعي قال


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اخ  اعتقد ان الحكومه لايمكن ان تكون هى الخصم والحكم فى ذات الوقت لان هذا سيفقدها نزاهتها بكل تاكيد
> 
> بالنسبه لقرار عدم ذهابها للبابا فهو قرار حكيم جدا
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب بما أن حضرتك أستاذ بالتربية والتعليم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يصلح أنك تفتح سنتر دروس خصوصية وتُصدر شهادة ثانوية عامة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لا يصلح ؟ - هل الجامعات الخاصة والمدارس الخاصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُغرد منفردة بعيدا عن رقابة الوزارة والحكومة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا نقبل أن الوزارة هى من تضع الأمتحان وهى من تُصححه ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى خصم وحكم ؟؟؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى نفس الوقت حضرتك عايز اللى يحقق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نيابة خصوصى وطب شرعى خصوصى وقاضى خصوصى 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]أحنا كدة نبقى دولة يا أستاذ ؟[/FONT]*​






* وفيه الفيديو دة من الدقيقة 3:21 *

[YOUTUBE]3I_pkrHC33Y[/YOUTUBE]

​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2015)

*انا جالى حول
من
 الفعل
ورد
الفعل*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا يمكن كانو هيقولو مش خطها لان ده معناه انهيار نظام الثانويه العامه كله




تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


 *[FONT=&quot]وزير الزراعة أتخطف من وسط حراسته فى عز الضهر وفى ميدان التحرير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وصدر بيان رسمى من الدولة  بالأسماء ومبالغ الرشوة[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وكان من الممكن جدا ولا نعرف أى حاجة عنها[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى أسبوع أقال الرئيس الحكومة كلهااااااا ... من أجل وزير مُرتشى هو وحاشيته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل أنهارت منظومة الزراعة فى البلد ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 سبتمبر 2015)

*صدمة فى قرية «طالبة الصفر».. والأهالى «مريم» متفوقة منذ طفولتها











  لا يخلو شارع واحد بقرية صفط الشرقية، التابعة لمركز المنيا، من الحزن   والصدمة بسبب ما أسفرت عنه التحقيقات فى قضية ابنة بلدهم المتفوقة -بحسب   تأكيدهم- مريم ملاك، الشهيرة إعلامياً بطالبة الصفر، حتى إن معلمة مريم،   وهى مدير مدرسة حالياً، وصفت ما حدث لها بالكارثة، وزملاؤها المتفوقون،   ومنهم اثنان التحقا بالطب، قالوا عنها: «أشطر مننا»، أما الأهالى والجيران   فكانوا يعلّقون أملهم على أن تكون مريم من بين أوائل الجمهورية.
 على بعد 500 متر تقريباً من منزل مريم البسيط والمتواضع يقع منزل إيمان   حسن صالح، مديرة المدرسة الابتدائية بالقرية، وقبل نحو 7 أعوام كانت معلمة   المواد الاجتماعية بنفس المدرسة، وكانت مريم طالبة بفصلها طوال المرحلة   الابتدائية، قالت إيمان: «اللى حصل لمريم كارثة بكل المقاييس لأنها طالبة   متفوقة منذ نعومة أظافرها، وأذكر أنها عندما كانت تفقد نصف درجة فى أى مادة   كانت تجعل الدنيا تقوم ولا تقعد وتطالب بإعادة تصحيح ومراجعة المادة،  وكان  هناك منافسة قوية بينها وبين زملائها المتفوقين، وأذكر منهم مروة وهى   حالياً طالبة بكلية الطب، وعندما كان يزور أى موجه من التعليم المدرسة  كنت  أحرص على وجود مريم بالفصل الذى يدخله الموجه حتى يشعر بوجود طلبة  متفوقين  عندما يطرح أسئلة، فيقوم بكتابة تقرير متابعة جيد».


«أنا اتصدمت ومش مصدق»، بهذه العبارة بدأ يسرى عبدالمهيمن عبدالفتاح، معلم   لغة إنجليزية بمدرسة صفط الخمار الثانوية، حديثه عن مستوى مريم قائلاً:   مستواها ممتاز ومتفوقة فى الصف الأول والثانى الثانوى، وكنت أتوقع أن تحصل   على مجموع 99%، لأنها ذكية ومجتهدة، وهذا بشهادة جميع المدرسين، كما أن   هناك زملاء لمريم أقل منها فى المستوى التعليمى والتحقوا بكليات القمة،   وعلى المستوى الأخلاقى فهى قمة فى الأدب والاحترام وكانت تتعامل مع   المدرسين بأسلوب راق، وتابع: لو أن مريم حصلت على مجموع ضعيف كان من الممكن   أن أصدق أنها قصّرت، لكن أن تحصل على صفر% فهذا مستحيل، وأنا شخصياً عندى   أمل أن مريم فتاة متفوقة حتى آخر لحظة.
 «أنا زعلان على مريم»، هكذا قال أمير عبدالله، معلم كيمياء بمدرسة صفط   الخمار الثانوية، مؤكداً أن «مريم متفوقة وكانت تحصل فى مادته بالصف الأول   والثانى الثانوى على الدرجات النهائية، وفى الصف الثالث الثانوى كان   مستواها أفضل من الصفين السابقين، وكانت مريم من الطلبة الذين يتناقشون مع   المدرس وتثير حالة من الزخم التعليمى أثناء الحصة».

ويقول عبداللطيف حسن عبداللطيف، من أهالى قرية صفط الشرقية: «معروف أن مريم   من أسرة متفوقة ووالدها كان مدرساً قديراً وكان يهتم بها، وأشقاؤها أطباء   وكنا نتوقع حصولها على الدرجات النهائية كالعادة، أما الآن فالجميع يشعر   بحسرة وخيبة أمل».
 ويضيف جرجس سعد عياد، زميل لمريم بالمدرسة والحاصل على مجموع 99% فى   الثانوية العامة والتحق بكلية الطب: «مريم مجتهدة وأرى أنها تستحق الدرجات   النهائية وليس الصفر، ومعروف أنها متفوقة منذ الصغر، وكنت أتوقع أن تحصل   على مجموع أكثر منى»، مضيفاً: «أنا اتصدمت من موضوعها ومتأكد إنها هتاخد   حقها لأنها مظلومة، وواثق أيضاً فى الدولة أنها لن تترك مريم حتى يضيع   حقها، لكن موضوع مريم طوّل جداً، ويحب أن ينتهى بشكل سريع حتى لا يفوت   عليها عام دراسى كامل، وأعرف أن والدها كان مدرس رياضيات ويهتم بمريم،   وجميع أبنائه من الأوائل».



 أهالى قرية أوائل الجمهورية ا
*


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]فهل أنهارت منظومة الزراعة فى البلد ؟*​​


يا عوبد تعليم وصحة وزراعة منهارة من الاساس
يعنى مش محتاجة حد يوقعها واقعة جاهزة ههههه[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 سبتمبر 2015)

قال الإعلامي خيري رمضان، إن محامي الطالبة مريم ملاك، الشهيرة إعلاميا بطالبة “صفر الثانوية العامة”، المستشار إيهاب رمزي، يتاجر بقضيتها، لاسيما بعد تظاهره، أمس الخميس، أمام سلم نقابة الصحفيين، احتجاجا على تقرير الطب الشرعي.وأضاف “رمضان” خلال برنامج “ممكن” على شاشة “سي بي سي”، أن المحامي الشهير وجه اتهامات للجنة الخماسية بمصلحة الطب الشرعي، وشكك في كافة التقارير التي صدرت منها، فضلا عن قرارات النيابة، وهو ما يعد اتهاما غير مقبول للجهات القضائية.
ووجه “رمضان”، حديثه لـ”رمزي” قائلا: “أنت اللي يرضيك يا فندم، لجنة أولى ثم لجنة ثانية، ثم نيابة، ثم نيابة إدارية، ثم طب شرعي لجنة ثلاثية، ثم رئيس الوزراء، ثم لجنة خماسية، والجميع يؤكد أن الطالبة كاذبة إنك أنت اللي تنتصر، مش البنت، اللي أنت أتلفت الجهاز العصبي بتاعها وبقت في دائرة الضوء بصفر، وكل يوم في لقاء تليفزيوني، ولا عزاء للمتفوقين”.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*مريم” ترد على اليوم السابع: أنا مش مريضة نفسيا .. وحقي هاخده ولن تهزني التهديدات والشائعات*​التقت “البوابة نيوز” بمريم ملاك، المعروفة اعلامياً بـ”طالبة الصفر”، مؤكدة أنها تعرضت للظلم، وأنها لن تهدأ حتى تحصل على حقها، كما استنكرت تعليقات بعض الناس من أنها مريضة نفسيا،معربة عن أسفها الشديد من إلقاء التهم جزافا، بدلا من الوقوف معها.
وقالت “مريم” في حوارها لـ”البوابة نيوز”، ، إنها كانت ترغب في دخول كلية الطب، مثل أخوتها، مشيرة إلى أنها كانت تذاكر أكثر من خمسة عشر ساعة يوميا.
قاطعها شقيقها “مينا” قائلا “أنا و اخي التحقنا بكلية الطب ولم نكن نقضي نصف الوقت الذي قضته مريم في المذاكرة”، مشيراً تعبها سرقه الفساد والتزوير، مشيراً لن يهدأ له بال حتي يراها في كلية تليق بها وتكلل تعبها وتفوقها طوال سنوات دراستها.
وأضافت مريم “أوجعتني بعض التعليقات ومنها “إني مريضة نفسيا”، فبدل من أن يبحث الناس عن الحقيقة وينصفوا المظلوم يلقون الاتهامات، ومشكلتي مشكلة الكثير من الطلبة الذين يتعرضون للظلم، ولابد ان يكون هناك حد لهذا الفساد.
وتابعت “مريم”: “كنت انتظر يوم النتيجة بشغف، وكنت علي يقين ان أكون من أوائل الثانوية العامة، ولكن تحول الحلم الي كابوس فبعد ان جاءت نتيجة الصفر نقلت للمستشفي، ولكني واثقة من إجاباتي وأتذكر كل كلمة كتبتها في كل مادة ونتيجة “الصفر” في كل المواد لا يمكن ان يقبلها عقل، فانا متفوقة في كل مراحل دراستي، وقبل النتيجة بساعات هاتف احد المدرسين اخي لانه كان علي يقين أني من أوئل الثانوية العامة”.
وأضافت “توجهت مع شقيقي الي الادرة التعليمية لثقتي أن هناك خطأ وسوف يتم التحقق منه وإضافة درجاتي والتي توقعت انها سقطت سهوا وسط عدد الطلاب الكبير، فلجأت إلى رئيس الكنترول، وطلبت مراجعة الخطأ وتصحيحه، لكني فوجئت بأن أوراقي قد بُدلت بأوراق لا تخصني ولا تحمل مما كتبته في كل امتحاناتي؛ إلا إسمي على الغلاف الخارجي، ومع أول اعتراض، صاح رئيس الكنترول في وجهي: “هى دي نتيجتك وأعلى ما في خيلك اركبيه، فخرجت وانا منهارة في البكاء”.
وقالت مريم “أثار رد رئيس الكنترول شقيقي فذهبنا إلى وزارة التربية والتعليم، على أمل أن يُنصفني الوزير، لكنه بادر باتهامي دون أن يُحقق أو يُدقق، وخرج على الفضائيات يُهدد ويتوعد بمُقاضاتي انا وأهلي”.
وأضافت “تأكدت ان مستقبلي ضاع ظلما واستسلمت ولكن شقيقي أخذ يقرع كل الأبواب، حتى وجت نفسي ضيفة دائمة على الفضائيات المختلفة والصحف، للمطالبة برفع الظلم عني، وجلسات استكتاب متكررة في الطب الشرعي، وكنت أُمني نفسي كل مرة من مرات الاستكتاب بأن الحقيقة ستظهر وأن حقي سيُرَد لي عما قريب، وجاءت الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن، وخرج تقرير اللجنة الثلاثية خلافاً للحقيقة ليُبدد ثقتي في العدالة”.
وتابعت “فُتحت أمامي طاقة أمل جديدة بمقابلة رئيس الوزراء السابق المهندس ابراهيم محلب، ووعده لي بأن حقي مُصان وأن العدل لابد وأن يسود، وأُعيدت الكَرة، بفتح التحقيق من جديد، وبتشكيل لجنة خماسية من الطب الشرعي خضعت للاستكتاب أمامها، إلا أن أخي كان متوجسا أيضا من استمرار الظلم، وتأكدت شكوكه حينما أعلنت تقريرها مُتضمناً نفس النتيجة التي خرج بها تقرير اللجنة الثلاثية”.
وعن العروض التي تم إعلانها عبر وسائل الاعلام بتعليم مريم بالخارج، قالت مريم “سمعت عنها عبر وسائل الاعلام ولكن لم يتواصل معي احد حتي اليوم”، مضيفة “أنا ليا حق ومظلومة و ربنا هينصفني، بس عايزة اعرف هما ليه بيعملوا معايا كدا”.
واختتمت طالبة الصفر حديثها بقولها” انا مكملة لآخر الطريق لأن لي حق وواقفة علي أرض صلبة وهاخذ حقي مهما كانت العقوبات والتهديدات وخاصة تهديد وزير التعليم السابق، والمسئولين في كنترول اسيوط، بمقاضاتي انا وأسرتي، وهاكمل حتي لو أغلقت كل الأبواب ولن أمانع من استكمال دراستي بالخارج، ولكني سأرجع الي بلدي”.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *صدمة فى قرية «طالبة الصفر».. والأهالى «مريم» متفوقة منذ طفولتها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
لو البنت دى سكتت عن حقها . الحكاية هتكرر كتيييييييييير مع الطلبة المسيحيين *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 سبتمبر 2015)

*صفر الثانوية العامة" : قصّة طويلة بدايتها "الرئيس المؤمن" أنور السادات وولده جمال :

كانت إمتحانات الثانوية العامة عام 1970 ، آخر العهد بدولة " العدل" التي لَبّى رُبانها النبيل نداء ربه ، في ذلك اليوم الحزين 28 من سبتمبر 1970 ، فغابت من بعده عدالة إمتحانات تميزت بالحيدة والنزاهة ولم تُدنسها شهوات الرؤساء وزوجاتهم اللاتي دخلن قصر الرئاسة بالإعدادية و خرجن منه و هن يحملن " الدكتوراة" ! 
بعد أن وَلّى زمن العدالة ، و شاهدها الأكبر عدم تمكن الطالبة "منى جمال عبد الناصر" من الحصول على مجموع يسمح لها بدخول جامعة القاهرة ، فأدخلها والدها "الجامعة الأميركية" ( و كانت أقل شأناً لأنها تضُم " الأقل ذكاءاً " ممن لم ينجحوا في الوصول إلى الحد الأدنى الذي تطلبه جامعات الدولة ) وفي نفس العام دخل ابن سائقه الخاص إحدى "كليات القمة" . التي كانت "الهندسة" و "الفنية العسكرية" للقسم العلمي ، و "الاقتصاد و العلوم السياسية" للقسم الأدبي. و الأخيرة هي الكلية التي دخلتها ابنة عبد الناصر الكُبرى " هدى" بعد حصولها على المركز الرابع عشر على مستوى الجمهورية ، في الثانوية العامة ، فكانت أول و آخر مرّة تكون " إبنة الرئيس من المتفوقين " . 
و مرّت مياه " بغيضة" في نهر الزمن ، و جاءت السبعينيات ، و معها " أنور السادات" ، و ابنه " جمال" الذي كانت كانت مشكلته هي نفسها مشكلة أبيه : النَفَس القصير ، و قُصور الهِمّة ، و التطلُع إلى ما في " أيدي الآخرين". و هكذا وصل " جمال أنور السادات" ( الضعيف دراسياً ) إلى الثانوية العامة ، في ذلك العام الفارق ( 1973/1974 ) . و هنا سنقرأ سوياً " شهادة للتاريخ " كتبها د. عبد العظيم أنيس : 
 " إنني أعتقد أن هذا الباب الخلفي قد فُتح على مصراعيه في عام 1974 عندما كان ابن رئيس الجمهورية السابق ( أنو السادات ) طالباً في الثانوية العامة . كنت آنذاك وثيق الصلة بوزارة التربية والتعليم ، فقد كنت "رئيساً للجنة القومية لتعليم الرياضيات في التعليم العام" ، وكنت مستشاراً للوزارة ومشرفاً على تدريب المدرسين في "الرياضيات المعاصرة" ، وكنت أزور المدارس التي طُبِّقت بها المناهج الجديدة ، وأُناقش نُظّار المدارس في توزيع جدول الرياضيات على المدرسين وفي اختيار المدرسين أنفسهم للتدريس في الفصول المختلفة ، وأحضر كثيراً من الحصص بنفسي .
ومن بين هذه المدارس التي كنت أزورها آنذاك "مدرسة بورسعيد" بالزمالك ، حيث كان جمال السادات ، وكان معروفاً بالمدرسة أنه يستحيل عليه أن ينجح في امتحان الثانوية العامة المصرية ( القسم العلمي ) ، فما بالك بالحصول على مجموع يدخله كلية مثل كلية الهندسة؟! ( التي تخرّج منها "خالد جمال عبد الناصر" متفوقاً ، و عُين فيها "مُعيداً" )

في هذا الوقت بدأت صحف الحكومة ( التي يُفترَض انشغالها بالجيش الثالث المحاصر على الجبهة ) تتحدث فجأة عن "صعوبة مناهج الثانوية العامة" ، وإلى هنا فإن الأمر يمكن إبتلاعه إلى حد ما. لكن الأغرب من ذلك أن الموضوع دخل "مجلس الوزراء" فأخذ المجلس يناقش صعوبة مناهج الثانوية العامة ، وكان د.عبدالقادر حاتم يرأس المجلس ، وقرر "تشكيل لجنة وزارية لبحث الموضوع" !

و كان هذا عجيباً ، إذ أن الشكوى من مناهج التعليم العام أمر طبيعي والآراء بين التربويين تتفاوت حول هذا الموضوع ، لكن الطبيعي أن يدور الجدل حول هذا في أروقة الوزارة المختصة : " وزارة التعليم" . أما أن يجد مجلس الوزراء الوقت لمناقشة مناهج الثانوية العامة بالذات ( وفي عام 1974 بالذات ) عندما كان جمال السادات طالباً بالثانوية العامة . فلا بد أنه كان أكبر من أن يكون "مصادفة سعيدة" !

شُكّلت "اللجنة الوزارية" لبحث هذا الموضوع من د.حسن الشريف وزير التأمينات ود.محمود عبد الحافظ وزير الإسكان ، والدكتور كامل ليلة وزير التعليم الأسبق والمرحوم الأستاذ علي عبد الرازق وزير التربية والتعليم . واستدعيتُ أنا لحضور اجتماعات اللجنة مع أساتذة آخرين من الجامعات ومن رجال الوزارة في مكتب "وزير التأمينات" . و يشهد على هذه الواقعة كثيرون من رجال الجامعات منهم د.صبحي عبدالحكيم ( رئيس مجلس الشورى، فيما بعد ) والذي كان يمثل مادة الجغرافيا ، والدكتور محمد أنيس ، والذي كان يمثل مادة التاريخ ، والدكتور محمد النادي الذي كان يمثل مادة الطبيعة . ولقد قلت للصديق المرحوم د.حسن الشريف ساخراً في التليفون : " إن العلاقة بين التأمينات ومناهج الثانوية العامة لابد أنها وثيقة ، وإلا ما عقدتم الاجتماع في وزارة التأمينات " !

ولقد كان واضحاً أن وزير التعليم د. علي عبد الرازق لم يكن راضياً عن هذا العمل ، ولذلك لم يحضر الاجتماع وحضر الدكتور كامل ليلة الاجتماع قرب نهايته ، ودارت المناقشة أساساً بين المستشارين وبين وزيري التأمينات الاجتماعية والإسكان . وكان واضحاً من أول الاجتماع ، أن "مادة الرياضيات" هي المستهدفة ! ولذا دارت مناقشة حادة بيني وبين وزير الإسكان طالت لأكثر من ساعة ، وصممتُ على موقفي برفضي طلب وزير الإسكان بـ" إلغاء كتاب التفاضل والتكامل من مناهج الثانوية العامة" ، والتفت د. محمود عبد الحافظ إلى د. حسن الشريف وقال بالإنجليزية بصوت مسموع : " لا فائدة .. لا يوجد طريق للتفاهم " ! وأرسل لي أستاذ جامعي تحت منضدة الاجتماع ورقة سلّمها لي د. صبحي عبد الحكيم ( الذي كان يجلس بجواري ) ، يقول فيها :" كفى .. إنك لن تُقنع هؤلاء الناس بشي أبداً " وانفّض الاجتماع وأنا على موقفي ورجال الوزارة من أساتذة الرياضيات متضامنون معي في هذا الموقف مقتنعون بالأسباب التي أبديتها في رفض طلب وزير الإسكان .

كان هذا فيما أذكر في يناير 1974 ، وبعدها نسيت الموضوع ، وانشغلتُ بأعمال كثيرة منها وضع امتحان الثانوية العامة لدور يونيو سنة 1974 في الرياضيات ، ومنها الإعداد لسفري إلى بريطانيا لمدة ستة أشهر ( من مايو إلى أكتوبر ) كأستاذ زائر في إحدى جامعات بريطانيا .. حتى كان يوم جمعة خلال شهر مارس 1974 خرجت فيه مع أسرتي لقضاء النهار وتناول الغداء خارج البيت .

وعندما عدنا بعد الظهر أخبرنا الجيران أن سيارة من رئاسة الجمهورية جاءت تسأل عني مرتين ، وأن رجلاً بالسيارة ترك لدى الجيران ورقة لتسليمها لي ، وعندما فتحت الورقة وجدت أنها من مكتب الرئيس ومكتوب عليها بالحبر : " رجاء الاتصال بأرقام التليفونات ..." ثم توقيع غير واضح . وأدرتُ قرص التليفون بأحد هذه الأرقام وقلت :" أنا فلان … ماذا تريدون مني ؟ " وعرفتُ أن الذي يرد على التليفون هو رجل عرف عن نفسه أنه "العقيد رؤوف" ، وأنه يريد أن يعرف متى يرسلون سيارة من الرئاسة لحضوري إلى منزل الرئيس لأن جمال لديه أسئلة في الرياضيات يريد أن يسألني فيها ؟!

وامتلأت نفسي بالغضب وقلت لمحدثي وأنا أحاول أن أضبط أعصابي : " إنك لا شك لا تعلم أن أستاذ الجامعة يحال إلى مجلس تأديب إذا أعطى دروساً خاصة "

قال في برود : "لا أعرف " .

وقلت : " أنا واثق من ذلك .. وواثق أيضاً أنك لا تعرف أنني واضع امتحان الثانوية العامة" !

قال في برود أيضاً : " لا .. لا أعرف " . وأعطيته أحد المدرسين الأوائل بالمدارس الثانوية ليتصلوا به حتى يُجيب على أسئلة جمال السادات في الرياضيات ووضعت السماعة .

لكنني بقيت في ثورة غضب طوال الليل ، وحاولت زوجتي أن تهديء من غضبي ، وفي الصباح ذهبت إلى وزير التعليم د. علي عبد الرازق لأخبره بما حدث ولأعرف منه إن كان على علم بهذه المهزلة أم لا ؟!

لقد كنتُ ومازلت أُكنُ لهذا الرجل محبة ، لسابق معرفتي به ، ولم أكن أتصور أن يكون له صلة بهذا الموضوع . ولقد أثنى الرجل على موقفي ، لكني وجدته يحاول أن يقنعني بالذهاب مرة واحدة إلى منزل السادات لتقييم " الولد " كما قال : فأمه منزعجة بسبب حالته ، وهي تخشى عليه من الرسوب في الامتحان ولا تعرف ماذا تصنع ؟!

وفهمتُ من الوزير أنها كثيرة الاتصال به في هذا الموضوع ، وأنه يشعر بحرج شديد .

قلت له : " لماذا لا ترسل أحد مفتشي الوزارة أو مدرسيها الأوائل لتقييم الولد ، إن كانت المسألة مجرد تقييم . إنني أريد ان أعرف من الذي أعطاهم اسمي بالذات ؟! " .

قال الوزير : " إن اسمك موجود على الكتب ، والكل يعرف أنك تزور المدراس كثيراً لمتابعة مشروع الرياضيات المعاصرة الذي بدأ مع اليونسكو" .

وصممتُ على رفض طلب الوزير ، وقد حاول مستخدماً معي حججاً أخرى ، فقد قال : "إن السادات خارج من حرب أكتوبر ، وليس لديه وقت للإشراف على الولد " !

وضحكتُ وقلت : " هل تريد أن تقنعني أن السادات لو لم يكن خارجاً من حرب أكتوبر لساعد ابنه في الرياضيات ؟ إنني بصراحة لا أتوقع من وزير التعليم أن يطلب مني هذا الطلب " .

وانصرفتُ من مكتب الوزير حزيناً وتَمّلكني شعور بأن ما حدث بالأمس ليس إلا المحاولة الثانية ، بعد فشل المحاولة الأولى في اختصار المناهج بشدة على يد اللجنة الوزارية ، وكان أشد ما أحزنني هو الشعور بأن مصر تُدار كعزبة .. وعلى الخولي والتَمّلي والأنفار أن يكونوا في خدمة "السيد صاحب العزبة" ، وأن الحديث عن سيادة القانون هو عبث في عبث !

ولم يمض على هذه الواقعة أكثر من شهر حتى حدث تعديل وزاري و أُخرج د. "علي عبد الرازق" من "وزارة التربية والتعليم" و عُيِّن "د. مصطفى كمال حلمي" مكانه في أبريل 1974 ، وذهبتُ إليه مهنئاً كصديق قديم ، لكنني حكيتُ له القصة بأكملها وسألته إن كان يعرفها، فقال إن هذه أول مرة يسمع بها ، فقلتُ على الفور : " على أي حال لقد رويتُ لك تلك القصة حتى لا يحاولوا معك "

كان هذا في أبريل 1974 ولم يبقى على امتحان الثانوية العامة المصرية غير شهرين . وقد عرفتُ بعد ذلك أن شخصاً ما تقدم لهم بالحل العبقري .. وهو إخراج ابن السادات من امتحان الثانوية العامة المصري وإدخاله امتحان الثانوية الإنجليزية في يونيو ، حيث لا يوجد امتحان في اللغة العربية ، وحيث "امتحان الرياضيات" هو امتحان الضرب والقسمة ، و لا شيء أكثر !

إلى هنا تنتهي " شهادة" د. عبد العظيم أنيس ،( شهادة للتاريخ : مجلة وجهات نظر _ العدد 76 _ مايو 2005 _ الصفحة 67 : 69 ) عما كان شاهداً عليه في " عزبة أنور السادات"، الذي يِطالب وزير إسكانه بلا قطرة خجل بإلغاء مادة "التفاضل و التكامل" من منهاج الرياضيات ، لأن " النَنّوس" كان لا يفقه أَلِف "التفاضُل" من باء "التكامل". لكن أنور و جيهان يريدان أن يدرس ابنهما هندسة " زي إبن عبد الناصر" . فكان " الباب الخلفي" هو " إستدعاء واضع أسئلة الإمتحان إلى " بيت الرئيس" أبو التلميذ الفاشل !
و لما أُغلق هذا الباب بيد " عِناد الأستاذ الشريف"'، كان القفز السريع من المركب " المصري" الغارق ، إلى ما بدا أنه " قارب نجاة " متمثلاً في " الثانوية البريطانية " ( و هي لا تؤهل لدخول الجامعة في بريطانيا، بل لسوق العمل فقط !) حيث امتحان "الرياضيات" هو "امتحان الضرب والقسمة" ! 
و هكذا دخل " جمال أنور السادات" ، " قسم الهندسة الكيمائية" بكلية هندسة القاهرة . وواجهته مشكلة أكبر و أعمق من مشكلة " الرياضيات " في الثانوية العامة ، التي أَمكن التحايل عليها . لكن في الكلية كان يوجَد مَن آثروا السلامة ، فمَرّروا ما لا ينبغي أن يمُر من أُمور لا يصدقها عقل فـ" النَنّوس" كانت نسبة غيابه في سَنَته الجامعية الأولى 100% ، ما يحرمه من دخول الامتحان . إلا أن إدارة الجامعة ( كان يرأسها د . صوفي أبو طالب) استثنت " إبن الرئيس" وحده ، فحصل على تقدير "جيد" في إحدى المواد التي يتلقى فيها درساً خاصاً ، رغم أن درجته في "أعمال السنة" كانت " صفراً مُربعاً " ما يفترض ألا يحصل على أكثر من تقدير "مقبول" .و في السنة الثانية كان " عبده مشتاق" بدرجة " أُستاذ جامعي" يقف في لجنة الإمتحان شاهراً مُسدساً بدعوى أنه " يحمي ابن كبير العائلة" . و رغم ذلك لم يخلُ الأمر من " شرفاء" ، كان أحدهم هو د . محمد علي صالح رئيس قسم الهندسة الكيمائية ، الذي يدرس فيه ابن السادات . فأثناء أحد الإمتحانات ، مَر رئيس القسم يتفقد الإمتحان ، فلاحظ أُموراً لا ينبغي أن تُترك بدون وقفة حاسمة . و هكذا ضيَّق رئيس القسم على ابن السادات فمنعه من " الغش" .وكتب إلى " أبيه" ( الذي تصادف أنه كان يُطلق على نفسه " الرئيس المؤمن" و يدّعي أنه يؤسس" دولة العلم و الإيمان" ) كتب د. صالح إلى السادات بصفته "ولي أمر طالب " يدرس بالقسم الذي يترأسه ، وأخبره عن أصفار ابنه طوال العام التي تتحول إلى "إمتياز" بأيدٍ غير خفيّة ، تطعن " النزاهة الجامعية" في مقتل ! 
و لهذا السبب وحده ، قام د. صوفي أبو طالب ، ( رئيس جامعة القاهرة ، آنذاك ) ، بإصدار قرار فصل رئيس القسم ، الذي لم يغُص به حلق البيروقراطية المصرية الشهيرة ،فكان قرار الفصل " مُسبباً " بإتهام د. صالح بتهمة أقرب إلى الجاسوسية والتخابر ( طبقا لأحكام المادة 83 من قانون الجامعة الخاصة بالتعامل مع دولة أجنبية ومعاداة نظام الحكم ) ! و هكذا وجد الرجل الشريف نفسه خارج جامعته و كليته و قسمه ، موظفاً بوزارة الثقافة . بينما تلقّى "صوفي أبو طالب" مكافأته بأن انتُخب في العام نفسه ( 1975 ) عضواً باللجنة المركزية للإتحاد الاشتراكي ، و في العام التالي نائباً بمجلس الشعب ، قبل أن يتخرج " النَنّوس" بالغش والتزوير رغم أن نسبة حضوره كانت صفراً ، تحوّل إلى " بكالوريوس هندسة بتقدير إمتياز ، دفعة مايو 1978 " و هكذا أنجز "صوفي أبو طالب" مهمته تحت قُبّة جامعة القاهرة ، فغادرها مع " النَنّوس" ، ليجلس تحت قُبّة أُخرى على سبيل " مكافأة نهاية الخدمة " ، فانتُخب رئيساً لـ" مجلس - لمؤاخذة-الشعب" 
المهم أنه بعد أن قُتل السادات ، نشرت جريدة "الأهالى" اليسارية ، قصة حصول " النْنّوس" على بكالوريوس الهندسة عن غير الطريق الشريف ( في تحقيق وافي كتبه " عاصم حنفي" ، في العدد 64 من الإصدار الثاني ، في ديسمبر 1982 ) . فقام المهندس إبراهيم شكرى ( رئيس حزب العمل ) ، بالتقدُم بما جاء بالجريدة كإستجواب ضد الحكومة فى "مجلس الشعب" ، ( الذي كان يترأسه حينذاك صوفي أبو طالب نفسه ! ) فتَصدّت " د.سهير القلماوي" عضو المجلس لمهمة الدفاع ، و هكذا إنتهت الجلسة ( كالعادة ) بالعودة لجدول الأعمال. 
على أن تفاصيل " الجريمة" كانت أفدح و أفضح من أن تمُر ، فكتب " إبراهيم سِعدة" فى جريدة "مايو" لسان حال " الحزب الوطني " ( التي كان "سعدة" يترأس تحريرها آنذاك ) مقالاً ساخناً تحت عنوان " المهزوز" ، شبّه فيه " صوفي أبو طالب " بـ" محمود شكوكو" ، طالباً منه بوصفه رئيساً لمجلس الشعب ، و عضواً قيادياً في "الحزب الوطني" الحاكم ، ( و قبل هذا و بعده " الرئيس المؤقت" الذي توّلى رئاسة الجمهورية ، ثمانية أيام بين مقتل السادات و الاستفتاء على مبارك رئيساً جديداً ) طلب " سعدة "الرد على ما نشرته " الأهالي" في تحقيقها الموّثق الكاشف لعورات النظام . ولم يأت رد " أبو طالب" بالطبع ، بل جاء بدلاً منه قرار إزاحة " سعدة" من منصبه ، رئيساً لتحرير " جريدة الحزب الوطني" الذي تولّاه مكانه " سمير رجب" . و بعد عدة أشهر ( 4 نوع¤مبر 1983 ) ، أُطيح بـ" أبو طالب" من رئاسة "مجلس- لمؤاخذة- الشعب" !
ختاماً : إذا أردنا أن نعرف كيف وصلنا إلى ما نحن فيه ، لابد أن نعرف كيف بدأنا ما نحن فيه . فلا توجد نهايات كارثية بدون بدايات كارثية ، أو هكذا ندّعي !

منقول ..... مع تحفظى على تمجيد عبد الناصر سبب نكسة مصر في العصر الحديث
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 سبتمبر 2015)

اخى ميشيل
ماعلاقة عبد الناصر بما نقلته وماذا تقصد بأخر سطر الذى باللون الاحمر
شكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2015)

*اللى حصل حصل وان كان حق المسكينه راح فدا باطل مينفعش يتهد برجوع حق انسانه مالهاش ضهر ولا سند فالهنا اله تعويضات واكيد شايلها خير كتير ..*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 سبتمبر 2015)

*و مرّت مياه " بغيضة" في نهر الزمن ...

وكان أشد ما أحزنني هو الشعور بأن مصر تُدار كعزبة .. وعلى الخولي والتَمّلي والأنفار أن يكونوا في خدمة "السيد صاحب العزبة" ، وأن الحديث عن سيادة القانون هو عبث في عبث !*

*- - - *

*علاوة على المضمون الذى عرفته لاول مرة - فا اهنى كاتب الكلمات لانتقائه الالفاظ بدقة و اسلوب عذب*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 سبتمبر 2015)

*اعتقد يااخ ناجح انه يقصد ان عبد الناصر كان سببا رئيسيا فى تحول مصر من الملكيه التى كانت فيه مصر من اقوى الدول فى الاقتصاد والصناعه والزراعه الى عهد الجمهوريه الملئ بالفشل والانهيار.
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اعتقد يااخ ناجح انه يقصد ان عبد الناصر كان سببا رئيسيا فى تحول مصر من الملكيه التى كانت فيه مصر من اقوى الدول فى الاقتصاد والصناعه والزراعه الى عهد الجمهوريه الملئ بالفشل والانهيار.
> *



يااخويا الغالى
حتى لانبعد عن مريم
انا باحب عبد الناصر لانه لاجدى كان باشا ولا تيتا كانت هانم
كانوا فلاحين غلابة بيكملوا عشائهم نوم
ان لاقيوه
مع اداركى ان لكل عصر ماله وما علية
...
سؤالى انه كان يشيد اى الكاتب الاصلى بعبد الناصر فى التعليم
وأرخ لبداية نكسة التعليم فى عصر السادات
فاريد معرفة علاقة الجملة ذات اللون الاحمر بالموصوع فقط
اشكر اهتمامك
الرب معك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]هو كان لازمن مريم تجيب صفر علشان نشوف حضرتك ؟*​
*[FONT=&quot]كدة يبقى المنتدى له طعم 
*​​ :flowers::flowers::flowers:​


ميشيل فريد قال:


> *
> ولم يمض على هذه الواقعة أكثر من شهر حتى حدث تعديل وزاري و أُخرج د. "علي عبد الرازق" من "وزارة التربية والتعليم" و عُيِّن "د. مصطفى كمال حلمي" مكانه في أبريل 1974 ،
> 
> كان هذا في أبريل 1974 ولم يبقى على امتحان الثانوية العامة المصرية غير شهرين . وقد عرفتُ بعد ذلك أن شخصاً ما تقدم لهم بالحل العبقري .. وهو إخراج ابن السادات من امتحان الثانوية العامة المصري وإدخاله امتحان الثانوية الإنجليزية في يونيو
> إلى ما بدا أنه " قارب نجاة " متمثلاً في " الثانوية البريطانية " *


 *[FONT=&quot]نقف هنا لحظة ....ونطرح سؤالاً على صاحب المقالة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ألم يكن فى مقدور السادات ( مع كم الفساد المكتوب هنا ) أن يأمر فيُطاع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أنا عايز الواد أيبنى ...يجيب ماجموووع ) .... تمام ياريس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدلاً من كل التمثيليات دى عن أجتماع مجلس الوزراء وتغيير المناهج ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سبحان الله ... دى هى سنة و(النّنوس) يعديها يعنى ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية لازمة تغيير المناهج والفيلم الحمضان – اللى هو عامله - دة كله ؟!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألم يكن فى مقدور السادات أنه يجيب أكبر وأعظم مدرسين لأبنه ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT]لم يكن فى مقدور وزير التربية والتعليم آنذاك أنه ينجح أبن الرئيس ؟!![/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]ألم يكن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فى مقدور أيوها فاسد فى البلد يدخل يغشش أبن الريس ؟![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دة يمتحن بداله كمان !!![/FONT]​   فى نهاية المُطاف السادات يدخل أبنه الثانوية البريطانية ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال أية ...علشان خايف لأبنه يسقط ما يجيبش مجموع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب ما الوزارة كلها تحت أيده و(خولى) التربية والتعليم ينفذ أحلام الريس !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يعنى عايز يفهمنا أن وزير التعليم أتشال لأنه مقدرش يقنع (بطل الرياضيات المغوار ) 
يروح يدى درس لأبن الرئيس ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب ما هو جه وزير تعليم بعد منه ..محلش المشكلة لأبن السادات لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
على رأى عدوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زحمة يادنيا زحمة ..زحمة وتاهوا الحبابيب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زحمة ولا عدش رحمة ..مولد وصاحبه غاااايب [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> لو البنت دى سكتت عن حقها . الحكاية هتكرر كتيييييييييير مع الطلبة المسيحيين *


 *[FONT=&quot]أيوووووووة ....هو دة*​​*[FONT=&quot]أظهر وبان عليك الأمان 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصل البنت اللى نفس حالة مريم ونفس اللجنة  ونفس النيابة والطب الشرعى والكنترول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما سمهاش ( رضوى محمد على ) تؤتؤتؤ[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أسمها ( رضوى صليب فانوس )[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أيوووووووة ....هو دة*​
> *[FONT=&quot]أظهر وبان عليك الأمان
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أصل البنت اللى نفس حالة مريم ونفس اللجنة  ونفس النيابة والطب الشرعى والكنترول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما سمهاش ( رضوى محمد على ) تؤتؤتؤ[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أسمها ( رضوى صليب فانوس )[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


*
رضوى مين بقا ان شاء الله هل هتساويها بمشكلة مريم ملاك 
لأ وإية نفس اللجنة ونفس الطب الشرعى هههههههههههههههههههه يا سلاااااااااااام يا ولاد  على الصدفة 
كفاية تأليف وافترى بقا

رضوى دى واحدة جايبة 66% مقدمة تظلم عادى جدااااااا زىها زى الالاف من طلبة الثانوية العامة اللى بيقدموا تظلمات 

اهى رضوى دى هى اللى كانت متفوقة بالغش وصدقت نفسها  بس حلوة حكاية رضوى اللى دخلوها اللعبة 
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> رضوى مين بقا ان شاء الله هل هتساويها بمشكلة مريم ملاك
> لأ وإية نفس اللجنة ونفس الطب الشرعى هههههههههههههههههههه يا سلاااااااااااام يا ولاد  على الصدفة
> كفاية تأليف وافترى بقا
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]تأليف وأفترا ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا عمرى ألفت ولا عمرى أفتريت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش ذنبى انك بتقرى اللى على مزاجك بس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رضوى فى نفس القضية بتاعة مريم ونفس اللجنة ونفس المحضر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفس تقرير الطب الشرعى
نعوضها لك المرة الجاية أن شاء الله 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وزير الزراعة أتخطف من وسط حراسته فى عز الضهر وفى ميدان التحرير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وصدر بيان رسمى من الدولة  بالأسماء ومبالغ الرشوة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وكان من الممكن جدا ولا نعرف أى حاجة عنها[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى أسبوع أقال الرئيس الحكومة كلهااااااا ... من أجل وزير مُرتشى هو وحاشيته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل أنهارت منظومة الزراعة فى البلد ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*
ده انتا جايبلنا حالة رضوى اللى مقدمة تظلم عااااااادى بيقدمة آلاف من طلبة الثانوية .. وعايز تشابهها بحالة مريم 
اومال لو قالوا الحقيقة وان الخط مش خطها اية اللى هيحصل !!!؟؟ 


"هتجبلنا لستة من الطلبة اسوة بحالة مريم "  

هو ده بقا الإنهيار اللى خايفين منه... لو أعلنوا الحقيقة 
*[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 سبتمبر 2015)

*فعلا كلام عبود رضوى كانت تتوقع مجموع فوق 97% لتجد نتيجتها راسبه
ودى صورتها



*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *فعلا كلام عبود رضوى كانت تتوقع مجموع فوق 97% لتجد نتيجتها راسبه
> ودى صورتها
> 
> 
> ...




منا ابنى كان متوقع فوق 97 واتفاجأ بانه جايب 88 ده معناه ان حالتة مشابهه لحالة مريم اللى جابت صفر !!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تأليف وأفترا ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا عمرى ألفت ولا عمرى أفتريت*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مش ذنبى انك بتقرى اللى على مزاجك بس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رضوى فى نفس القضية بتاعة مريم ونفس اللجنة ونفس المحضر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفس تقرير الطب الشرعى
> نعوضها لك المرة الجاية أن شاء الله
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



وانا مش ذنى انك ماقرأتش ولا علقت غير اللى على مزاجك 
اتقى ربنا 
[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 سبتمبر 2015)

هؤلاء طالبة تدعى رضوى  محمد على أحمد، والتى حررت محضرا تتهم فيه الكنترول بضياع أوراق إجابتها،  وحصولها على مجموع 66% رغم تفوقها ورسوبها فى مادة الجيولوجيا وعلوم البيئة  تضمن اقوالها انها فوجئت أن أوراق الإجابة ليست أوراقها وأن المرايا  الخارجية بخط يدها بينما ما بداخل الورقة بخط آخر.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/8/1...وراق-الإجابة-ضاعت-ومش-عا/2286704#.Vf_z3X1yZ40


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 سبتمبر 2015)

*تظل دموع مريم ملاك تصرخ طالبة من رب الكون العدالة*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *فعلا كلام عبود رضوى كانت تتوقع مجموع فوق 97% لتجد نتيجتها راسبه
> ودى صورتها
> 
> 
> ...


*
فيه فرق بين واحدة جابت 66% وواحدة جابت صفر 

الحالتين مختلفتين 
http://www.vetogate.com/1748561
واحدة تجيب صفر فى امتحان ... ماحصلتش فى الدنيا كلها 

لكن واحدة تتوقع تكون من الاوائل وتلاقى نفسها جايبة 66% ... حاجة عادية بس مايمنعش فساد الكنترول   

*

ياله اهم ديماً يضحوا بالمسيحيين ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 سبتمبر 2015)

*اختنا الغاليه الحالة واحده وهى تبديل ورق طالبة متفوقه ال66%ليس لها قيمة بالنسبه للكليات وبالتالى فرضوى تدمرت والسؤال هو هل لو حصلت مريم على 66% كانت هتفرق كتير بالنسبه لها
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> هؤلاء طالبة تدعى رضوى  محمد على أحمد، والتى حررت محضرا تتهم فيه الكنترول بضياع أوراق إجابتها،  وحصولها على مجموع 66% رغم تفوقها ورسوبها فى مادة الجيولوجيا وعلوم البيئة  تضمن اقوالها انها فوجئت أن أوراق الإجابة ليست أوراقها وأن المرايا  الخارجية بخط يدها بينما ما بداخل الورقة بخط آخر.
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/8/1...وراق-الإجابة-ضاعت-ومش-عا/2286704#.Vf_z3X1yZ40


*
مش غريبة ظهور رضوى مع مريم 

ياله اهم بيغطوا على الضحية المسيحية عشان مايبقاش فيه فتنة 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 سبتمبر 2015)

*صدقينى بالعكس هيبقوا حسبوها غلط لو فكروا بنفس منطقك لان مسيحيين المنيا معروف ان صوتهم عالى وبالتالى يعملوها فى اى مسلم ولا يعملوها فى مسيحى منياوى
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اختنا الغاليه الحالة واحده وهى تبديل ورق طالبة متفوقه ال66%ليس لها قيمة بالنسبه للكليات وبالتالى فرضوى تدمرت والسؤال هو هل لو حصلت مريم على 66% كانت هتفرق كتير بالنسبه لها
> *



*احنا مالناش دعوة بقيمة المجموع 

المفروض نتكلم بالمعقول = بالعقل والمنطق 

هل يُعقل ان طالبة تحصل على 66 % رغم انها كانت متفوقة ( مثال رضوى ) ؟ نعم يُعقل حتى ولو كانت متفوقة بالفعل ( احتمال الحدوث )

هل يُعقل ان طالبة تحصل على صفر رغم انها كانت متفوقة ( مثال مريم ) ؟ لا يُعقل حتى ولو لم تكن متفوقة ( إستحالة الحدوث) 

______________________

الرد بطريقة أخرى 

يا ريت مريم كانت جابت 50% كانت هتبقا مبلوعة ومعقوله 

لو مريم كانت نتيجتها 50% كان هيكون تظلمها عادى جدااااااا وزيها زى اى حد وزى رضوى محمد وزى كتييييييييييير غيرهم وماكنش الموضوع كبر وماكنتش الناس كلها اتعاطفت معاها ولاكان بقا فيه تشهير للكنترول وفساد البلد 

لكن انها تجيب صفر :fun_oops:......... هى دى الكارثة 

طيب واشمعنى البنت المسيحية ؟؟؟؟ هقولك اشمعنى بنسمع عن حرق كنايس وجوامع لأ !!!!!!؟؟؟؟
@عشان حلال حلال حلال 

بس الجميل بقا ان ولاد التيييييييييييت المرة دى سابوا دليل إدانتهم ( معرفوش يظبطوا الورق لــ50 %  ) لو كانوا ظبطوة كانت العملية عدت *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 سبتمبر 2015)

*فهمت قصدك يا الملكه تقصدين ما اروعك ياصفر مريم فى كشف فساد كنترول الثانوية العامة*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2015)

هي رضوي كانت جايبه صفر ولا 66٪ علشان انا اتلخبطت؟ 

انا بصراحة لحد دلوقتي مش شايفه الموضوع طائفي ولا انه علشان مريم مسيحية انا شايفاه فساد كان ممكن يحصل مع اي حد مسلم او مسيحي 
ده لا يمنع ان فيه مشاكل للمسيحين في مصر ، بس الموضوع ده انا مش شايفاه كده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *صدقينى بالعكس هيبقوا حسبوها غلط لو فكروا بنفس منطقك لان مسيحيين المنيا معروف ان صوتهم عالى وبالتالى يعملوها فى اى مسلم ولا يعملوها فى مسيحى منياوى
> *




*يبقى مين الغبى دا الل بدل الورق لما هم صوتهم عالى ؟؟​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يبقى مين الغبى دا الل بدل الورق لما هم صوتهم عالى ؟؟​*


*
هونفس الغبى اللى حرق كنايس المنيا ونهبوا بيوت المسيحيين وهجروا اسرهم ​

والتربية والتعليم مليااااااااااانة منهم​
[YOUTUBE]BpL5xHoz5oU[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 سبتمبر 2015)

مفيش اخبار جديدة


----------



## كليماندوس (28 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مفيش اخبار جديدة


*حتى تاريخه - لائه​​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 سبتمبر 2015)

*قرار عاجل من المحكمة عن دعوى «طالبة الصفر» بإلغاء قرار رسوبها 



*
*نقلا عن فيتو*​*
قررت،  اليوم الإثنين، محكمة القضاء الإداري بالمنيا تأجيل الدعوة المقدمة من مريم  ملاك ذكري المعروفة إعلاميًا بطالبة "صفر الثانوية العامة" بإلغاء قرار  وزير التربية والتعليم السابق الدكتور محب الرافعي باعتبارها راسبة إلى  التاسع من شهر نوفمبر المقبل.

ونظرت اليوم المحكمة أولى جلسات القضية المقدمة من الطالبة مريم والتي كانت  قد أعلنت عن إنطلاق أولىجلساتها يوم 28 سبتمبر؛ وذلك خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقد  أمام نقابة الصحفيين مطلع الشهر الجارِ.

وتضمنت القضية المُطالبة بإلغاء القرار الإداري الصادر عن وزير التربية  والتعليم السابق الدكتور محب الرافعي باعتبار الطالبة مريم ملاك ذكري  راسبة، لاستناده إلى أوراق إجابة مزورة لا تخص الطالبة.

وقال الكتور مينا ملاك شقيق الطالبة مريم أن شقيقته سيطرت عليها حالة من  الحزن اليوم مع إنطلاق العام الدراسي الجديد وننتظر قرار القضاء المصري  العادل الذي سوف يعيد لمريم حقها.
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 أكتوبر 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *قرار عاجل من المحكمة عن دعوى «طالبة الصفر» بإلغاء قرار رسوبها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maran+atha (1 أكتوبر 2015)

الخميس، 1 أكتوبر، 2015
تهديدات رئيس كنترول اسيوط لشقيقتة
شقيق “طالبة صفر الثانوية” سنأخد حقنا رغم تهديد رئيس كنترول أسيوط





نقلا عن اونا 
شاهد رد فعل شقيق مريم ملاك طالبة صفر الثانوية علي
تهديدات رئيس كنترول اسيوط لشقيقتة


قال الدكتور باسم ملاك شقيق الطالبة مريم، المعروفة إعلاميًا بطالبة «صفر الثانوية»، سنأخذ حقنا بالقانون وسنكمل المشوار للنهاية رغم تهديد رئيس كنترول أسيوط بمقاضاة شقيقتي على خلفية حفظ التحقيقات في قضيتها»، مشيرًا: إلى أن الأمل ما زال قائمًا بالقضية المنظورة أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري والمقرر جلستها في يوم الـ9 من شهر نوفمبر المقبل.
وأكد، الدكتور مينا ميلاد الشقيق الثاني لـ«مريم» في تصريحانت صحفية، أنه «بعد قرار المستشار سامح كمال رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، بحفظ التحقيقات في القضية رقم 207/2015 نحن في انتظار حكم القضاء الإداري في القضية 9 نوفمبر المقبل»، مضيفًا: أن الحكم كان متوقعا نظرًا لإعتمادة على تقرير اللجنة الخماسية.
وكانت النيابة العامة سبق لها قيد الواقعة الخاصة فيما إدعته مريم ملاك ذكري، الطالبة بمدرسة صفط الخمار الثانوية التابعة لإدارة المنيا التعليمية، من إستبدال أوراق الإجابة الخاصة بها في امتحان الشهادة الثانوية العامة لنهاية العام الدراسي المنقضي، بالقسم العلمي لـ7 مواد وهي: اللغة العربية، واللغة الأجنبية الأولى، واللغة الأجنبية الثانية، والكيمياء، والفيزياء، والأحياء، والجيولوجيا وعلوم البيئة، وذلك بالكنترول المركزي لمحافظة أسيوط مما ترتب عليه حصولها على درجة «صفر» في تلك المواد.
وباشرت النيابة الإدارية بأسيوط التحقيق في الواقعة من خلال الاستماع لأقوال الطالبة، وشقيقها والتحفظ على كراسات الإجابة الخاصة بتلك المواد وإستكتاب «مريم» أمام النيابة حيث أنكرت أن الإجابات المدونة على ورق الإجابة المتحفظ عليه تخصها، كما قامت النيابة بسؤال المختصين بالكنترول المركزي بمحافظة أسيوط والذين أنكروا أن يكون أحد قام باستبدال أوراق الطالبة.
من ( أخبار مصر )


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2016)

* كشف مصدر مسئول بوزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى، أن الطالبة  مريم ملاك صاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة العام الماضى تقدمت هذا العام لدخول  امتحانات الثانوية العامة والتى تبدأ 5 من يونيو المقبل، مشيراً إلى أنها  لم تتقدم على قطاع أسيوط، وأنها سجلت استماراتها وتم منحها رقم جلوس كباقى  الطلاب. وأضاف المصدر فى تصريح خاص لـ" اليوم السابع"، أن الطالبة كأى طالب  يؤدى الامتحان، وستعامل معاملة عادية لا فرق بينها وبين أى طالب أخر يختبر  داخل اللجنة، قائلاً "الوزارة لديها 560 ألف طالب وطالبة يؤدون  الامتحانات، والجميع يعاملون بشكل متساوى، من يخطئ سيحاسب ومن له حق سيحصل  عليه أيضاً، مؤكداً أن جميع الطلاب أبناء للوزارة ولا بد من تطبيق مبدأ  الشفافية لتحقيق تكافؤ الفرص بين الطلاب. وحذر المصدر من محاولة أى طالب  بالثانوية العامة إثارة البلبلة أو الغش الالكترونى داخل اللجنة. وكانت  الطالبة مريم ملاك أدعت العام الماضى بأنها حصلت على صفر فى امتحانات  الثانوية العامة، بعد تبديل كراسات الإجابة، حيث حسم الطب الشرعى والقضاء  الأمر فى النهائية وأكد صحة أوراق الطالبة، وعدم صحة ما أدعته صاحبة صفر  الثانوية.

هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2016)

ربنا معاها


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

من الجيد انها غيرت القطاع ، حتى ان كان هناك عدم حياديه تبعد عنه
ربنا يُنصرها السنادى


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2016)

ياريت السنة دى  ميحصلهاش توتر وفلتان الاعصاب زيى السنة اللى فاتت اللى خلاها مش كتبت اى اجابة  خوفا من الفشل
ربنا يديها الثقة والقدرة وعلى التركيز


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> من الجيد انها غيرت القطاع ، حتى ان كان هناك عدم حياديه تبعد عنه
> ربنا يُنصرها السنادى


هى اكيد راحة نفسية ليها انها تبعد عن مكان عملها  دوشة
بس عدم الحيادية مش شايفها
ممكن يحصل خطا فىالتصحيح وراد جدا وبتحصل كتير وكتير من الطلاب بياخدوا حقهم بعد اعادة التصحيح
لكن ان حد يتبدل ورقتة لصالح حد تانى وياخد صفر دى بصراحة لا تعقل ابدا
وزيى مقلت الاسهل تماما من هذ التصرف الاحمق انك تكتب وتدى درجة فى ورقة اللى عاوز تنجحة ولا حد هيبصلك من اساسة


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> .....
> بس عدم الحيادية مش شايفها


*راجع المشاركة السابقه باول الصفحة الفائته مباشرة*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3717062&postcount=471
*اقرا المكتوب فهو كافى - الاقتباس و الرد فقط " دونما الفيديو " و انتا وراحتك *


----------



## BITAR (24 مايو 2016)

*حتى لا تتكرر مشكله مريم مرة اخرى
الهلالي يقرر توقيع رؤساء اللجان والكنترول على ورق الإجابة بامتحانات الثانوية العامة*​ 

*الاثنين 23 مايو 2016 - 11:55 صباحا،
** كتب شيماء منصور
*​ *عقد الدكتور الهلالى الشربيني وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني  اجتماعًا مع مديري مديريات التربية والتعليم، ورؤساء والمراقبين الأوائل  بلجان السير ومراكز توزيع أسئلة امتحانات الثانوية العامة، على مستوى  الجمهورية؛ لمناقشة الاستعداد لامتحان شهادة الثانوية العامة للعام الدراسي  2015/2016؛ وتحديد مهام وواجبات كل فرد من أفراد منظومة العملية  الامتحانية للعمل بمقتضاها والالتزام بتنفيذها.
وشدد الهلالي على أن العمل فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة مهمة قومية؛ من  أجل استقرار النظام التعليمي والحفاظ على هيبته والذى يعتبر جزءًا من هيبة  الدولة، مضيفا أن الوزارة تصر على وجود امتحانات منضبطة هذا العام، وتوفير  مناخ هادئ للطلاب أثناء الامتحان، وهذا يتحقق من خلال بذل المزيد من  الجهود، والتعاون المشترك مع كل الجهات المتعلقة بالعملية الامتحانية.
  وجه الوزير باتباع التعليمات المنظمة للامتحانات ومراجعتها والالتزام  بتنفيذها، مشيرًا إلى أنه سيتم اتباع آلية جديدة تطبق للمرة الأولى هذا  العام من خلال توقيع رئيس اللجنة على غلاف كراسة الإجابة بحيث يكون جزء من  التوقيع على (السلبس) و الجزء الآخر على الغلاف، و كذلك رئيس الكنترول،  لضمان حقوق الطلاب، وعدم التلاعب فى أوراق الإجابة.
  وأكد الهلالي على تنفيذ المهام الخاصة برؤساء لجان السير بختم جميع  أوراق الأسئلة بختم اللجنة؛ وذلك فى أى مكان خالٍ، وكذلك كتابة اسم الطالب  ورقم جلوسه عليها.
 ووجه الوزير بإعداد لوحتين لإرشاد الطلاب؛ الأولى لتوضيح الأماكن  المخصصة لكل منهم، والأخرى توضح القوانين المنظمة لمخالفة الطلبة قواعد  امتحانات الثانوية العامة؛ حرصًا على تحقيق مبدأ المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص  الذى نسعى جميعًا لتطبيقه بما يخدم المصلحة العامة، وتنفيذًا لقرار رئيس  الجمهورية بالقانون رقم (101) لسنة 2015.
  كما شدد الوزير على التأكد من شخصية المنتدبين للعمل باللجنة، مع أخذ  إقرار بعدم وجود أقارب حتى الدرجة الرابعة داخل اللجنة، وحظر اصطحاب  التليفون المحمول لأى عضو منتدب داخل اللجنة، وكذلك الطلاب، عدا رئيس  اللجنة، والمراقب الأول، وعضو لجنة الادارة بلجنة سير الامتحان؛ للتواصل مع  غرفة العمليات بالوزارة.
  وتم التأكيد خلال الاجتماع على عمل مسح كامل لمقر اللجنة وجميع اللجان  الفرعية قبل دخول الطلاب بوقت كاف، واستخدام العصا الإلكترونية؛ للتأكد من  خلو الطلاب من حمل أى أجهزة إلكترونية، مع مراعاة عدم ضياع وقت الطلاب.
كما تم التأكيد على انتداب العضو القانونى بنفس آلية ندب الملاحظين؛ لضمان الحيادية فى إجراء كافة التحقيقات.
  كما تم التشديد على عدم السماح للطالب بمغادرة اللجنة إلا خلال النصف الساعة الأخيرة من زمن الامتحان.
وبالنسبة لرؤساء مراكز توزيع الأسئلة تم التشديد على الالتزام بعمل  الإجراءات الخاصة بخطة تأمين المركز وتأمين وخطوط السير؛ لتسليم أوراق  الأسئلة على أن تصل إلى جميع اللجان على مستوى المديرية فيما بين الثامنة،  والثامنة والنصف صباحًا، وكذا خطة تجميع أوراق الإجابة.
كما وجه الوزير بضرورة التواصل مباشرة مع غرفة العمليات الرئيسية بالوزارة عند حدوث أى مشكلة خلال الامتحانات للعمل على حلها.
كما وجه الوزير خلال الاجتماع بمراجعة تجهيز استراحات المعلمين، وتوفير  كافة الأجهزة، وسبل الراحة، بما يليق ويحقق راحة المنتدبين فى لجان سير  الامتحانات.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

*

BITAR قال:



حتى لا تتكرر مشكله مريم مرة اخرى
 مشيرًا إلى أنه سيتم اتباع آلية جديدة تطبق للمرة الأولى هذا  العام من خلال توقيع رئيس اللجنة على غلاف كراسة الإجابة بحيث يكون جزء من  التوقيع على (السلبس) و الجزء الآخر على الغلاف، و كذلك رئيس الكنترول،  لضمان حقوق الطلاب، وعدم التلاعب فى أوراق الإجابة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

تًهريج و كلام فارغ /
و هل توقيع رئيس اللجنه و رئيس الكُنرول حا يمنعو ( تبديل الورقة من الداخل ) ؟
- - -
تاكدلى من خلال التاعمُلات - انهم (( لا يريدون منع اى غش )) 
بل على العكس ، يرحبون به
و ها الهلالى باشا - ياتى بقرارات يائسة لتحسين صورته الـ ... 
فكيف يكون ابن اخو رئيس كنترول اسيوط ( بالعام الماضى ) فى هذا الموقع و له اقرباء بنفس القطاع و يستمر فى موقعه ؟
هذا ضمن الموانع!!!!



BITAR قال:



 كما شدد الوزير ..... وحظر اصطحاب  التليفون المحمول لأى عضو منتدب داخل اللجنة، وكذلك الطلاب، عدا رئيس  اللجنة، والمراقب الأول، وعضو لجنة الادارة بلجنة سير الامتحان؛ للتواصل مع  غرفة العمليات بالوزارة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

و بالتالى فا من الضرورى ( منع اى شىء يمنع اتصال الهاتف المحمول ) - اليس كذلك ؟
هُما لو عايزين يمنعو المحمول كانو اتصرفو - لكنهم (( لا يريدون ))
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2016)

* طالبة  صفر  الثانوية  انتظر نتيجتي بكل تخوف   *

    منذ 30 دقيقه July 24, 2016, 12:22 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* قبل إعلان نتجية الثانوية العامة، أعربت الطالبة مريم ملام زكري، طالبة  الثانوية العامة، والمعروفة إعلاميًا بطالبة صفر الثانوية العامة، لحصولها  على مجموع صفر في جميع المواد في إمتحانات العام الماضي، عن تخوفها من  نتيجتها العام الحالي، بعد ان دخلت إمتحنت جميع المواد.

وقالت "مريم" - في تصريحات خاصة لـ"الفجر" - إنها قررت دخول امتحانات هذا  العام، من أجل أن تثبت للجميع تفوقها، وأنه وقع عليها ظلم العام الماضي.  
وكانت مريم، قد حررت محضر شرطة بقسم ثانٍ أسيوط، يوم 23 من شهر يوليو  الجاري، حمل رقم 3921 لسنة 2015، أكدت يفيد بأن أوراق اإجابة المتواجدة  بالكنترول لم تمت لها بصل خاصة مع تغير نوع الخط المتواجد داخل كراسة  الإجابة، وسلطت كافة الطرق القانونية، التي أثبت أن أوراق الإجابة تخص  الطالبة.  

هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2016)

أظهرت نتيجة الثانوية العامة للطالبة مريم ملاك زكرى تادرس، والشهيرة بـ"صاحبة واقعة الصفر" العام الماضى والتى أثارت نتيجتها جدلا فى الشارع المصرى، حصولها على 75% بمجموع 307.5 درجة، حيث أدت الامتحانات بإدارة منازل ميت غمر بالدقهلية. 

كما أظهرت نتيجتها للعام الحالى، رسوبها فى مادة اا7قتصاد والإحصاء، بحصولها على 26 درجة من 60 "الدرجة النهائية".


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2016)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]*مفاجاة رائعة مريم حصلت على 93% وليس 75% كما قالت جريدة اليوم السابع*

​منذ 2 دقيقهJuly 25, 2016, 7:24 pm

​​[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]



[/COLOR]​[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]حجم الخطع-عع+
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]
[/COLOR]​[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]شاركhttp://www.light-dark.net/pr791260​
*كل المواقع أجمعت على "رسوب" الطالبة المتفوقة "مريم ملاك زكري" على خلاف الحقيقة!
كل المواقع بلا استثناء نشرت صيغة واحدة لخبر مغلوط وقراءة غير حقيقية لنتيجة "مريم" صاحبة الصفر المُزيف والمُفتَعَل!.. فمن أين يا تُرى وصلتهم هذه الصيغة؟
توارت "مريم" عن الأنظار في الشهور الأخيرة، لتنشغل بشيء واحد، "دراستها"، بعيدًا عن صخب التشويش في وسائل الإعلام، وحتى لا تفقد تركيزها، أو تنجَّر بعيدًا عن الهدف المنشود.
وإليكم الحقائق كاملة، وباختصار..
1- بعد الإجراءات المطلوبة، تقدمت "مريم" لآداء امتحاناتها في لجنة تابعة لإدارة ميت غمر التعليمية.
2- في امتحان اللغة العربية (أول مادة في جدول الامتحانات) أصيبت "مريم" بحالة هبوط في الدورة الدموية، داخل اللجنة، وتم نقلها بسيارة إسعاف للمستشفى، وقامت الإدارة التعليمية بتأجيل الامتحان مراعاة لسوء حالتها الصحية.
3- امتحنت "مريم" بقية المواد المُكررة عليها، وهى (اللغة الإنجليزية – اللغة الفرنسية – الكمياء – الفيزيا – الأحياء – الجيولوجيا وعلوم البيئة).
4- لم تُمتَحَن "مريم" في مواد (الاقتصاد والاحصاء – التربية الوطنية – التربية الدينية) حيث كانت قد خاضت الامتحان في تلك المواد في العام 2014، واجتازتها بنجاح، وهى مواد لا تُضاف للمجموع.
5- لا صحة لما تنشره المواقع عن رسوب مريم في مادة "الاقتصاد والاحصاء"، حيث أن درجاتها في تلك المادة (26 درجة) من مجموع 50 درجة، وهى مادة لا تُضاف للمجموع.
6- المجموع الكُلي لدرجات "مريم" (307.5 درجة) وبالنسبة المئوية (75%)، وهذا المجموع لا يشمل درجات اللغة العربية المؤجلة، والتي ستتقدم الطالبة للامتحان فيها بالدور الثاني.
7- بعض المواقع نشرت تصريحات مكذوبة، على لسان شخص يُدعى "بيشوي ملاك" ينتحل صفة شقيق مريم، وقد سبق أن نوهت الأسرة إلى أن من له حق الحديث بأسم مريم، إما مريم نفسها أو أحد شقيقيها (د. مينا ، د. باسم)، وحذرت الأسرة من محاولة استغلال قضية مريم للظهور الإعلامي أو لتحقيق مصالح مُعينة على حساب قضيتها.
8- بيان بدرجات "مريم"، وهى كالتالي:
اللغة العربية: "مؤجل"
اللغة الإنجليزية: (45.5 درجة) من مجموع 50
اللغة الفرنسية: (39 درجة) من مجموع 40
الاقتصاد والاحصاء: (26 درجة) من مجموع 50 (وهى مادة لا تُضاف للمجموع)
الكيمياء: (51.5 درجة) من مجموع 60
الأحياء: (55.5 درجة) من مجموع 60
الجيولوجيا وعلوم البيئة: (60 درجة) من مجموع 60 (حاصلة على الدرجة النهائية)
الفيزياء: (56 درجة) من مجموع 60
فيكون المجموع الكُلي (307.5 درجة) من إجمالي 330 درجة هى مجموع المواد التي امتحنتها مريم فعليًا. بنسبة تتجاوز 93%.
9- لقد خاضت مريم معركتها بشرفٍ وبجدٍ واجتهاد، وأثبتت تفوقها الذي لم تكن ثَمة حاجة لإثباته، وقد سبق ونشرنا نتائج تفوقها في كل مراحلها الدراسية، ولم نَعُد في حاجة للرد على السُفهاء ومروجي الأكاذيب، لأن نتيجة هذا العام (وبرغم كل الضغوط، وبرغم كل المتاعب، وبرغم كل التشويش والتلفيق والكذب) كفيلة بالرَّد على كل سفيه.
10- شكرًا لكل من دَعم "مريم" وصدقها ووقف في صفها.. شكرًا لكل الشرفاء والمخلصين.
â€«#‏دموع_مريمâ€¬، وقريبًا يكتمل الحلم بـ â€«#‏أفراح_مريمâ€¬​*

[/COLOR]​[/COLOR]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 يوليو 2016)

تمام التمام
يبقى هي جايبه 307 من 330 , و يبقى مجموعها اعلى من 92 او 93 في المائة... مجموعها بدون اللغة العربية
اين الافاضل الذين فى مشاركاتهم قالوا انها فاشلة وكاذبة


----------



## أَمَة (26 يوليو 2016)

الإعلام مرآة الثقافة التي تحتضنه. 
مزيف ..... كاذب .... مضلل ....
يا رب ارحم!


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يوليو 2016)

نعم ...
ما جاء بالمشاركة رقم 487 لاخى سمعان هى الحقيقة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3740553&postcount=487
و الافت للنظر هو تقدمها للثانوية من ادارة ميت غمر التابعة لمديرية الدقهليه مما يؤكد فساد كنترول المينيا بصورة قاطعة و الذى تكررت مهازله للعام الثانى على التوالى مع الطالبة اميرة  لحصول الاخيرة على نفس صفر مريم بالعام السابق و بنفس الطريقة الممنهجة 
- - - 

الف الف مبروك مريم ملاك و نتمنى لكى كل النجاح و دوام التفوق 

عل باقى المجتهدات " المسيحيات " القابعات بمديرية المنيا يحذو حذو مريم و يختصرو الوقت و المجهود ( اذا ارادو التفوق ) و يسارعو بالتقديم من خارج مديرية المنيا حتى ينفدو بجلدهم ...


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يوليو 2016)

هي اي نتيجة هي الصح؟ جابت 93٪ ولا ايه؟ لو كانت جابت المجموع ده بعد كل اللي حصلها السنة اللي فاتت واللي كان بيحصل السنة ديه من مهازل تسريب امتحانات تبقا بنت قويه جدا انها قدرت تتماسك كده وتنجح 
بردو مش سامعه رأي الدكاترة النفسيين اللي عندنا هنا بتوع المرض النفسي اللي عند مريم اللي هما شخصوه عن بعد وكانو بيتكلمو بمنتهي الثقه كأنهم كشفو عليها واللي قال كدابه واللي قال مزورة واحنا متعاطفين معاها علشان هي بس مسيحية:59:وهما نفسهم بتوع كله الا الثانويه العامة بردو، سبحان الله السنه ديه الثانويه العامة اللي كانو بيدافعو عنها وعن نظامها السنة اللي فاتت مش عاتقاهم ومتخيله منظرهم وحش اوي اوي اوي :59:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2016)

*درجتها دى اكبر تاكيد على ان فيه فساد واضح لسرقة جهد المتفوقات خصوصا المسيحيات
*


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2016)

البت اتظلمت واهى طلعت متفوقة ولا كدابة ولا مريضة نفسيا
زيها زى كتير بيتظلموا  
بيتقال ان فى لجنتين  بهم 43 طالب نتيحجتهم اصفار  ماعدا طالب واحد بس من اللجنتين الاهالى هيتجننوا ونفسهم يفهموا هو فى ايه وليه اولادهم جايبيين اصفار  واشمعنا الطالب ده اللى عدى ونجح ؟


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يوليو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *درجتها دى اكبر تاكيد على ان فيه فساد واضح لسرقة جهد المتفوقات خصوصا المسيحيات
> *






​


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يوليو 2016)

*


soul & life قال:



البت اتظلمت واهى طلعت متفوقة ولا كدابة ولا مريضة نفسيا


أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم - هذا صحيح و واضح - خصوصا انها تقدمت لادارة بعيده عن مديرية المنيـــــا التى اكتسبت الشهرة " للعام الثانى على التوالى



soul & life قال:



بيتقال ان فى لجنتين  بهم 43 طالب نتيحجتهم اصفار  ماعدا طالب واحد بس من اللجنتين الاهالى هيتجننوا ونفسهم يفهموا هو فى ايه وليه اولادهم جايبيين اصفار  واشمعنا الطالب ده اللى عدى ونجح ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا طالب معين عدى و نجح فا السبب مفهوم 
( انها وزارة البيزينس و التعتيم )

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2016)

*طبعا مريم جابت 93% هتعلى وتوصل تقريبا ل95% بعد حصولها على الدرجه النهائيه فى اللغه العربيه لكن ده تحت تاثير دمار كبير لاعصابها تحت تاثير التوجس والخوف من تكرار ماساة العام الماضى دى لو بره التاثيرات دى كانت جابت 100%ِِِ
*


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يوليو 2016)

شكرا لكل من تابع موضوع الاخت مريم
فانا كنت على ثقة انها متفوقة
 فشكر ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح الذى اثبت تفوقها للكل
امين.


----------



## كليماندوس (28 يوليو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * لكن ده تحت تاثير دمار كبير لاعصابها تحت تاثير التوجس والخوف من تكرار ماساة العام الماضى *


*يكفى نفسيا و فكريا ان زملاء دراستها هم الان طلاب جامعيون بعكسها هى ماتزال " تلميذه " رغم شهاده زميلاتها لها بتفوقها و ايضا مدرسيها
فما ذنبها فى تكرار حرب الاعصاب كلما اقترب موعد الامتحانات و اعادة المذاكرة من نفس المذكرات التى " كرهتها " من كتر المذاكره املا بمجموع متميز!!!
و علها تسائلت - هل ستنتهى هذه المره على خير ام ؟
و فى حالة " لم " هل ستكتفى بهذا القدر من التعليم ام ماذا ؟
مرت بصراع فكرى و نفسى رهيب*
- - -
*هل لازلنا الان نتذكر شهادة الطب الشرعى بان الخط الذى كان بالكراسات " بالعام الماضى " هو خطها ؟​*


----------



## soul & life (28 يوليو 2016)

هل لازلنا الان نتذكر شهادة الطب الشرعى بان الخط الذى كان بالكراسات " بالعام الماضى " هو خطها ؟

طبعا ودى حاجة تتنسى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أغسطس 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* أول تعليق من محامي طالبة «صفر الثانوية العامة» بعد تفوقها في الثانوية العامة*

    منذ 2 ساعات August 29, 2016, 9:37 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* قال  الدكتور إيهاب عادل رمزي، محامي الطالبة مريم ملاك، إن نجاحها وتفوقها  بحصولها على مجموع 94% في الثانوية العامة، سيساعدنا في القضية، ويكفينا  شرفا أنها أثبتت للعالم أنها ليست "صاحبة الصفر" وأن الصفر خاص بآخر ولم  تكن هي صاحبته. 

ولفت  "رمزي"، في تصريحاته إلى أنه عقب إعلان نتيجة الطالبة تلقى اتصالا من مريم  وقالت له: "الحمد لله ونشكر الرب أظهر تعبي ونتيجتي الحقيقية، أهم حاجة  إني انتصرت على اللي كانوا بيكذبوني، النجاح ده مش ليا النجاح لأهلي  وإخواتي وأصدقائي اللي وقفوا جنبي طول الفترة اللي فاتت" على حد تعبيره. 

وهاجم  "رمزي" وزارة التربية والتعليم قائلا: "مريم تفوقت والوزارة رسبت بتقوقها،  الفساد ما زال قائما في الوزارة والجاني ما زال يتمتع بحرية وطالما الجاني  مجهول إذا ستظهر كل عام مريم جديدة". 

وتابع:  "أتشرف بدفاعي عن مريم المظلومة ضد وزارة فاسدة ورغم الضغط النفسي الذي  مرت به مريم إلا أنها أثبتت أنها ليست طفلة فقط وإنما هي طفله حديدية تحدت  نفسها وأظهرت براءتها فنجحت وشرفت أهلها". 

جدير  بالذكر أن الطالبة مريم ملاك زكريا تادروس، والمعروفة إعلاميا بـ"طالبة  الصفر"، استطاعت بعد خوضها امتحان مادة "اللغة العربية" دور ثان، والتي قد  أجلتها بعدما أصيبت بحالة هبوط في الدورة الدموية داخل اللجنة، وتم نقلها  بسيارة إسعاف للمستشفى، وقامت الإدارة التعليمية بتأجيل الامتحان مراعاةً  لسوء حالتها الصحية، حيث حصلت الطالبة بعد أداء امتحان اللغة العربية في  الدور الثانى على مجموع كلي 385.5 درجة بنسبة 94.02 %، بعد أن حصلت "الطالبة" على مجموع ظ§ظ¨ درجة من أصل 80 درجة في امتحان اللغة العربية في "الدور الثانى".
هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## كليماندوس (30 أغسطس 2016)

و تأكيدا للخبر​
*خبر مفرح عن درجات مريم ملاك في جميع المواد في الثانوية العامة*







نجحت الطالبة مريم ملاك، الشهيرة بـ"طالبة الصفر" في امتحان الدور الثاني للثانوية العامة للعام الدراسي 2015/ 2016 الذي أدته في مادة اللغة العربية في إدراة ميت غمر بمحافظة الدقهلية.

وحصلت "مريم" على مجموع 385.5 بنسبة مئوية 94.02%، بحصدها 78 درجة من 80 في مادة اللغه العربية، كما حصلت في مادة اللغــة الاجنبيــة الأولى على 45.5 درجة من 50.

وفى مادة اللغـــة الأجنبيـة الثانيـة حصلت على 39 درجة من 40، كما حصلت على55.5 درجة من 60 في مادة الأحياء، وتمكنت من الحصول على الدرجة النهائية في مادة الجيولوجيا 60 درجة من 60.

وحصلت في مادة الكيمياء على 51.5 درجة من 60، و56 درجة من 60 في الفيزياء، بينما حصلت في مادة التربية الدينية على 21 درجة من 25 ومادة التربية الوطنيه 18.5 درجة من 24، ليصبح المجموع الكلي لـ"مريم" هو 385.5.






http://www.christian-dogma.com/t114...ت-مريم-ملاك-في-جميع-المواد-في-الثانوية-العامة​


----------



## كليماندوس (30 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2016)

*كثيرون ظلموا هذا الطالبه
الحمد لله 
ظهر حقها بايدها وليس بيد احد اخر 
شكرا للرب 
ونتمنى لها مستقبل باهر *​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2016)

* بعد حصولها على 94%..                                     *
*مريم صاحبة صفر الثانوية:
 " كنت عند حسن ظن أهلى ولم أخذلهم "* 

*الثلاثاء، 30 أغسطس 2016 07:59 ص
المنيا – حسن عبد الغفار** 
رغم إسدال الستار على قضية مريم ملاك طالبة صفر الثانوية العامة  بحصولها على مجموع 94.01% وإثبات تفوقها رغم محاولات التشكيك إلا أن كلمات  مريم المليئة بالفرح والحزن معا تؤكد على ضرورة ألا تظهر مريم جديدة.
**   وقالت مريم ملاك، لـ"اليوم السابع" الحمد لله ونشكر الرب أظهر  تعبى ونتيجتى الحقيقية وأهم حاجه إنى انتصرت على اللى كانوا بيكذبونى  والنجاح ده مش ليا النجاح لأهلى وأخواتى وأصدقائى اللى وقفوا جنبى طول  الفترة اللى فاتت.
فيما قال الدكتور إيهاب عادل رمزى محامى الطالبة، أنه عقب  ظهور المجموع الكلى للطالبة وحصولها على 94,01% أن نجاح الطالبة وتفوقها  سيساعدنا فى القضية وأثبتت للعالم أنها ليست "صاحبة الصفر" وأن الصفر هو  خاص بأخر.* *
وأشار محامى الطالبة أنه رغم الضغط النفسى الذى مرت به مريم إلا أنها تحدت نفسها وأظهرت براءتها فنجحت وشرفت أهلها.   
وكانت مريم ملاك زكريا تادريس حصلت بعد خوضها امتحان الدور  الثانى فى الثانوية العامة لأداء امتحان مادة "اللغه العربية"، والتى قد  أجلتها الطالبة بعد إصابتها بحالة هبوط فى الدورة الدموية داخل اللجنة، وتم  نقلها بسيارة إسعاف للمستشفى، وقامت الإدارة التعليمية بتأجيل الامتحان  مراعاة لسوء حالتها الصحية،حيث حصلت الطالبة بعد أداء امتحان اللغه العربية  فى الدور الثانى على  مجموع كلى 385.5 درجة بنسبة 94.02 % ، بعد أن حصلت "  الطالبة " على مجموع 78 درجة من أصل 80 درجة فى امتحان اللغه العربية فى  الدور الثانى.   *​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2016)

*مسير الحق يظهر لو بعد حين 
البنت دى اتظلمت بما فيه الكفاية 
من الوزارة ومن بعض الناس
اقل حاجة تتقدملها اعتزار من كل اللى غلط فى حقها *​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2016)

واضح انها فعلا فاشله ومريضة نفسيا :vava: الفكرة ان محدش بردو سامع أصوات الأطباء النفسيين العالمين ببواطن الأمور اللي بيحللو كل حاجة من علي بعد كده بعد ظهور النتيجة بتاعتها السنة ديه، ولما هما بس بيعرفو يتكلّمو لما يكون فيه اتهام لواحدة هما ميعرفوش عنها حاجة غير انها مسيحية :smile02
البنت ديه قويه جدا انها تقدر تدخل الامتحانات السنة ديه بعد كل اللي حصل وفي وسط اللي كان بيحصل من مهازل السنة ديه في الامتحانات وتجيب درجات كويسه ده معناه انها قويه جدا جدا


----------



## كليماندوس (1 سبتمبر 2016)

*قبل ان ننسى او تاخذنا نشوة فرحة الانتصار و رد الاعتبار 
نتقدم بالاعتراف برقى و نزاهة كنترول الدقهليه و ايضا عدم انسياقة " للتيار العام " على حساب ابنتنا 
لذا نتقدم له و لجميع القائمين على راس العمل به بـ






تقديرا على شفافيته وظهوره بطريقة بها نزاهة و عدل + عدم غُبن 
فكل الاحترام و التقدير و الشكر لهم 

- - -
اما كنترول اسيوط - فبعدما حدث من ظلم ( متكرر للعام الثانى على التوالى ) و بعد حصول مريم ملاك على هذا المجموع بالرغم من الظلم الشديد " و الذى هو نوع من القتل بنوعيه -  اغتيال نفسى و عصبى و ايضا فكرى و انفعالى "  و بهذا المجموع يصبح






عل القائمين على شئون البلاد ان يعيدو النظر فى القائمين على كنترولـي اسيوط و المنيا - قبل فوات الاوان​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 سبتمبر 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> عل القائمين على شئون البلاد ان يعيدو النظر فى القائمين على كنترولـي اسيوط و المنيا - قبل فوات الاوان​*



*القائمين على شئون البلاد فاسدين 
وشعارهم ( كن فاسدا ترتقى  ) 

[YOUTUBE]fkk8md2v8Ik[/YOUTUBE]
*​​​​
*
الوزير   بيقسم معاعهم :fun_lol:*​


----------



## كليماندوس (26 سبتمبر 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *القائمين على شئون البلاد فاسدين
> وشعارهم ( كن فاسدا ترتقى  ) *


*طالبة صفر الثانوية تلتحق بأحد كليات القمة ​*



*الاهرام الكندي
الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج بهذه الآية أعلنت صفحة دموع مريم والتي تبنت نشر أخبار الطالبة مريم ملاك طالبة صفر الثانوية العامة ،خبر التحاقها بكلية الصيدلة بأحدي الجامعات الخاصة. يذكر أن الطالبة كانت قد حصلت علي مجموع كلي 94% مكنها من الالتحاق بأحدي كليات القمة ،وهي كلية الصيدلة داخل جامعة خاصة مصرية بعد أن حصلت في العام الماضي علي أشهر صفر في الثانوية العامة.
*
- - -​*مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار / لم يُراعى عمل اى إستثناء لها " كا إعتذار ادبى " لما احاق بها من ظُلم بٍَين و لا حتى لتفوقها رغم الظروف الغير عادية التى مَرت بها !!!
كأن الأمر مُتفق عليه و إعتيادى !!!    *[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 سبتمبر 2016)

*حلو صيدله خاصه*​


----------



## Remark (2 فبراير 2017)

*طالبة "صفر الثانوية" بالمنيا تحصل على إمتياز فى "الترم" الأول بكلية الصيدلة*

*طالبة "صفر الثانوية" بالمنيا تحصل على إمتياز فى "الترم" الأول بكلية الصيدلة​**
حصلت الطالبة "مريم ملاك زكريا تادرس"، والمعروفة إعلاميا بطالبة "صفر الثانوية" بالمنيا، على "إمتياز" فى "الترم" الأول لكلية الصيدلة حيث حصلت على 5 مواد إمتياز ومادتين جيد جدا، وجاءت تقديراتها كالتالى: 

Principles of Management
٩٦ درجة ، بتقدير إمتياز مرتفع
Professional Ethics
٩٠ درجة ، بتقدير إمتياز مرتفع
Pharmacy Orientation
٩٠ درجة ، بتقدير إمتياز مرتفع
Physiology
٨٩ درجة ، بتقدير إمتياز
Botany and medicinal plants
٨٨ درجة ، بتقدير إمتياز
Physical and inorganic chemistry
٨٠ درجة ، بتقدير جيد جداً مرتفع
Pharmaceutical organic chemistry 1
٧٧ درجة ، بتقدير جيد جداً

المصدر : "اليوم السابـع"​**​**​**​*


----------



## Maran+atha (3 فبراير 2017)

شكرا كثير للمتابعة 
أخي الحبيب Remark

نشكر ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
حقا النجاح جميل والتفوق مفرح
ربنا يديم تفوقها ويعوضها عن ظلم الثانوية العامة 
حتى يخجل كل الذين ظلموها في الثانوية العامة 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## Maran+atha (3 فبراير 2017)

حقا انا فخور جدا
بالطالبة المتفوقة مريم ملاك
دائما كنت واثق فى تفوقها 
وأن الذى حدث لها فى الثانوية العامة كان ظلم واضح
ربنا يزيدها من نعمه وتكون فخر لكل إنسان يحب الحق آمين.


----------



## كليماندوس (3 فبراير 2017)

Remark قال:


> *طالبة "صفر الثانوية" بالمنيا تحصل على إمتياز فى "الترم" الأول بكلية الصيدلة​**​*


*نعم - هى ( الكتورة الصيدلانية ) الحاصلة على صفر بالثانوية العامة !!!*


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2017)

ربنا مبيرضاش بالظلم ابدا وكان مسيرها الحقيقة تظهر وتبان
حاليا مش المفروض ان مريم هى اللى تكتئب وتنهار وتخاف مريم عدت من التجربة وداقت لوعت الظلم وانهارت لكن يالاخر ربنا قوااه وصمدت وربنا عوضها 
المفروض احنا اللى نخاف تخاف على مستقبل ولادنا فى بلد كل حاجة فيها داقت الفساد وماشية بالمحسوبية وانعدام الضمير


----------



## Maran+atha (3 فبراير 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ربنا مبيرضاش بالظلم ابدا وكان مسيرها الحقيقة تظهر وتبان
> حاليا مش المفروض ان مريم هى اللى تكتئب وتنهار وتخاف مريم عدت من التجربة وداقت لوعت الظلم وانهارت لكن يالاخر ربنا قوااه وصمدت وربنا عوضها
> المفروض احنا اللى نخاف تخاف على مستقبل ولادنا فى بلد كل حاجة فيها داقت الفساد وماشية بالمحسوبية وانعدام الضمير


شكرا كثير للمشاركة 
اختى الغالية soul&life 

لكننا لا نخف لأنه مكتوب فى إشعياء 41: 10-13
+ لا تخف لاني معك.لا تتلفت لاني الهك.
قد ايدتك واعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري.
+ انه سيخزى ويخجل جميع المغتاظين عليك.
يكون كلا شيء مخاصموك ويبيدون. 
+ تفتش على منازعيك ولا تجدهم.
يكون محاربوك كلا شيء وكالعدم. 
+ لاني انا الرب الهك الممسك بيمينك 
القائل لك لا تخف انا اعينك

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكيدائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 فبراير 2017)

التاريخ خير شاهد على صدق مريم وكذب الحكومة
ومن يشكك فليراجع ما تم كتابته هنا بالمنتدى على هذه الصفحات


----------



## كليماندوس (4 فبراير 2017)

*ممدوح حمزة /

* *حان وقت البحث عن سارق درجات طالبة صفر الثانوية *​





​*طالب الناشط السياسي والخبير الهندسي ممدوح حمزة، بضرورة البحث عن سارق درجاتالطالبة مريم، صاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة.*
* وقال في تغريدة عبر حسابه على موقع التدوين المصغر "تويتر": "طالبة صفر  الثانوية تحصد الامتياز بكلية  الصيدلة، الآن يجب البحث عن سارق درجات  الطالبة وتطبيق العدالة، ظهر نصف الحق".*​ 
http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1242906-ممدوح-حمزة-حان-وقت-البحث-عن-سارق-درجات-طالبة-صفر-الثانوية-​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 يوليو 2017)

*حدث هــام لـ مريم ملاك طالبة صفر الثانوية العامة*






علمت "الأقباط متحدون" من مصادر خاص بها حصول الطالبة مريم ملاك والمعروفة إعلاميا بصاحبة أشهر صفر في الثانوية العامة على تقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف بمجموع 92% بكلية الصيدلة في العام الأول. نتيجة الطالبة أعادت للأذهان تفاصيل الواقعة وأكدت علي صدق روايتها وأسرتها ومدي الظلم الذي تعرضت له الطالبة .​


----------

